# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Suggestions d'améliorations

## flbl

quelques idées pour faciliter l'usage du forum.

la navigation via la balise link n'est pas disponible actuellement. je sais pas si ça vient de vbulletin ou si c'est un choix. 
mais c'est quand même bien pratique pour naviguer sur un forum d'avoir les first, previous, next, last, up, home et index de définis.

autre remarque mais là c'est plutôt les utilisateurs d'opéra qui en bénéficierait.
la fonction fast forward (démo en video) ne trouve pas de page suivante quand on est dans un thread qui pourtant en comporte plusieurs. 

voila c'est tout.

ceci dit si d'autres ont de bonnes idées d'améliorations à proposer, hésitez pas, à les poster ici.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Bah, je sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé, mais il manque un bouton bien pratique pour naviguer dans les sujets, à savoir celui qui permettrait d'aller *directement* au premier message *non lu*. Parce que bon, il y a le lien pour aller à la dernière page, celui qui permet d'aller au dernier message, mais sinon, c'est toute une manip pour savoir où vous en étiez dans les messages si vous avez le malheur de louper 3 jours de conversations dans un topic qui fait déjà 25 pages.

:modefainéantinside:

----------


## GruntGrunt

Euh il existe ce bouton, c'est le bouton "Aller au premier nouveau message", visible juste à gauche du titre d'un topic avec des nouveaux messages.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Oui, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai souligné *directement* ... :;):  Mais je me suis peut être mal exprimé : je voulais dire directement à partir de l'arborescence  (là où il y a tous les titres des topics quoi). Hein, comment ça c'est pas clair ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

Oh yeah, oki ! C'est ce dont je te parlais j'pense...

----------


## TheOnlyPA

AH YES !!! MON HEROS !!  ::P:  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

"J'apprends mon anglais avec Harry Potter".

----------


## Reguen

En parlant d'améliorations... enfin de fonctionnalités qui pourraient être implémentées dans 3 ans. Pourquoi ne pas pouvoir associer un compte sur le forum C+ à un compte de stockage d'images sur tof.canardplus.com ?

Ca pourrait être pratique non ?  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Cette bonne idée est une bonne idée. On y a pensé mais ce n'est pas encore la priorité actuellement dans le dev, mais pourquoi si on se fait chier entre deux coco-loco sur la plage.

----------


## LeBabouin

J'en peux plus des fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dans les forums, c'est aussi dur à lire que de l'étranger, parfois. Est-ce que les modérateurs pourraient corriger les fautes quand ils relisent les posts ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'en peux plus des fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dans les forums, c'est aussi dur à lire que de l'étranger, parfois. Est-ce que les modérateurs pourraient corriger les fautes quand ils relisent les posts ?


Ils mettent des avertissement c'est déjà bien (trop). Surtout qu'avec les navigateurs actuels faut vraiment être une buse pour faire des fautes énaurmes. Et Nyrius c'est pas totalement de sa faute  ::siffle::  .

----------


## XWolverine

Est-ce qu'un MP peut être envoyé quand on reçoit des points ?
(viens de découvrir 3 points de flood mis le 16/06, jour où j'ai posté 4 messages dans 4 fils différents, tous constructifs et étalés sur la journée, pô compris)
C'est pas (forcément que) pour contester, mais au moins être au courant, quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Est-ce qu'un MP peut être envoyé quand on reçoit des points ?
> (viens de découvrir 3 points de flood mis le 16/06, jour où j'ai posté 4 messages dans 4 fils différents, tous constructifs et étalés sur la journée, pô compris)
> C'est pas (forcément que) pour contester, mais au moins être au courant, quoi.


Bah en théorie c'est envoyé par MP *ET* par mail.

----------


## XWolverine

> Bah en théorie c'est envoyé par MP *ET* par mail.


Alors y'a 3 trucs qu'ont foiré :
- Pas de MP (viens de re vérifier, là),
- Pas de mail (mais je suis pas chez moi pour vérifier),
- Erreur de destinataire, je pense que Boulon s'est trompé de cible, vois pas où j'ai floodé.
M'enfin, cé pô grave, y'a du y avoir une rupture spatio temporelle dans la BDD du forum à ce moment là  ::):

----------


## caribou

*Un module wiki*, pour continuer à faire vivre des topics même quand l'auteur n'est pas là et *des flux RSS pas tronqués* (avec pourquoi pas de la pub dans le flux).

----------


## Hybrid

Des smileys dans la page de profil.

----------


## mescalin

Ouais, faudrait faire un truc pour la lisibilité des conv dans les profils d'ailleurs, le coup du un message chez l'un et un autre chez l'autre ça rends les profils un poil incompréhensibles.

----------


## ducon

On pourrait avoir une catégorie troll dans tout ou rien ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou alors renommer le forum "Tout ou Rien" en "Troll", ça ferait moins de boulot  ::): .

----------


## Oxygen3

J'ai reperdu mon lien dans l'entete de la skin l33t vers le site  ::(: 
(que ca soit depuis www.canardplus.com/forum ou forum.canardplus.com)

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ouais, faudrait faire un truc pour la lisibilité des conv dans les profils d'ailleurs, le coup du un message chez l'un et un autre chez l'autre ça rends les profils un poil incompréhensibles.


Ahh parcque les profils ont été compréhensibles à un moment donné ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une bouton _youtube_ pour insérer les vidéos (à placer à côté de "insérer un lien", "une image" ou "une citation") serait sympa (oui, je suis trop faignant pour écrire la balise [youtube]...)

----------


## Ash_Crow

Une possibilité d'intégrer des vidéos d'autres sites serait encore mieux.

----------


## PolluXxX

Allez, une petite amélioration que j'propose:
Une balise [spoil], c'est faisable?
J'en ai déjà vu sur certains forums (au hasard ici, dans la signature du mec qui crée le post).
Ca serait plus sympa que le surlignage noir (que je ne sais toujours pas faire d'ailleurs...)

----------


## crazycow

Tu le fais avec la balise....spoil....

C'était une blague?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

D'après son lien, il parlait plutôt de la balise spoil qui affiche un bouton, comme au tout début du forum v2 et qui a été modifié pour revenir au texte noir habituel.

_Ton Alain Decaud Recaud Siffredi_

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi aussi j'ai un peu peur de passer pour un con avec ma suggestion ^^, mais je trouve dommage que dans l'herbergeur d'image, on ne puisse pas consulter toutes les photos envoyées par soi ou un autre profil. Un lien ou un récapitulatif des images serait plus pratique !  ::mellow::

----------


## PolluXxX

> Tu le fais avec la balise....spoil....
> 
> C'était une blague?


Ah merde, j'ai même jamais essayé, j'ai toujours cherché ça dans la mise en forme du texte.

Edit: J'ai testé la balise  Texte  et ça marche pas. C'est une autre balise pour mettre le texte en noir?

Mais je suggère quand même plutôt une petite fenêtre qui se déroule quand on clique, si c'possible (voir le lien dans mon post juste avant pour voir de quoi je parle)  ::):

----------


## caribou

Spoiler Alert! 


[spoiler]Texte[/spoiler]

----------


## sylware

Pleaze... dans le profile il manque jabber / xmpp / googletalk

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais je suggère quand même plutôt une petite fenêtre qui se déroule quand on clique, si c'possible (voir le lien dans mon post juste avant pour voir de quoi je parle)


La boîte déroulante, c'est sympa mais ça empêche de mettre des spoilers en ligne (c'est à dire 

Spoiler Alert! 


en plein milieu

 d'une phrase)

Par contre, avoir les deux à disposition pour pouvoir jongler selon les situations (un spoiler en ligne comme l'actuel empêche de mettre des images en spoiler par exemple) pourrait être pas mal, si c'est possible.

----------


## Apogee

Ca serait sympatoche, a base de POHPOHPOH, si les flux rss pouvaient être "entier". Qu'on est pas le quart d'un pet de mouche des news quoi, pour les trous du culs comme moi qui lisent les news directement dans leurs lecteurs [ndMoimeme: de flux].

----------


## Tromzy

les news de Rabot en entier en flux RSS ? C'est des coups à faire péter ton lecteur RSS à tous les coups ça...

----------


## half

::o:  Je sais pas faire !

----------


## mescalin



----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Je sais pas faire !


Mais à quoi il sert ce webmaster ?

----------


## half

> Mais à quoi il sert ce webmaster ?


Je sais pas non plus OMG  ::o:

----------


## Snowman

2 suggestions : 

- La possibilité d'intégrer tof.canardplus à Firefox (comme le fait imageshack)
- Faire en sorte que les nouveaux votes dans les fils avec sondages ne remontent pas ledit fil.

C'est possible ?

----------


## Nelfe

Haha tu crois que half sait faire quelque chose ?  ::o:

----------


## Murne

> - Faire en sorte que les nouveaux votes dans les fils avec sondages ne remontent pas ledit fil.


Ptin, ça serait le pied, là. C'est vrai que c'est chiant, ces sondages.

----------


## NitroG42

Allez Half, ils sont tous méchant avec toi, mais moi je te soutiens !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

A la rédac ils ne le soutiennent pas, ils le supportent.

----------


## half

Ou pas.

----------


## znokiss

half ne fait pas les choses à moitié.
Half, moitié en anglois.. compris ?
-rires préenregistrés-

----------


## half

> half ne fait pas les choses à moitié.
> Half, moitié en anglois.. compris ?
> -rires préenregistrés-


Comprend pas.

----------


## Morgoth

> Comprend pas.


Tout de même.

----------


## Therapy2crew

En parlant de sondage, on ne peut pas éditer un sondage déjà lancé ? Logiquement non étant donné que ça le fausserait mais n'y a t'il pas un moyen ?

Et +1 pour les smileys dans les profils !!!

----------


## half

> En parlant de sondage, on ne peut pas éditer un sondage déjà lancé ? Logiquement non étant donné que ça le fausserait mais n'y a t'il pas un moyen ?
> 
> Et +1 pour les smileys dans les profils !!!


Comprends pas.

----------


## Apogee

Quand nous avoir publié sondage nous pouvoir changer sondage après ? Alors que sondage déjà en cours ? Il suppute que non car sondage devenir faux après si terme du sondage changer (inverser par exemple). Vrai ou pas faux ?

EDIT: Remercie aussi pour sourire dans fiche de personnalité

----------


## half

> Quand nous avoir publié sondage nous pouvoir changer sondage après ? Alors que sondage déjà en cours ? Il suppute que non car sondage devenir faux après si terme du sondage changer (inverser par exemple). Vrai ou pas faux ?
> 
> EDIT: Remercie aussi pour sourire dans fiche de personnalité


Suppute ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

Oh !


Edit: je suppute, tu supputes, supputons !  ::lol::

----------


## kaldanm

Je me suis toujours demandé si Half était coupé dans le sens de la longueur ou de la largeur.

Ou peut être creux a l’intérieur ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

serait-il possible que les smileys ils fonctionnent dans les pages internes de nous ? oui là où l'on flood chez les autres en cliquant sur leur pseudo  ::rolleyes:: 

ah je viens de voir que ça a déjà été dit  ::(:  tan pi je le redis  ::o:

----------


## half

> serait-il possible que les smileys ils fonctionnent dans les pages internes de nous ? oui là où l'on flood chez les autres en cliquant sur leur pseudo 
> 
> ah je viens de voir que ça a déjà été dit  tan pi je le redis


Ggrrrrr ...kshhh ...hziiighhrrrrr... je capte ma...traaaaaashhhhh

----------


## Serra

> Je sais pas faire !


Eh bien va falloir apprendre, gousse d'ail !  :<_<: 

Surtout que suivant les boîtes (pour ceux qui bossent), on a accès ou pas à canardplus, alors qu'un lecteur RSS est toujours viable, sauvant par là-même nos âmes de feignasses !  ::lol:: 
Et c'est quand même très con quand on nous met l'eau à la bouche mais qu'on peut pas saliver jusqu'au bout !  ::sad::

----------


## half

> Eh bien va falloir apprendre, gousse d'ail ! 
> 
> Surtout que suivant les boîtes (pour ceux qui bossent), on a accès ou pas à canardplus, alors qu'un lecteur RSS est toujours viable, sauvant par là-même nos âmes de feignasses ! 
> Et c'est quand même très con quand on nous met l'eau à la bouche mais qu'on peut pas saliver jusqu'au bout !


Pas de crachat ici merci. Sinon pour le pb d'url ou va vous mettre ponayrose.info ou un connerie dans le genre en url anexe  :;): . x86.fr devrai faire l'affaire remarque.

----------


## Serra

Quel homme !  ::lol::

----------


## half

> Quel homme !


Navré mais j'ai dépassé le stade de l'homme  :B): .

----------


## Hybrid

C'est possible le forum en skin noir Stalker comme le site?
Parce que c'est joli  ::wub::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

La rubrique Jeux Vidéo aurait besoin d'un bouton de défilement des pages plus explicite, d'un classement par ordre alphabétique, d'un classement par genre et par date de sorties.

Voilà  ::):

----------


## Therapy2crew

> serait-il possible que les smileys ils fonctionnent dans les *profils*


Fixed & moreone !  ::): 

...

+1 quoi  :<_<:  .




> La rubrique Jeux Vidéo aurait besoin d'un bouton de défilement des pages plus explicite, d'un classement par ordre alphabétique, d'un classement par genre et par date de sorties.
>  Voilà


Mmmmh, la section jeux-vidéo ... c'est pas la rubrique qui devait être optimisée ?

----------


## cailloux

Bon moi c'est pas pour le forum mais pour le site : pitié quand on clique sur els photos j'aimerais bien voir les screenshots genre au moins en 800*600, pasque là actuellement c'est vraiment trop ridicule et ça perd beaucoup d'intérêt

----------


## unpierrot

Changer les codes des smileys pour ceux qui contiennent des majuscules car avec l'anti-majuscule, des fois ça rate  ::): 

Ou virer l'anti-majuscule ? :reve fou:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Est ce que c'est possible d'avoir comme avant un champ pour la description du topic, description qui s'affiche en dessous du titre ? 

:cétaitmieuxavant:

----------


## znokiss

> half ne fait pas les choses à moitié.
> Half, moitié en anglois.. compris ?
> -rires préenregistrés-





> Comprend pas.


Half, ça veut dire "moitié" en Anglais.

Half ne fait pas les choses a moitié. Moitié me fait pas les choses half.

(Envoyez vos dons a mon adresse Paypal, et un jour, j'irais a l'Olympia.)




> C'est possible le forum en skin noir Stalker comme le site?
> Parce que c'est joli


Ou pire : une skin modifiable dans tes paramètres personnels !
Ça serait le pied.

----------


## half

Bon heu ok je regarde pour noël.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

ah ouais +1 pour le choix dans les skins, j'aime bien le rouge moi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## unpierrot

> Bon heu ok je regarde pour noël.


 ::XD::

----------


## ivan

et sinon des nouveau bandeaux de pub pour canardpécé pour que nous puissions les ajouter dans nos signatures sur des forums. Des chouettes dessinés par couly tout ça

----------


## Alab

Sinon je trouve ça chouette qu'il y ai une partie pour les english, bravo les gars !

----------


## Reguen

On va éviter d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour ça. D'abord, merci beaucoup aux gentils messieurs du site pour la nouvelle version, vraiment pas mal, sauf qu'il y a deux, trois trucs sur lesquels j'aimerais bien faire ma chialeuse.

*Le site est... compressé.* La première chose a été de me dire "trop de texte, trop". C'est cool, on a un aperçu, mais ça donne l'impression que vous avez tenté de faire passer le texte à tout prix dans cette colonne sans trop allonger la page.
Chaque news ne pourrait pas avoir une ligne de séparation supplémentaire avec celle du dessous ?

*Dans les pages de chaque article*, les colonnes sont très proches les unes des autres, ça n'incite pas à lire (comme le fait de devoir cliquer sur chaque news pour la lire, plutôt qu'un fil comme avant, mais ça c'est une habitude), c'est dommage.

*Sur la colonne de droite*, encore le syndrome parfois "trop de texte" avec les titres en deux lignes pas très séparés, ça donne une certaine impression de bloc à la César.

*Plus une question* : est-ce qu'on peut choisir les news à afficher en première page (comme sur PC INpact ou Clubic) ? Je ne l'ai pas trouvé et ce serait assez pratique vu que certains thèmes me dépassent pas mal.

Et plus un oubli ou bug (j'espère  ::P: ), mais le cadre et le titre du "Journal de bord" en dessous des news s'affichent en vert fluo.

Voilà, merci de ne pas me lyncher, et surtout merci pour cette nouvelle mouture  ::):

----------


## pagoo

Chaque article sur la premiere page est trop compressé avec image trop petite conséquence: j ai rien envie de lire alors qu avec l ancienne formule je me retrouvais a presque tout lire...

----------


## ERISS

Argl, j'ai compris: Les bandes blanches qui font chier sur les côtés c'est pour la pub  ::(: 
Pff, à quoi ça sert de s'acheter un plus grand écran?: A devoir s'en acheter un plus grand encore.
Bon heureusement le forum n'est pas touché pour l'instant, c'est le principal.. Mais pour l'accueil du site cette 'aération' étrique le reste.
Heureusement bis, le canard papier évite ça aussi..

----------


## BLEC

Bonsoir,

La page d'acceuil, la mise en page  est un foutoir et vouloir tout mettre dans cette première page est un erreur à mon sens. Vous, oui vous, vous connaissez déjà le contenu du site, mettez vous à présent dans la peau d'un internaute visitant pour la première fois cette page.
Peut être qu'en classant cette page en rangée et non en colonne, peut être que vous gagneriez en clarté, manque d'espace, on ne respire pas. 

La partie centrale avec les actualités, c'est trop compressé et devoir cliquer sur celles-ci pour un lire une, reculer d'une page pour revenir sur la page d'accueil et renouveler l'opération pour chaque news, dommage. L'ancienne forme permet de lire l'actu sans embrouille de click.

Sinon tout mon respect pour votre travail.

PS : ne touchez pas au forum, les vielles formules sont souvent les meilleures.

----------


## essaion

> PS : ne touchez pas au forum, les vielles formules sont souvent les meilleures.




```
rm -rf /home/www/canardpc/forum/*
```

Oups, trop tard...

----------


## Reguen

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que personne n'a lu mon post ? : part se pendre :




> ```
> rm -rf /home/www/canardpc/forum/*
> ```
> 
> Oups, trop tard...


Pour ce qu'on perdrait hein.  :^_^:

----------


## Batto

BLEC, je pense tout comme toi !
Mais là, il est tard et que je suis fatigué, donc je me contenterai d'un +1 soutenu !

----------


## half

On vous ecoute on vous ecoute.

----------


## r2djbeuh

sur la page d'accueil, enregitrer au lieu de enregiStrer

----------


## BLEC

Pour les actualités, pourquoi ne pas créer une sous fenêtre avec barre verticale défilante, les news ne seraient pas tronqués et en laissant l'image en petit format ?

La bannière donnant les rubriques Accueil, Outils, Serveurs, etc, à l'arrivée du pointeur, une apparition des sous menus à l'image du dernier encart en bas de page, apparition qui existait dans l'ancienne formule ?
Et vous supprimez cette encart  qui sert à rien, ainsi que les Stats Hardware (à moins que ce soit une pub, vu qu'en cliquant, le lien nous dirige sur la description d'un logiciel XML), franchement ces stats sont elles vraiment utiles sur cette page si c'est pas de la pub ?

Cette place ainsi gagnée, serait donnée pour les rubriques TF2, serveurs, hardwares...... ou autres et désenclaver les actus.

Une maigre contribution et longue vie à votre équipe web et papier.

----------


## Ash

Non rien, j'ai posé une question mais j'avais pas lu le journal de bord... Je ne fais que passer...

----------


## Therapy2crew

Dites dans le forum des nouvelles rubriques on tombe directement sur les réactions. Alors que au contraire, dans les news de Rabot on a tout d'abord sa news en tant que premier post. Suis-je clair ?

Donc voilà c'est pour que le 1er post corresponde au texte dont il est l'objet !

----------


## Tien 12

J'avais une petite suggestion concernant le forum.

Serait-il possible d'avoir un bouton "Derniers messages" en bas de la page, juste entre "<< Discussion précédente" et "Discussion suivante >>"

Je pense que ça rendrait la navigation plus aisé pour se remettre à jour des derniers posts. Actuellement, je fais, au choix, "Page préc" puis "Derniers messages", soit roulette vers le haut, puis "Derniers messages". Tandis qu'avec ce bouton placé là, ça tomberait pile-plume sous ma petite souris  :B): .

J'espère m'être fait comprendu... ::mellow:: 

Et j'oubliait, un GRAND BRAVO pour ce nouveau site  :;):   ::P: .

Un seul reproche toutefois déjà évoqué de nombreuse fois, l'histoire d'un mec... des news qui ne s'affichent plus en entier d'entrée.

----------


## Shihaya

P'tite suggestion concernant les stats Hardware en bas de la page d'accueil : vous devriez payer la license du XML Charts. Ca fait au moins 2 fois que je me retrouve sur leur site quand je clique sur les beaux camemberts en pensant aller sur une page de stats plus détaillés. (Oui, je suis un peu crétin  ::XD:: )

----------


## Doc TB

> P'tite suggestion concernant les stats Hardware en bas de la page d'accueil : vous devriez payer la license du XML Charts. Ca fait au moins 2 fois que je me retrouve sur leur site quand je clique sur les beaux camemberts en pensant aller sur une page de stats plus détaillés. (Oui, je suis un peu crétin )


Ah, ca c'est moi. On a bien payé une nouvelle fois la licence pour canardpc.com, mais bizarrement, ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, je regarde ça.

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, appartemment, j'ai pas fait mouche avec ma suggestion d'amélioration. Vous avez une astuce pour allez plus vite, ou quoi ???

----------


## 3k30

Et peut etre remettre les scripts pour l'affichage des images avec calque (lightbox style) nan?
Désolé si ca a déja été dit.

----------


## Nono

Serait-il possible de rendre le canard qui fait sa petite crise sa petite parano moins apitoyant quand une jaquette est inexistante, merci. J'en ai mal pour lui à chaque fois que je le vois.

----------


## Pinkipou

*Les + que j'aime bien :*
* le header compact, lisible et fonctionnel.
* le style graphique de la page Outils, qui mériterait de déteindre un peu plus sur le reste du site.
* la barre des menus, négligemment déchirée, à qui il ne manque plus qu'une police un peu travaillée du genre celle utilisée pour le titre canardpc.com.
* le cadre central interactif avec ces 3 dossiers à l'affiche (des boutons numérotés un peu plus fun, ça serait pas mieux ?).
* les onglets à gauche pour le surf thématique.
* les nouvelles rubriques super inutiles (sauf celle de Big Master B qui est un mast-have de l'homme moderne) et leur en-tête personnalisé.
* Tof directement sur la home.
* la colonne des serveurs plus lisible.
* les canards des stats TF2 (bien que ça risque d'être lassant de voir toujours les mêmes à l'affiche).
* les cadres personnalisables à droite avec leurs zolis popups en sur-impression.
* les tests et dossiers en lignes (seulement 15 jours plus tard c'est vachement sympa mais ça risque pas de faire de l'ombre au mag ?).
* les tags : j'utilise pas (encore ?) mais comme il faut toujours encourager les bonnes volontés...
* l'affichage des commentaires à la suite des news.
* les nouveaux lapins.
* pleins d'autres trucs un peu partout à décourvrir et tout ce qui arrivera progressivement.


*Les - moins que j'aime moins :*
* gros point noir sur la lisibilité : police trop petite, trop compact, trop proche des autres cadres, sur un fond trop lumineux.
Dans ces conditions, pas facile de s'extraire de la forme pour se concentrer sur le fond, surtout avec la pub colorée qui clignote juste à côté. Tiens, ça me donnerait presque envie de payer un sur-abonnement pour la virer (une idée à creuser ?).
* à certains endroits (titres des nouvelles rubriques dans les onglets, cadres Derniers articles mis en ligne), toute petite police + format gras = baveux.
* les news tronquées je m'y ferai mais c'était quand même mieux avant.
* les nouvelles miniatures qui s'agrandissent sont un progrès indéniable mais elles sont trop petites en l'état.
Le même système de popups que pour les titres de news dans les cadres de droite, qui apparaitraient en sur-impression sans avoir à décaler le reste de la page, c'est faisable ce genre de truc ?
* le déséquilibre colorimétrique en faveur du blanc : ça rend l'ensemble monotone et impersonnel, sans parler du lessivage occulaire.
Sur les pages où il y a pas mal d'images grand format pour habiller le tout, ça passe.
Mais quand on à faire à une série de petits blocs de texte compacté, c'est fade et faut un peu se forcer pour aller piocher dans l'assiette proposée, les miniatures à gauche ne suffisant pas à équilibrer l'impression générale.
Un fond très légèrement coloré sur la colonne centrale et des titres de news reprenant le code couleur de leurs rubriques respectives, ça le ferait pas mieux ?
* la gueule des commentaires sur la page des news c'est vraiment pas ça. Je présume que les bouts de balises qui se balladent au milieu des posts faudra faire avec. Par contre le texte gris sur fond gris (même dégradé), ça doit être dur de faire plus terne.
Ca vous dirait pas de reprendre ici la charte graphique du forum (texte noir, fond de post gris uni, fond de quote blanc avec cadre noir, et surtout en-tête rouge bien pétant) ?



Bon, ça c'est fait.
Me reste plus qu'à trouver deux autres centimes pour proposer la lob0b0tomie de Rabot et ça devrait être au poil.

----------


## Doc TB

Globalement, je suis plutot d'accord avec une partie des points negatifs que tu cites. Ceci dit, vu l'importance de la mise à jour, c'était difficile de faire du parfait du premier coup, mais clairement, c'est sur ce genre de point qu'on va travailler maintenant. Y a clairement quelque chose à faire coté police/fond/couleurs.

----------


## Pinkipou

Sympa aussi la nouvelle fonctionnalité de décorrection orthographique, made in Nocturnal Teraboule Tech.
+1

----------


## Batto

Dans la liste des tests de jeux, pourquoi ne pas aussi indiquer la note obtenue (à côté du numéro du magajine par exemple)?  ::o:

----------


## flbl

J'ai testé la page d'accueil avec mon catamaran et je tiens à signaler que remplir toutes les balises alt sans réfléchir, c'est pas très très malin (voir aussi là):



Dans le même genre, mettre 7-8 pages de trucs inutiles avant d'arriver au contenu, c'est pas top niveau accéssibilité, la moindre des choses quand le contenu n'apparait pas en premier est de mettre un lien pour sauter directement au contenu.
Allez faire un tour sur le site avec lynx ou elinks si vous voyez pas ce que je veux dire.

Tant que j'y suis, les html entities c'est pas pour les crapauds zombis mutants: en français, "jeu vidéo" devient "jeu vid&eacute;o" en html; ça évite de péter l'affichage quand on va sur le site avec un catamaran.

Vu que le nouveau site utilise beaucoup l'ecmascript, j'en profite pour recommander cette lecture enrichissante:
Javascript non-intrusif, chapitre 1 : le grand nettoyage !

----------


## ERISS

IMPORTANT (à mettre dans une FAQ à propos du site):
Oh!? Pour supprimer les bandes blanches sur les côtés, il faut zoomer (3 fois, chez moi) la page d'accueil!!! C'est la 1ère fois que je dois faire ce truc.. Bizare..
Un petit pb est que ça ne zoom pas juste: Ca fait apparaître un ascenceur horizontal en bas de page: Perte d'un petit peu d'affichage, et ça fait pas très pro.
Je pense qu'avec les cookies ça doit se remémorer ce format choisi.

----------


## half

On a déroulé les news dans les rubriques jeux video et hardware

----------


## Pinkipou

Ah! Enfin quelqu'un qui en a marre de lire nos jérémiades.  :;): 

Bon ben maintenant qu'on a la preuve que ça fonctionne, reste plus qu'à en remettre une bonne grosse louche.

----------


## Snowman

Serait-il possible de raccourcir le nombre de messages par pages de 30 à 15-20 ?
Parce que ça devient rapidement lourdingue.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, comme vous avez pas vu mon message précédent, je pense que ca serait plus intéressant de supprimer ">> Lire Tous les Commentaires <<" et de rendre cliquable "Vous en parlez".

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, comme vous avez pas vu mon message précédent, je pense que ca serait plus intéressant de supprimer ">> Lire Tous les Commentaires <<" et de rendre cliquable "Vous en parlez".


Mais qu'est ce qu'on va dire aux milliers d'internautes qui sont habitués à cette feature!

----------


## half

> J'ai testé la page d'accueil avec mon catamaran et je tiens à signaler que remplir toutes les balises alt sans réfléchir, c'est pas très très malin (voir aussi là):


Heu tu parles de l'attribut alt pas de la balise alt hein ? Faut appeler les choses par le nom c'est stipulé par ton lien.




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d7db...4c43393788.pnghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0842...b588c82e04.png
> 
> Dans le même genre, mettre 7-8 pages de trucs inutiles avant d'arriver au contenu, c'est pas top niveau accéssibilité, la moindre des choses quand le contenu n'apparait pas en premier est de mettre un lien pour sauter directement au contenu.
> Allez faire un tour sur le site avec lynx ou elinks si vous voyez pas ce que je veux dire.
> 
> Tant que j'y suis, les html entities c'est pas pour les crapauds zombis mutants: en français, "jeu vidéo" devient "jeu vid&eacute;o" en html; ça évite de péter l'affichage quand on va sur le site avec un catamaran.
> 
> Vu que le nouveau site utilise beaucoup l'ecmascript, j'en profite pour recommander cette lecture enrichissante:
> Javascript non-intrusif, chapitre 1 : le grand nettoyage !


Heu alors là franchement la grosse blague... Tu sais depuis le minitel on a évolué, à quoi cela sert de faire un site qui marche sous links/lynx ? Les gens se servant de cette outis pour browser c'est d'une machine externe pour voir le comportement depuis un autre domaine ou telecharger un lien rapidos ou plein de truc mais technique,mais certainement pas aller sur un site/forum de jeux video/hardware. C'est vrai qu'on le ferai si on s'appelait "g33k m4g4zin3" mais bon c'est pas trop le cas...

----------


## ERISS

Vivement un patch pour les pages de news.
Mon truc du zoom ça marche que 15 secondes, les pubs doivent le faire sauter ça interrompt ma lecture [ctrl]+[+][+] pour rezoomer..
Donc je ne lis toujours pas les news, qui d'ailleurs ne se déroulent pas chez moi.
Pour info j'ai Firefox 3.0.1, mais je vois qu'il y a un 0.2 (ça m'étonnerai quand même qu'il règle mes problèmes).

----------


## half

> Vivement un patch pour les pages de news.
> Mon truc du zoom ça marche que 15 secondes, les pubs doivent le faire sauter ça interrompt ma lecture [ctrl]+[+][+] pour rezoomer..
> Donc je ne lis toujours pas les news, qui d'ailleurs ne se déroulent pas chez moi.
> Pour info j'ai Firefox 3.0.1, mais je vois qu'il y a un 0.2 (ça m'étonnerai quand même qu'il règle mes problèmes).


Le site devrai marcher pareil sur tout les navigateurs modernes. Ton problème vient de la pub, on a contacté la régis pub pour qu'il nous change ça dans les plus bref delais... Et pour les news déroulé, elles n'apparaissent que dans les rubriques pas sur la home du site

----------


## Sheraf

Tiens moi j'ai un truc que je proposerais bien.

C'est tout con:

Quand je glande sur le site, je fais machinalement un clique sur liens rapide>message du jour, en attendant une réponse sur un topic ou l'autre...

Puis parfois comme je suis couillon, je vise mal. Et paf je clique sur marquer les "forums comme lu".

C'est tout con, mais ça serait plus cool d'avoir cette option juste un peu plus loin. Genre en dessous de "ouvrir la liste des contacts", qui n'a aucune repercussion sur l'affichage des topics.
Pask'on peut pas annuler le truc une fois la connerie faite. Et c'est chiant de plus savoir quel topic on a lu ou pas dans les petites annonces ou autre, quand on va voir des sections precises.

Voila.

----------


## half

> _Dernière modification par O.Boulon ; 01/03/2012 à 26h73_


Tu m'as eu.

----------


## ducon

> Tu sais depuis le minitel on a évolué, à quoi cela sert de faire un site qui marche sous links/lynx ?


Pour les aveugles, mais c'est vrai que des aveugles qui jouent aux jeux vidéo, il ne doit pas y en avoir beaucoup.

----------


## O.Boulon

> la régis pub


Ouais, les régis, c'est vraiment des sales cons.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Ouais, les régis, c'est vraiment des sales cons.


Bordel, tu m'as cramé sur le fil.

----------


## Flaggados

Euh... une question peut-être un peu conne là comme ça tout de suite maintenant, mais... Elle est où la page Teamspeak où on pouvait voir tous les canards connectés au serveur ?
C'était assez utile mine de rien, quand on pouvait voir un 2sec qui jouait sur le nain-terre-nette multimédia sans avoir besoin de lancer le logiciel Teamspeak.

----------


## d2n

suggestion d'une faignasse (j'annonce)

bonjour (politesse polifesse)
1er post et 1ere suggestion

je ne nie pas je suis une grosse faignasse, de ce que j'ai lu du site j'aime bien, ton irreverencieux etc..

par contre ce qui fait que je vais à 95% sur jv.com alors que j'aime pas leur test c'est un petit plug in qui fait que j'ai le moteur de recherche jv.com intégré dans firefox, c'est tout con mais c'est un fait je suis un gros cake qui preferera utiliser ce petit truc plutot qu'aller sur le site et utiliser la fonction rechercher

si vous avez ca dans vos bagage je signe de suite un bail  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> Mais qu'est ce qu'on va dire aux milliers d'internautes qui sont habitués à cette feature!


Ben ca éviterai d'avoir deux textes, alors qu'il suffit d'un seul "Vous en parler" pour rejoindre le forum.
Plutot que d'avoir Vous en parlez qui sert à rien, et "lire les commentaires" pour lire le forum.
Do you understand what I mean ?

----------


## Flaggados

> Ben ca éviterai d'avoir deux textes, alors qu'il suffit d'un seul "Vous en parler" pour rejoindre le forum.
> Plutot que d'avoir Vous en parlez qui sert à rien, et "lire les commentaires" pour lire le forum.
> Do you understand what I mean ?


Moi je plussoie ! J'aime bien l'idée !

----------


## Doc TB

> suggestion d'une faignasse (j'annonce)
> 
> bonjour (politesse polifesse)
> 1er post et 1ere suggestion
> 
> je ne nie pas je suis une grosse faignasse, de ce que j'ai lu du site j'aime bien, ton irreverencieux etc..
> 
> par contre ce qui fait que je vais à 95% sur jv.com alors que j'aime pas leur test c'est un petit plug in qui fait que j'ai le moteur de recherche jv.com intégré dans firefox, c'est tout con mais c'est un fait je suis un gros cake qui preferera utiliser ce petit truc plutot qu'aller sur le site et utiliser la fonction rechercher
> 
> si vous avez ca dans vos bagage je signe de suite un bail


Bien vu. Je vais faire ça dés que j'ai 2 minutes

----------


## flbl

> Heu alors là franchement la grosse blague... Tu sais depuis le minitel on a évolué,


Justement, pas tant que ça: 			 			 			 			 			 			 			Internet libre, ou Minitel 2.0 ?




> Heu à quoi cela sert de faire un site qui marche sous links/lynx ?


Regarder à quoi il ressemble sous lynx, ça sert à le voir tel qu'il est vu par les robots des moteurs de recherches, à le voir tel qu'il est vu par un lecteur d'écran, à s'assurer qu'on a pas fait de grossières erreurs qui empêcherait une bonne lecture du site comme par exemple les caractères accentués (j'en oublie toujours un paquet), à voir à quoi ressemble la page web lorsqu'elle est envoyée par mail (pour les mails html), à s'assurer que le site offre une ergonomie, par exemple pour la navigation au clavier dans la page, et toute une foultitude d'autres choses. lynx c'est juste un outil indispensable dans la boite à outils des ouvriers du web.

En tant qu'utilisateur, c'est aussi mon navigateur web par défaut quand je bosse sous shell. Mais ça c'est un usage négligeable, par contre je trouve ça un peu rude d'exclure du site les personnes qui ont des handicaps visuels ou moteurs en ne prenant pas en compte l'accessibilité du site (mettre des contenus non vides pour les alt associé à des images qui n'apporte rien au contenu).

----------


## Sheraf

Je suis seul blaireau à cliquer sur "marquer les messages comme lu" en voulant juste voir les nouveaux messages alors ?

----------


## d2n

> Bien vu. Je vais faire ça dés que j'ai 2 minutes


ca c"est cool  ::):  merci

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu que le moteur de recherche ne trouve pas "pub", et que je ne me rappelle plus où on en a parlé, je mets ma suggestion ici.

Le rafraichissement complet de la page pour mettre à jour les pubs, c'est mal ! Les raccourcis précédent et suivant ne sont plus direct entre les pages. Ça nuit grandement à le navigation. Ce serait bien de virer ce rafraichissement.

----------


## ERISS

Ouai vraiment connes ces pubs: Comme elles sabotent la page où elles sont, on saute vite la page pour aller ailleurs (forum), donc les pubs on n'a quasiment pas le temps de les remarquer.
Je comprends vraiment pas que vous ne les ayez pas encore virées. Alors comme ça on est indépendant? ...

----------


## JYS

Bon,

Je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul à être emmerdé incommodé par ce rafraichissement de page périodique (~ chaque minute ) ?

Que comptez vous faire à ce sujet ?  ::|:

----------


## Doc TB

> Je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul à être emmerdé incommodé par ce rafraichissement de page périodique (~ chaque minute ) ?


Non




> Que comptez vous faire à ce sujet ?


De la fondue savoyarde. C'est très bon la fondue savoyarde. En plus on peut faire des choses salaces quand on perd son petit bout de pain dans la fond de la marmite.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En gros, ça veut dire que rien ne va être fait ?
Car ça le fait aussi sur le forum.  ::(:

----------


## Doc TB

Rassure-toi, ça nous saoule autant que toi. Malheureusement, le problème va durer encore une semaine ou deux. Le temps que j'installe le nouveau serveur de pub pour gèrer ça par nous même. Bien qu'on ai besoin de la pub pour vivre, on va tout de même essayer de la rendre la moins intrusive possible pour vous.

----------


## Z-4195

> En plus on peut faire des choses salaces quand on perd son petit bout de pain dans la fond de la marmite.


Du genre, balancer les gens dans le lac avec des poids attachés aux pieds ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Rassure-toi, ça nous saoule autant que toi. Malheureusement, le problème va durer encore une semaine ou deux. Le temps que j'installe le nouveau serveur de pub pour gèrer ça par nous même. Bien qu'on ai besoin de la pub pour vivre, on va tout de même essayer de la rendre la moins intrusive possible pour vous.


En fait, ce n'est pas le fait que les pubs se renouvellent qui est gênant, c'est que ça refresh toute la page.
Il n'y a pas moyen de faire un script qui fait la même chose sans faire de refresh ?

----------


## ducon

Je n'ai pas ce problème sur le forum.

----------


## flbl

Je ne l'ai pas non plus sous opera/debian 64 (même quand je ne bloque pas les pubs), mais je l'ai constaté aléatoirement sous firefox sous windows et sous mac osx.

&#199;a doit dépendre de la pub.

----------


## JYS

> En fait, ce n'est pas le fait que les pubs se renouvellent qui est gênant, c'est que ça refresh toute la page.
> Il n'y a pas moyen de faire un script qui fait la même chose sans faire de refresh ?


Si avec une techno comme AJAX (promis c'est pas une blague, c'est son nom).
Si vous ne voulez pas vous embêter regardez les composants DOJO (mots clef DOJO stuts 2) vous devriez trouver votre bonheur  :;):

----------


## JYS

Sinon, j'avoue, c'est une utilisation et un confort purement égoïste qui a motivé cette petite crise d'humeur:

J'ai pris l'habitude de jouer avec CanardPC.com en arrière plan pour pouvoir poster sur le forum de temps en temps.
Du coup, le bruit du rafraichissement de page, en plein niveau stessant de Stalker, ça pête les couilles l'ambiance direct.

----------


## Sao

Salut salut, ayant acquis un téléphone du futur, tactile & Co, j'ai testé le site de CPC sur le WAP, ainsi que le forum.

Je me souviens avoir lu que le site allait être optimisé pour nos objets transitionnels modernes, mais je trouve que celui-ci passe quand même bien sur un écran de 3 pouces et demi.

Et ça ne rame pas trop. Donc merci ça m'a été bien utile ce week-end pour le Festoche à Paris.

----------


## JYS

Bon, j'ai trouvé un "contournement logique" à ce problème de rafraichissement des pages du site.
En fait, ce qui m'embêtait c'était le petit bruit émis par le raffraichissement de la page.

Sur IE la solution a été d'aller dans le panneau de configuration, de sélectionner "sons et périphériques" et de supprimer le son "Démarrer la navigation" dans la section "Explorateur Windows".

Voili, voilà, si ça peut servir à d'autres...

----------


## Snowman

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'inclure dans la barre de message une balise youtube de la même manière que les balises [IMG][/IMG] ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, j'ai trouvé un "contournement logique" à ce problème de rafraichissement des pages du site.
> En fait, ce qui m'embêtait c'était le petit bruit émis par le raffraichissement de la page.
> 
> Sur IE la solution a été d'aller dans le panneau de configuration, de sélectionner "sons et périphériques" et de supprimer le son "Démarrer la navigation" dans la section "Explorateur Windows".
> 
> Voili, voilà, si ça peut servir à d'autres...


Si tout va bien, notre serveur de pub à nous sera en ligne la semaine prochaine, donc adios les refresh sauvages.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'inclure dans la barre de message une balise youtube de la même manière que les balises  ?


Feignasse !

----------


## ERISS

> , ça nous saoule autant que toi. Malheureusement, le problème va durer encore une semaine ou deux..


Il y a encore jusqu'à ce soir. Ca sent la comm' à la Soulstorm lol  ::P:

----------


## Snowman

> Feignasse !


j0r §§§

Et est-ce qu'il serait possible de rajouter une fonction pour pouvoir mettre une vidéo dailymotion en vignette dans un message ?

----------


## Icebird

Ça a déjà été dit et répondu, mais j'insiste parce que là je supporte plus: J'exècre ces pubs!!! Non seulement le "page précédente" ne fonctionne plus toujours, mais en plus, sur un mini-portable avec une puissance proc assez faible, le rafraichissement provoque un mini-freeze, pénible en général, et tout simplement insupportable quand on lit des vidéos.

Vivement la semaine prochaine!

----------


## elkoo

Serait-il possible que les rubriques contenues dans la section Actualités canardpc apparaissent en sous-forum, comme Peepshow, Psychodéchet, etc, de la section Nos Autres Rubriques?

----------


## Tien 12

Je renouvelle juste ma demande, à savoir si un bouton "Derniers messages" pouvais être inséré (avec plus ou moins d'élan, ça me dérange pas) entre "Discussion précédente" et "Discussion suivante" en bas de page.

N'ayant eu aucune réaction à cette idée, je me permet de la réiterrer.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je comprend pas, le même bouton que celui entre calendrier et recherche?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je renouvelle juste ma demande, à savoir si un bouton "Derniers messages" pouvais être inséré (avec plus ou moins d'élan, ça me dérange pas) entre "Discussion précédente" et "Discussion suivante" en bas de page.
> 
> N'ayant eu aucune réaction à cette idée, je me permet de la réiterrer.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


C'est quand même pas parce que t'as la flemme de remonter en haut de la page !?!

Sinon tu peut activer la fonction "trier par : dernier message" dans le sommaire des discussions quel que soit le topic.

----------


## Tien 12

Oui à tous les deux. Mais c'est pour une navigation plus rapide et plus fluide.

Mais j'ai soudain le sentiment qu'un refus m'attend incessement sous peu. Dans ce cas, merci de continuer à ignorer mes posts ayant une similitude avec celui-là.

PS: je remet quand même mon post original

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est à dire que, hop, tu appuies sur le bouton [HOME] du clavier qui te ramène juste devant le menu du forum. Le truc c'est que si on fout un bouton 'derniers messages' en bas, on peut carrément recoller le menu.

----------


## mescalin

C'est joli cette barre de menu qui change de couleur sur la page d'accueil. ça chatoye.

----------


## half

> Si avec une techno comme AJAX (promis c'est pas une blague, c'est son nom).
> Si vous ne voulez pas vous embêter regardez les composants DOJO (mots clef DOJO stuts 2) vous devriez trouver votre bonheur


Ce code là ne dépends pas de moi hélas, pour l'ajax on l'utilise déja en home pour enregistré vos modif ou dans les admins.




> Serait-il possible que les rubriques contenues dans la section Actualités canardpc apparaissent en sous-forum, comme Peepshow, Psychodéchet, etc, de la section Nos Autres Rubriques?


Oui, Point noté.




> j0r §§§
> 
> Et est-ce qu'il serait possible de rajouter une fonction pour pouvoir mettre une vidéo dailymotion en vignette dans un message ?


Oui, Point noté.




> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'inclure dans la barre de message une balise youtube de la même manière que les balises  ?


Oui, Point noté.

----------


## Snowman

Merci half  ::lol::

----------


## Largeman

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'inclure dans la barre de message une balise spoiler de la même manière que les balises  ?  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Merci pour le bouton DM  :;): .

----------


## Tien 12

Merci Zoulou. Juste un dernier mot après j'arrête avec ma requête.

Je ne sais pas quel est le bouton "Home", et en fait, je navigue juste à la souris, loin du clavier, avachi sur mon fauteuil en caressant mon chat (oui Skiant, j'ai fait gaffe  ::rolleyes:: ).

Donc voila, je dérange pas plus  ::P: h34r:.

PS: L'idée de recoller le menu en bas n'est pas mal, j'y avait pas pensé. Et oui, je sors...

----------


## Jolaventur

Tient que je suis là, plutot que de créer un nouveau topic.
Quand on arrive sur cpc, qui est ma page d'accueil, une pop up pmu.fr se lance 

Bien que ce respectable établissement qui passionne nombre de morne retraite ait tout mon respect, je trouve gonflouillant , on va dire.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Et la balise spoiler ne cache pas le texte sur la home page, dans les extraits de commentaire après les news. Me fais-je comprendre ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Oui, Point noté.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, Point noté.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, Point noté.


Ca y est Half a trouvé un nouveau running gag pour remplacer le


> je sais pas faire !

----------


## half

Oui, Point noté.

----------


## Yasko

Dans votre puissance conceptuelle illimitée et votre maniement phpesque légendaire, serait-il possible de trouver une solution pour les malheureux qui n'ont pas accès à tof.canardpc.com, qui tous les jours passent à coté de chefs d'oeuvre comme ce lapin de concours géant fait en PQ maché.
Parce que bon là, un bon 3/4 des images du forum passent à la trappe (quand on rentre avec forum2.x86-secret.com), alors c'est dur de rire avec les autres.

Peut-on avoir un truc qui substitue les liens qui commencent par http://tof.canardpc.com par un http://tof.cpc.x86.fr ? (à configurer dans le profil ?)

Ou plus simplement, vous arrêtez immédiatement ce service, comme ça les membres du forum mettent leur photos sur un site un peu moins scandaleux.
Et pareil pour les vidéos, ca marche pas, alors si vous pouviez aussi héberger un miroir de YouTube sur cpc.x86.fr, ca serait cool aussi.
Merci.

----------


## elkoo

> _Serait-il possible que les rubriques contenues dans la section Actualités canardpc apparaissent en sous-forum, comme Peepshow, Psychodéchet, etc, de la section Nos Autres Rubriques?_
>  			 		 	 	 Oui, Point noté. Oui, Point noté.


Merci!  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

On a les balises youtube et Daily !

Merci !

*schmak*
*schmak*
*schmak*

----------


## ducon

> On a les balises youtube et Daily !


Wabon, moi qui avait pris le DM pour Death Match ou Donjon Master.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> On a les balises youtube et Daily !
> 
> Merci !
> 
> *schmak*
> *schmak*
> *schmak*


On a aussi des petits sous-menus pour les HW et les Jeux Vidéo dans la  Home page du site !  ::):  Ça c'est bien !

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce qu'il y a des balises google video ? y me semble en avoir vu sur le site.

----------


## elkoo

D'après la liste des balises non.

----------


## Pinkipou

Plus d'un mois que CPC lave le fond de ses news et nos rétines avec une lessive aux photons actifs.
Est-ce que vous pensez mettre un petit coup de rouleau prochainement ou faut que j'enviseage le laser de poche pour auto-traiter ma cataracte naissante ?  :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, j'ai ajouté un bouton rapide pour la balise SPOILER. Vous n'avez plus d'excuse pour ne pas les mettre.

----------


## Largeman

> Bon, j'ai ajouté un bouton rapide pour la balise SPOILER. Vous n'avez plus d'excuse pour ne pas les mettre.


Merci.  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Spoiler Alert! 


A c'est très bien ça.

----------


## Aghora

Spoiler Alert! 


Il était temps

 :râleur:.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Spoiler Alert! 


petit navire

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de voir qu'en bas de la page d'accueil il y a les stats CPU-Z.
Le graphique montre la part de ATI et Nvidia. Mais je ne trouve pas ces infos dans la partie outils du site.
Elles seront visibles avec plus de détails un jour ?

----------


## Arseur

Quand on commence à rédiger une réponse rapide depuis une page de news, et non depuis le topic associé, et qu'on clique sur "réponse rapide", on perd ce qu'on a déjà tapé, alors que si on avait commencé une réponse rapide dans le topic, on reprend là où on était. C'est fort dommage, on peut y faire quelque chose ?

Sinon c'est une gifle.

----------


## flbl

Ça va probablement m'attirer les foudres de Téraboule le fervent défenseur de son dieu Google, mais je le dis quand même: vous pourriez utiliser piwik plutôt que google analytics. Ne serait que par respect de la vie privée des gens qui viennent sur le site / forum.

C'est sûr que c'est pas aussi bien que de faire votre propre outil de suivi des visites mais ça évitera à Half d'avoir à bosser.

Et à part ça, les caractères accentués sont toujours pas encodés en html, *tousse*htmlentities()*tousse*

----------


## t4nk

Ç € É etc ça marche chez moi, donc le seul truc que j'ai a dire, c'est "vous avez fait un super boulot les gars, merci", restez comme Ça !

----------


## half

> Et à part ça, les caractères accentués sont toujours pas encodés en html, *tousse*htmlentities()*tousse*


Heu tu vois ça ou ?

----------


## Yasko

Nouvelle demande pour avoir un sous-forum dédié au home-cinema dans la section hardware : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32838
Ça serait bien, le nombre de sujets tournant autour du HC se multiplie.

Edit :
Enfin, home-cinema, ca risque d'être un peu restrictif. Faudrait y mettre tout ce qui concerne la vidéo, l'audio, etc.

----------


## fefe

Separation Hardwaire PC / Aieuh Tech en gros ?

----------


## tenshu

La version mobile à des lacunes, il est impossible de switcher quel la version normale. Et pire que tout il n'y a pas de liens pour accéder au dernier message non lu.

Une petite correction du template serait top  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> la version mobile à des lacunes, il est impossible de switcher quel la version normale. *et pire que tout il n'y a pas de liens pour accéder au dernier message non lu.*
> 
> une petite correction du template serait top


+10^(10^(10^(10^(10^99)))

----------


## tenshu

Ce qui fait beaucoup, mais je n'en attendais pas moins d'un camarade de l'APRIL  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> +10^(10^(10^(10^(10^99)))


C'est pas trop dur de faire cohabiter autant de personnalités dans un seul corps ?

----------


## johnclaude

Bon je suis crevé c'est peut être pour ça mais là je suis carrément excédé par les clampins qui font un topic de merde dans la partie hardware pour poser des questions qui auraient été résolues en cherchant 3 secondes sur google.
On peut pas leur faire un truc, genre des points de ban ou alors diffuser du lara fabian en boucle quand ils se loguent pendant une semaine. Avec ça c'est assuré: soit ils sont sourds soit ils vont bien chercher avant de poster.

----------


## Velgos

Soit tu les lis pas.

----------


## Grosnours

> Bon je suis crevé c'est peut être pour ça mais là je suis carrément excédé par les clampins qui font un topic de merde dans la partie hardware pour poser des questions qui auraient été résolues en cherchant 3 secondes sur google.
> On peut pas leur faire un truc, genre des points de ban ou alors diffuser du lara fabian en boucle quand ils se loguent pendant une semaine. Avec ça c'est assuré: soit ils sont sourds soit ils vont bien chercher avant de poster.


En même temps, ils faut être honnête, quasiment TOUTES les questions des topics hard et soft peuvent être résolues via google (comment tu crois qu'on fait pour les aider, hein ?  ::P: ).

La fronitere est donc bien mince entre question légitime et illégitime.

----------


## Tien 12

Il me semble que quelqu'un en avait déjà parlé, mais sur la version mobile du forum, le lien "normal version" en bas de page ne fonctionne toujours pas. Perso, je préférerais naviguer en version classique (comme sur ordi") car le lien vers le dernier message non lu ne marche pas et je trouve la version très (trop) légère et manque d'info.

Ce serait possible syouplé ?

----------


## blueray

Et si la nouvelle section HW spécial "équipement de la maison" se crée, peut être y aurait il de la place pour une section téléphonie (smartphones)? nan? Il y a des sites spécialisés qui en parlent, mais ca serait sympa d'en discuter entre canards.

----------


## Tromzy

Ca a surement déjà été dit, mais quand on envoie une réponse rapide, il y a une faute à "Envoi la réponse rapide". C'est soit "Envoi de la réponse rapide", soit "Envoie la réponse rapide".

----------


## Sao

Moi j'ai "Envoyer la réponse rapide" perso.

----------


## elkoo

C'est Tromzy l'erreur.

----------


## Tromzy

> Moi j'ai "Envoyer la réponse rapide" perso.


Je ne parle pas du bouton, mais du message qui s'affiche pendant l'envoi.

----------


## elkoo

Ha oui je l'ai vu. C'est pas la faute d'half, c'est la faute à la traduction de vBulletin
:défenseurdesmecsquidivisentleursalairepar2:

----------


## Flubber

Moi je trouve que ça : http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=185624
c'est super sympa  ::P:  pour les forums.

----------


## ducon

Je n’ai pas vu de balise pour barrer un texte. J*̶e*̶ *̶p*̶*e*̶u*̶x*̶ *̶l*̶e*̶ *̶f*̶a*̶i*̶r*̶e*̶ *̶c*̶o*̶m̶m*̶e*̶ *̶ç*̶a*̶  ̶m*̶a*̶i*̶s*̶ *̶c*̶’*̶e*̶s*̶t*̶ *̶r*̶e*̶l*̶o*̶u*̶d*̶.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je n’ai pas vu de balise pour barrer un texte. J*̶e*̶ *̶p*̶*e*̶u*̶x*̶ *̶l*̶e*̶ *̶f*̶a*̶i*̶r*̶e*̶ *̶c*̶o*̶m̶m*̶e*̶ *̶ç*̶a*̶  ̶m*̶a*̶i*̶s*̶ *̶c*̶’*̶e*̶s*̶t*̶ *̶r*̶e*̶l*̶o*̶u*̶d*̶.


[*s] et [*/s] sans les *  :;): .

----------


## ducon

Ça marche.  ::|:  Pourtant, il me semblait avoir essayé.  ::|:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> [*s] et [*/s] sans les * .


[s] et [/s], quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Igloo

Suis-je le seul à ne pas me faire au système d'affichage des images dans les news ?

J'ai beau essayé, l'ancien était beaucoup plus agréable.

----------


## Say hello

Bah c'est juste que quand y'a trop d'image on peut pas voir les 1ere.

----------


## Pen²

Je vois de plus en plus de projets de jeux développés par des membres de canardpc dans leur coin (j'en fait d'ailleurs plus ou moins parti comme papeur pou Paris by night pour Left4dead), et je trouve que ca serait une super idée d'encourager ce genre d'initiatives, et de leur donner une plus grande visibilité.
L'idée de la catégorie devblog est déjà très bien pour cela, mais il manque le suivi et une vue globale.

Du coup je m'étais dit que ca pourrait être super intéressant que chaque petit projet de jeu se voit attribué un blog hébergé sur canardpc, ou alors une page dédiée avec certaines infos éditables.
Avec un certain nombre de renseignements obligatoires pour chaque projet genre:

scénariogameplaytype de jeuparticipants au projet + rôleétat d'avancementrecrutement: personnes qui manquent pour venir à bout du projet (graphiste 3d, programmeur c++ ...)éventuel site weblien de téléchargement
Et il pourrait y avoir une page sur canardpc.com qui résume toutes ces informations.

Voilà je rêve un peu, c'est toujours facile de donner des idées sans les réaliser, mais on sait jamais, peut être que Half s'ennuit profondément et qu'il peut coder ça  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

Ou plus largement des blogs made in cpc, comment ce serait trop bien.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je sais pas si ça a été dit, en fait d'abord j'ai une question :

Est ce que l'on peut mettre un sondage sur un topic même quand il a déjà été créé depuis plusieurs temps ?

Si oui comment ?

Si non bin voilà ma suggestion pour Half :D

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Voilà je rêve un peu, c'est toujours facile de donner des idées sans les réaliser, mais on sait jamais, peut être que Half s'ennuit profondément et qu'il peut coder ça


Mhh... ça devrait rentrer pile-poil dans le wiki qu'il est en train de coder.

----------


## Say hello

Woa le nouveau design de page d'accueil, je suis fan.

----------


## FragDamon

Han au début je croyais que ca déconnait mais en fait non.
C'est sympa mais il manque pas des trucs du coup ?

----------


## sissi

Suite au remodelage du site et la nouvelle page d'accueil, en version portable, le bouton  "voir les nouveaux post  a disparut. Serait il possible de le remettre ?

----------


## sissi

Pliiize...

----------


## caribou

Déjà suggéré mais un wiki sur le forum ça serait assez formidable.

Il existe une sorte de module "pont" entre mediawiki et vbulletin :

vBWiki & vBWikipro (60$)




> vbWiki Standard is the lite version of vbWiki Pro. vbWiki Standard allows the integration of vBulletin and MediaWiki user authentication.
> 
> (vbWiki Pro is a commercial product that, in addition to the functionality found in vbWiki Standard, provides full skin integration, enhanced user management, Admin CP, editing of wiki skin in vBulletin's Style Manager, among other features.)


Enjoy ou pas.

----------


## Sheraf

Chaque fois que je suis bourré, et que je vois ce thread, je redis la meme chose et personne ne me lis, ni compatis :

Je clique souvent sur LIENS RAPIDES > MESSAFGES DU JOUR


Mais quand on est con avec des gros doigts (comme moià, on clique sur MARQUER LES FORUMS COMME LUS.

C'est chiant quand ça arrive.


C'est compliqué de mettre cette options plus loin? Genre à la place de ouvrir la liste des contact ?


Ch'uis saoul désolé.

----------


## El Gringo

Je compatis.

----------


## Marmottas

Dans l'ancienne mouture du site, on n'avait as l'option " voir les messages non lus " en haut à droite sous son petit pseudo ?

J'ai rêvé ou cela a disparu depuis peu ?

----------


## Yasko

J'aimerai beaucoup la mise en place d'un système de points de réputation.

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## reveur81

Détail technique à deux francs, je ne peux pas pas accéder au sujet sur les reprises (section Tout ou rien). Enfin, je peux y accéder, mais les 45 vidéos Youtube préchargées sur mon pauvre Ubuntu qui ne connait pas l'accélération matérielle pour Flash... et c'est le crash (jeu de mort). J'ai quand même tenté cinq fois, persévérant, moi aussi j'avais de super reprises à poster. 

Bon, vous n'y êtes pour rien, et ce n'est une suggestion d'amélioration, mais il fallait que je fasse part de ma frustration, à ne pas pouvoir parler de La Mauvaise Réputation, relayée par Sinsémilia, les Wriggles, Maxime le Forestier ou encore Tété.

----------


## Goji

Je signe pour le retour des utilisateurs présents sur les topics en bas de page.

----------


## t4nk

> Détail technique à deux francs, je ne peux pas pas accéder au sujet sur les reprises (section Tout ou rien). Enfin, je peux y accéder, mais les 45 vidéos Youtube préchargées sur mon pauvre Ubuntu qui ne connait pas l'accélération matérielle pour Flash... et c'est le crash (jeu de mort). J'ai quand même tenté cinq fois, persévérant, moi aussi j'avais de super reprises à poster. 
> 
> Bon, vous n'y êtes pour rien, et ce n'est une suggestion d'amélioration, mais il fallait que je fasse part de ma frustration, à ne pas pouvoir parler de La Mauvaise Réputation, relayée par Sinsémilia, les Wriggles, Maxime le Forestier ou encore Tété.


Pour contrer le "trop d'objets flash à charger", ajoute le module FlashBlock à ton Firefox. Comme ça, tu ne cliques que sur l'objet que tu veux charger/lire. Un must-have pour beaucoup de gens.

----------


## ducon

Sauf que tu ne sais pas ce que c’est, parce que les gens ne le disent pas en-dehors du machin en Flash.

----------


## Goji

> Je signe pour le retour des utilisateurs présents sur les topics en bas de page.


Merci  ::):  ::):

----------


## half

> Suite au remodelage du site et la nouvelle page d'accueil, en version portable, le bouton  "voir les nouveaux post  a disparut. Serait il possible de le remettre ?


Ha bon des gens s'en servait ?




> Je vois de plus en plus de projets de jeux développés par des membres de canardpc dans leur coin (j'en fait d'ailleurs plus ou moins parti comme papeur pou Paris by night pour Left4dead), et je trouve que ca serait une super idée d'encourager ce genre d'initiatives, et de leur donner une plus grande visibilité.
> L'idée de la catégorie devblog est déjà très bien pour cela, mais il manque le suivi et une vue globale.
> 
> Du coup je m'étais dit que ca pourrait être super intéressant que chaque petit projet de jeu se voit attribué un blog hébergé sur canardpc, ou alors une page dédiée avec certaines infos éditables.
> Avec un certain nombre de renseignements obligatoires pour chaque projet genre:
> 
> scénariogameplaytype de jeuparticipants au projet + rôleétat d'avancementrecrutement: personnes qui manquent pour venir à bout du projet (graphiste 3d, programmeur c++ ...)éventuel site weblien de téléchargement
> Et il pourrait y avoir une page sur canardpc.com qui résume toutes ces informations.
> 
> Voilà je rêve un peu, c'est toujours facile de donner des idées sans les réaliser, mais on sait jamais, peut être que Half s'ennuit profondément et qu'il peut coder ça


Tein comment tu as trop une boule de cristal.




> Ou plus largement des blogs made in cpc, comment ce serait trop bien.


Pas de spoil bordel !!!




> Dans l'ancienne mouture du site, on n'avait as l'option " voir les messages non lus " en haut à droite sous son petit pseudo ?
> 
> J'ai rêvé ou cela a disparu depuis peu ?


Quoi un autre ???

----------


## Duncannf

> Ha bon des gens s'en servait ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quoi un autre ???


Ben oui, moi aussi je m'en servais tous les jours.
Ne serait-il pas possible, oh grand webmaster qui ne fait pas les choses à moitié(ho ho ho), de le faire réapparaitre s'il te plait ?  ::):

----------


## t4nk

> Sauf que tu ne sais pas ce que c’est, parce que les gens ne le disent pas en-dehors du machin en Flash.


 ::huh::  Lapin compris. T'étais déjà saoul ?

----------


## m4thi3u

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir la barre avec "tableau de bord, FAQ, community..." en bas des pages aussi, ça eviterait d'avoir a tout remonter pour acceder aux derniers post, tableau de bord.
Merci.

Oui je sais je suis une feignasse.

----------


## Frypolar

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir la barre avec "tableau de bord, FAQ, community..." en bas des pages aussi, ça eviterait d'avoir a tout remonter pour acceder aux derniers post, tableau de bord.
> Merci.
> 
> Oui je sais je suis une feignasse.


Sinon tu peux appuyer sur la touche Home pour remonter en haut de page  ::P: .

----------


## half

> Ben oui, moi aussi je m'en servais tous les jours.
> Ne serait-il pas possible, oh grand webmaster qui ne fait pas les choses à moitié(ho ho ho), de le faire réapparaitre s'il te plait ?


Bon va falloir que je trouve où le placer :D.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Moi j'ai bien une idée.

----------


## Diwydiant

Pas une suggestion d'amélioration, mais je passais simplement pour dire que je trouvais les bandeaux publicitaires Made In Couly génialissimes !!!

:méga ::wub:: :

Couly, je t'aimerai toute la nuit, s'il le fallait... Je t'aimerai si fort que les draps s'en souviendront (air connu)


 :^_^: 

Merci pour ces nouvelles tranches de rigolades...

----------


## Nilsou

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir la barre avec "tableau de bord, FAQ, community..." en bas des pages aussi, ça eviterait d'avoir a tout remonter pour acceder aux derniers post, tableau de bord.
> Merci.
> 
> Oui je sais je suis une feignasse.


Je suis d'accord, a chaque fois on doit remonter vite vite vite a coup de molette.. la barre en bas ça serait pas mal aussi.

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour bonjour, petit truc que j'ai remarqué qu'il serais bon de changer :

Quand on édite un message contenant des smileys, ceux ci n'apparaissent pas (on a droit a leurs codes) ...

Ce qui n'est pas très gênant ,mais bon puisqu'on est méticuleux autant l'être jusqu'au bout.

voila voila, bonne nuit  ::zzz:: 

Ha oui, petite question : il y a t'il une astuce particulière pour forcer les messages a fusionner ou ça se fait automatiquement tout les X minutes , parce que là par exemple j'ai deux posts a la suite et je ne sais pas comment les raccrocher... ::|:

----------


## half

> Bonjour bonjour, petit truc que j'ai remarqué qu'il serais bon de changer :
> 
> Quand on édite un message contenant des smileys, ceux ci n'apparaissent pas (on a droit a leurs codes) ...
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas très gênant ,mais bon puisqu'on est méticuleux autant l'être jusqu'au bout.
> 
> voila voila, bonne nuit 
> 
> Ha oui, petite question : il y a t'il une astuce particulière pour forcer les messages a fusionner ou ça se fait automatiquement tout les X minutes , parce que là par exemple j'ai deux posts a la suite et je ne sais pas comment les raccrocher...


Faudrai demander a Mr VBulletin. Pas le temps de faire des patch pour le moment.

----------


## Doc TB

Hop, me voila.

Je capte pas pour les smileys qui n'apparaissent pas. Tu es sur d'avoir l'editeur de configuré en HTML complet dans ton profil ? Parceque perso, quand j'edite un message, j'ai bien les smileys sous forme de smileys.

Pour la fusion des messages, c'est automatique si deux messages sont postés par le même utilisateur à moins de 10 minutes d'intervalle. Au dela, ca créer deux messages distincts.

----------


## sissi

Half, un bouton new post pour la version portable s'il te plait !  ::cry:: 
Je t'assure que pour suivre les discussions, en l'état actuel, c'est hardcore.  ::cry::  
Pour un génie du code comme toi, c'est trente secondes de perdues.
:flatte:

----------


## Nilsou

> Hop, me voila.
> 
> Je capte pas pour les smileys qui n'apparaissent pas. Tu es sur d'avoir l'éditeur de configuré en HTML complet dans ton profil ? Parceque perso, quand j'edite un message, j'ai bien les smileys sous forme de smileys.
> 
> Pour la fusion des messages, c'est automatique si deux messages sont postés par le même utilisateur à moins de 10 minutes d'intervalle. Au dela, ca créer deux messages distincts.



Justement, pouvoir fusionner manuellement au delà de dix minute avec une séparation plus petite et esthétique (un petit trait par exemple) ce serais mieux je trouve
pour les smiley : c'est quand tu reviens en mode avancé pour édité un de tes messages, là ils ne sont pas affiché... j'ai firefox (je signale au cas ou).

----------


## t4nk

Dis Half (et/ou Doc s'il s'y colle aussi), ce serais mieux de coller un lien avec "view" plutôt que "show" pour Tof. Bon par contre, je n'utilise que FF, mais le fait d'avoir la tof reduite à l'espace d'affichage c'est plus sympas, après libre au cliqueur fou de zoomer la tof en taille réelle s'il veut le max de détailles (je le redis, je sais pas comment ce comportent IE et Safari dans ce cas).

----------


## Menkar

Sur la version portable du forum, je crois qu'il est impossible de revenir à un sous forum quand on est dans un thread sans passer par la case home, ou alors j'ai raté le bouton.

Dans l'absolu c'est pas genant, mais la navigation sur portable étant ce qu'elle est, ça contribuerait à la rendre un peu moins fastidieuse si quelqu'un pouvait se pencher sur le problème.

Merci.  :;):

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> pour les smiley : c'est quand tu reviens en mode avancé pour édité un de tes messages, là ils ne sont pas affiché... j'ai firefox (je signale au cas ou).


Suffit de cliquer sur le bouton "Basculer le mode d'édition" en haut à droite (juste au dessus des smileys en fait) pour les récupérer. :;):

----------


## VosT

Si on pouvait améliorer le mode de vie en Afrique, ça serait bien.
Ou plus concernant le site, améliorer en prenant des vrais journalistes pour les news.

Sinon plus sérieusement, en première page la où on voit uniquement le début d'un article, mettre un lien direct vers le topic du forum le concernant. C'est frustrant de devoir cliquer une fois sur l'article, puis scroller tout en bas et cliquer sur réagir! Surtout une fois qu'on a déjà lu l'article et qu'on veut juste revenir sur le topic de l'article et voir ce que les gens en ont dis depuis la dernière fois.

----------


## Frypolar

Un petit lien, bien visible sur la page d'accueil pour trouver les revendeurs de CPC ça serait bien pour les nouveaux venus  :;): . Non ?

----------


## redsensei

Idée à la con donc parfaite pour ce site  ::ninja:: 

Un petit logo/gif/indicateur de l'état de la rédaction, un peu comme sur le blog de Me Eolas 

Vert : On regarde la nouvelle star tellement on branle rien
Orange : Casque vient d'arriver au bureau
Rouge : La pizzeria de Montreuil vient de fermer pour travaux et on rentre en pré-bouclage
Noir : Le coursier de l'imprimeur tape à la porte, retenez le !
Noir très très foncé : La deadline du bouclage ce n'était pas hier ?


Comme cela on saurait si vous trainez souvent  dans les bars  sur le forum ou si vous êtes hyper méga à la bourre en bouclage.

Désolé, si déjà proposé, j'ai un peu survolé les pages du topic  :tired:

----------


## half

> Si on pouvait améliorer le mode de vie en Afrique, ça serait bien.
> Ou plus concernant le site, améliorer en prenant des vrais journalistes pour les news.
> 
> Sinon plus sérieusement, en première page la où on voit uniquement le début d'un article, mettre un lien direct vers le topic du forum le concernant. C'est frustrant de devoir cliquer une fois sur l'article, puis scroller tout en bas et cliquer sur réagir! Surtout une fois qu'on a déjà lu l'article et qu'on veut juste revenir sur le topic de l'article et voir ce que les gens en ont dis depuis la dernière fois.


Si tu cliques sur les réactions en home ça marche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca à peut être déjà été demandé, mais pourquoi est-ce que dans la section "Autres Rubriques" du forum, les sujets répondus récemment  ne remontent pas automatiquement dans la liste ?

Non parce qu'autant les vidéos youtube marrantes 5mn, je comprend qu'on les laisse sombrer dans les bas-fondements de la section, autant quand y'a un nouveau post sur un topic de GMB ou "Devblog", ça pourrait être cool de le voir en première page.

----------


## Quyen

Petit truc insignifiant, mais que je trouve un peu énervant tout de même lorsque l'on rédige un message.

Quand on ajoute un smiley, celui-ci vient se coller au texte, alors que sur n'importe quel autre forum, il y a normalement un léger espace.

Et quand on a pas le reflex "texte-barre espace-smiley" ça chamboule tout  ::'(: 

Aussi, je pense qu'il serait bien de mettre à disposition l'ensemble des smileys dans le mode avancé, sans avoir à cliquer sur _Plus_, car la petite fenêtre qui apparait n'est vraiment pas pratique.

Enfin, des flèches haut et bas sous chaque message pour vite remonter en haut ou descendre tout en bas (sachant qu'en plus il y a 30 messages par page, ça fait long).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Enfin, des flèches haut et bas sous chaque message pour vite remonter en haut ou descendre tout en bas (sachant qu'en plus il y a 30 messages par page, ça fait long).


Tu as les touches home et end de ton clavier pour ça...

----------


## Igloo

> Petit truc insignifiant, mais que je trouve un peu énervant tout de même lorsque l'on rédige un message.
> 
> Quand on ajoute un smiley, celui-ci vient se coller au texte, alors que sur n'importe quel autre forum, il y a normalement un léger espace.
> 
> Et quand on a pas le reflex "texte-barre espace-smiley" ça chamboule tout


Bof, le chamboulement va dans les deux sens : moi pauvre péquenot qui ne fréquente que ce forum, ça me ferait chier de devoir m'habituer à ne pas mettre d'espace pour mettre un smiley puisque je le considère aussi comme un mot... Donc toujours moi, je tiens à ma liberté sur l'aération de mes messages et refuse que l'on m'impose un espace.

Pour les améliorations, il faut penser utilité publique.  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est ce qu'il serait possible de lié l'option d'achat en ligne de la page magazine d'un numéro avec la vraie dispo dans la boutique ?
Par exemple, sur la page magazine du n° 1, il est proposé de l'acheter en ligne alors qu'il n'a jamais été disponible dans les anciens numéros.

----------


## Brouznouf

Sinon on pourrait avoir une option pour proposer une news, genre on connait des secrets d'états et on voudrait partager ?

----------


## half

> Est ce qu'il serait possible de lié l'option d'achat en ligne de la page magazine d'un numéro avec la vraie dispo dans la boutique ?
> Par exemple, sur la page magazine du n° 1, il est proposé de l'acheter en ligne alors qu'il n'a jamais été disponible dans les anciens numéros.


C'est dans le pipe, ou en cours.




> Sinon on pourrait avoir une option pour proposer une news, genre on connait des secrets d'états et on voudrait partager ?


On en avait deja parler mais c'est pas encore implémenté, u peux toujours envoyer un mail a news@canardpc.com.

----------


## Epike

Pas vraiment un suggestion mais plutôt une proposition d'hommage à Albanel, en rajoutant dans les phrases aléatoires qui s'affichent à droite du menu un truc du genre  :
"Site protégé par le pare feu Open Office"  ::P: 

Voila j'ai dit ma connerie, sur ce, bonne nuit les canards hallucinogènes demain je me lève tôt j'ai cour de chinois.

----------


## Doc TB

> Pas vraiment un suggestion mais plutôt une proposition d'hommage à Albanel, en rajoutant dans les phrases aléatoires qui s'affichent à droite du menu un truc du genre  :
> "Site protégé par le pare feu Open Office" 
> 
> Voila j'ai dit ma connerie, sur ce, bonne nuit les canards hallucinogènes demain je me lève tôt j'ai cour de chinois.


Approuvé !

----------


## Tien 12

Vérifié, ça marche  :;): .

----------


## Say hello

Une suggestion qui m'est venu en tentant d'uploader une image sur canardtof, Et si on proposé une fonction de "visionage aléatoire" de la banque d'image uploadé? (bien sûr pour éviter des débordement par rapport à l'envie d'exposition ou pas j'ai déjà une idée)

Je veux dire, un canard qui s'ennuie et veux tomber sur du n'importe quoi passe sur canard tof et là un bouton pour sortir une image au pif, comme ça il pourrait tomber sur des screen au hasard, ou des images hebergé pour les topic du forum..

Et donc pour laisser le choix de ça à l'uploadeur, mettre une option genre "privé"/"public" à cocher qui déterminerait si l'image ferait partie de la randomisation ou pas.


Bon ok ça sert à rien, mais c'est une idée comme ça.
Retomber sur une vieille image au pif plusieurs moi après et se rappeler une connerie, se redonner envie de jouer à un jeu..

----------


## johnclaude

Dites dans les goodies, les wallpapers ne sont dispo qu'en 1680x1050 maxi, y a moyen d'en trouver en 1900x1200 pour nous les riches?  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Prend topshop et utilise tes mains de riches.  ::(:

----------


## ducon

Windows ne sait pas redimensionner une image pour l’adapter à la taille de l’écran ?

----------


## Say hello

ça aliase, voyons! Ou ça floute à mort
Et l'aliasing et le floutage de la mort, c'est mal! M'voyez!

----------


## ducon

Chez moi, selon le logiciel que j’utilise pour afficher l’image en fond d’écran, c’est plus ou moins laid.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

La nouvelle couleur des modos est nulle. Elle est peu visible en comparaison aux membres du site.

----------


## orime

D'ailleurs, une explication en bas de site pourrait être utile, on ne sait plus a qui on s'adresse : un modo, un mec en vert qui fait de temps en temps un truc, un modo orange puis bleu...

Bref c'est le bordel.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, on va faire simple : le bleu ne se voyait pas dans la liste des connectés et il a fallu refaire les groupes d'utilisateurs du forum, ce qui a mené à en supprimer certaines et en fusionner d'autres. Donc on a :

Admin : Rouge
Super-Modos : Rose
Modo : Orange

A ces trois couleurs s'ajoutent le noir des X86 ADV et le vert des newseurs, admin jeux, responsable concourts, ou autres, qui nous aident d'une manière ou d'une autre. A noter qu'un "vert" peut aussi etre modo, auquel cas c'est lui qui choisi s'il souhaite apparaitre en Vert ou en Rose. Enfin, tous les membres de la rédaction de CPC sont super-modos ou admin, donc en rouge ou en rose.

PS : Le rose est une idée de Gringo

----------


## ducon

Nous aussi, simples mortels, nous sommes infra-rouges noirs comme les X86 ADV.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Une suggestion qui m'est venu en tentant d'uploader une image sur canardtof, Et si on proposé une fonction de "visionage aléatoire" de la banque d'image uploadé? (bien sûr pour éviter des débordement par rapport à l'envie d'exposition ou pas j'ai déjà une idée)
> 
> Je veux dire, un canard qui s'ennuie et veux tomber sur du n'importe quoi passe sur canard tof et là un bouton pour sortir une image au pif, comme ça il pourrait tomber sur des screen au hasard, ou des images hebergé pour les topic du forum..
> 
> Et donc pour laisser le choix de ça à l'uploadeur, mettre une option genre "privé"/"public" à cocher qui déterminerait si l'image ferait partie de la randomisation ou pas.
> 
> 
> Bon ok ça sert à rien, mais c'est une idée comme ça.
> Retomber sur une vieille image au pif plusieurs moi après et se rappeler une connerie, se redonner envie de jouer à un jeu..



Je n'avais pas vu, ça, mais c'est une bien bonne idée...

 ::o: 

 ::lol:: 

Bon, bien sûr, ça risque d'alourdir le forum, mais ça pourrait être inutilement marrant...

 :^_^:

----------


## johnclaude

> Nous aussi, simples mortels, nous sommes infra-rouges noirs comme les X86 ADV.


Ben oui il me semblait aussi.
Sinon le rose pour les modos c'est bien, perso je pense que ça irait bien à Boulon aussi mais c'est une opinion personnelle.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais le rose je kiffe, mais c'est tellement beau que la rédac est en train de débattre pour nous le voler xD

----------


## El Gringo

> Le rose des modos est négociable, il faut juste qu'ils arrivent à se mettre d'accord sur une autre couleur...


Le orange aussi...




> Nous aussi, simples mortels, nous sommes infra-rouges noirs comme les X86 ADV.


Un noir non X86 ? Je me demande bien à quoi à quoi ça peut correspondre...




> Ouais le rose je kiffe, mais c'est tellement beau que la rédac est en train de débattre pour nous le voler xD


Profite du rose tant que tu le peux encore, et remercie Teraboule pour le temps additionnel qu'il vous accorde...

----------


## Ezechiel

Un beau violet bien profond? Ce serait classe, tous dans les mêmes tonalités: Rouge, rose et mauve... J'adore j'adhère.

----------


## Doc TB

Avec la Skin x86, les x86adv sont noirs alors que les comptes normaux sont bleus. 

Bon, sinon vous avez bientôt fini de pleurnicher ?  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon, sinon vous avez bientôt fini de pleurnicher ?


Ben nan, j'ai pas fini d'être orange on dirait...

----------


## Guest

> Ben nan, j'ai pas fini d'être orange on dirait...


Même en orange, je t'aimerai jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Doc TB

Gringo, tu va avoir ta couleur à toi tout seul. Je propose "jaune canari illisible"

----------


## El Gringo

Ben y'en plein de couleurs lisibles mais si je peux me distinguer, je t'assure que ça me flatte. Sinon je sais que Boulon s'en foutait mais comme je t'ai dit sur notre topic privé ou on refait l'amour et le monde, c'est pour éviter toute confusion que je dis ça puisque le orange doit maintenant être apparenté modo pour beaucoup (notamment pour moi qui ne le trouve pas classe). Après si t'as un réel intérêt à nous laisser comme ça je veux bien, mais franchement je vois pas...

----------


## O.Boulon

Laisse tomber Gringo, il essaye de prouver qu'il a du pouvoir et d'oublier ainsi la souffrance inhérente au statut de mec qui sniffe du silicium à longueur de journée.

Tu devrais l'ignorer.

Sinon... Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?Je peux avoir du Mauve ?

----------


## Largeman

Faut avouer que le vert est quand même moche...  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

Je vote blanc cassé pour largeman.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h36 ----------

Admin : Rouge
Redac (Super-Modos) : Mauve
Modo : Rose
Newseur : Vert
Gringo : Jaune pipi urine caca boudin je m'appelle gringo et je suis un gros minable toxico et c'est boulon qui écrit toutes mes vannes dans le mag parce que je suis juste bon à mettre couille en haut de page et à empêcher les lourds de se faire banner
 :Cigare:

----------


## Largeman

Ouais et puis mon titre date un peu, en plus il était pas mérité j'avais été drôle (ce qui est rare).

----------


## Doc TB

Non, gringo, va jusqu'au bout de tes idées :

Admin : Violet
Redac (Super-Modos) : Mauve
Modo : Parme
Newseur : Pourpre
Gringo : Bordeaux

Comme ca, c'est encore plus simple pour reconnaitre qui fait quoi.

Je sent que tout le monde va se retrouver en noir

----------


## O.Boulon

Et moi je peux être mauve ?
Parme, ça fait efféminé...

----------


## El Gringo

> Je sent que tout le monde va se retrouver en noir


Ben faut dire aussi que t'y mets pas franchement du tien, sérieux...

---------- Post ajouté à 00h44 ----------




> Parme, ça fait efféminé...


Grave en plus ils ont foutu 6-1 à Bordeaux une fois les batards, mais on l'avait pas mérité !

----------


## Say hello

Vous allez nous rendre épileptique avec tout ça.
La redac en rouge mais Boulon en mauve quoi que orange pour le moment et Gringo en.. "quelque chose" non identifié (c'est du jaune ça?) et les modo en rose mais rose-violet.

C'est daltonien-proof votre truc?  ::siffle:: 

En tout cas à ce rythme on croira que le rouge s'appelle jaune, le mauve s'appelle vert, le rose s'appelle violet et Gringo s'appelle en hieroglyphe.

Bon je repars.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon voila, on a bien ri, maintenant on va faire autre chose : vous tous serez en noir et moi seul en rouge ! Hahaha

----------


## Say hello

Omagad Doc' prend le pouvoir.

On avait prévenu Gringo. (ou pas)

----------


## El Gringo

Attends je vais demander à Half de mettre tout le monde en rouge et toi en noir... Mouahahah ! :idiot:

----------


## Largeman

En tout cas et sans rire, les modos ayant une couleur plus proche du rouge que la rédac on pourrait croire qu'ils lui sont supérieur.

Bon et puis ce vert est toujours aussi flashy/djeuns/tektonik...

----------


## El Gringo

Christman FTW !

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, ce genre de discussion, vous avez un forum pour ça. 

Au cas ou je ne serais pas assez clair, arrêtez de critiquer bêtement et proposez une liste qui fasse l'unanimité bourdel. J'ai du modifier deux couleurs hier, j'ai demandé aux membres de la rédac présents à ce moment là, personne n'a vu d'objectif, gringo arrive, n'est pas content et c'est le zouk. Alors propose mieux, on a tous autre chose à faire que ce genre de connerie je pense !

Maintenant, on passe à autre chose SVP.

----------


## O.Boulon

> c'est le zouk


Putain de raciste !
Il aime pas les Antilles !

----------


## Doc TB

*Gringo Wins*

Modo orange et redac rose (ou pourpre ou violet ou parme) donc  ::):

----------


## Largeman

Et si on inversait juste la couleur des modos et celle de la rédac? Les modos retrouveraient leur couleur classique et la rédac serait désormais reconnaissable. Bon et puis pour le vert j'aurais juste mis une autre couleur, n'importe quoi, mais plus sérieux.

----------


## El Gringo

:Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

STOP ON ARRÊTE.
Je suis rose et j'aime ça !

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

En fait c'était mieux avant.

Je peux être jaune sinon ? Parce que je le vaux bien et que ça irait super bien avec ma userbar.

Merci, bisoux !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah ouais je ne pensais pas que ma remarque allait entrainer autant de discussion  ::o: 
En tout cas, comme ça c'est bien mieux. 

Merci  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah ouais je ne pensais pas que ma remarque allait entrainer autant de discussion 
> En tout cas, comme ça c'est bien mieux. 
> 
> Merci


T'inquiète on en discutait déjà en privé. Mais je suis d'accord, comme ça c'est mieux.  :B): 
Merci.

----------


## ducon

La vache, ça sent la fin du bouclage.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bleu cassé alors, Gringo m'avait dit bleu cassé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Les jeux de mots de la page d'accueil.
Ils sont de moins en moins bons et tendent vers une forme "pourravoïde" voire "bigaroïde".
Soyez vigilants.



A moins que l'auteur soit aussi pigiste pour "20 Minutes"...



Mais ça reste marrant.

----------


## Largeman

> Les jeux de mots de la page d'accueil.
> Ils sont de moins en moins bons et tendent vers une forme "pourravoïde" voire "bigaroïde".
> Soyez vigilants.
> 
> 
> 
> A moins que l'auteur soit aussi pigiste pour "20 Minutes"...
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour eux.

----------


## Say hello

Y'en a des biens dans les proposées mais parfois y'a des phrases étranges qui réussissent à passer.  :tired:

----------


## Boitameuh

En me faisant chier dans le corail tout à l'heure j'ai pensé à ça : un option pour afficher un topic ou carrément un post du forum au pif.

----------


## Frogg

> Y'en a des biens dans les proposées mais parfois y'a des phrases étranges qui réussissent à passer.


Oui, par exemple "Omar scie beaucoup!".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Samzamel

Canard TV needed

----------


## Boitameuh

Y'a déjà un topic pour proposer ses citations : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35871

----------


## Lapinaute

J'aimerais bien conserver mon titre de Noobzorz, rookie ca me va pas du tout...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Çuilà ay bien :
"Le site qui vous tient la 3G haute"

----------


## Anonyme871

Salut.
Dites, y'aurai moyen d'avoir le manuel du moteur de recherche  ? 
Parce j'ai beau taper "farcry 2"  "far cry 2" "Farcry2" etc., pas moyen de trouver ce *ù*^$ù* de topic.

----------


## mescalin

Essaye avec "gros gachis de chie"  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Salut.
> Dites, y'aurai moyen d'avoir le manuel du moteur de recherche  ? 
> Parce j'ai beau taper "farcry 2"  "far cry 2" "Farcry2" etc., pas moyen de trouver ce *ù*^$ù* de topic.


_Les mots suivants sont communs, trop longs ou trop courts et n'ont pas été inclus dans votre recherche : far, cry, 2_


Fatalement...  :tired:

----------


## Icebird

J'ai remarqué que, dans la liste des sections du forum, quand on clique sur le sujet avec le dernier message posté, çà nous amène directement au dernier message non lu de ce sujet.

Je trouve çà excellent et très pratique, mais pourquoi ne peut-on pas faire la même chose avec la liste des sujets?

On peut le faire manuellement en mettant "http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=XXXX" où XXXX est le numéro du thread, mais ce serait une super idée d'avoir un petit bouton ou un lien "aller directement au premier message non lu" sur chaque ligne de sujet.

----------


## Bah

Ben... Comment dire.. Si j'ai compris ce que tu demandes, la fonction y est : c'est la petite flèche à gauche du titre, celle qui pointe vers le ba(h)s.

----------


## Icebird

> Ben... Comment dire.. Si j'ai compris ce que tu demandes, la fonction y est : c'est la petite flèche à gauche du titre, celle qui pointe vers le ba(h)s.


Bord'hule!!! Mais comment j'ai fait pour rater çà?  ::O: 
Et j'ai pourtant essayé de cliquer un peu partout avant de poster ici....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Dites, y aurait-il moyen de ne pas remonter les topics-sondage lorsqu'un vote a été fait, sans post ? C'est un peu... Ben, je sais pas inutile  ::|:

----------


## mescalin

Je plussoie le monsieur du dessus.

----------


## Phenixy

Half, t'as reçu le kit de GOA pour le concours Warhammer sur CPC?

T'as planqué ça où?  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphyo

Aujourd'hui aux alentours de 14 heures, j'ai vu des pubs google...

----------


## L'invité

Faut vraiment faire quelque chose pourqu'a chaque fois que quelqu'un réponde à un sondage ça n'aparraisse pas comme non lu. Je sais que c'est connu et ça fait longtemps mais ça m'énèrve.  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

Ouep et puis ça évitera la nécrophilie patente des bots (ou des chieurs) qui viennent nous remonter des sondages de 2006.

----------


## L'invité

Je propose qu'on fasse un sondage pour réclamer ce changement!  ::o:

----------


## Lapinaute

Je propose de virer ou limiter les lecteurs vidéos. Les liens c'est pas si mal.

Sur certains topic mon navigateur (firefox a jour) freeze. 

Exemple :  http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=23718&page=4

----------


## t4nk

Tu ajoute l'add-on FlashBlock à ton FF, et roule ma poule. (ça ne chargera l'objet flash que quand tu cliqueras dessus)

----------


## Lapinaute

Souate...

----------


## t4nk

Tu verra, c'est que du bonheur, le gouter c'est l'adopter.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Tu verra, c'est que du bonheur, le gouter c'est l'adopter.


Jl'ai deja mais ca pourri certains sites. Je suis d'accord c'est efficace =)

----------


## t4nk

C'est l'inverse, ça veut dire que le site est pourri. Imagine ce qu'un aveugle "voit" sur son retranscripteur braille... Les sites tout en flash sont une aberration.

----------


## Dorian

Le retour des pubs sur le site de CPC, ça fait plaisir, puisque c'est toujours un petit pécule en plus pour la rédac. Le retour des annonceurs est sans doute un signe de la bonne santé du site (en terme de visites). Je n'hésite pas à cliquer régulièrement sur les bannières en espérant que ça puisse contribuer à l'avancement et au maintient de cette communauté. Soit. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui sur la bannière de gauche, ca n'est pas une pub flash classique puisqu'elle joue un son en passant le pointeur dessus... Quand je dis jouer un son, c'est plutôt une sorte de ricannement aigue. Ca m'a fait sursauté, c'est désagréable, si on avait le son fort pour une autre application c'est pénible, car intrusif.
C'est la première fois, il me semble, qu'il y a ce genre de pub sur CPC, je trouve qu'elle nuit grandement au site, et pousse à mettre un bloqueur de script permanent, histoire d'être tranquille...
Pour info je parle d'une pub permettant de connaitre l'age de sa mort  :tired: 
Pour tout le reste, c'est niquel !

----------


## ducon

En même temps, peu de jeux vidéo sont jouables pour les aveugles… mais ça doit être frustrant quand l’un d’eux qui joue à Nethack se retrouve sur un site en Flash.

----------


## t4nk

Aaah, s'il n'y avais que les jeux en flash, je serais pas aussi aigri.

[/HS]

----------


## ducon

Pareil, hein. Je vomis, moi aussi, le Flash à toutes les sauces.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Pour info je parle d'une pub permettant de connaitre l'age de sa mort 
> Pour tout le reste, c'est niquel !


Sans doute une pub google "ciblée". Si tu retombes dessus, files moi le lien vers lequel ça renvoie on va voir pour blacklister ce genre de trucs. (si toutefois on peut)

----------


## t4nk

Ça fait un petit moment que je pense à un ajout minime à faire pour Tof.

Ce serait de rendre cliquable la tof donnée par _tof.canardpc.com/show/TaTof_, et que ce lien pointe vers _tof.canardpc.com/view/TaTof_.

Sur les très grandes images, je change systématiquement l'adresse à la main, comme cela je profite du zomm/dézoom en un clique de FF. C'est très utile, en particulier pour la section "votre foutoir".

Z'en pensez quoi ?

Edit : un lien pour l'exemple
Show -> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/1f674ce...51b575873.html
View -> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1f674ce...51b575873.html

----------


## Diwydiant

Pourquoi ne pas mettre the ultimate url crusher directement dans la rubrique "outils" de la page d'acceuil, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## El Gringo

Trop facile.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Ça fait un petit moment que je pense à un ajout minime à faire pour Tof.
> 
> Ce serait de rendre cliquable la tof donnée par _tof.canardpc.com/show/TaTof_, et que ce lien pointe vers _tof.canardpc.com/view/TaTof_.
> 
> Sur les très grandes images, je change systématiquement l'adresse à la main, comme cela je profite du zomm/dézoom en un clique de FF. C'est très utile, en particulier pour la section "votre foutoir".
> 
> Z'en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Edit : un lien pour l'exemple
> ...


Sur FF il suffit de faire un clic droit/afficher l'image. Pas besoin de s'embêter avec l'url.

----------


## t4nk

Oui bon,c'est ce que je fais aussi, mais ne sachant comment les autres browsers fonctionnent (surtout l'Innommable), j'me disais que ça pouvait être pratique.

Ouais, en fait, que les polios utilisateurs d'IE se démerdent.  ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

Une idée sans intéret mais bon : quand on se logue il y a une vilaine phrase assez heu... Prout prout :




> Merci de vous être identifié, cailloux, veuillez patienter


Bah un truc plus fun serait un peu plus heu... Fun quoi.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites je pensais à un truc, c'est une idée comme ça sans doute inutile et qui sera vite écartée mais dans le genre concours, y a une idée qui me vient en tête: on a des forumeurs qui donnent pas mal de temps à s'investir dans quelques topics qui s'avèrent bien sympas, on pourrait pas faire un truc genre tous les mois dans une section (jeux pc, jeux console, hardware...) un espèce de concours avec des "candidats" choisis par la rédac, voter  et le mec gagne un truc bidon, genre un sous titre à la con pendant un mois, un pseudo qui clignote. Ca ferait plaisir à certains d'avoir un peu de reconnaissance (genre JYS et ses configs à pas cher, les mecs qui font des topics pour centraliser tous les mods et patchs de jeux, ceux qui  participent de façon positive aux topics de "tout ou rien")

----------


## elpaulo

Une petite remarque peut etre déja énoncée, mais je trouve assez désagréable le coup des sondages qui remontent et se marquent en "non-lu" lorsque quelqu'un vote.

Je crois à chaque fois qu'il y a un nouveau post dans le sujet ... Donc je clique dedans pour m'apercevoir que non. C'est pas bien grave mais un peu chiant je trouve.

----------


## Dorian

Il faudrait ajouter des vignettes pour les jeux, car en ce moment ya les 6 jeux préférés de la rédac qui n'ont pas d'image, ça fait pas très sérieux pour le mec qui débarque, et pour les habitués aussi d'ailleurs (même si eux s'en foutent probablement). 
(Braid, Plant vs Zombies toussa)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Il faudrait ajouter des vignettes pour les jeux, car en ce moment ya les 6 jeux préférés de la rédac qui n'ont pas d'image, ça fait pas très sérieux pour le mec qui débarque, et pour les habitués aussi d'ailleurs (même si eux s'en foutent probablement). 
> (Braid, Plant vs Zombies toussa)


Ce sont des jeux qui n'ont pas de jaquettes.

----------


## t4nk

Ben, vous pourriez faire une vignette maison... Si les copyright vous en laisse le droit.

----------


## El Gringo

On n'a que ça à faire.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est vrai qu'on a des cagoules de soudeur à commander. Sinon, oui, faut que je mette sur ma todo list un truc du genre.

----------


## ducon

Embauchez (gratuitement) un stagiaire pour ça.

----------


## t4nk

Oula, je voulais pas paraitre impératif, ni autoritaire. Sur ce, je retourne à mes cours de français pour apprendre à faire des phrases compréhensibles par le commun des mortels.

----------


## cailloux

> Ce sont des jeux qui n'ont pas de jaquettes.


Un screenshot ?

----------


## ducon

Une icône ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

La jaquette XBLA (pour Braid)  ::siffle::

----------


## rOut

Je ne sais pas si c'est faisable, mais je me demandais s'il était difficile de mettre en place des flux rss par topic. Apparement il y en a déjà pour tous les posts du forum, pour les posts de chaque sous forum, mais pas par topic.

Je pense que ça pourrait être pratique pour suivre une discussion par exemple, à condition que le flux soit mis à jour suffisament fréquemment. Et ça allègerait peut être aussi la charge serveur (enfin disons qu'en comparaison entre quelqu'un qui rafraichit une page régulièrement pour voir si ya un nouveau post, et un flux rss rafraichi régulièrement coté serveur et envoyé à la personne en question lorsqu'il le demande, ce qui enleve toute la charge liée au code html de mise en page, je dirais que le flux est plus léger).

Alors après, si c'est faisable, il serait aussi bon d'intégrer un lien pour accéder à la page de réponse dans le flux de chaque topic.

Je réalise aussi que cela veut dire que l'on a plus forcément besoin de venir sur le forum si on ne suit que certaines discussions, et du coup que les publicités par exemple ne sont plus affichées... C'est un problème potentiel.

----------


## Boitameuh

Un truc qui serait cool c'est plus d'espace pour les mp. C'est possible ou pas ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il suffit d'être X86 pour ça  ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Ou vert.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Boitameuh

Tout ça me fait une belle jambe tiens.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

En parlant des mp c'est possible d'étendre jusqu'à genre 10 le nombre de destinataires max ?

----------


## Goji

Est_il possible, en haut des pages, d'avoir un lien vers le bas de la page, et en bas un lien pour retourner direct en haut ?
C'est con, mais sur un netbook naviguer sur le forum est super pénible, ou alors j'ai pas trouvé la roulette, ou alors j'ai pas la technique...
D'avance merci  ::): 

EDIT : je me rends compte a posteriori (juste après avoir posté en fait, c'est tout moi...) qu'un clic droit sur le bitonio à droite de la fenêtre propose un haut / bas que je n'avais jamais expérimenté (trop la trouille vous comprenez), mais je laisse ma suggestion, on sait jamais, je pourrais me faire bacher par Gringo  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

> je me rends compte a posteriori (juste après avoir posté en fait, c'est tout moi...) qu'un clic droit sur le bitonio à droite de la fenêtre propose un haut / bas que je n'avais jamais expérimenté (trop la trouille vous comprenez), mais je laisse ma suggestion, on sait jamais, je pourrais me faire bacher par Gringo


Ouais ben tu l'aurais bien mérité, j'ai rien compris de ce que tu racontais et ça m'intéressait... C'est quoi le bitonio, j'ai cliqué partout et ça a rien fait ? Par contre du coup j'ai trouvé un bouton "haut de la page" en base de la page, mais pas l'inverse. Tiens sinon j'ai enfin compris d'où tu tirais ton avatar, mon salaud...

----------


## Goji

De la culotte d'un punk, t'as tout compris  ::): 
Sinon c'est tout bête (mais hier j'étais fatigué), sur l'ascenseur de page tu clic-droit pour obtenir les options haut/bas.
J'avais pas vu qu'il y a avait un bouton "haut de page", il est vraiment tout en bas, et quand on est polio du padtouch c'est pas évident. Un bouton "bas de page" en haut ce serait vraiment super !

----------


## Djal

> Tiens sinon j'ai enfin compris d'où tu tirais ton avatar, mon salaud...


Pourquoi gâcher tant de talent dans un mag' de jeux vidéo  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir été évoqué, mais pourrait-on bénéficier des raccourcis des smileys dans les messages publics de profil ?

Ca ferait trop d'image peut-être ?

----------


## diji

Petit truc enquiquinant (oui, j'ai une soixantaine d'années) le concept de mots trop courts pour effectuer une recherche sur le forum, là par exemple je viens de chercher SSD et ça ne marche point, saperlipopette  ::|: 

Je crois que l'index du forum vient d'être reconstruit (ça a d'ailleurs du consommer quelques watts) mais est-ce qu'il serait possible un jour de whitelister quelques acronymes genre SSD, AGP, PCI, UMP, etc... ?

----------


## t4nk

Le topic de référence sur les SSD est ici si tu veux.

----------


## PtitCalson

Salut,

Il n'y a que moi qui trouve qu'il y a incompatibilité entre le fond et la forme sur la page d'accueil du site, précisément dans l'encadré "Actualités"?

Les premières lignes de chaque news y sont affichées.
Le problème, c'est qu'il est (presque toujours) impossible de savoir de quoi parle la news sans la consulter dans son l'entièreté en cliquant dessus. Ni le titre des news, ni les premiers mots affichés ne permettent de se faire une quelconque idée du sujet traité.

Du temps où les news étaient (oui ça fait un bail) plus courtes (CTB proof), elles étaient affichées complètement en page d'accueil, et personnellement je préférait largement cet ancien design  :Emo: .
Il était possible de parcourir en quelques coup de molette de souris l'entièreté des actualités. La pagination se faisait même par jour, et ça c'était cool.

Bref, il est clair que le nouveau design en jette, mais je pense que ce changement précis n'a pas que des bons côtés.

Voilà c'est fini.

----------


## Igloo

Moi ce qui me "dérange" toujours, c'est le système d'affichage des images... On pourrait vraiment pas revenir à l'ancien, celui avec un pop-up interactif sous forme de mini galerie ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Les premières lignes de chaque news y sont affichées.
> Le problème, c'est qu'il est (presque toujours) impossible de savoir de quoi parle la news sans la consulter dans son l'entièreté en cliquant dessus. Ni le titre des news, ni les premiers mots affichés ne permettent de se faire une quelconque idée du sujet traité.


Est-ce que mes titres de news ne sont vraiment pas clairs? Parce qu'en les relisant, je ne vois pas où sont les imprécisions.

----------


## Septa

> Est-ce que mes titres de news ne sont vraiment pas clairs? Parce qu'en les relisant, je ne vois pas où sont les imprécisions.


Plus que le titre c'est "le résumé" qui me semble trop court pas toujours clair.

La présentation de la page d'acceuil ( et le rss  d'ailleurs) gagnerait en clareté avec un résumé un poil plus long. Ou alors si les neswers se forçait à faire une descriptions/intro avec unz longueur formatéz qui serait reprise en "soustitre" de la news.
Là ça coupe un peu n'importe où est c'est bof.

----------


## mescalin

> Un screenshot ?





> Une icône ?


Un super swf de canard ?

----------


## PtitCalson

> Est-ce que mes titres de news ne sont vraiment pas clairs? Parce qu'en les relisant, je ne vois pas où sont les imprécisions.


Effectivement en jetant un oeuil sur la page d'accueil, je ne trouve pas de tels titres. J'avoue sur le coup j'ai généralisé. C'était probablement une impression laissée par de plus anciennes news et qui m'est revenue en postant :cherchedesexcuses:

Je retire ce que j'ai dit à propos des titres!!!

----------


## ducon

Ça serait possible de justifier les messages ? C’est plus joli.  :Emo:

----------


## t4nk

Je viens de comprendre à l'instant la disparition du script "majuscule point" alors que j'avais déjà remarqué sa disparition depuis quelques posts qui piquaient les yeux, mais je n'y croyais pas. Je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire, mais merci que ce script d'assisté n'existe plus. On (les membres) va pouvoir remettre sur le droit chemins les boulets qui ne connaissent le shift que pour faire un point, et encore. Je ne suis pas Don Quichotte non plus, donc je ne ferais pas mon relou avec ça, mais j'aime trainer mes basques ici entre autre pour la qualité des posteurs. Et c'est un truc auquel je tiens, et ce que ce script avait tué.

----------


## Nono

Les camemberts de stats CPU GPU mémoires en page d'accueil sont périmés. ça ne pourrait pas reprendre les stats du mois en cours ?

En plus, dans la page dédiée aux CPUs, on voit que les mono cores reprennent le dessus sur les quad core. Qué pasa ? Des sociétés roumaines ont décidé d'utiliser CPU-Z en masse ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

En essayant de poster un message sur un profil, j'ai eu ça :



> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé
> 
>    1. La balise BB s n'est pas autorisée.


C'est possible d'activer la balise [s] ?

----------


## Grosnours

Elle est activée, non ?
Enfin je crois
J'en suis sur.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Et moi, je suis sûr du contraire :

----------


## Tien 12



----------


## Wobak

Il parlait des balises sur les profils des gens et pas dans le forum...

----------


## Tien 12

Ah, ok, je pensais pas qu'il y avait une différence.

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est la seule balise qui manque on dirait...

----------


## ducon

Et les sourilaids.

----------


## Grosnours

> Et moi, je suis sûr du contraire :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/52be4f1...72e9c4d20a.jpg


Ah oui zut, toutes mes confuses.  ::unsure::

----------


## Grogro

J'arrive...je vois Stalker d'épinglé et je trouve ça très bien.

Mais il manque le topic Priboï Story...stout!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je propose un compteur d'accord, on clique pour indiquer "+1, je suis d'accord", ou "-1, je ne le suis pas.", comme sur YouTube.
Ca limitera les contacts inutiles du forum.

----------


## ducon

Huh ? À propos de quoi ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
(connard)  ::|: 



> Huh ? À propos de quoi ?


Une remarque aussi inutile que celle-ci, sur clubic, aurait subi un point de moins de ma part, par exemple.  ::zzz:: 
(/connard)
Pas grave ! C'est en apprenant que l'on progresse !  ::P:

----------


## ducon

À propos de la présence des sourilaids dans les messages personnels ?

----------


## Arseur

Petite demande pour les aliénés en mon genre qui utilisent le skin iPhone du forum: si safari mobile supporte cette fonctionnalité, un petit bouton de retour en haut de page quand on est tout en bas serait genial pour éviter de scroller comme un fou si on veut faire sortir d'un topic et par exemple revenir au forum parent !
Siouplait  ::):

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> un petit bouton de retour en haut de page quand on est tout en bas serait genial pour éviter de scroller comme un fou si on veut faire sortir d'un topic et par exemple revenir au forum parent !
> Siouplait


Je clique-droit sur la flèche de l'ascenseur ! (Je sais, Windows ne le fait pas.  ::cry:: )

----------


## Arseur

Bawai mais va faire un clic droit sur un iPhone  :tired:

----------


## Sharp'

> Petite demande pour les aliénés en mon genre qui utilisent le skin iPhone du forum: si safari mobile supporte cette fonctionnalité, un petit bouton de retour en haut de page quand on est tout en bas serait genial pour éviter de scroller comme un fou si on veut faire sortir d'un topic et par exemple revenir au forum parent !
> Siouplait


Suffit de toucher le haut de l'écran et hop !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arseur

::mellow::  whaaa... Merci mec !

----------


## Sharp'

Tout le plaisir était pour moi  :B):

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai une suggestion.

Pour le Topic des Screenshot par exemple, les gens postent leurs screens et generalement ce dernier est suivis entre 5 et 20 commentaires (grosso-modo sur une moyenne non-calculée)

Je me demandais s'il était possible de crée une sorte de topic special qui permet, par exemple, que les membres postent un screenshot, mais qu'il y ai une option "Commentaires" pour ceux qui veulent, bah, justement, les commentés (on click sur commentaire et ça affiche, et on reclick pour caché...) Cela permet d'avoir une meilleur visibilité du topic pour les gens qui veulent juste se rincer l'oeil sans devoir se taper une page de commentaires suite à un screenshot...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tu peux aussi scroller rapidement sur les messages sans images, ça marche bien.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Sauf quand on se tape dans les une page et demi de commentaires parce que ça part en débat (heureusement vite supprimé par les modérateurs)

----------


## moimadmax

Hello,

Juste une remarque comme ca en passant. Dans la boutique, vous avez utilisé le mot "Caddie" qui est une marque déposée. Je ne travaille pas chez Caddie mais c'est pour vous éviter une mauvaise surprise. 
J'ai rien à proposer pour le remplacer mais bon, "chariot", fera l'affaire. Ou "Sac du facteur"

----------


## lokideath

Panier ça peut éventuellement le faire aussi  ::P: 
Quoique je ne doute pas de votre imagination pour trouver un truc débile en remplacement, charrette c'est pas si mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Panier ça peut éventuellement le faire aussi 
> Quoique je ne doute pas de votre imagination pour trouver un truc débile en remplacement, charrette c'est pas si mal


Ouais mais c'est une marque déposée aussi :


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tien 12

Oui, mais à la Réunion, pas en métropole.

Allez, on vote ??? Moi j'dis qu'il bluff charette.

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai pas lu les 11 pages précédentes mais pouvoir mettre en avant des topics qu'on préfère c'est possible ? un peu comme des sujets post-it mais perso.

----------


## Nilsou

Suggestion perso : Pouvoir uploader des fichiers Tga sur tof, ça éviterais de toujours devoir convertir ses screens dans la plupart des jeux-vidéo.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Y'aurait moyen d'ajouter une fonction "Se Pacser avec XXX" en plus de "Devenir un ami de XXX" ?

----------


## Angelina

::siffle:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1269

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Déjà deux demandes, deux ! Vas y half, code nous ça, tu verras, les demandes vont pleuvoir !

----------


## Angelina

Mais évidement pour ce ce soit fun, faudrait pouvoir le faire qu'avec une seule autre personne...

Enfin peut être... Jsuis pas sûr...

----------


## Graouu

C'est normal que je vois dans ma fenêtre de mozilla (tout en haut savez) "canard pc - Les forum de méchant ????"



Et d'ailleurs dans l'arbo même du forum. J'ai rater un joke ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=966

----------


## Graouu

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=966



Hannn ok. Merci. Je m'affole je m'affole.... ::|:

----------


## mescalin

C'est toujours pas au programme d'augmenter la taille de la boite à mp ? En trois ans ça commence à se tasser, même en faisant le tri.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Enlarge-your-boiteamp.com ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'aimerais bien un site qui clignote.

----------


## Silver

Je viens de faire un tour sur la Boutique et je trouve le système pour trouver les anciens numéros beaucoup moins pratique qu'avant. 

Avant on pouvait choisir de tel numéro à tel numéro (affichage par dizaines je crois), mais maintenant quand on click sur "Voir tous les canards" je trouve qu'on ne remarque pas tout de suite où on doit cliquer pour sélectionner des années, le fait que ce soit en haut, à côté d'un texte gris et en caractères de taille 8 ou 9 ça n'attire pas vraiment l'œil à mon sens. Je suggère de le placer plutôt au dessus de "Les anciens numéros de 20XX", et en taille normale.

Autrement je dirais qu'il faut corriger le "Ajouter d'autre magazine" en "Ajouter d'autre*s* magazine*s*".  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> J'aimerais bien un site qui clignote.


Voici.

Et voila.

----------


## Sharp'

::O: 
Bordel faut que tu mettes un avertissement "Pas pour les épileptiques".

----------


## Tien 12

> Voici.
> 
> Et voila.


Merci, je viens enfin de savoir ce que vit un épileptique  :<_<:

----------


## Sao

Roah l'enfoiré. :ajouterauxfavoris:

----------


## BigBoobs

http://www.misternicehands.com/

Sinon le premier est super violent COMME MEME (quand même).

----------


## Silver

Je signale une faute dans la boutique au passage, quand on veut modifier ses coordonnées on a :




> Vous avez déja une adresse avec 'Canada' comme *desciptif*


Il manque un "r" donc.  ::): 

Et si c'est possible est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir la possibilité d'éditer ses coordonnées dans la boutique ? Parce que pour le moment on ne peut que recréer une nouvelle adresse.

Edit : autre faute au passage :




> *Poid* Lettre : 300g


"Poids" à toujours un "s" à la fin.

----------


## Graouu

On a la notification par mail pour les messages, immédiat, quotidien etc...

Y a moyen de se faire pourrir 'la boite mp' avec une notification immédiate/quotidienne ou hebdo en message privé uniquement ? Suis pas toujours sur mon mail perso (boulot oblige) mais souvent sur le fofo, donc un millard de pop ups me notifiant une maj de mon sujet adoré du moment serait, comment dire, splendide ! Merci  ::):

----------


## alx

> un millard de pop ups me notifiant une maj de mon sujet adoré du moment serait, comment dire, splendide ! Merci


Si t'es déjà sur le forum, les pages "tableau de bord" et "lister les abonnements" ne suffisent pas ?

----------


## Froyok

Ben tiens, vu qu'on en parle dans une discussion pas loin. Peu de personne on vu que le bouton "suppriemr" pour son post il falalit d'abord cliquer sur "Edit".
J'ai beau êtr eun habitué de vbulletin, je découvre ce truc. Mais je ne trouve pas ça pratique, il y aurais moyen de rajouter un bouton "supprimer" à côté d'edit par exemple ? Qui aurait bien entendu la même fonction que le supprimer *après* le edit (je dis ça pour bien me faire comprendre, c'est juste histoire qu'on puise supprimer son message, pas ceux des autre, sauf si c'est boulon qui suprimme  ::ninja:: ).

Normalement ya juste à faire un zolie n'icône et de reprendre la fonction non ?

----------


## Angelina

Un truc qui serait bien, c'est de suprimer la redondance des vidéos incrustées dans les citations, comme pour les citations d'images en fait, genre voir ça c'est relou par ex:




>

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'approuve. Ca épaissit inutilement le post.

----------


## lokideath

Je désapprouve, ca permet de suivre la discussion. J'ai pas forcément envie de lire tous les posts pour comprendre.

----------


## Silver

> Je désapprouve, ca permet de suivre la discussion. J'ai pas forcément envie de lire tous les posts pour comprendre.


Je ne veux pas dénoncer, mais dans des cas comme celui-ci, oui le quote est moche (dans ce cas on parle de "quote de porc"  ::ninja:: ).

Du coup je trouve aussi qu'un lien direct vers la vidéo au lieu d'avoir l'embed 480x385 serait une bonne chose pour la lecture.

----------


## redsensei

> Je ne veux pas dénoncer, mais dans des cas comme celui-ci, oui le quote est moche (dans ce cas on parle de "quote de porc" ).
> 
> Du coup je trouve aussi qu'un lien direct vers la vidéo au lieu d'avoir l'embed 480x385 serait une bonne chose pour la lecture.


Oui mais non.  ::rolleyes:: 
Je trouve qu'il est préférable que ce soit d'office mis dans le quote et que les gens le retire a leur guise, quitte à éduquer les gueux.

C'est pénible si on veux le rajouter après.  :B):

----------


## rOut

Je suppose que comme les images, on peut transformer la vidéo en lien youtube.

----------


## lokideath

> Je ne veux pas dénoncer, mais dans des cas comme celui-ci, oui le quote est moche (dans ce cas on parle de "quote de porc" ).
> 
> Du coup je trouve aussi qu'un lien direct vers la vidéo au lieu d'avoir l'embed 480x385 serait une bonne chose pour la lecture.


Oui enfin y en a régulièrement qui font des quotes de 50 lignes sans se poser de questions, le problème il ne vient pas des vidéos.
Mais le jeu de mots est bon  ::P:

----------


## Eklis

Je penche plutôt du côté de Silver j'avoue parce que quand ya un paquet vidéos sur une page ça alourdit pas mal son chargement.  ::sad::

----------


## znokiss

Oué, je suis aussi pour.

----------


## Neithan

Si j'exprimais le fond de ma pensée je dirais que de façon générale tout ce qui est vidéo alakon, image débile, lolcat de mayrde, smiley de chie et autres prothèses pour semi illettrés ça a le double désavantage d'alourdir la page tout en appauvrissant le contenu. Un peu comme les fabricants de surgelé qui ajoutent du sel pour faire volume et masquer la vacuité du goût.

Internet en général et les forums en particulier ça a été conçu pour faire passer du texte et des pin ups en ASCII art, point barre. Tout le reste c'est du superflu  redondant et superfétatoire...

Pour le confort de lecture des vieux, la santé mentale des idiots dans mon genre et l'avenir de la planète, vive les pages où les illustrations ne sont proposées que sous forme de lien. Laissons les citoyens de la libre internautie décider en leur libre arbitre de cliquer ou non plutôt que de leur imposer cette infâme bouillie de pixel ravageant cerveaux, connexions, navigateurs et cartes graphiques !

Alors quand tout ça figure 4867 fois de suite dans une citation en boucle je dis non, la coupe est pleine, il faut arrêter avant que ça cesse sinon les bornes des limites de la frontière du bon goût seront dépassées.

De la sobriété nom de dieu !

----------


## ducon

C’est pour ça que ton message est bien long.  :tired:

----------


## punishthecat

Ça reviendrait à diviser par zéro le topic à bobo ton histoire là.

----------


## LaVaBo

Quand on clique sur le pseudo de quelqu'un, un menu apparaît.



Le dernier élément est masqué par le cadre du menu déroulant, mais on peut cliquer dessus (il s'agit d'ajouter un la personne comme contact).
J'ai dessiné le curseur pour que ça soit un poil plus clair.

[edit]ça se produit aussi avec des menus qui ont moins de lignes que sur la capture, par exemple s'ils n'ont pas l'élément "Visiter le site web".

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Alors, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de texte dans le cadre, ça doit provenir du fichier de traduction vbulletin. Je transmet l'information à la police Vbulletin qui sévit sur nos forums.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

D'ailleurs il me semblait qu'à une époque on pouvait choisir de directement mettre un utilisateur en ignore list en passant par ce menu.
C'était beaucoup plus pratique que de devoir taper le pseudo incriminé dans son tab de bord.

----------


## Eklis

Tout ça pour rajouter znokiss en ami ? Déconne pas.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Serait-il possible (je sais, je demande beaucoup) d'afficher les spoiler dans une recherche intra-topic ?
Autrement dit, que je me spoile pas comme un con GTA IV en cherchant tel problème technique (je sais, c'est ma faute ; je sais, je pourrais regarder tous les posts trouvés par la recherche individuellement, mais...s'il vous plaît ?  :Emo: ).

----------


## Marmottas

Dans la liste des membres, on peut imaginer un tri par date de naissance ?

(Juste histoire de vérifier que je fais bien partie des " vieux " !)

----------


## Neithan

Je suis plus vieux que toi et j'en fais pas un titre de gloire, non mais  :;):

----------


## redsensei

Quand je viens sur Canard PC, je vais souvent en premier sur la page des abonnements. http://forum.canardpc.com/subscription.php

Je regarde en premier les topics qui ont des nouveaux messages grâce à la petite flèche grise qui pointe vers le bas à gauche du titre.

Y aurait-il moyen de mettre une flèche magique qui ouvrirait toutes les discutions suivis avec des nouveaux messages dans des onglets séparés ?

S'il vous plait ?  ::lol::

----------


## bigoud1

Ma p'tite contribution :
Qu'après avoir répondu à un message sur un topic, que le "Citer" ne reste pas actif.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un truc qui serait sympa, c'est que quelque part par là :



un icône apparaisse lors du rafraichissement de pages, pour signaler qu'un des sujets auquel on est abonné a reçu une réponse.

----------


## Arcadia94

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, et auquel cas je m'en excuse, mais il serait pas mal aussi d'avoir un petit pop-up (ou un truc du genre) lors de l'arrivée d'un nouveau message dans notre boite perso.

Ca serait plus "visible" que l'icône dans la barre de notre compte en haut à droite non ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, et auquel cas je m'en excuse, mais il serait pas mal aussi d'avoir un petit pop-up (ou un truc du genre) lors de l'arrivée d'un nouveau message dans notre boite perso.
> 
> Ca serait plus "visible" que l'icône dans la barre de notre compte en haut à droite non ?


J'ai un pop-up sur Firefox, Chrome et Opera. T'as pas un Add-On qui les bloque ?

----------


## Arcadia94

Quel c.. j'avais désactivé les pop-up dans Chrome...

Du coup je viens de créer une exception pour www.canardpc.com

Merci Frypolar (car c'est grâce à toi que je viens de fouiller) et désolé pour mon post alors

----------


## Narm

Petite suggestion : dans la mise en forme des messages, l'on peut aligner à gauche, au centre ou à droite. Il manque la possibilité de justifier le texte ce qui rendrait les longs pavés plus agréables à lire !

----------


## TheToune

Dites !
Je viens de découvrir que la version iphone de l'interface et plutôt pratique pour naviguer depuis mon eeepc !
C'est cool mais voila, la fonction tableau de bord avec les abonnements disparaît alors qu'en se rendant dans tableau de bord depuis l'interface normale puis en activant la skin iphone on y accède très bien.
Je peut survivre en créant un raccourcis mais bon c'est un manque probablement facile a corriger non ?

(et puis si je peu faire mon gros lourd il manque aussi le bouton dernier message non lus dans ce mode ) ::siffle:: 

(et puis 100 balles et un mars merci )

----------


## Teish

Concrètement, la police rouge est bien, ce serait bête de pas la garder.

----------


## flochy

Tiens ça a été évoqué dans le topic Android, mais p'têt qu'ici ce serait bien de poster aussi : à quand la compatibilité du forum avec Tapatalk ? (enfin si c'est prévu et possible)

----------


## Wobak

A priori on partira sur une solution non payante, genre une skin mobile. On est en train d'étudier la question.

----------


## whitelao

Je voudrais bien des *goodies* pour nöwel ......

----------


## ShinSH

Moi jvoudrais le nouveau site, et surtout la nouvelle interface pour poster des news. Je viens de perdre un texte en entier parce que j'ai oublié de placer un titre pour une news...  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

Ouais enfin textarea cache est ton ami dans ce cas là...

----------


## t4nk

> Moi jvoudrais le nouveau site, et surtout la nouvelle interface pour poster des news. Je viens de perdre un texte en entier parce que j'ai oublié de placer un titre pour une news...


L'interface, je ne dirais pas non, à une seule condition, que le bleu soit toujours absent de la charte graphique.




> Ouais enfin textarea cache est ton ami dans ce cas là...


Depuis le temps que j'en entends parler, il faudrait bien que je l'essaie (pour l'adopter à priori).

----------


## ShinSH

> Ouais enfin textarea cache est ton ami dans ce cas là...


Il est installé chez moi, mais pas de là où je newse. De plus, textarea cache n'est pas très amical avec les WYSIWYG...

----------


## t4nk

Dites, il n'y aurait pas un plugin vBulletin pour locker à disons une dizaine de messages par jour quelques cibles triées sur le volet ? Humm, une seule en faite.

----------


## Saumon

Un sorte de peloton d'exécution virtuel ouais putain!!  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Akajouman

Ce n'est pas une suggestion d'amélioration, enfin je crois, mais il y a une petite faute quand on recherche "Canard PC" sur Google:



Le S à "Le Forums"... A moins que je me trompe?

----------


## Simcamb

On m'a conseillé de poster ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=50840

Grosso modo : l'idée c'est d'intégrer au site une interface où les membres pourraient indiquer leurs serveurs de jeu perso, et le site se chargerait de faire des checks cycliques sur la disponibilité des serveurs en question.

----------


## Dark Fread

Hum, je vais peut-être passer pour le chieur aigri communautariste intolérant (combo x4 critical hit  ::unsure:: ) mais... Depuis la création du sous-forum Stalker, pas mal de nouveaux sont arrivés dessus et ont une petite tendance à poster un peu au mépris de plusieurs points de la charte. 
Il serait peut-être bon d'épingler la charte dans ce sous-forum, voire de choper quelqu'un pour qu'il s'occupe de modérer un peu tout ça avec un poil plus d'autorité que les simples membres.

----------


## Wobak

N'oubliez pas que vous avez la modo-bell pour ce genre de comportement et qu'on hésitera pas à faire une descente si vous le signalez.

----------


## tarbanrael

Faire attention aux accents  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Loopkiller01

Rien de bien grave, mais je voulais savoir si c'était normal que le favicon du site (l'icône dans la barre d'adresse quoi) soit kapout depuis quelques jours ?

----------


## kilfou

Bah je l'ai moi le tilapin.  :Emo:

----------


## Loopkiller01

Ah oui tiens il est reviendu... Bon faut que j'arrête la drogue alors...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ah oui tiens il est reviendu... Bon faut que j'arrête de drogue alors...


J'ai l'impression qu'il se passe deux-trois trucs étranges ces derniers jours. Hier, quand j'allais dans mon profil, il n'y avait plus les onglets _Messages des visiteurs_, _Statistiques_, etc, toutes ces sections étaient affichées à la suite dans la page du profil  ::blink::

----------


## Baynie

salut,

je voulais juste signaler que le lien sur le site qui dirige vers les config de canard sur materiel.net est obsolète: les config indiqués sont la 4ème génération et sont donc en rupture de stock. 

C'est un peu gênant car si on fait pas gaffe on peut croire que ce sont les config actuelles qui sont en rupture de stock (c'est ce que je me suis dit pendant deux semaines), et ça oblige à repasser par la liste de produit de materiel.net pour trouver les bonnes versions.

Ce serait quand même bien d'actualiser le lien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Suggestion : tout comme à une époque "film" était remplacé systématiquement par "flim" (qu'est-ce que ça m'a fait retaper comme messages avant que je comprenne), introduire une routine qui remplace les "pute" par une insulte bien archaïque et limite infamante genre "saperlipopette" ou "parsambleu".

----------


## Froyok

Mais pourquoi ?
Pute c'est un mot de noblesse !  :Emo:  Laissez-moi ce doux mot !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quitte à utiliser un juron atténué, je propose "jarnicoton" plutôt. Autant revenir aux sources du phénomène.

----------


## CaeDron

Je pense que "roulure" est plus approprié.

----------


## Jikob

Bonjour,

Je viens de repérer une petite faute en voulant me réabonner.
Lorsque l'on veut choisir un abo directement dans la boutique mais qu'on en possède déjà un, on voit apparaitre un petit message d'avertissement.



> Vous êtes sur le point de commander un nouvel abonnement, hors vous en possédez déjà un.


Or, ce n'est pas "hors" comme hors d'œuvre qui convient mais "or" comme Mais-ou-et-donc-or-ni-car.

Voilà voilà, bonne journée !

----------


## MrBoutade

Half a encore frappé !  ::O:

----------


## SAï

Dîtes, si rien m'a échappé, j'aurais voulu savoir : y'aurait pas moyen de virer par défaut la citation automatique du post précédent quand on répond sur le forum, vu que la touche "citer" est déjà un peu là pour ça ?

Non parce-que moi ça me dérange pas de l'effacer systématiquement, mais force est de reconnaître que du parfait noob au maître floodeur, la plupart des intervenants ne le font pas, et on se retrouve souvent avec des pages où s'empilent finalement les posts en double exemplaire, et ça çay moche pour ma vue, le site, l'internet, voire même la préservation de la planète et de tous les petits animaux qui vivent dessus en harmonie  ::cry:: 

Ce serait un peu comme un cadeau de Nowel de vous à moi, et aussi de moi à toute cette communauté cacophonique de canard-perroquets, alors oui ou bien oui svp bordayl aqueux ?

----------


## DrGurdil

Faut cliquer sur le bouton répondre à gauche tout en haut ou en bas de la page qui se trouve en dehors du cadre des messages et pas celui à droit qui se trouve dans le cadre et qui fait une citation puisque tu réponds à un message précis en cliquant dessus

----------


## SAï

Parfait.

Mais je fais comment maintenant pour faire passer le message de façon efficace à tous les abrutis dans mon genre qui le savent pas, hein ?

Bon je vais tenter le topic de la RDJ avec des majuscules, des couleurs et du gras pour commencer, ça devrait plaire.

Merci  :;):

----------


## mescalin

Pfff c'est chiant faut scroller  ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

Mais non, _PageDown_ (ou bien mieux encore _End_) est ton ami !

----------


## redsensei

Pas vraiment une amélioration mais lorsqu'un fil atteint le seuil critique de nombre de post communément appelé "Ode à l'éveil du Dr Teraboule"
Pourrait-on mettre un lien vers le nouveau fil sur le message où l'on ferme l'ancien.
J'espère que je suis clair.  ::huh::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Sérieux la limitation des mots dans la recherche, trop courts, trop longs ou trop communs, c'est abusé, je sais que ça prend pas mal de ressources aux serveurs mais là, autant carrément enlever la fonction "rechercher", pour ce à quoi elle sert dans ces conditions, c'est useless ! Et après on se fait engueuler quand on crée un fil alors qu'il en existe déjà un sur le même sujet...

----------


## redsensei

> Sérieux la limitation des mots dans la recherche, trop courts, trop longs ou trop communs, c'est abusé, je sais que ça prend pas mal de ressources aux serveurs mais là, autant carrément enlever la fonction "rechercher", pour ce à quoi elle sert dans ces conditions, c'est useless ! Et après on se fait engueuler quand on crée un fil alors qu'il en existe déjà un sur le même sujet...


 ::siffle:: 

Le bon plan c'est Google en utilisant la combinaison ci dessous en plus de tes mots clés.

site:http://forum.canardpc.com

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Pas bête, moi, pour chercher le fil sur Just Cause 2 ( qui est sur steam à 6€ et quelques ) j'ai du me taper au moins dix pages vers la date de sortie du jeu, et faire un Ctrl+F avec "just" pour le trouver... d'où mon agacement.

Bon bah voilà, faites ça, le lien "recherche" doit pointer vers google avec le champ déjà rempli forum.canardpc.com et ajouter les mots que vous recherchez.

----------


## TheToune

> Sérieux la limitation des mots dans la recherche, trop courts, trop longs ou trop communs, c'est abusé, je sais que ça prend pas mal de ressources aux serveurs mais là, autant carrément enlever la fonction "rechercher", pour ce à quoi elle sert dans ces conditions, c'est useless ! Et après on se fait engueuler quand on crée un fil alors qu'il en existe déjà un sur le même sujet...


Non mais de toute façon la recherche est clairement inutilisable ... 
Des fois je tape naïvement un titre de topic et en résultat j'ai plein de topic qui n'ont rien a voir !  :tired:

----------


## Iwao

Je pensais que ça n'arrivait qu'à moi :D

----------


## cailloux

Un truc tout con et je sais même pas si c'est possible :

Sur certain site les liens youtube intégré dispose de la fonction plein écran dans le lecteur.

Et sur CPC non ? C'est ballot ça !

----------


## Anon4782

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir des textes plus aérés pour les actus?

On a des pâtés plus ou moins gros, mais toujours indigestes en ce qui concerne la forme.
Dommage pour le fond.

----------


## CaeDron

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir des textes plus aérés pour les actus?
> 
> On a des pâtés plus ou moins gros, mais toujours indigestes en ce qui concerne la forme.
> Dommage pour le fond.


Après ça dépend des écrans, sur le mien pas de prob, mais quand c'est un écran trop petit c'est vrai que ça devient pénible.

----------


## Anon4782

Peu importe la taille de l'écran.

Sauter des lignes, c'est aussi important que de mettre des majuscules ou des points à la fin des phrases.
Simple respect du lecteur.

----------


## ducon

S
a
u
f

s
i

o
n

s
a
u
t
e

d
e
s

l
i
g
n
e
s

à

c
h
a
q
u
e

c
a
r
a
c
t
è
r
e
.

 ::wacko::

----------


## Wobak

Comment t'as du te prendre la tête pour taper ça.

----------


## CaeDron

> :lolzor:


OK.

:scrolling:

EDIT : Bon, ok je vire le truc.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Les faits divers (d'hiver ?  ::huh::  ) tournent un petit peu vite. Pourquoi ne pas bloquer le défilement lorsque l'on passe le curseur au-dessus ?

----------


## yOoN

C'est ici qu'on dit que c'est super la nouvelle gueule du site ?
Bon je sais pas si c'est beau ou quoi, mais en tout cas ça change, c'est déjà ça...

----------


## Baron

Alors c'est pas une suggestion d'amélioration mais une question (mais je vais ouvrir un topic pour ça). Comment est fait le calcul des jeux joués (la stat à droite sur la page d'accueil)?

Désolé si ça a déjà été exposé par ailleurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sur la fiche d'un jeu tu peux signaler si t'es actif dessus ou pas (tout à droite), et sur les "statistiques" dont tu parles le nombres de joueurs actifs est indiqué, là on peut voir "super meat boy 20 j" donc 20 joueurs.

----------


## Eklis

Est-ce que c'est vraiment pertinent d'avoir un sous-forum en anglais sur les jeux vidéo ? Surtout au vu de l'activité qui y règne...

----------


## Baron

> Sur la fiche d'un jeu tu peux signaler si t'es actif dessus ou pas (tout à droite), et sur les "statistiques" dont tu parles le nombres de joueurs actifs est indiqué, là on peut voir "super meat boy 20 j" donc 20 joueurs.


Vu!  :;): 

Merci  :;):

----------


## Tiri

En parlant de ces jeux, se seraient bien de mettre sur les fiches de jeux les listes des personnes y jouant, comme ça on peut savoir vite fait qui y joue.
Et pour savoir, qui s'occupe de la validation des articles/modifs/news et est-ce que/à quelles conditions peut-on être apte à les valider ?

----------


## Detox

C'est possible d'ajouter la possibilité de mettre les modos en ignore-list ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est possible d'ajouter la possibilité de mettre les modos en ignore-list ?


Je vois pas trop l’intérêt je t'avouerais. :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> Je vois pas trop l’intérêt je t'avouerais.


C'est rapport à la grande conspiration. :wikileaks:

----------


## Detox

Non c'est seulement pour éviter de lire les messages d'Ezechiel.

----------


## Mantalo

Une remarque sur le nouveau site : sur la page de Fallout New Vegas, il y a un souci sur les liens du forum. Comme c'est le jeu à la mode, et que je ne doute pas que des canards courageux (ou moi ... plus tard) s'attaqueront à la fiche, il faudrait le corriger assez vite.

edit : ah oui, on voit aussi deux fois le numéro 219 apparaitre. Je sais que vos articles sur la convention ont été un succès, mais bon  ::): 

Merci en tout cas de mettre tout ça à la disposition des canards, je trouve ça courageux ! Et nouveau.

----------


## cooly08

Bon j'aime pas du tout le nouveau site. Et en matière d'ergonomie c'est raté.
Le pire, je pense, ce sont les espaces entre les rubriques, les textes, les titres... enfin tous les espacements... La police est pas très jolie non plus (et trop petite) et c'est pas agréable à lire. (rapport espacement/taille/titre/texte, peut-être travailler en em dans les css plutôt qu'en px...)
La colonne centrale est trop large à mon goût. Il faut lire trop longtemps avant de revenir à la ligne.

J'adore le header sinon ^^
Mais oui ça me fait penser à un site 1.0 alors que celui d'avant était moins graphique mais beaucoup plus lisible, moins fatiguant.

C'est mon avis et ça n'engage que moi.  ::|: 

Je salue tout de même l'effort de vouloir changer le site, hein, mais pour moi c'est une régression pour le moment. J'espère qu'il sera sujet à de "grosses" modifications de mises en page (espacement alignement), de changement de la taille de la police.

Mais je suis toujours  ::wub::  hein !

Jetez-moi vos courroux ! :Attendez-je-ferme-la-porte:

Edit : Ah et on ne peut plus inclure vos bannières dans les sites web ?
La mienne n'apparait plus sur mon blog  ::'(:

----------


## Narushima

> La colonne centrale est trop large à mon goût. Il faut lire trop longtemps avant de revenir à la ligne.


Ah ben moi je la trouve limite trop étroite. Comme y'a beaucoup de choses à afficher, si elle était plus large ça permettrait d'aérer tout en affichant plus de choses.

----------


## cooly08

> Ah ben moi je la trouve limite trop étroite. Comme y'a beaucoup de choses à afficher, si elle était plus large ça permettrait d'aérer tout en affichant plus de choses.


Oui pourquoi pas ! Mais le texte ne devrait pas être sur toute la largeur alors.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

J'aime bien la nouvelle mouture du site perso, le seul point qui m'embête, c'est que désormais on ne peut plus cliquer sur un des commentaires de news pour aller directement dessus sur le forum. J'utilisais très souvent ce système au moment ou je voulais citer ou continuer ma lecture.

----------


## Sk-flown

L'index des jeux testés par la rédac où on pouvait choisir les jeux par note croissante a disparu sur la nouvelle version du site ?

----------


## Tiri

Serait-il possible de pouvoir rajouter la configuration recommandée sur les fiches de jeux ?

EDIT: ah, et sur les fiches de jeux toujours, je pense que ce serait mieux de mettre la dernière news relative en haut de la liste, et non l'inverse comme c'est le cas maintenant.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, en passant, serait-il possible de supprimer le second point qui se colle à la fin du commentaire de chaque édition (comme ci-dessus) svp ?

----------


## Ba7oU

C'est bien triste de ne pas avoir de version mobile de CPC, pour le forum il n'y a qu'une option à cocher.

----------


## lian

Bonjour, en attendant de m'abonner à Canardpc.???, j'ai essayé de récupérer mon mot de passe de connexion. Une fois évitées les fautes d'orthographe (j'aurais dû les noter, zut), on me demande de répondre à une question "aléatoire" (qui est toujours la même): CanardPC.??? Comme un couillon, je mets "com" (CanardPC.com, ah ah). Mais visiblement ce n'est pas la réponse attendue. Heureusement que j'avais ça sous KessPass Password sinon, vous pourriez attendre longtemps mon argent d'abonnement...

----------


## TheToune

> Bonjour, en attendant de m'abonner à Canardpc.???, j'ai essayé de récupérer mon mot de passe de connexion. Une fois évitées les fautes d'orthographe (j'aurais dû les noter, zut), on me demande de répondre à une question "aléatoire" (qui est toujours la même): CanardPC.??? Comme un couillon, je mets "com" (CanardPC.com, ah ah). Mais visiblement ce n'est pas la réponse attendue. Heureusement que j'avais ça sous KessPass Password sinon, vous pourriez attendre longtemps mon argent d'abonnement...


Ta question "aléatoire" ça serait pas la question personnelle de vérification que tu as toi même remplit en t'inscrivant ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lian

Un truc aussi tordu que "Canard.???" dont je ne connaitrai pas la réponse ? J'en doute fort.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Tiens je ne sais pas si ça a été proposé : ça serait cool que le dernier message d'une page sur le forum soit automatiquement remis sur la nouvelle page intitulé "reprise du dernier message". Parfois ça évite que certains messages passent à la trappe  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

J'ai posté une Présentation pour un jeu dans le kwikwi, mais je n'ai eu aucun message qui me confirme que mon message est enregistré. Comme rien ne s'affiche, je ne sais pas si :
- le contenu est soumis à modération.
- y'a un méga bug foireux qui a zappé mon zoli texte.

----------


## flochy

> Tiens je ne sais pas si ça a été proposé : ça serait cool que le dernier message d'une page sur le forum soit automatiquement remis sur la nouvelle page intitulé "reprise du dernier message". Parfois ça évite que certains messages passent à la trappe


Tiens c'est marrant, ça m'a toujours insupporté cette fonction sur d'autres forum. Les pages sont parfois lentes (enfin tout est relatif) à charger, alors perdre du temps pour recharger le même message m'a toujours semblé con. Sans compter que parfois je relis le message avant de m'apercevoir que c'est une reprise (ce qui est encore plus con, je le con-cède).

La solution au problème de Tonton_Ben-J, c'est peut-être d'autoriser les trolls de bas de page ?

----------


## CaeDron

> J'ai posté une Présentation pour un jeu dans le kwikwi, mais je n'ai eu aucun message qui me confirme que mon message est enregistré. Comme rien ne s'affiche, je ne sais pas si :
> - le contenu est soumis à modération.
> - y'a un méga bug foireux qui a zappé mon zoli texte.


C'est normal.

EDIT : ha merde je croyais que c'était un bug report.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Tiens c'est marrant, ça m'a toujours insupporté cette fonction sur d'autres forum. Les pages sont parfois lentes (enfin tout est relatif) à charger, alors perdre du temps pour recharger le même message m'a toujours semblé con. Sans compter que parfois je relis le message avant de m'apercevoir que c'est une reprise (ce qui est encore plus con, je le con-cède).
> 
> La solution au problème de Tonton_Ben-J, c'est peut-être d'autoriser les trolls de bas de page ?


T'es encore au 56k ?  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> C'est normal.
> 
> EDIT : ha merde je croyais que c'était un bug report.


Ca n'est pas un bug, puisque mon texte est apparu.. Ma suggestion d'amélioration, c'était de nous mettre un texte comme quoi notre entrée a bien été prise en compte. Parce que rien ne l'indique.

----------


## Narushima

On peut pas rajouter des screenshots sur les fiches de jeu ?

----------


## Argelle

Si c'est faisable, un petit script (j'y connais rien) qui ferait automatiquement "ouvrir dans un nouvelle onglet" sur toutes les discussions suivies aiderait beaucoup l'ergonomie (ou alors j'ai loupé une fonction du forum).

la je viens de répéter l'opération 15 fois donc il reste plus que 1 nouveau message mais c'est pour illustrer  ::): 

Sur la page web (accueil canard PC) je cherche aussi depuis une semaine un moyen de changer la police de caractère car avec firefox le texte bave un peu en dehors des clous (en plus d'être moins lisible que dans l'ancienne version). 

Prenez pas ça pour des critiques, j'adore CP et je sens bien que derrière le site y a n max de travail ( :slurp )

----------


## Gordor

Je trouve également la nouvelle police très désagréable à lire.
En 5 min de navigation, c'est le mal de crane. Je ne suis plus tout jeune mais bon, j'ai encore une bonne vue.

Ca serait pas mal de la changer ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Si c'est faisable, un petit script (j'y connais rien) qui ferait automatiquement "ouvrir dans un nouvelle onglet" sur toutes les discussions suivies aiderait beaucoup l'ergonomie (ou alors j'ai loupé une fonction du forum).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/852e...f99d01b056.jpg
> la je viens de répéter l'opération 15 fois donc il reste plus que 1 nouveau message mais c'est pour illustrer


Je te conseille cet AddOn pour Firefox : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/6366/

Il permet d'assigner un geste, que tu fais en maintenant le clic droit enfoncé, à une commande (enregistrer sous, chercher avec X moteur, fermer l'onglet, ouvrir le lien en arrière plan, etc).

Ce qui t'intéresse surtout se trouve dans les options, tu as des actions spéciales qui s'effectuent quand tu maintiens Ctrl ou Shift pendant que tu survoles des liens avec le trait dessiné. Je l'ai configuré de manière à ce qu'en maintenant Shift chaque lien survolé par mon trait s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan. Pour les forums c'est le pied. Quand je fais la même chose en maintenant Ctrl il enregistre chaque lien survolé dans le presse papier avec un retour à la ligne entre chaque lien.

Attention on a du mal à s'en passer une fois qu'on a mis les mains dessus. Ça existe nativement sous Opera et avec un module sous Chrome mais sans gèrer les fonctions avec Ctrl/Shift + survole de lien ni une autre fonction que je trouve indispensable : clic droit + molette haut = page d'accueil (google).

----------


## t4nk

Ah, t'as fini par adopter Firegestures donc.  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah, t'as fini par adopter Firegestures donc.


Depuis trèèèès longtemps et impossible de s'en passer une fois que tu l'as testé  ::wub:: .

----------


## t4nk

Tu l'as réadopté plutôt, ou alors je me trompe de canard.

C'est royal, mais ça devient carrément horrible quand tu passes sur une machine qui n'est pas la tienne, tu fais des clics droits dans tous les sens et y'a rien qui marche.  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu l'as réadopté plutôt, ou alors je me trompe de canard.


Effectivement j'avais essayé Opera et Chrome mais c'est bien moins complet.

Oh, et avec Firegesture vous avez une commande pour incrémenter une URL, ça devrait marcher pour passer d'une page à une autre sur le forum  :;): .

----------


## Argelle

> Je te conseille cet AddOn pour Firefox : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/6366/
> 
> (...)
> Ce qui t'intéresse surtout se trouve dans les options, tu as des actions spéciales qui s'effectuent quand tu maintiens Ctrl ou Shift pendant que tu survoles des liens avec le trait dessiné. Je l'ai configuré de manière à ce qu'en maintenant Shift chaque lien survolé par mon trait s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan. (...)


Pas mal du tout... (ça me rappelle Arx fatalis !)
Merci Frypolar  :;): 
C'est quoi ton "trait dessiné" qui marcherait bien pour l'exemple que je donnais, par curiosité ?
Un trait vertical qui passe par tout les triangles "dernier message non lu" ?
Oh péripatéticienne non effleurée par le stupre, c'est géant, l'ergonomimétrie de mon surf vient de dépasser les 152 %

----------


## Narushima

Opera fait ça de base et est plus puissant.

----------


## Frypolar

> Opera fait ça de base et est plus puissant.


Il ne gère pas la copie/enregistrement/ouverture de liens multiples qu'on survole ou le clic droit + molette haut pour la page d'accueil. Je sais que c'est un des deux, ou les deux, puisque j'ai laché Opera pour cette raison. Sauf si tu me trouves comment faire mais c'est quand même moins simple, je trouve.

----------


## Narushima

> Il ne gère pas la copie/enregistrement/ouverture de liens multiples qu'on survole ou le clic droit + molette haut pour la page d'accueil. Je sais que c'est un des deux, ou les deux, puisque j'ai laché Opera pour cette raison. Sauf si tu me trouves comment faire mais c'est quand même moins simple, je trouve.


J'utilise clic droit+micro mouvement vers le bas pour ouvrir speed dial.
Par contre qu'est-ce que t'entends par l'ouverture etc. de liens en les survolant ?

----------


## reveur81

> Je trouve également la nouvelle police très désagréable à lire.
> En 5 min de navigation, c'est le mal de crane. Je ne suis plus tout jeune mais bon, j'ai encore une bonne vue.
> 
> Ca serait pas mal de la changer ?


Même chose. Font 10pt, c'est épuisant surtout avec cette police.

----------


## t4nk

> Par contre qu'est-ce que t'entends par l'ouverture etc. de liens en les survolant ?


Je réponds à sa place, je ne pense pas qu'il n'en veuille.

Clic droit + Ctrl + survolage de tous les liens que tu veux ouvrir dans des nouveaux onglets, puis lâchage du clic droit avant le Ctrl, et hop, c'est fait.

----------


## Wobak

Tu appuies sur Shift, et tu cliques droit sans relâcher. Ta souris crée un "fil" derrière ses mouvements, et tous les liens que tu survoles seront ouverts au relâchement du clic.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je tiens à signaler que je ne dors plus depuis que je me suis aperçu qu'en cas d'édition de massage dans le forum, il y a deux points après le message "Bidule a modifié le message à 23h17*..*"

----------


## CaeDron

> Je tiens à signaler que je ne dors plus depuis que je me suis aperçu qu'en cas d'édition de massage dans le forum, il y a deux points après le message "Bidule a modifié le message à 23h17*..*"





> je me suis aperçu qu'en cas d'édition de massage dans le forum





> massage

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'avais la tête ailleurs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tien 12

La nouvelle forme du site est bien sympa, mais la possibilité d'uploader des images directement sur la Home à disparue. De plus, le lien vers tofCPC a migré tout en bas de la page. Je trouve ça dommage.

Au prochain remaniement, il serait possible de faire revenir tout ça ?

Merci d'avance. Et aussi merci pour tout le travail fournit sur le site et le mag. Yabon !!!

----------


## Narushima

Sur les fiches de jeux, il faudrait que les noms d'éditeurs et développeurs soient cliquables et envoient sur un listing de tous les jeux publiés/développés par ce studio.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Même chose. Font 10pt, c'est épuisant surtout avec cette police.


C'est vrai, j'étais aveuglément enthousiaste au début, mais ce Times New Roman ben ça le fait pas vraiment. Sur une première impression, classe, mais à l'usage, chiotte.

----------


## t4nk

> Sur les fiches de jeux, il faudrait que les noms d'éditeurs et développeurs soient cliquables et envoient sur un listing de tous les jeux publiés/développés par ce studio.


J'aime cette idée/proposition.

----------


## Woulfo

Bon j'y vais de mes petits commentaires. 

Déjà la maquette est vraiment classe.  :;): 

Bon les points que j'aime pas :

* Dans le moteur de recherche quand on fait une recherche genre Starcraft y a plusieurs propositions qui apparaissent : Starcraft, Starcraft 2 et Starcraft II. C'est un peu le bordel vu que les jeux sont mélangés avec les tags et tout. Après quand cette liste apparaît, on peut pas sélectionner ce qu'on veut avec les flèches. C'est un peu chiant de cliquer avec la souris. 

* La police de caractère ça a déjà été dit mais franchement elle pique BEAUCOUP les yeux. 

C'est tout pour les GROS points noirs. 

Après y a des petites choses qui pourraient être améliorés je pense dont le profil (même si j'aime beaucoup les jeux de mots) : par exemple quand on a fait une critique d'un jeu, que ça apparaisse dans le profil. M'enfin si ça voit jamais le jour je m'en fous mais je pense que ça serait vraiment cool. 

Ah oui et un truc que je trouve un peu inutile c'est le p.OX avant forum.... Je trouve ça très moche. En plus y a même pas d'espaces entre la page et le mot.

----------


## olivarius

Petite idée :
*Constat :* les profils des joueurs sont peu voire pas rempli par une grande majorité des canard.
*Cause supposée :* ils ne savent pas ou ne pensent pas à le faire
*SUGGESTION :* Mettre un indicateur discret du taux de remplissage du profil et de son score en haut : à la même hauteur que le pseudo.

Pour le jeu : la publication d'une news régulière sur les score des 10 meilleurs canards rendrait le jeu encore plus stimulant  :;):

----------


## Tiri

Je pense qu'il faudrait classer les quelques articles du wiki par catégorie.

Y'en a déjà pas énormément et c'est déjà la bordel, c'est pas intuitif pour en trouver.

En plus, avec la remontée en haut à chaque modif', impossible de retrouver par ordre chronologique.

Faire au moins quelques rubriques du genre : général, hardware, jeux, etc.

----------


## Nono

Les wiki qui ont des portails sont des wikis de bourgeois.

Sinon, je trouve aussi que la police utilisée est quelque peu chelou. Y'en aurait pas une du même genre, mais avec des vrais apostrophes par exemple ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Petite idée :
> *Constat :* les profils des joueurs sont peu voire pas rempli par une grande majorité des canard.
> *Cause supposée :* ils ne savent pas ou ne pensent pas à le faire
> *SUGGESTION :* Mettre un indicateur discret du taux de remplissage du profil et de son score en haut : à la même hauteur que le pseudo.


C'est quoi cette histoire de profils de joueur ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Petite idée :
> *Constat :* les profils des joueurs sont peu voire pas rempli par une grande majorité des canard.





> C'est quoi cette histoire de profils de joueur ?


+1  ::huh:: 




> *Cause supposée :* ils ne savent pas ou ne pensent pas à le faire


Je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose  :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

À mon avis c'est tout simplement la page "mon compte", accessible depuis la page d'accueil du site.

----------


## olivarius

> C'est quoi cette histoire de profils de joueur ?


C'est dans ton compte :

tu remplis la liste des jeux auxquels tu jouestu vois ton score

----------


## Projet 154

> C'est dans ton compte :
> 
> tu remplis la liste des jeux auxquels tu jouestu vois ton score


Ma myopie doit pas aider (ou alors c'est mes lunettes qui foirent, je sais pas), mais comment on est sensée remplir ladite liste?  ::huh:: 

Sinon, pour la grande bannière de http://tof.canardpc.com/, ça sera plus logique (selon moi) qu'en cliquant dessus, ça ouvre un nouvel onglet plutôt que d'ouvrir dans l'onglet actuel.

----------


## Kot

En parlant des jeux favoris dans la partie "Mon Compte", je viens de voir qu'en cliquant sur "supprimer" sur n'importe quel jeu dans la liste, le site supprime le premier jeu de la liste et non celui que je voulais.  :;):

----------


## olivarius

> Ma myopie doit pas aider (ou alors c'est mes lunettes qui foirent, je sais pas), mais comment on est sensée remplir ladite liste? 
> 
> Sinon, pour la grande bannière de http://tof.canardpc.com/, ça sera plus logique (selon moi) qu'en cliquant dessus, ça ouvre un nouvel onglet plutôt que d'ouvrir dans l'onglet actuel.


En fait la technique est un peu compliquée.
Il faut chercher le jeu via le nouveau moteur de recherche. Et une fois sur la fiche du jeu tu peux indiquer si tu y joues. Il s'affichera alors sur ton profil et sera comptabilisé (cf. score sur la page de d'accueil du site cpc).

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En fait la technique est un peu compliquée.
> Il faut chercher le jeu via le nouveau moteur de recherche. Et une fois sur la fiche du jeu tu peux indiquer si tu y joues. Il s'affichera alors sur ton profil et sera comptabilisé (cf. score sur la page de d'accueil du site cpc).


Ok, c'est donc la merde que j'avais bien entrevue.
Donc je ne pense pas perdre mon temps à remplir cette liste.
Un système d'ajout direct à partir du compte serait plus facile.

----------


## Narushima

Y'aurait moyen d'effacer une adresse postale dans son compte ? J'ai créé deux fois la même par erreur.

----------


## Phenixy

Ça a déjà du être posté, mais quid des boutons pour passer à l'article précédent/suivant à la fin d'une news, présent sur l'ancien site?

Maintenant, quand on a plusieurs articles à lire, il faut revenir à la home à chaque fois pour rouvrir le suivant. C'était mieux avant! :drapeaubreton:

----------


## Narushima

En 2011 vous devriez savoir utiliser des onglets, non ?

----------


## half

Vraiment de bonnes remarques sur ce topic. Le site est toujours en beta et certaine des vos remarques seront implémanté soon.

----------


## Narushima

> [..]certaine des vos remarques seront implémanté soon.


Je peux en faire une autre ?

----------


## Woulfo

Autre chose qui serait bien je pense c'est de pouvoir recorriger nos erreurs lorsqu'on réalise une critique d'un jeu.

----------


## Phenixy

> En 2011 vous devriez savoir utiliser des onglets, non ?


Non, par nostalgie je suis toujours sous IE5.

----------


## ShinSH

> Autre chose qui serait bien je pense c'est de pouvoir recorriger nos erreurs lorsqu'on réalise une critique d'un jeu.


Ou de pouvoir quitter sa news et la reprendre sans avoir à sauver l'URL.

Avoir une liste de news réalisées par soi-même, comme sur l'ancienne interface, serait salutaire.

----------


## lemaire

> En 2011 vous devriez savoir utiliser des onglets, non ?


En 2011, un concepteur d'interface graphique devrait maîtriser le concept "c'est un site de NEWS donc je mets un bouton pour parcourir les NEWS, comme dans tous les autres sites de NEWS et comme dans la précédente version de mon propre site de NEWS, parce que le mec avant moi avait compris que l'important c'est les NEWS." 

Ahem.

----------


## Narushima

Oui mais l'important, c'est la rose, aussi, et y'en a pas sur le site.
C'est d'ailleurs un scandale.

----------


## ShinSH

Oui mais là Narushima, ça serait bien que tu t'abstiennes de lancer une réponse sarcastique uniquement pour dénigrer une demande légitime de lemaire.

L'option de navigation était là sur l'ancienne version, elle a disparue sur la nouvelle alors qu'elle était utilisée, c'est donc un problème.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu utilises le site d'une certaine façon que les autres sont obligés de faire comme toi. Et les utilisateurs d'IPhone seraient vachement emmerdés avec tes recommandations, avec leur limitations à 8 onglets.

----------


## Narushima

Mais je dénigre rien du tout. C'est juste qu'en lisant son post j'ai eu Gilbert Bécaud dans la tête (littéralement, oui), et donc paf, post idiot.

Tu m'aurais dit "tu peux t'abstenir de poster des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet" j'aurais été d'accord, mais là tu as compris quelque chose que je n'avais pas voulu exprimer.

----------


## lemaire

Sardines à l'huile +12

----------


## CaeDron

Bon, j'ai une idée idiote.

Pourquoi ne pas faire des balises "Flood" et une fonction qui permet de marquer son message comme étant un flood ?
Comme ça, les visiteurs qui veulent pas se taper des messages de merdes activent un filtre anti-flood qui supprime les "mauvaises parties" des messages ou les cachent carrément en entier.

Ou a défaut, faire fonctionner une balise flood comme une balise "réduire".

----------


## znokiss

Mauvaise idée à mon avis : je vois d'ici les débats de 4 pages genre : 
- Han, mais ton post de merde, c'était du flood, fallait le baliser comme tel. 
- Mais taggle, je floode pas, moi...
etc etc...

----------


## Narushima

Le mieux reste encore de s'installer une de ces puces anti-flood. Elles se placent directement dans la zone de Broca et vous empêche d'arriver à vous exprimer lorsque vous voulez flooder.
Je vous fais ça à un prix d'ami, seulement 14 000 €, montage compris (j'ai une perceuse que je désinfecte).

----------


## Tetsuro999

En revanche une balise pour faire un menu déroulant, avec texte qui ne s'affiche qu'en cliquant dessus ne serait pas de refus, certaines pages du topic de l'écriture, et probablement d'autres où certains posts sont trèèèès longs sont affreusement lourdes à charger et nécessitent parfois de recharger la page X fois pour la voir entièrement.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bonsoir,

Il n'était pas question aussi de changer la police horrible du site ? Franchement c'est une galère pour les yeux, elle est trop petite et elle est moche tout simplement. De plus les espaces entre les lettres et l'apostrophe sont pratiquement inexistants ce qui est plutôt galère pour lire. Bref je demande une révision de l'utilisation de cette police.

Cordialement.

Version pour Half : Wesh ma kouille, tavu la police ou bien, bah elle è tro vilène j'trouve. M'enfin, lol, tu vois sa cerai tro bien s'tu pouvet faire qqchauze. Bon bah je te lèsse y'a mon Incursus garer en double file devant un bar de jita, lol.

----------


## Stenkulator

Hello les canards!

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà fait cette suggestion, désolé pour la répétition si c'est le cas.
J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle version du site, l'esthétique, l'orientation communautaire et bien d'autres raisons. Je me permet cependant de faire remarquer une difficulté qui n'était pas présente dans l'ancienne version, celle de pouvoir consulter les notes des jeux. Alors j'ai peut être du mal hein j'avoue, mais je trouve que l'ancienne version permettait d'accéder plus rapidement aux notes, ce qui est fort intéressant lorsqu'on a une grosse pile de canard non classée et qu'on souhaite avoir un avis rapide de nos testeurs préférés lors d'achats compulsifs! Merci d'avance!

----------


## Narushima

La partie "jeux" devraient arriver dans peu de temps. Sinon tu fais une recherche sur la page d'accueil pour trouver la fiche du jeu.

----------


## Shapa

Est ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir les articles de M. Kalash sur le site? Un peu comme ceux d'Ivan. Voir d’intégrer les jeux dont elle parle dans la base avec par exemple un tag : Casual pour pouvoir les filtrer. 

Elle parle souvent de trucs qui ont l'air super cool, je me dis que je les testerai plus tard pis j'oublie, et la flemme de ressortir les vieux numéro. Si ça vous gêne pourquoi pas juste les jeux dans la base.

Merci!

----------


## Frypolar

Serait-il possible d'avoir un type de balise qui permette d'enrouler ou de dérouler un texte à la manière des balises spoiler de certains sites ou de ce qu'on peut trouver sur wikipedia comme à la fin de cet article ? Ce serait utile pour les topics uniques et éventuellement pour les spoilers dans la version mobile du forum.

----------


## flextabeu

C'est moi ou le topic sur la modération ouvert hier a giclé ? Il y avait pourtant des interventions intéressantes de Velgos et mescalin...

----------


## Anonyme871

Y'a un truc ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=54669

----------


## flextabeu

> Y'a un truc ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=54669


Oui j'ai vu, mais ça ne m'explique pas où sont passés les messages postés hier...
Messages qui pointaient les grands coups de balai opérés parfois par la modération sur certains topics. Ironiquement, il semblerait qu'ils en aient été victimes.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui j'ai vu, mais ça ne m'explique pas où sont passés les messages postés hier...


Dans la partie réservée aux modérateurs.

----------


## flextabeu

> Dans la partie réservée aux modérateurs.


C'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir ouvert un thread pour parler de la modération et de l'avoir déplacé là-bas ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir ouvert un thread pour parler de la modération et de l'avoir déplacé là-bas ?


Le but était de laisser les forumeurs donner leur avis sur la modération pas de permettre aux modérateurs/ex-modérateurs/administrateurs de s'étriper pour un putain de forum sur internet. Le but n'a pas été atteint donc une autre approche est prévue.

L'avantage de Mumble est qu'on est confronté à une voie, pas à un pseudo insignifiant. Le problème est que ça risque d'être le bordel en se transformant en cours de récré de primaire avec la bande X qui veut défoncer la bande Y parce que Kevin a perdu toutes ses billes en jouant contre Pierre-François. On verra bien.

Edit : pourquoi on est sur ce topic ?  :tired:

----------


## flextabeu

> Le but était de laisser les forumeurs donner leur avis sur la modération pas de permettre aux modérateurs/ex-modérateurs/administrateurs de s'étriper pour un putain de forum sur internet. Le but n'a pas été atteint donc une autre approche est prévue.


Et donc on efface/déplace tout sans plus d'explications ?




> L'avantage de Mumble est qu'on est confronté à une voie, pas à un pseudo insignifiant. Le problème est que ça risque d'être le bordel en se transformant en cours de récré de primaire avec la bande X qui veut défoncer la bande Y parce que Kevin a perdu toutes ses billes en jouant contre Pierre-François. On verra bien.


Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est Mumble. Mais la meilleure façon de causer du forum, c'est sur le forum, non ? 

Edit : je viens de regarder, c'est un truc de chat vocal. Ok, ça va pas être vite le bordel, c'est ça qui est bien, notamment pour synthétiser ce qui va être dit. Et j'ai pas de micro, je ne pourrai pas participer  :Emo:  C'est quoi ce débat réservé aux bourgeois ?  :Emo:  Et puis bon, c'est quand même plus simple de causer par clavier que de gueuler dans son micro-casque.




> Edit : pourquoi on est sur ce topic ?


Parce que j'ai pas trouvé le topic en me connectant ce matin, et je ne savais pas où avoir des explications.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Edit : je viens de regarder, c'est un truc de chat vocal. Ok, ça va pas être vite le bordel, c'est ça qui est bien, notamment pour synthétiser ce qui va être dit. Et j'ai pas de micro, je ne pourrai pas participer  C'est quoi ce débat réservé aux bourgeois ?  Et puis bon, c'est quand même plus simple de causer par clavier que de gueuler dans son micro-casque.


Oui, j'ai vu ça et j'ai demandé qu'on fasse ça sur le forum.
Parce que moi non plus j'ai pas de micro.

----------


## Anonyme871

Mouai ou alors c'est parce que ton avatar en impose plus que ta voix.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et donc on efface/déplace tout sans plus d'explications ?


Si tu laisses le topic visible, même locké, tu prends le risque de voir le forum se transformer en champ de bataille.

En cachant le topic, ça part moins en cacahuètes en apparence mais ça grogne quand même et surtout chaque partie va probablement s'auto persuader d'avoir raison.

En gros, t'es baisé quoique tu fasses.




> Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est Mumble. Mais la meilleure façon de causer du forum, c'est sur le forum, non ?


Pas pour ce genre de choses. C'est trop facile de pourrir quelqu'un en s'abritant derrière un pseudo. Quand tu entends la voie de ton interlocuteur c'est déjà plus difficile. Le rythme n'est pas le même non plus. Par contre ça risque d'être plus confus. Il faudrait un Voodoo pour arbitrer  ::P: .




> C'est quoi ce débat réservé aux bourgeois ?


Certes. Mais il y a un chat écrit sur Mumble  ::ninja:: . Tu peux toujours envoyer un mail à l'adresse indiquée par DocTB.

----------


## flextabeu

> Certes. Mais il y a un chat écrit sur Mumble . Tu peux toujours envoyer un mail à l'adresse indiquée par DocTB.


Il n'y a aucune réponse, ça n'a pas d'intérêt.
Et pour le chat écrit sur Mumble, j'irai faire un tour alors le jour du débat. Mais je n'aurai pas de micro et je ne pourrai sans doute pas activer le son (j'utilise un portable dans mon salon et ma copine n'apprécie pas vraiment que je la dérange pendant qu'elle mate la télé, surtout par des hurlements de geeks)

----------


## Frypolar

> Il n'y a aucune réponse, ça n'a pas d'intérêt.
> Et pour le chat écrit sur Mumble, j'irai faire un tour alors le jour du débat.


Je déconnais pour le chat, peu de personnes te liraient. Ça conduirait à un débat entre personnes du chat écrit et à un autre débat sur le vocal.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Si tu laisses le topic visible, même locké, tu prends le risque de voir le forum se transformer en champ de bataille.
> 
> En cachant le topic, ça part moins en cacahuètes en apparence mais ça grogne quand même et surtout chaque partie va probablement s'auto persuader d'avoir raison.
> 
> En gros, t'es baisé quoique tu fasses.


Mouais, moi je pense quand même que c'est pas en mettant la poussière sous le tapis que ça va changer quelque chose.
Comme je l'ai dit dans le topic hier, ça avait au moins un avantage : il y avait enfin un endroit ou les gens pouvaient se dire les choses clairement. Après ça a peut être tourné au règlement de compte, mais la faute est celle des intervenants, pas du débat en lui même qui est a mon sens indispensable.
Moi j'aurais aimé que le topic reste ouvert et que les gens aient l'honnêteté d'exposer leurs griefs franchement, au lieu que ça aille ricaner et commenter sur 3 topics et 7 profil en même temps.

----------


## flextabeu

> Je déconnais pour le chat, peu de personnes te liraient. Ça conduirait à un débat entre personnes du chat écrit et à un autre débat sur le vocal.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait ...




> Mouais, moi je pense quand même que c'est pas en mettant la poussière sous le tapis que ça va changer quelque chose.
> Comme je l'ai dit dans le topic hier, ça avait au moins un avantage : il y avait enfin un endroit ou les gens pouvaient se dire les choses clairement. Après ça a peut être tourné au règlement de compte, mais la faute est celle des intervenants, pas du débat en lui même qui est a mon sens indispensable.
> Moi j'aurais aimé que le topic reste ouvert et que les gens aient l'honnêteté d'exposer leurs griefs franchement, au lieu que ça aille ricaner et commenter sur 3 topics et 7 profil en même temps.


Exactement

----------


## O.Boulon

On a discuté avec les modos, normalement, le débat devrait se faire sur le forum.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h03 ----------




> Mouai ou alors c'est parce que ton avatar en impose plus que ta voix.


Ca dépend si j'essaye d'avoir l'air posé et intelligent ou si je suis juste moi.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mouais, moi je pense quand même que c'est pas en mettant la poussière sous le tapis que ça va changer quelque chose.
> Comme je l'ai dit dans le topic hier, ça avait au moins un avantage : il y avait enfin un endroit ou les gens pouvaient se dire les choses clairement. Après ça a peut être tourné au règlement de compte, mais la faute est celle des intervenants, pas du débat en lui même qui est a mon sens indispensable.
> Moi j'aurais aimé que le topic reste ouvert et que les gens aient l'honnêteté d'exposer leurs griefs franchement, au lieu que ça aille ricaner et commenter sur 3 topics et 7 profil en même temps.


Ah mais je suis du même avis, je disais juste qu'il y avait des inconvénients avec les deux solutions.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> On a discuté avec les modos, normalement, le débat devrait se faire sur le forum.


Moi je propose IRC
Si on fais juste un topic, on va pas avoir le dynamisme d'une conversation vocale.
Et l'aventage  d'IRC, c'est qu'on aura le dynamisme même de la part de ceux qui n'ont pas de micro  ::):

----------


## b0b0

Le dynamisme des mots sur le forum c'est tout aussi bien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi je propose IRC
> Si on fais juste un topic, on va pas avoir le dynamisme d'une conversation vocale.
> Et l'aventage  d'IRC, c'est qu'on aura le dynamisme même de la part de ceux qui n'ont pas de micro


Avec le nombre de messages ce sera difficilement lisible à mon avis. Autant le faire sur le forum. Tout le monde a déjà un compte, sait comment ça marche, c'est plus simple.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Et en attendant, sur ce qui faisait consensus, c'est a dire avoir la liste de qui était banni de quoi et pour combien de temps ?

Je conçois que certains aient pris gout a se faire astiquer pour les réhabilitations, mais bon je me sens salis un peu a chaque fois.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et en attendant, sur ce qui faisait consensus, c'est a dire avoir la liste de qui était banni de quoi et pour combien de temps ?
> 
> Je conçois que certains aient pris gout a se faire astiquer pour les réhabilitations, mais bon je me sens salis un peu a chaque fois.


T'adore ça. 

Et pour les ban de topics, il faudra en passer par un modérateur de toute façon, même si la liste est diffusée.

----------


## t4nk

> Mouais, moi je pense quand même que c'est pas en mettant la poussière sous le tapis que ça va changer quelque chose.
> Comme je l'ai dit dans le topic hier, ça avait au moins un avantage : il y avait enfin un endroit ou les gens pouvaient se dire les choses clairement. Après ça a peut être tourné au règlement de compte, mais la faute est celle des intervenants, pas du débat en lui même qui est a mon sens indispensable.
> Moi j'aurais aimé que le topic reste ouvert et que les gens aient l'honnêteté d'exposer leurs griefs franchement, au lieu que ça aille ricaner et commenter sur 3 topics et 7 profil en même temps.


Je suis totalement de ton avis, crever l'abcès publiquement est assurément la meilleur solution. Tenir un tel topic sera difficile, mais avec mumble ce sera bien pire encore. De plus, on n'aura aucune trace des sujets abordés et des solutions proposées. Bref, pas de log quoi.  ::|: 

Et puis, passer par Mumble va interdire à beaucoup de canards de pouvoir intervenir pour deux raisons, l'une déjà citée à savoir l'impossibilité matériel et/ou parce qu'il y a du monde à la maison, mais l'autre raison est encore plus gênante. On ne pourra intervenir que dans une fenêtre temporelle bien trop étriquée alors que le débat devrait rester ouvert une semaine H24 pour que TOUS puissent y participer à l'envie. En fait, ce n'est même pas gênant, c'est grave.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> On a discuté avec les modos, normalement, le débat devrait se faire sur le forum.


Y'a pas débat, y'a consensus : 

"Reviens, Bouboulon reviens !
- Mais pourquoi ? Mais pourquoi ?
- Le forum a besoin de toi !"

(et ce n'est pas en sortant ce genre de références que je vais rajeunir  :Emo: )

----------


## flextabeu

> Y'a pas débat, y'a consensus : 
> 
> "Reviens, Bouboulon reviens !
> - Mais pourquoi ? Mais pourquoi ?
> - Le forum a besoin de toi !"
> 
> (et ce n'est pas en sortant ce genre de références que je vais rajeunir )


J'ai compris ta référence  :Emo:

----------


## CaeDron

::cry::

----------


## Scorbut

> Je suis totalement de ton avis, crever l'abcès publiquement est assurément la meilleur solution. Tenir un tel topic sera difficile, mais avec mumble ce sera bien pire encore. De plus, on n'aura aucune trace des sujets abordés et des solutions proposées. Bref, pas de log quoi. 
> 
> Et puis, passer par Mumble va interdire à beaucoup de canards de pouvoir intervenir pour deux raisons, l'une déjà citée à savoir l'impossibilité matériel et/ou parce qu'il y a du monde à la maison, mais l'autre raison est encore plus gênante. On ne pourra intervenir que dans une fenêtre temporelle bien trop étriquée alors que le débat devrait rester ouvert une semaine H24 pour que TOUS puissent y participer à l'envie. En fait, ce n'est même pas gênant, c'est grave.



À condition qu'il n'y ait pas de bans du topic en question.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Y'a pas débat, y'a consensus : 
> 
> "Reviens, Bouboulon reviens !
> - Mais pourquoi ? Mais pourquoi ?
> - Le forum a besoin de toi !"
> 
> (et ce n'est pas en sortant ce genre de références que je vais rajeunir )



Ca risque pas.
Depuis que j'ai abandonné la modération, j'ai le temps de faire plein de trucs cools, je suis vachement moins véner et l'ambiance à la rédaction est nettement plus relax.

----------


## CaeDron

> À condition qu'il n'y ait pas de bans du topic en question.




Comment dire ? Ce genre de topic est pour le moi le meilleur endroit pour les trolls.
 Je le fais pas malgré tout, mais je comprend que si on ban direct du topic pour ne pas perdre du temps, ce n'est pas par pure malveillance.
Je pense que l'ouverture d'un tel topic mérite une charte spéciale parce que c'est pile le genre d'endroit amené à dégenerer pour peu que l'on sache troller.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h19 ----------




> Ca risque pas.
> Depuis que j'ai abandonné la modération, j'ai le temps de faire plein de trucs cools, je suis vachement *moi véner* et l'ambiance à la rédaction est nettement plus relax.


Mouais.

----------


## t4nk

Une méthode de sanction simple pour ce topic. Avertissement public et nominatif (sur le topic) de toute entrave aux régles spécifiques (bonne idée ça). Troisième avertissement c'est ban temporaire (et deux bans = permaban parce que faut pas pousser non plus).

Comme je disais, ça va être dur à modérer, mais ça restera plus simple que modérer sur mumble.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Et pour les ban de topics, il faudra en passer par un modérateur de toute façon, même si la liste est diffusée.


Bah écoute, je passerai bien par les modérateurs, mais on a vu "où ça a mené le forum". ( je cite de mémoire, désolé)

----------


## Abfab126

Je viens de lire ça dans la nouvelle charte :

 L'émulation sur PC, lorsqu'elle concerne des jeux console, est assimilée et sanctionnée comme du piratage. 

Même si on posséde la console et les jeux que l'on émule ?

Et , pourquoi ?

Merci ,

Abfab126

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors, c'est simple.
GMB, notre avocat a fait un long dossier dessus dans le magazine.

Même si tu possèdes tout, l'émulation n'est pas autorisée.
Au mieux, c'est un vide juridique.

Donc, on tolère le rétrogaming et la rétroémulation, mais pas tout ce qui concerne les nouvelles générations... Surtout quand le gars qui poste des images de Donkey Kong Country returns se vante partout de ne pas avoir de Wii.

----------


## Abfab126

Effectivement , c'est des débiles !

Par contre pour ceux qui ont un cerveau , tu fais quoi ?

Tu parles de tolérance / pas authorisé / vide juridique ! Tu prends pas beaucoup de risques là ^^

----------


## Roland Flure

Les lignes 3 et 4 répondent déjà à ta question il me semble.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu parles de tolérance / pas authorisé / vide juridique ! Tu prends pas beaucoup de risques là ^^


Bah oui, c'est le but, ne pas prendre beaucoup de risque.
On veut pas que Nintendo nous prenne la tête.
Donc, pas d'émulation moderne sur le forum.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et honnêtement, comment on fait du cas par cas ? On demande des preuves d'achats pour les jeux ? Des photos de vos trombines avec la boite ? C'est pas gérable...

----------


## Voldain

Surtout quand tu vois les horreurs dans le topic du Trombi.

----------


## Abfab126

Je pensais que le fait d'évoquer les performances de tel ou tel émulateur avec tel ou tel jeu ne génaient en rien , je vois pas trop ce en quoi cela est illégal!

On ne demande pas à chacun de montrer son code steam pour chaque jeu dont il discute , ni la boite si il a acheté le jeu en magasin ?

On demande pas non plus si on a acheté son windows , ni la boite ou le sticker ! Et Microsoft ne doit pas trop vous embêter , ou si, peut être ?

Aprés je comprends que vous vouliez pas trop vous mouiller , mais ne pas pouvoir discuter d'un truc légal ou du moins ou il y a un vide juridique et complétement opensource (par exemple ,puis qu'on evoque nintendo et la wii donc dolphin ) ... ca me semble presque normal en cette époque et dans notre beau pays!

----------


## Scorbut

Si on va par là, il faudrait interdire de parler des épisodes qui viennent de sortir aux états-unis dans le topic des séries.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Donc, on tolère le rétrogaming et la rétroémulation, mais pas tout ce qui concerne les nouvelles générations... Surtout quand le gars qui poste des images de Donkey Kong Country returns se vante partout de ne pas avoir de Wii.


Ouais mais "les nouvelles générations" c'est aussi super arbitraire. La PS1 c'est ancien ou nouvelle génération ? Et la PS2 ? Et comment on fait pour les oldies qui ont été réédités récemment comme par exemple un FF Tactics sur PSP ? Et les jeux d'arcade (MAME) on les considère comment ?

Faudrait être plus clair sur les sujets interdits je pense parceque là c'est vachement vague et ça ouvre à toutes les interprétations, et franchement je trouve ca dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en parler de manière générale.

----------


## Abfab126

Oui et les jeux sur la console virtuelle de la wii émulés sur PC ^^ ? on en fait quoi ?

Non , mais blague à part , c'est effectivement votre propre décision et je comprends tout à fait , et je vous taquine !

Il existe des forums dédiés à l'émulation spécifique à chaque console ,chacun son truc , je comprends aussi

----------


## Narushima

Parce que c'est Open Source c'est légal ? Tu devrais prendre des cours de droit toi.

Sinon la PS1 je sais pas, mais en tous cas la Wii, faut pas déconner quoi.

la règle devrait être "s'il y a toujours de nouvelles sorties pour une console, elle n'est pas assez vieille pour être émulée". Perso je m'en tiens à ça.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Si on s'en tiens a ça l'interdiction totale vis a vis de l'émulation ne se tiens pas dans une bonne moitié des cas, pour les jeux PSX, Gamecube ou ( rarement ) PS2. Après je comprends parfaitement qu'il est parfaitement inutile de risquer des attaques ou prises de tête de la part de Nintendo ou Sony mais je suis sur qu'en encadrant le sujet de l'émulation ( Avec comme l'a dit Narushima une limitation aux consoles Old-gen, a ce moment c'est du Retro Gaming ) ça irait très bien, le topic idoine s'est déroulé sans encombres et avait une bonne ambiance, ça ne fait de mal a personne.

----------


## Abfab126

je n'ai pas cité le fait que dolphin soit opensource pour rapprocher cela à l'idée de légalité , j'ai juste afirmer l'argument! Sinon j'aurais dit , opensource "donc" légal et pas opensource "et " légal .
Merki Narushima !Echange cours de droits contre cours de "compréhension de texte" , bon ok c'est pas le même niveau mais faut bien commencer !

PS EDIT : http://www.redspotgames.com/sturmwin...tion-released/ Sortie imminente de Sturmind sur Dreamcast en 2011 !

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, c'est bon le combat d'autistes...
Pas d'émulation à partir de la génération PS1/64/Dreamcast/GBA.
Et c'est tout.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bon, c'est bon le combat d'autistes...
> Pas d'émulation à partir de la génération PS1/64/Dreamcast/GBA.
> Et c'est tout.


Oui mais inclus ou pas ?
:connard:

----------


## Sk-flown

Et parler de l'émulation (de vielles) consoles dans la section idoine ça serait pas mal aussi, si on vient dans la section PC c'est pas pour tomber sur autre chose.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Sinon ce serait bien de pas se faire taxer d'autistes quand on vient faire une suggestion... Dans un topic de suggestions.

----------


## Voldain

Autiste.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Sinon ce serait bien de pas se faire taxer d'autistes quand on vient faire une suggestion... Dans un topic de suggestions.


Reste pas là gamin, c'est dangereux.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sinon ce serait bien de pas se faire taxer d'autistes quand on vient faire une suggestion... Dans un topic de suggestions.


Excuse-moi Clear_Strelok, ma langue a fourché.
Je voulais te traiter de polio.

----------


## Ketham

C'quoi un polio ?  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est un abus de langage.
Normalement, c'est personne qui a été victime de la polyomélite, une maladie extrêmement grave qui peut altérer la moëlle épinière ou le système central.
Après, c'est une insulte qui était très utilisé quand j'étais à l'école primaire et vu que ça sonne bien, j'y ai souvent recours.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Suggestion : bannir les mongolos qui ne savent pas écrire et qui persistent même après avoir été repris par Boulon OU la modération (comprendre : qui ne font pas d'effort). Je parle principalement d'orthographe et de syntaxe : notamment de majuscules, de ponctuation et de structure (paragraphes, etc.). Sauf Nyrius parce que c'est pas un mongolo et qu'il fait des efforts. 

Nan parce que sincèrement, dans les commentaires des news ça devient carrément insupportable, et illisible qui plus est. C'est là que c'est le plus flagrant car c'est là que la majorité des analphabètes de passage postent. Il y a bien la solution du MP (que j'utilise), mais de toute façon les personnes concernées s'en battent les noix lorsqu'ils reçoivent un message leur demandant *gentiment* de faire un effort à ce sujet, vu que « t'est pa modo alor g pa d'ordre a ressevoir 2 toi, tavu » ou encore « cé bon on n'ai sur 1 foraum pa dan un dikssionère ».

Je sais qu'en postant ça je passe pour un grammar nazi, mais sérieux c'est affligeant depuis quelques temps.

----------


## Ketham

> C'est un abus de langage.
> Normalement, c'est personne qui a été victime de la polyomélite, une maladie extrêmement grave qui peut altérer la moëlle épinière ou le système central.
> Après, c'est une insulte qui était très utilisé quand j'étais à l'école primaire et vu que ça sonne bien, j'y ai souvent recours.




Spoiler Alert! 


Je savais ! C'était pour faire le keuvin  ::unsure::

----------


## CaeDron

> ...




Exemple ?

Et aussi, Mongolo est une marque déposé de Boulon©

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Si t'en vois pas, ouvre tes yeux. Et ce message s'adresse principalement à lui, oui. Donc j'ai trouvé de bon ton d'employer son langage, qui par la même occasion m'amuse énormément.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Suggestion : bannir les mongolos qui ne savent pas écrire et qui persistent même après avoir été repris par Boulon OU la modération (comprendre : qui ne font pas d'effort). Je parle principalement d'orthographe et de syntaxe : notamment de majuscules, de ponctuation et de structure (paragraphes, etc.). Sauf Nyrius parce que c'est pas un mongolo et qu'il fait des efforts. 
> 
> Nan parce que sincèrement, dans les commentaires des news ça devient carrément insupportable, et illisible qui plus est. C'est là que c'est le plus flagrant car c'est là que la majorité des analphabètes de passage postent. Il y a bien la solution du MP (que j'utilise), mais de toute façon les personnes concernées s'en battent les noix lorsqu'ils reçoivent un message leur demandant *gentiment* de faire un effort à ce sujet, vu que « t'est pa modo alor g pa d'ordre a ressevoir 2 toi, tavu » ou encore « cé bon on n'ai sur 1 foraum pa dan un dikssionère ».
> 
> Je sais qu'en postant ça je passe pour un grammar nazi, mais sérieux c'est affligeant depuis quelques temps.



C'est vrai que la hausse de popularité du site, l'ouverture des sections MOBA, Stalker et Minecraft ont attiré pas mal de kevins.
Mais très honnêtement, je trouve que dés que les gens se font rappeller à l'ordre, ils se rattrappent vite.

Ce qui m'inquiète davantage, ce sont les mecs genre Caedron qui poste des messages pour poster, généralement avec un seul mot.

----------


## CaeDron

Je dis ça parce que j'ai pas envie de parcourir les news  :tired: 


Perso de poster qu'avec un seul mot, je vois pas où est le problème, simplement je ne comprenais pas sa réaction car je regarde assez souvent les news et leurs commentaires et j'ai jamais remarqué de grosses fautes bien graiseuses.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> C'est un abus de langage.
> Normalement, c'est personne qui a été victime de la polyomélite, une maladie extrêmement grave qui peut altérer la moëlle épinière ou le système central.
> Après, c'est une insulte qui était très utilisé quand j'étais à l'école primaire et vu que ça sonne bien, j'y ai souvent recours.


T'es beau quand t'essayes d'avoir l'air posé et intelligent  ::wub::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> C'est vrai que la hausse de popularité du site, l'ouverture des sections MOBA, Stalker et Minecraft ont attiré pas mal de kevins.
> Mais très honnêtement, je trouve que dés que les gens se font rappeller à l'ordre, ils se rattrappent vite.
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète davantage, ce sont les mecs genre Caedron qui poste des messages pour poster, généralement avec un seul mot.


La plupart se rattrapent oui, tu as raison. Mais y'a quand même un sacrée recrudescence, non ? Ainsi que certains qui s'en foutent royalement. Ou alors ce n'est qu'une impression. Auquel cas ne tiens pas compte de ma remarque.





> Je dis ça parce que j'ai pas envie de parcourir les news


OK. Tu crois quand même pas que je vais faire un effort pour une feignasse ?




> Perso de poster qu'avec un seul mot, je vois pas où est le problème


Peut-être parce que lire des interventions d'un mot, qui non contentes d'être inutiles s'arrogent en plus le droit d'être des insultes au bon goût, ça saoule à force ? Enfin c'est comme ça que je comprends sa réaction.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, en clair, Caedron, va falloir que tu comprennes que tu te comportes un peu comme les gens dont on se plaint...

Sinon, ouais, je suis beau quand je fais l'intello mais ça me donne la voix aigüe.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Et donc un exemple : la page 3 du billet d'Ivan sur les consoles portables. Je vous laisse deviner quels messages.

----------


## CaeDron

Nan mais attendez : je me fais tirer dessus parce que je demande plus d'arguments, je regarde les commentaires des nouvelles, je vois rien de franchement choquant, alors je demande des messages en particuliers (la flemme de broder une grande phrase pour une idée qui prend un seul mot).

Là dessus, je vois Boulon qui pense que je flood, alors que bon, qu'est ce que je suis con de pas aller dans tous les endroits du forum pour y poster ailleurs, vu que les seuls que je regarde sont ici ou dans la section SC2 (ici pour essayer de comprendre les changements qui frappent aléatoirement le site).

Maintenant je me fais taxer de feignasse par un gars qui n'as même pas pris la peine d'argumenter plus et de broder moins (pour reprendre le niveau de l'échange).

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Nan mais t'es mignon, t'es sympa, tu m'as l'air sincère, mais c'est pas comme si c'était la première fois que tu fais ça ou même que quelqu'un te dit ça. Alors joue pas la vierge effarouchée non plus.

De plus :



> la flemme de broder une grande phrase pour une idée qui prend un seul mot





> Maintenant je me fais taxer de feignasse par un gars


CQFD.

----------


## Narushima

> Sinon, ouais, je suis beau quand je fais l'intello mais ça me donne la voix aigüe.


Je crois que Bruce Banner a le même problème.

----------


## CaeDron

> CQFD.


 ::rolleyes::  Bon, si tu commence à quoter des bouts, on va jamais y arriver, alors je ne dirai qu'une chose :




> je





> suis





> une





> feignasse

----------


## kilfou

Allez vous titiller sur vos profils, je ne vois plus le lien avec les suggestions d'améliorations depuis longtemps.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Certes, pardon. En ce qui concerne ma suggestion, je propose ma candidature pour modérer les news.  :B):

----------


## lokideath

> C'est vrai que la hausse de popularité du site, l'ouverture des sections MOBA, Stalker et Minecraft ont attiré pas mal de kevins.


Excusez moi M. Boulon mais je crois que vous avez confondu MOBA et Starcraft 2.

Sinon au départ je venais chercher le topic de Doc TB sur la modération pour choper l'adresse mail mais y a plus rien, donc bon l'amélioration ce serait d'être tenu au courant. Même si c'est pour nous dire de la boucler.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Certes, pardon. En ce qui concerne ma suggestion, je propose ma candidature pour modérer les news.


Un modo pour les news ce serait pas mal. Faut voir avec les boss si t'as le profil après... Mais sincérement, je sais pas qui chez les modos se fait le tour des commentaires des news mais je pense qu'il y a un vide de ce coté là...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Excusez moi M. Boulon mais je crois que vous avez confondu MOBA et Starcraft 2.


C'est pareil, c'est des jeux pour idiots.
Les bons stratèges jouent à Ruse.

----------


## clence

J'ai une super idée :

Chaque membre avec une certaine ancienneté et un certain nombre de posts pourrait attribuer un "-1" à n'importe quel post d'un autre membre. Le compteur de -1 serait caché pour éviter la guerre de clans, un peu comme le compteur de posts d'un membre est caché pour éviter le concours de bite.

Quand un post en question atteint disons -30, ban automatique de l'auteur sur le thread pour une durée limitée (genre 6h, le temps que le sujet de discussion change). 

Il est important que le ban se fasse sur le score d'un seul post et non sur l'ensemble des posts de l'auteur, pour éviter que les membres mal-aimés de la communauté soient bannis en permanence parce qu'un ou deux bouffons mettent -1 sur chacun des posts qu'ils croisent.

Et voilà la solution miracle pour soulager les modos et calmer Elinol et sa provoc gratuite sur le topic du coeur, Anderson et ses idées politiques bloquées en 1884 sur le thread de l'actu, et Clear_Strelok qui joue une énième fois sa vie pour la défense d'un jeu vidéo ouzbek sur le topic des screenshots.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais toutes les idées fondées sur le contrôle du forum par la "foule" me paraît mauvaise par principe.

----------


## clence

L'idée est de décharger les modos pour les cas de poliomyélite flagrants et indiscutables. Ca ne laisse pas de place à l'interprétation et au "deux poids, deux mesures" dont pourrait être victime un unique modo, car il faudrait un nombre de votes important pour être banni. Il est également difficile pour le coupable de contester la décision car il y a le poids de beaucoup de membres du forum derrière plutôt que celui d'une seule personne, et de toute façon la peine infligée est peu contraignante.

Et pour empêcher la récidive, en cas de ban à répétition d'un topic, un modo est averti et applique ou pas une sanction classique connue à l'avance (ban général ou ban du topic pour une durée plus longue).

Sinon on peut limiter le droit de noter à une liste de quelques dizaines de membres connus pour leur participation et leur bon esprit général, qui deviendraient des "mini-modos". Le problème c'est que ça crée deux catégories de membres et les tensions qui vont avec, mais on est pas obligé de montrer qui est qui.

Justice populaire  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, euh, l'idée méritait d'être exposée.
Par contre, ça crée une division un peu violente entre citoyens de première et de seconde zone.

Qui plus est, j'ai un peu peur que ça favorise un repli identitaire entre "vieux de la vieille" et surtout que ça interdise à des gens qui débutent comme des mongolos de s'épanouir sur le long terme.

Je crois que le forum existe depuis 5 ou 6 ans et pour l'avoir modéré longtemps (et mal), j'ai assisté à de véritables transformations. Ca serait dommage de s'en priver.

Mon sentiment, aujourd'hui, c'est qu'il faut qu'on panse les plaies du forum.
Qu'on réussisse à se voir comme une communauté à part entière et pas comme pleins de petits secteurs.

En créant une nouvelle caste, j'ai peur que ça crée de nouvelles tensions.
Après, tout cela n'est que mon avis et n'engage pas la rédaction.

----------


## lokideath

> Et voilà la solution miracle pour soulager les modos et calmer Elinol et sa provoc gratuite sur le topic du coeur, Anderson et ses idées politiques bloquées en 1884 sur le thread de l'actu, et Clear_Strelok qui joue une énième fois sa vie pour la défense d'un jeu vidéo ouzbek sur le topic des screenshots.


Et tu es sûr de retrouver les -1 au bon endroit ? J'ai de sérieux doutes. Il y a un peu le même système sur le forum de League of legends (sauf que c'est +1/-1); tout le monde s'en fout des règles du forum, c'est du j'aime/j'aime pas à la con au final.


Et puis le ban d'un thread c'est un peu léger, je trouve généralement la modération trop gentille. M'enfin j'ai une envie irrésistible d'agresser les membres avec un comportent de polio donc bon...




> C'est pareil, c'est des jeux pour idiots.
> Les bons stratèges jouent à Ruse.


Parce que c'est mieux les vaniteux par rapport aux kevins ?  ::o:

----------


## clence

> Et tu es sûr de retrouver les -1 au bon endroit ? J'ai de sérieux doutes. Il y a un peu le même système sur le forum de League of legends (sauf que c'est +1/-1); tout le monde s'en fout des règles du forum, c'est du j'aime/j'aime pas à la con au final.


Si c'est invisible on perd déjà l'attrait du "ah lui j'aime pas sa gueule, tiens prend-toi ton -1 dans la face". On peut aussi limiter à genre cinq -1 par jour et par membre pour éviter le vote réflexe.

C'est un système qui n'aurait pas pour but de remplacer la modération classique mais de traiter les cas des posts borderline, aggressifs ou mauvais esprit sans qu'ils soient clairement hors-charte, qui sont responsable pour une grande part de la mauvaise ambiance et ne peuvent être traités aisément et sans contestation par un modo unique (par exemple ça pourrait permettre d'éviter les remous dans le topic du coeur quand Ezechiel bannit machin mais laisse truc parce qu'il le trouve rigolu).

Enfin de toute façon par expérience c'est très difficile de faire dégager une mauvaise ambiance une fois qu'elle s'est installée sur un forum. On peut tout remettre à zéro, changer les règles et les modérateurs, on empêchera jamais deux membres qui se détestent de se provoquer à chacun de leurs posts par exemple.

----------


## Frypolar

> On empêchera jamais deux membres qui se détestent de se provoquer à chacun de leurs posts par exemple.


Ça a déjà marché au moins une fois avec deux forumeurs qui se foutaient sur la gueule régulièrement. Bon ils se parlent plus mais au moins il n'y a plus de soucis. Et puis il y a l'ignore list, il ne faut pas hésiter à s'en servir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si.
Crois-moi, on a déjà réussi.
Donc, t'es gentil, tu fais pas l'oiseau de mauvais augure parce que c'est justement ce genre de comportement là qui empêche les choses de se passer.

----------


## clence

> Ça a déjà marché au moins une fois avec deux forumeurs qui se foutaient sur la gueule régulièrement. Bon ils se parlent plus mais au moins il n'y a plus de soucis. Et puis il y a l'ignore list, il ne faut pas hésiter à s'en servir.


L'ignore list ça craint parce que perso j'aime bien être au courant des ragots et puis y'a toujours un mec qui quote le post incriminé.

EDIT : ok je vais m'abstenir de faire des suggestions sur le topic des suggestions et continuer d'être désagréable avec les gens qui ne me reviennent pas, ça marchait plutôt bien jusqu'ici.

----------


## O.Boulon

L'idée, c'est de ne pas être désagréable.
De laisser couler et tout.
En clair, faire l'inverse de ce que je fais.

----------


## pins

L'idée des -1/+1 j'avais déjà donné mon avis dans feu le topic de la jacquerie. Je pense que c'est à peu près équivalent à l'idée de vouloir se taper une pomme dans le Paradis Terrestre, de lécher le sol des écuries d'Augias pour prouver à un pote que meuh si c'est propre, ou de crier "j'ai une bombe avec moi" pour flatter une jeune fille dans un aéroport américain. Une fausse bonne idée, quoi.
Après vous faites comme vous le sentez, si c'est implémenté je m'en servirais pas et puis c'est tout. Mais à mon avis faut vraiment pas sous-estimer l'usage détourné de ce genre de fonction, sans même forcément penser à mal. Les -1 par erreur, les -1 nés de mauvaise interprétation, etc. Voilà, mes deux centimes.
Et sinon l'idée de la caste de mini-modos... Je sais pas. Faut pas oublier que donner une autorité, même une minime, ça peut transformer des gens, créer de nouvelles tensions, fragiliser la légitimité et tout et tout. Mais j'en sais rien. 'suis pas modo moi  :Cigare:

----------


## ducon

Le +1/−1 est sujet à manipulation (kikou j’invite mes potes pour semer la zizanie), ça ne me plaît pas des masses.
Ignorer un reloud me gêne aussi, parce que personne n’est reloud à 100%.
Laisser couler, bof quand ça devient du harcèlement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Généralement quand ça devient du harcèlement, c'est la modération qui tranche.

C'est pour ça qu'il ne faut pas sous-estimé la modobell.
Et faut pas la surutiliser, parce que sinon, ça tombe sur vous.

----------


## Eklis

Idem, ça me paraît vraiment très sujet à un certain effet de foule. Bon OK ce que j'appelle maladroitement effet de foule on le constate tous les jours ici - notamment quand un nouveau se fait un peu basher ou bien quand on touche à des sujets aussi folichons que les filles, à tout hasard - mais je pense pas pour autant qu'il faille aller dans ce sens.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Qu'on réussisse à se voir comme une communauté à part entière et pas comme pleins de petits secteurs.


Ça serait clairement une bonne chose étant donné que la plupart des "gros" problèmes sont venus de là.
T'as des idées pour réussir ce tour de force ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben déjà que tout le monde fasse un effort, ça serait pas mal. Tu vois trip "tous les individus de bonne volonté".
Ca fait un peu bisounours land, mais si on peut éviter de chacun se tirer la bourre dans son domaine et que les petites vannes restent des petites vannes et pas de psychodrames, ça pourrait être bien.

Parce que finalement, si on traîne tous au même endroit, c'est bien qu'on a un ou deux trucs en commun.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Tu vois trip "tous les individus de bonne volonté".


Éviter les petites piques qui peuvent fuser sur certains topics serait un bon début en ce sens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, je suis bien d'accord.
Mais faut aussi supporter les petites piques...
Genre on a le droit, au hasard de se foutre de la gueule des chapeaux de TF2, parce que c'est quand même un peu ridicule. Surtout quand on se plaint des DLC de tous les autres jeux.

D'ailleurs, je crois même Greenthumb prépare un dossier là dessus... Pourtant, on peut pas lui reprocher de haïr la communauté TF2 des serveurs.

Ca va ensemble :
Faudra être moins taquin mais aussi plus compréhensif.
Et après, une fois que tout le monde aura repris ses marques et que le sentiment de clan se sera estompé, on pourra prendre moins de pincettes.

----------


## ShinSH

> Un modo pour les news ce serait pas mal. Faut voir avec les boss si t'as le profil après... Mais sincérement, je sais pas qui chez les modos se fait le tour des commentaires des news mais je pense qu'il y a un vide de ce coté là...


Entièrement d'accord. Bon nombre de fois, quand je newsais régulièrement, les commentaires partaient en trolls. Ajoutez ceux qui n'avaient rien d'autre à foutre que d'étaler leur science de la grammaire française aux yeux de tous, et il devenait totalement impossible de repérer les commentaires pertinents.

----------


## O.Boulon

D'ailleurs, ne croyez pas que la situation actuelle soit une première sur ce forum.
Il y a bien longtemps on a eu des bastons vachement plus violentes et vachement plus longues entre le Wotw et Chopes Vides.
Ben finalement, ça s'est tassé...

----------


## Guest

> D'ailleurs, ne croyez pas que la situation actuelle soit une première sur ce forum.
> Il y a bien longtemps on a eu des bastons vachement plus violentes et vachement plus longues entre le Wotw et Chopes Vides.
> Ben finalement, ça s'est tassé...


C'est grâce à moi, je me suis fait payer des coups par tout le monde.

Je dis pas que tout le monde devrait m'offrir à boire, mais je dis pas non plus que ça marcherait pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Entièrement d'accord. Bon nombre de fois, quand je newsais régulièrement, les commentaires partaient en trolls. Ajoutez ceux qui n'avaient rien d'autre à foutre que d'étaler leur science de la grammaire française aux yeux de tous, et il devenait totalement impossible de repérer les commentaires pertinents.


Relax coco...
Faut aussi accepter ce genre de choses.

Quand tu exposes un truc que tu as fait à un public, il y aura toujours des critiques et des trolls. Et des relouds spécialistes du français.

C'est le genre de truc qu'on ne peut pas endiguer, ça fait partie du métier.
En plus, vu que le site a de plus en plus de succès, il y a plus en plus de nouveaux ou de gens de passage qui ont tendance à se lâcher d'avantage ou plus violemment.

En plus, c'est vrai que contrairement aux gens de la Rédaction, vous vous n'êtes pas protégé par le côté "CanardPC officiel".

Mais je pense que tout ça va se poser.
Maintenant que tout le monde peut écrire des news, je pense que les gens vont être moins reloud... Parce qu'ils se diront que le jour où ils écriront leur première news, ils ne veulent pas que tout le monde leur tombe dessus pour les défoncer.

----------


## ekOz

La solution ca serait pas tout simplement d'avoir plus de modos ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est compliqué.
C'est vrai que ça serait cool d'avoir un nombre de modos proportionnel au nombre d'usager d'une partie du forum, pour chaque partie du forum.

Malheureusement, trouver des modos c'est pas facile.
Et les garder une fois qu'ils ont découvert ce que c'était vraiment que le métier de modo c'est encore plus dur.

Je vous avoue que toute la rédaction réfléchit beaucoup à la question.
Est ce qu'on doit multiplier les modos ?
Est ce qu'on doit élire les modos ?
Est ce qu'on doit faire des modos qui ne resteront que quelques mois ?
Est ce qu'on doit obliger des gens à devenir modo ?
Est ce qu'on doit oublier les modos ?
Est ce qu'on doit rien changer ?

C'est pas facile.
Mais, de mon point de vue, la situation actuelle du forum ne vient pas des modos.
Elle vient d'un peu tout le monde - à commencer par moi- et la première phase pour que ça s'améliore c'est de réussir à prendre suffisamment de distance avec toute cette histoire.

On aime tous le forum.
On a tous envie d'y rester.
On a tous des reproches à faire à quelqu'un d'autre.

Mais peut être que si on y pense avec un peu de distance -en essayant d'oublier la vanne de trop ou la remarque blessante la plus récente- peut être que ça vaut pas la peine de s'en tenir rigueur.

Sans dec', j'ai vu des gars qui se donnaient rendez-vous au monoprix pour se donner des coups de couteaux (mais bon, les monoprix étaient pas dans la même ville) réussir à s'ignorer alors que la haine était montée bien bien bien bien haut...
Et maintenant, ils sont potes et ils voudraient bien se pacser.

Alors je vous avoue que j'ai pas mal d'espoir en ce qui concernen les gens qui ne sont séparés que par des vannes à la con.

----------


## ekOz

Disons qu'en général, quand ca part vraiment loin c'est qu'un modo n'est pas intervenu avant pour calmer les esprits, en tout cas en Tout ou rien.

Par exemple topic du cœur récemment, le nettoyage a été bien chiant et le modo qui s'en est occupé a su nous le faire remarquer. C'est peut-être effectivement pas une question de nombre mais plutôt de couverture du forum.

Je suis conscient que pour la plupart ils ont un taf a coté et donc ne peuvent être dispos 24/24 pour modérer, et c'est bien normal.


Identifier les zones a problèmes et pourvoir des postes de modos en conséquence pour couvrir idéalement la zone serait la solution. Ou nommer un modo parmis les "fouteurs de merde," ca les responsabilisera peut-être  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben le problème, c'est que chez les modos, y a des topics que personne n'a envie de lire.
Par exemple, moi, à l'époque, le topic du coeur, je préférais le fermer plutôt que d'avoir à m'en occuper.
C'était super égoïste, mais ça m'évitait du travail.

Après faut voir que généralement, si ce sont des gens qui appartiennent à la communauté depuis longtemps, les fouteurs de merde le sont sur certains topics et que sur d'autres threads, les même gars sont des gens productifs.

Bon y a des exceptions, un mec comme Samara ou je sais plus comment il s'appellait (l'autre pas net qui voulait être "entre couilles"), ben, eux, c'est des gros lourds qu'il faut écarter des topics.

Mais ça aussi ça soulève des questions.
Genre peut-on bannir quelqu'un définitivement ?
Et qui est un gros lourd ou pas...

Moi je le faisais régulièrement. Et l'histoire m'a appris que ça avait été souvent une erreur stupide parce qu'une fois que les autres modos me faisaient céder et qu'on débannait le gars, il se comportait super bien.

----------


## johnclaude

Affecter des modos à certaines parties du forum serait peut être utile: les mecs n'ont qu'un périmètre restreint à gérer, du coup ils sont "dégoutés" moins rapidement et peut être plus dans le truc.
OU alors y a la méthode adresse Ip + mafia yougoslave. Pas plus longue à mettre en place, mais terriblement efficace.

----------


## O.Boulon

Les deux me vont.
Sauf dans les cas des abonnés, qu'il ne faudra pas trop endommagés pour qu'ils puissent signer le chèque d'après.

----------


## ekOz

Surtout qu'a priori les modos qui postulent pour une zone sont plus investis dans la zone en question, ou alors définir qui a une personnalité et les capacités a modérer telle ou telle zone.

Par contre, et pour en avoir mangé quelques-uns, le ban de 24-48h est déjà pas mal dissuasif, ca calme. Parce que faut pas le nier, les gros trolls sont pas innocents. Alors certes un user peut avoir ouvert des topics tout a fait normaux et être infects sciemment sur d'autres: c'est justement sur ces users la que le ban est productif: il ne peuvent ni troller, ni tenir leurs topics/gérer les trucs intéressants en cours. Donc double peine très efficace.


A noter aussi qu'un modo se doit aussi de faire régner l'ordre, après il faut juste trouver le modo qui a la sanction juste avec le ton du topic (pas comme toi Boulon qui avoue être gonflé du topac et donc le fermait direct).

Le nombre de topics qui partent en sucette est pas si grand que ca finalement, il faudrait juste plus de matons. Et appliquer la règle du 1,2,ban.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Le nombre de topics qui partent en sucette est pas si grand que ca finalement[...]


Surtout qu'en règle générale c'est parce que t'as quelques gonzes qui se tournent autour en s'envoyant des fions de façon plus ou moins détournée.

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a un truc aussi qui serait bien, c'est qu'on réussisse à modifier un peu le rôle des modos.
Parce que, croyez-moi, jouer le flic ou la terreur 24/24 ça rend fou.
Dans l'idéal, faudrait qu'on organise le forum de telle manière que les modérateurs soient moins flics et plus animateurs/community managers.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Dans cette optique ce serait bien une sorte de TchatBox qui ferait office de machine a News de la modération et qui serait bien sur réservée a ces seuls membres mais serait affichée de manière publique. Ça éviterait de laisser le flou sur certaines décision de la modération qui n’engrangent que des discussions hostiles sur plusieurs topics a la fois et ça donnerait un rôle plus convivial au poste avec ,mettons, l'organisation de petits événements occasionnels sur certaines sections du forum.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Dans l'idéal, faudrait qu'on organise le forum de telle manière que les modérateurs soient moins flics et plus animateurs/community managers.


Bonne idée ça. Par contre va falloir sacrément se racler la soupière pour trouver le bon système.

----------


## ekOz

Je suis pas sur justement que les modos soient vus comme tels. Par contre, le statut de CM et de modo est plus ou moins lié.

Mais tu soulèves un truc intéressant: comme je disais, le CM est plus lié a une zone justement, a une fonction plus définie de son rôle.

Je pense donc qu'il faut remanier l'equipe de modération, en créant 2 statuts: un de modo global (redac/modos historiques) chargés de veiller a l'ordre général et de gérer les sous-modos, qui eux ne seraient affectés qu'a une (ou plusieurs) section du forum.

----------


## Eklis

Pour faire partie d'une asso où il faut sans arrêt motiver des tas de bénévoles, je peux vous dire que fournir aux gens une infrastructure de qualité ça aide beaucoup pour les inciter à proposer des animations et à s'impliquer ; ici je pense au nouveau site, avec les news de la communauté, le wiki (qui par contre manque encore d'un truc permettant de s'y retrouver facilement, du genre une page d'accueil quand on clique sur l'onglet Kwikwi plutôt qu'une liste d'articles modifiés récemment) etc. C'est déjà un début vraiment sympa.

Pour la suite à mon avis il faut savoir lancer la machine on va dire. J'ai vu qu'un gars du forum (fishinou) avait décidé d'organiser pour la communauté un tournoi League of Legends avec la bénédiction du canard, c'est vraiment chouette et j'espère que l'événement va bien se passer et attirer du monde, comme ça ça donnera envie à d'autres de proposer leurs idées.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ya ptetre moyen de retourner sur GK ?

Sinon, simplement + voir les mouilles de la redac dans les topics, ça serait pas mal et ça décanterait direct, plus trop besoin de bans, systeme a point and co.
Les forumers aiment pas trop se faire tirer dessus par un mauve parce qu'ils ont fait les relouds.

----------


## ekOz

Oai, ou tout simplement de se faire tirer dessus par quelqu'un qui participe pas a la section ans laquelle il dégomme. La majorité des users ne doivent aller que dans 3 sections a tout casser, redac incluse en fait.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, si tu prends l'exemple de la vie réelle, c'est interdit d'espionner les fréquences de la police.

Je pense qu'il y a bien une raison à ça.
D'une part, je doute que les gens modérés aient envie que tout le monde soit au courant, sans compter que certains en profiteront sans doute pour transformer le truc en tableau de highscore et en tentant de se faire citer le plus souvent.

Donc, je crois que la chatbox, on oublie tout de suite.
Faut faire la différence entre la curiosité et l'information. Je me doute bien que ça intéresse tout le monde ce qui se passe derrière les portes fermées. Mais finalement, ça aidera personne à comprendre ou à accepter davantage les différentes modifications.

La modération, dans 99,9% des cas, ça ne regarde que l'équipe de modération et la personne modérée. Donc, on ne va pas en faire un cirque publique.

Par contre, ce qu'on pourrait faire, c'est essayer de travailler ensemble sur les règles du forum.
Histoire qu'on soit bien tous d'accord sur les raisons qui peuvent motiver les décisions d'un modérateur.

Alors, il y a des trucs sur lesquels il n'y a pas à discuter, en vrac tout ce qui est répréhensible par la Loi (Pédo, Snuff, Raciste & compagnie). Plus le piratage qui constitue un autre problème.
Après, il y a aussi les choses qui ne semblent pas évidente à tout le monde.

Je prends un exemple récent : L'humour à la 4chan. Au cours des derniers jours, on a punit des gens qui avaient postés des trucs avec des grosses croix gammées, des trucs anti-noirs, des trucs super gores ou du porno.
Et ces gens-là n'ont pas toujours compris pourquoi on leur tombait dessus parce que pour eux c'est normal, ça vient de 4chan.

C'est là où il va falloir qu'on fasse de l'éducation, de la prévention plutôt que de se contenter de bannir et d'effacer.
Il faut qu'une partie des utilisateurs arrivent à comprendre que 4chan c'est une espace bien particulier et qu'il y a tout un versant de leurs blagues qui sont trop dérangeantes pour un forum de jeux vidéo ou alors, pire, carrément illégales en France.
Mais, ça, je sens qu'on va avoir à en parler très très très très longtemps.

Après, y a d'autres trucs plus secondaires, qui tiennent plus du choix de société...
Genre :
-Est ce qu'il est bon de pouvoir parler de tout en matière de politique ?
(Certains pensent que oui, moi je pense que non... Quand on voit comment le dernier Call of Duty peut opposer les gens je me dis qu'on a pas vraiment besoin de parler de l'Islam, du FN, de l'avortement ou de Noël Mamère).
-Est ce qu'on tolère les filles et les garçons à poil ?
-Est ce qu'on tolère les scans des magazines étrangers sur les topics des jeux ou est-ce qu'on continue à les interdire ?

C'est des petits trucs (parmi tant d'autres) sur lesquels on a tous nos idées...
Mais faut voir que le forum de CanardPC, c'est d'abord le forum du magazine CanardPC et par conséquent, l'idée c'est quand même d'avoir un truc qui colle à la ligne éditoriale et au style...

Enfin bon, c'est pleins de petits réglages un peu complexes, un peu casse couille...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Les forumers aiment pas trop se faire tirer dessus par un mauve parce qu'ils ont fait les relouds.


Ah ? Tu crois que ça les traumatise tant que ça que le gars sanctionnant soit mauve au lieu de d'orange ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ya ptetre moyen de retourner sur GK ?
> 
> Sinon, simplement + voir les mouilles de la redac dans les topics, ça serait pas mal et ça décanterait direct, plus trop besoin de bans, systeme a point and co.
> Les forumers aiment pas trop se faire tirer dessus par un mauve parce qu'ils ont fait les relouds.



Ben, je t'avoue que ça va pas être facile...
Le forum est devenu tellement énorme qu'on peut plus faire ce qu'on faisait avec Gringo et Threanor il y a trois ans.
Qui plus est, moi, je veux plus me pourrir la vie à cavaler aprés la majuscule qui manque, la photo de cul qui traîne ou l'insulte qui fait tâche.

On va essayer de faire un système qui impliquera la rédaction, sans pour autant nous empêcher de bosser.

Je sais pas, peut être qu'il faudrait faire un "conseil des grands sages idiots" pour demander un recours ou alors carrément rendre la modération absolument anonyme pour pas que vous sachiez si vous vous faites taper dessus par un rédacteur ou un modo tout neuf...

C'est pas un équilibre facile.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h01 ----------




> Ah ? Tu crois que ça les traumatise tant que ça que le gars sanctionnant soit mauve au lieu de d'orange ?


Ouais.
Y a des gars qui préfèrent se faire doser par un gars de la rédaction parce qu'ils se disent qu'on a finalement plus de légitimité qu'un modo normal vu que c'est notre bébé, le magazine.
Et y a des gars qui ne supportent pas ça et qui nous prennent en grippe comme des porcs.
Je connais bien la question et j'ai les identités et les adresses IP de tous les gars m'ayant insulté au cours des derniers sondages. Ne vous inquiétez pas, à chaque vacances, je vais rendre visite à trois ou quatres heureux dénonciateurs anonymes...

----------


## Voldain

Bah pour aider tu peux foutre des pouvoirs de modo à des gens de confiance sans pour leur demander de arpenter le forum.
Ça pourrait faire baisser la quantité de travail je pense.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Je parlais de voir vos mouilles pas pour une activité exclusive de modération, mais plutôt vous voir dans les topics ciné , ziques, bouquin etc... en discute normale. 
Bon nombre de débats et de tournures insultantes de phrase seraient tués dans l'oeuf, a mon avis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais si tu regardes, c'est le cas...
Kahn, Sébum et moi, on poste pas mal.

----------


## johnclaude

Un autre truc aussi qui concerne la modération: pourquoi qu'on a pas le droit de poster de pédozoophilie nazie?
La remontée d'infos dans certains topics. Exemple: quelqu'un ouvre un topic sur un jeu qui va sortir, on en parle dedans. Le jeu sort, et il y a des petites infos bien utiles, demandées régulièrement qui mériteraient d'être mises en évidence, exemple dans le premier message du topic. L'auteur n'a pas toujours que ça a faire (ou n'est pas là), si on a des petites choses comme ça à faire remonter on ne sait pas trop vers qui.
C'est pas un truc grave, mais si il y avait des gens qu'on n'hésiterait pas à "déranger" pour ça, on pourrait avoir vraiment un forum utile/organisé.
Genre rien que pour un GTA4 sur pc, il y a des tonnes de petits trucs qu'il auraient mérité d'être remontés, ça n'a pas pu être fait.

Dans la partie hardware, il y a des "topics uniques", sur pleins de choses: les boitiers, l'overclocking..., on a toujours des gens qui ouvrent un topic pour une question sur un de ces sujets: on peut demander à ce que ça soit intégré à la suite du topic unique concerné? (et si oui à qui?) C'est pas très grave mais ça aiderait bien la lisibilité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, normalement, ça a l'air d'être réglé.
TB a mis au point un système permettant de modifier le propriété du 1er post d'un topic, afin de le donner à celui qui assurera la gestion sur le long terme.
Pour ça, il suffit de nous mettre une petite modobell et quelqu'un s'en occupe rapidement.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je me propose comme modo, c'est toujours les ex-drogués ou ex-taulards qui deviennent des gros (relouds) donneurs de leçons.

Ayez confiance.

----------


## Anton

Le meilleur système de modération que je connaisse en 15 ans d'Internet et de forum est clairement, et de loin, celui de Jeux Online. Le problème est qu'il est codé entièrement à la main par son propriétaire, outil se greffant sur l'ensemble du forum vBulletin, et qu'un des effets "pervers" mais inévitable est d'avoir créé à cause de l'immensité de la communauté une forme d'administration modératrice. 

Mais c'est clairement le moyen le plus transparent tant pour la modération que l'utilisateur, le moins susceptible de générer des griefs puisqu'il y a une hiérarchie ou des recours, etc.


De toute façon, un bon modo, ça n'est vraiment pas dur au niveau prérequis : suffit de se rappeler qu'effectivement un modo n'est pas un flic, mais doit se comporter comme tel au niveau de la communauté : disponible et aimable en toutes circonstances. On évite donc généralement d'y recruter les copains, les cowboys (et Bill Gates sait s'il y en a eu ou y en a encore ici) et les absents. On évite également de modérer à grands coups de trolls et de remises en place "pour le bien de l'utilisateur" en public. 

Bref, quand on évite de provoquer les gens ou de mettre de l'huile sur le feu pour la beauté du geste (hein Boulon ?  ::P: ), y a pas d'mystère, la majorité des problèmes se résolvent et laissent place à la communication et la compréhension.

My 2 rads.





> Je me propose comme modo, c'est toujours les ex-drogués ou ex-taulards qui deviennent des gros (relouds) donneurs de leçons.


Haha, j'ai vu ça confirmé plus souvent que tu ne pourrais le croire  ::P:  On remplace quand même "donneur de leçon" par "bon modo".

----------


## O.Boulon

Genre lui, on en fait quoi ?
Edit : Non pas celui-là, l'autre, celui du dessus.

----------


## Frypolar

> celui de Jeux Online.


Je connais pas du tout. Ça se passe comment ?

----------


## Anton

> Je connais pas du tout. Ça se passe comment ?


Copie de mon mail à Doc TB :


Les principaux outils dédiés à la Modération sont un système  baptisé "ModoAide", propre à chaque utilisateur du forum, dans lequel  pendant 3 mois est consigné toute opération modératrice. C'est entre le  journal et le casier judiciaire, mais un casier judiciaire purgé tous  les 90 jours donc, qui ne peut servir contre l'utilisateur passé ce  délai. 
Les avantages d'un tel outil sont multiples : les infractions sont  parfaitement transparentes et détaillées (pour les seules yeux du  concerné et de la modération bien sûr) là où sur CPC il s'agit d'une  ligne dans le profil ; les infractions cumulées amènent à des sanctions  plus lourdes (ban temporaire pour commencer, et quand le modoaide avant 3  mois devient long comme la bite de Chuck Norris, on passe au ban def',  procédure rare quand même) ; et surtout, les messages modérables, si le  contenu est supprimé sur le sujet (remplacé par un "devenu sans objet"  ou plus) sont reportés sur le fameux modo-aide pour garder trace et  permettre à l'utilisateur de contester. 
Le ModoAide est vraiment l'architecture centrale, limite juridique ^^ de  JOL. Elle garantit une réelle transparence et une relative égalité  devant la Modération pour les cas de litiges. Car, oui, comme partout  quand les modérateurs sont recrutés parmi les utilisateurs, certains se  prennent subitement arrivés à ce poste pour des cowboys.

Il y a donc le degré supérieur, l'équivalent "conseil  constitutionnel", à savoir la Médiation. Qui étudie chaque mois les  litiges (surtout les cas de ban', sinon ça n'est pas assez important  généralement, du moment que la sanction n'est pas trèèèès lourde) et y  apporte une réponse la plus honnête possible. 



Voilà en résumé.
Mais bon c'est du boulot à coder à partir de rien, c'était essentiellement illustratif.

----------


## lokideath

> Par contre, ce qu'on pourrait faire, c'est essayer de travailler ensemble sur les règles du forum.
> Histoire qu'on soit bien tous d'accord sur les raisons qui peuvent motiver les décisions d'un modérateur.


Sûrement un point secondaire mais ce qui m'agace c'est à quel point ca peut être le bordel dans certains topics de jeux vidéo. Ca part constamment dans des débats à la con sur l'avenir du jeu PC, c'était mieux avant, c'est moi qui fait le jeu et je vais vous faire 20 pages dessus, etc. Quand on arrive comme une fleur sur le topic pour voir les dernières nouvelles, faut se taper des pages d'arguments à la con (qui au final sont alimentés par un petit groupe de personnes). Et si on a l'audace de demander qu'ils arrêtent pour se concentrer sur le jeu en lui même, on se fait envoyer chier parce que c'est pas hors charte.

Bon après peut être qu'avoir un petit résumé des infos en première page suffirait.

----------


## ducon

> Entièrement d'accord. Bon nombre de fois, quand je newsais régulièrement, les commentaires partaient en trolls. Ajoutez ceux qui n'avaient rien d'autre à foutre que d'étaler leur science de la grammaire française aux yeux de tous, et il devenait totalement impossible de repérer les commentaires pertinents.


Surtout que ça peut se faire en privé, ou de manière plus discrète, en respectant soi-même lesdites règles.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est un équilibre bien particulier à mettre en place...
Et je crois qu'on est pas prêt de le voir.
Parce que, faut être honnête, on est en majorité des vieux joueurs qui ont tous vu des choses qu'ils aimaient disparaître ou être souillés.
Alors je peux comprendre que le débat intervienne souvent.

En plus, c'est vrai que c'est aussi une problématique qui revient dans nos articles à nous.

Après, c'est vrai qu'un responsable de topic qui centralise tout en premier post, ça pourrait être cool.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je suis pas sur justement que les modos soient vus comme tels. Par contre, le statut de CM et de modo est plus ou moins lié.
> 
> Mais tu soulèves un truc intéressant: comme je disais, le CM est plus lié a une zone justement, a une fonction plus définie de son rôle.
> 
> Je pense donc qu'il faut remanier l'equipe de modération, en créant 2 statuts: un de modo global (redac/modos historiques) chargés de veiller a l'ordre général et de gérer les sous-modos, qui eux ne seraient affectés qu'a une (ou plusieurs) section du forum.


Ca c'est une idée intéressante. C'est par exemple le cas de Kass Kroute qui s'occupe de la partie HW (j'ai demandé de l'aide parce que je n'y passais plus tant que ça et que j'avais besoin de quelqu'un pour trainer dans cette partie peu fréquentée des autres modos). 
Un modo pour le sous forum Stalker, un pour la zone Minecraft, etc...

Y a plein de bonnes idées dans le topic. Je suis d'accord avec l'essentiel de ce qu'y dit Boulon. 
La modération c'est délicat, mais c'est aussi l'idée que les gens s'en font qui l'ai. Un modo c'est un humain, il est faillible, sujet à une mauvaise interprétation. Des fois il dort, ou il fait autre chose. Il lit pas les sujets qui l'intéressent pas du tout... Et surtout on peut lui envoyer un MP, et il va sans doute y répondre (ceux qui m'en ont envoyé peuvent en témoigner je crois) pour avoir son avis sur un topic, une situation sur laquelle on voudrait attirer son attention, une sanction qu'on trouve injuste ou non. Le dialogue me parait important. On est pas des cyborgs, on peut discuter (fin moi en tout cas, j'aime que ça se passe comme ça).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Copie de mon mail à Doc TB :
> 
> 
> Les principaux outils dédiés à la Modération sont un système  baptisé "ModoAide", propre à chaque utilisateur du forum, dans lequel  pendant 3 mois est consigné toute opération modératrice. C'est entre le  journal et le casier judiciaire, mais un casier judiciaire purgé tous  les 90 jours donc, qui ne peut servir contre l'utilisateur passé ce  délai. 
> Les avantages d'un tel outil sont multiples : les infractions sont  parfaitement transparentes et détaillées (pour les seules yeux du  concerné et de la modération bien sûr) là où sur CPC il s'agit d'une  ligne dans le profil ; les infractions cumulées amènent à des sanctions  plus lourdes (ban temporaire pour commencer, et quand le modoaide avant 3  mois devient long comme la bite de Chuck Norris, on passe au ban def',  procédure rare quand même) ; et surtout, les messages modérables, si le  contenu est supprimé sur le sujet (remplacé par un "devenu sans objet"  ou plus) sont reportés sur le fameux modo-aide pour garder trace et  permettre à l'utilisateur de contester. 
> Le ModoAide est vraiment l'architecture centrale, limite juridique ^^ de  JOL. Elle garantit une réelle transparence et une relative égalité  devant la Modération pour les cas de litiges. Car, oui, comme partout  quand les modérateurs sont recrutés parmi les utilisateurs, certains se  prennent subitement arrivés à ce poste pour des cowboys.
> 
> Il y a donc le degré supérieur, l'équivalent "conseil  constitutionnel", à savoir la Médiation. Qui étudie chaque mois les  litiges (surtout les cas de ban', sinon ça n'est pas assez important  généralement, du moment que la sanction n'est pas trèèèès lourde) et y  apporte une réponse la plus honnête possible. 
> 
> ...


C'est plutôt intéressant...
Après si c'est Half qui le code, j'ai un peu peur que ça donne "Gestapo Meet Kafka", mais faudrait voir jusqu'à quelle limite on pourrait importer ça chez nous.

Après, je me dis que c'est peut être plus simple dans un forum sans véritable personnalité -c'est pas une insulte.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Après, je me dis que c'est peut être plus simple dans un forum sans véritable personnalité -c'est pas une insulte.


Le problème du forum CPC c'est qu'il a une grosse personnalité  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

:^_^: 

Disons que pour un forum de l'importance de JOL, c'est clairement un excellent outil, pour les deux côtés de la barrière. Je plains les forums style HFR et autres avec leur système hippie-arnachiste.

Ici sur CPC on reste quand même (je crois, je pense) à une modération à taille humaine. 

Donc responsabiliser quelques personnes, "former/encadrer" les modos, ne pas hésiter à remballer les lourds sans la Boulon's Touch™  ::P:  et ça aidera déjà énormément à l'ambiance.

----------


## Velgos

J'approuve tes idées de transparence mais ton envie de faire des bots bisounours pour tout modo me parait odieuse, Anton.

Pour moi l'insulte c'était de me faire effacer un post qui ne comportait rien d'illégal, pas qu'on me dise : "Hého coco, t'as pas l'impression de faire chier tout le monde avec ton verbiage ?"

Question de point de vue je suppose. Tant que j'ai le droit de répondre à la vigoureuse bourrade si je l'estime opportun, je préfère ça à une sodomie en costume de séminariste.

----------


## Anton

J'ai pas suivi tes péripéties, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est faire un "modo bisounours" et "odieux" de simplement être cordial et rigoureux  ::mellow::   :tired: 

Personnellement la modération de quelques uns ici (jamais directement contre moi, donc je pleure pas) me fait souvent bondir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, j'ai raté l'idée des bots bisounours.
Tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## cailloux

> Y a un truc aussi qui serait bien, c'est qu'on réussisse à modifier un peu le rôle des modos.
> Parce que, croyez-moi, jouer le flic ou la terreur 24/24 ça rend fou.
> Dans l'idéal, faudrait qu'on organise le forum de telle manière que les modérateurs soient moins flics et plus animateurs/community managers.


Quand un conflit apparait entre 2 forumers on les bans de tout les topics et on les cloisonne dans un salon privé pour deux. Ils ne pourront en sortir qu'une fois les 2 d'accord (ou après une durée à déterminer).

A eux de gérer si ils passent par la touche ignorer, le verre de l'amitié, le partage de conjoint ou le RDV au monoprix sans arme.

----------


## Velgos

Ce qui m'a plu ici c'est d'abord la modération. En 10 ans de mmorpg et autres forums communautaires, j'ai vu un bon panel de modération : celles des potes qui gèrent pas, celle de bots qui te causent pas... 
J'ai aimé que ce soit un peu plus rude ici parce que je trouvais souvent que c'était violent mais juste et expliqué et putain de réversible en cas d'abus.

Sur certaines sections de JoL par exemple je ressentais effectivement ce petit côté flic de proximité, celui qui te saisi fermement le bras mais en continuant à te sourire. Bon ben perso j'ai pas du tout, du tout aimé l'expérience.

Après c'est sans doute l'évolution. Ce qui me plaisait c'est des modos avec de la personnalité, du bon sens, de l'humour. Mais quitte à recruter plus largement les gardiens, je peux comprendre qu'on leur file un code de bonne conduite à respecter à la lettre. Mais ça m'emmerde.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, il y a un truc qui me semble important.

Je voudrais bien ne pas voir de trucs comme ça sur ce topic.




> Personnellement la modération de quelques uns ici (jamais directement contre moi, donc je pleure pas) me fait souvent bondir.


Pour le coup, on essaye d'aller de l'avant et de définir des choses qui, dans le futur, iront bien.
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'évoquer les écarts de chacun soit un bon moyen de contribuer à une ambiance de "réconciliation".

On a tous fait des bétises, moi le premier et plus longtemps et plus violemment que tous les autres.

Et justement, c'est pour ça que c'est important de ne pas chercher à raviver ce genre de conflits.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h20 ----------




> J'ai pas suivi tes péripéties, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est faire un "modo bisounours" et "odieux" de simplement être cordial et rigoureux  
> 
> Personnellement la modération de quelques uns ici (jamais directement contre moi, donc je pleure pas) me fait souvent bondir.





> Quand un conflit apparait entre 2 forumers on les bans de tout les topics et on les cloisonne dans un salon privé pour deux. Ils ne pourront en sortir qu'une fois les 2 d'accord (ou après une durée à déterminer).
> 
> A eux de gérer si ils passent par la touche ignorer, le verre de l'amitié, le partage de conjoint ou le RDV au monoprix sans arme.


C'est pas mal comme plan.
Encore faut-il que ça soit un sujet sur lequel les gens puissent se mettre d'accord.
Parce que si tu les laisses dans un salon avec comme thème d'engueulade "Islam : bien ou pas bien" et qu'ils sont chacun bloqués sur leur position, je crois qu'on a pas fini.

----------


## Anton

Ah, pardon. Je l'ai juste placé pour étayer mes propos précédents ; bien qu'utilisateur et pas une victime abusée ( ::rolleyes:: ) de la modération, j'expose tel sentiment, point de vue ou proposition.
Ca n'était pas dans un but de râlerie  ::unsure:: 

Pour ce que vient de dire Velgos, être cordial ("gentil") et rigoureux ne transforme pas les gens en eunuques sans caractère.
Ou alors je viens enfin de comprendre pourquoi le monde tourne mal  :tired: 

Textuellement, défoncer un utilisateur en public en tant que modo, ça se fait pas. 
Créer une fronde contre la modération (fronde = plainte non constructive) publique, idem. 
Chacun, utilisateur comme modo, a des droits, mais aussi des devoirs. 

Pour lui, mais aussi pour tous.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ce qui m'a plu ici c'est d'abord la modération. En 10 ans de mmorpg et autres forums communautaires, j'ai vu un bon panel de modération : celles des potes qui gèrent pas, celle de bots qui te causent pas... 
> J'ai aimé que ce soit un peu plus rude ici parce que je trouvais souvent que c'était violent mais juste et expliqué et putain de réversible en cas d'abus.
> 
> Sur certaines sections de JoL par exemple je ressentais effectivement ce petit côté flic de proximité, celui qui te saisi fermement le bras mais en continuant à te sourire. Bon ben perso j'ai pas du tout, du tout aimé l'expérience.
> 
> Après c'est sans doute l'évolution. Ce qui me plaisait c'est des modos avec de la personnalité, du bon sens, de l'humour. Mais quitte à recruter plus largement les gardiens, je peux comprendre qu'on leur file un code de bonne conduite à respecter à la lettre. Mais ça m'emmerde.


En fait, je pense que l'idée ici c'est d'avoir une modération humaine et avec du caractère... Mais une modération qui a quand même des bases fixes.

Je prends l'exemple de ma modo à moi : je pouvais revenir sur mes bans et je secouais les gens de manière "humaine" genre "dure mais juste" sauf qu'à partir d'un moment, y a plein de gens qui savaient plus ce qui allait leur apporter des félicitations et ce qui allait aboutir à une engueulade et un ban.

Donc finalement, c'était super contre productif et, en plus, ça mettait une ambiance de flippe.

----------


## Voldain

Bah là ce que tu expliques c'est aussi un problème de définition de la charte.

Peu importe la modération si on pose pas des bases solides avant de la mettre en place à mon avis.

----------


## cailloux

> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h20 ----------
> C'est pas mal comme plan.
> Encore faut-il que ça soit un sujet sur lequel les gens puissent se mettre d'accord.
> Parce que si tu les laisses dans un salon avec comme thème d'engueulade "Islam : bien ou pas bien" et qu'ils sont chacun bloqués sur leur position, je crois qu'on a pas fini.


Bah ça les regarde, le but c'est pas qu'ils se mettent d'accord sur leur opinion (ça serait effectivement impossible) mais qu'ils décident entre eux comment gérer leur inimitié. A la fin de leur session de négociation ils donnent les termes de leur pacte à un modo qui sera juge si un des deux fais un écart. Tant qu'ils n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord ils sont bans. En fait c'est comme forcer des dirigieants à rester à la table des négociations)

Par exemple si ils décident  entre eux de ne se répondre que par "je ne suis pas d'accord" ou "je suis d'accord" bah si un des deux dérape sur un "je suis pas d'accord tu es un con" le modo interviens et ban le malotru.

Cela dit j'admets que ça ne règle que ce problème en particulier.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah oui.
Faut des bases qui soient acceptées, expliquées et respectées par tout le monde.
Après le style de modération de chacun, on s'en fiche... 
Tant qu'il n'est pas trop cowboy "vazy sous merde bouge" ou pas trop condescendant "Mon pauvre enfant perdu suit ma lumière".

---------- Post ajouté à 18h27 ----------




> Bah ça les regarde, le but c'est pas qu'ils se mettent d'accord sur leur opinion (ça serait effectivement impossible) mais qu'ils décident entre eux comment gérer leur inimitié. A la fin de leur session de négociation ils donnent les termes de leur pacte à un modo qui sera juge si un des deux fais un écart. Tant qu'ils n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord ils sont bans. En fait c'est comme forcer des dirigieants à rester à la table des négociations)
> 
> Par exemple si ils décident  entre eux de ne se répondre que par "je ne suis pas d'accord" ou "je suis d'accord" bah si un des deux dérape sur un "je suis pas d'accord tu es un con" le modo interviens et ban le malotru.


Hum...
T'as pas l'impression que tu rajoutes une couche de difficulté sur un problème déjà complexe ?
Je suis comme tout le monde, hein, je sais apprécié un bon combat de gladiateur, mais ça me semble assez difficile à mener à bien.

----------


## cailloux

> Hum...
> T'as pas l'impression que tu rajoutes une couche de difficulté sur un problème déjà complexe ?
> Je suis comme tout le monde, hein, je sais apprécié un bon combat de gladiateur, mais ça me semble assez difficile à mener à bien.


Je sais pas trop, quand je parle d'un admin qui gère ça c'est pas de lui faire connaitre tout les accords non plus mais que la partie lésé puisse fournir un document (disons un pacte de non agression) à faire valoir si besoin est.

Mais ptet que je me fais des idées sur la difficulté de gérer un forum et des modo (j'avais imaginé un jeu sur le thème d'ailleurs)

Obliger des gens à s'entendre c'est pas facile, mais les obliger à respecter des rêgles qu'ils se fixent eux même c'est ptet plus évident.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, ça pourrait être marrant ça un jeu sur le sujet...

----------


## cailloux

> Tiens, ça pourrait être marrant ça un jeu sur le sujet...


 Déjà fait ! :B):

----------


## Anton

(...)

Alors c'est quoi la marge, le juste milieu, entre "caractère" selon Velgos, l'identité de CPC sur ses forums et sa modération, et le simple encadrement sympa et efficace ?

----------


## ducon

> Les anarchistes qui même sur un forum contestent toute autorité (rigolez-pas, ça existe),


Ils ne sont pas anarchistes, mais pré-ados.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

On a dit quoi sur la tentation d'envoyer des piques ?
J'édite pas, j'efface pas de moi-même.
Mais je voudrais que vous réfléchissiez trente secondes à l'intérêt de ces deux messages successifs.

Une fois encore, le but de ce topic, c'est justement de pas recommencer à créer des petites catégories et à mettre des gens dans les cases et j'en passe.
C'est pas la peine de ressasser, ça ne vous donne pas l'air plus structuré ou plus important dans le débat que ceux qui foutent le dawa.
Et c'est justement en stigmatisant et en réduisant les gens à des gimmicks qu'on les pousse à se mettre dans le rôle qu'on leur reproche.

----------


## Anton

Difficile de construire l'avenir sans parler des bases du présent et du passé, mais soit, j'ai nettoyé.

----------


## Anonyme871

La modération "dans la gueule" à la Boulon avait l'avantage de permettre un certain recul et d'évitez de se dire qu'on joue nos vies sur un post.^^
Mais personnellement je suis toujours dubitatif quand on soulève les "problèmes" de modération parce que vu du simple utilisateur que je suis ça parait complètement abstrait. Ou alors je suis aveugle. Mais depuis le "départ" de Omar Boulon j'ai pas eu l'impression d'assister à de gros changements, sauf les conneries du genre "topic du coeur" mais c'est un point de détail, il me semble.

----------


## mescalin

Je pense que si on veux plus de clientélisme ou de soupçon de clientélisme, le meilleur moyen c'est de dépersonnaliser la modération. D'une ça force le modo à être neutre et objectif et de deux ça empêche le sanctionné de whiner parceque "ouin c'est machin y m'aime pas je suis une victime de nazimodo".

Après, comme le disais Velgos, ça tue un peu la personnalité du forum.

Et plus de concertation entre modos, histoire d'éviter les querelles intestines comme on en a vu, genre un truc où une sanction doit être validée par plus d'une personne, je sais pas.

En tout cas c'est marrant ton coté mea culpa, Boulon. Sans doute parceque le coté cowboy tu l'a peut-être lancé mais tout le monde a suivi dans l'équipe. Pourtant de ce que je lis t'es le seul à assumer. Donc qu'on te lance la première pierre, pourquoi pas, mais si on continue dans ce sens va falloir ouvrir de nouvelles carrières pour pas être à court de munitions.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je ne crois pas que le but était de nettoyer, mais de digérer, et de comprendre où tu avais pu avoir tort.

Les gens de bonne volonté, tout ça, Boulon c'est Djizousse  :Emo: 

Edit : le post s'adressait à Anton, c'est pire que le Far West ici  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

J'suis sur le cul en voyant l'ampleur que prend le sujet. Les idées de fou et tout.  ::o: 
Bon j'ai rien à dire si ce n'est qu'il faut apprendre à faire faire la part des choses. Je l'ai pas toujours fait mais c'était avant, j'étais plus jeune et complètement cinglé. (Il reste des trace sur le forum c'est rigolo  ::ninja::  ) Et malgré tout je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec la modération.

Le problème c'est que certains ne savent pas s'arrêter nan ? J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi à vrai dire. C'est si dur de laisser couler ? Ça doit être chiant de passer son temps à répondre aux troll, à troller les troll, à faire sa loi à la place de la modération.

Faudrait faire un truc qui apaise sur le forum. Si on voit quelqu'un qui commence a souler le monde on clique sur un bouton et chez lui y'a une petite musique sympatique qui s'enclanche, un baton d'encens qui s'allume, la lumière s'estompe ... "aaaaaah! Que la vie est belle"
Et si ça marche pas, l'étape supérieure c'est de l'envoyer sur youtube pour qu'il puisse troller dans un milieu adéquat.

_Quand j'vois comment j'en ai chié pour écrire ce post j'me demande comment certains ont la force de pinailler 300 ans sur la couleur des feuilles, quand l’antialiasing est activé, avec les drivers 11.2 sur Call of pouet pouet: Episode 12: Batiment C (Sonnez avant d'entrer)_

----------


## mescalin

> C'est si dur de laisser couler ?


Oui, voila, gros +1

Ya des fois y avait vraiment beaucoup de bruit pour rien et ça ne faisait qu'encourager le flame.

Perso je pense que la plupart des gens ne voient des problèmes que là où ils ont envie d'en voir. Mais bon, ça c'est moi, je suis trop gentil et je vois de problème nulle part  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben oui, c'est exactement ça l'idée.
Ce topic, il est pas là pour régler des comptes, il est là pour digérer.

Je pense que c'est illusoire de vouloir que qui que ce soit assume quoi que ce soit.
Du côté des modos, du côté des users, du côté du club Y, du côté de la bande Z.

A mon avis, ce qui compte, c'est de laisser les choses se dégonfler, qu'elles reprennent leur ampleur normal et que les humeurs viciées s'écoulent un peu.
Et pendant ce temps, on a l'occasion d'essayer d'imaginer ce que pourrait être le forum d'ici quelques mois.

Une fois encore je le répète, ce que je dis, c'est du bisounours pour pleins de gens.
Mais je crois qu'on ne sortira grandi des tensions actuelles qu'en abandonnant les idées de perdants, de gagnants, de tortionnaires, d'humiliés, de justes ou de traître.

On n'est pas sur un champs de bataille et, croyez-moi ça me concerne directement, il suffit de très peu de temps pour que tout les ennuis dont on parle aujourd'hui deviennent minuscules et oubliés.

Après, je suis dans une situation bien particulière.
J'ai arrêté de modérer au mois d'Août ou de Juillet, je sais plus, de l'eau est passée sous les ponts et mes embrouilles avec les uns ou les autres ont eu le temps de se tasser.

Alors, finalement, je peux parler assez tranquillement.
L'idée, c'est pas vraiment de me jetter la première pierre.
C'est surtout de voir qu'après cinq ans de modération Hardcore, je peux venir vous parler comme ça, en reconnaissant avoir dépasser les bornes un nombre de fois incroyables et que finalement, ça n'énerve personne et que ça ne rouvre pas de blessure.

J'espère que si il y en a encore qui sont en colère, ça va les aider à laisser filer.


Et en parallèle, on pose des choses, histoire de voir comment ne pas reproduire les erreurs qu'on a pu faire, tout en conservant les bons côtés et en tirant le forum vers le haut.

----------


## Nonok

> Alors c'est quoi la marge, le juste milieu, entre "caractère" selon Velgos, l'identité de CPC sur ses forums et sa modération, et le simple encadrement sympa et efficace ?


 
Si je peux apporter mon expérience sur la question, j'imagine la modération sur CPC comme devant être assez diplomate dans ses décisions et pas seulement parce que les membres peuvent être des abonnés. L'encadrement peut être sympa, efficace et dissuasif sans pour autant être trop rigide à coup de bannissement.

J'apporte ma vision des choses après avoir été pas mal de temps modérateur sur des serveurs de la communauté (Minecraft, Gmod, ArmA2...) et à chaque fois qu'il y a eu des embrouilles, je n'ai jamais eu à bannir personne en trois ans. Pourtant c'était pas toujours la joïe vu le comportement de certains membres entre les petites disputes et les divergeances de point de vue.

C'est peut être parce que les membres de la communauté qui participent au forum depuis un moment sont capable de comprendre où leur comportement cloche quand on leur explique. Et quand je parle d'expliquer, je parle d'une bête discussion de vingt secondes à base de "ça c'est mal, ça plait à personne arrête s'il te plait merci". Sans brusquer ou offusquer qui que ce soit. Alors qu'un ban, mine de rien ça offusque. 

Et je ne parle pas que pour les membres trentenaires, les jeunes pousses qui passent leur temps sur le forum finissent aussi par se formater au respect des règles (ce qui n'est pas le cas partout sur Internet).

J'imagine que l'idée de ne poser aucun ban sauf cas exceptionnel peut paraître bizarre mais c'est tout aussi dissuasif que de se faire expliquer pourquoi on est dans l'erreur par un orange en MP.

Un système de _Thumb Up_ à la Facepunch pourrait peut être aider à la modération en proposant d'évaluer le message. Il faudrait trouver des catégories plus serieuses que _"Useful / Dumb / Ass / Tool"_ mais ça pourrait s'avérer intéressant et guider le cas échéant le modérateur dans son choix. Là de suite, je n'ai pas d'exemple probant mais en général, l'auteur d'un message qui est noté 40x "Ass" par la communauté se remet en question de lui même.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a déjà parlé de la notation d'un membre par la communauté, et c'est inenvisageable.

----------


## mescalin

Ah non mais je disais juste ça à propos de ta façon de répéter le mantra "j'ai fait de la merde", stou. Aucun jugement. Et bien d'accord, pour  une réconciliation, il faut que tout le monde y mette du sien, un peu comme dans l'allemagne d'après-guerre. Repartir sur une mare propre et saine, entre canards et s'éclabousser gentillement dans la bonne humeur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà...

----------


## gripoil

J'voulais ajouter aussi que c'est pas non plus un drame de se prendre une fessée en public. Jamais j'irais me braquer sur tel modérateur parce qu’il m'a dit ci, ou parce qu’il a envoyé chier truc ou chose. Si je vois quelqu'un se faire modérer la tronche, j'oubli dans la minute qui suit (sauf si le mec est un habitué mais la c'est de sa faute).
Enfin si ça pose tant de problème c'est que tout l'monde ne réagis pas comme ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui mais c'est toi... 
Pendant des mois, t'avais un chimpanzé karateka comme avatar et un sous titre super modéré... T'es plus résistant au ridicule que la majorité de l'Humanité.
Et ça, mon fils, c'est ton SuperPouvoir.

----------


## cailloux

Faut vraiment que je le fasse ce simulateur de modération.

Enfin que je le fasse faire quoi vu mes capacités.

----------


## Voldain

C'était Pelomar.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah merde.
De toutes façons, ils sont aussi cons l'un que l'autre.

----------


## gripoil

> Oui mais c'est toi... 
> Pendant des mois, t'avais un chimpanzé karateka comme avatar et un sous titre super modéré... T'es plus résistant au ridicule que la majorité de l'Humanité.
> Et ça, mon fils, c'est ton SuperPouvoir.


Non ça c'était Pelomar. Han trop la honte tu confonds les gens t'es vraiment trop un sale flic sans humanité !
(Mon super pouvoir c'était de poster des trucs qui ne voulaient rien dire et de passer pour un cocaïnomane au moindre post)



> Ah merde.
> De toutes façons, ils sont aussi cons l'un que l'autre.


Gripelomar  :B): 

Bon voilà. Je n'avais rien d'autre à dire. Je vais continuer à lire le topic en anonyme sinon j'vais enfoncer des 5èmes portes fenêtre du carosse.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mais c'est quelle partie du forum qui pose réellement problème ? De ce que j'ai lu, de ce qui a été effacé, c'est dans Tout ou rien qu'il y a apparemment eu un gros clash.

Je ne traîne plus que dans la section jeux vidéo et hardware et je ne vois jamais de problème là-bas, à part des peccadilles. 

Donc, si c'est Tout ou rien qui pose problème, il ne faudrait pas lui associer une modération alternative au reste du forum histoire de simplifier l'équation ?

----------


## Karhmit

C'est marrant, avant les trois dernières pages, je n'avais pas l'impression que le forum allait aussi mal. Alors après, peut être que je ne survole pas les " bons " topics, mais ce que j'ai pu voir relève souvent de la bête interaction entre utilisateurs. 

J'ai l'impression qu'en dehors des frictions ponctuelles entre utilisateurs, plusieurs topics fonctionnent par cycle : ils atteignent une masse critique demandant l'intervention d'un modérateur qui les purge et entament un nouveau départ jusqu'à la masse critique suivante (je pense notamment au topic du coeur et celui des screenshots, mais j'imagine qu'il y en a d'autres). Souvent, les règles du forum prennent compte de ces problèmes, mais je me demande s'il ne pourrait pas y avoir une prévention en plus.

----------


## CaeDron

Bon, je suis peut-être pas dans le ton de la discussion actuelle, mais j'aimerais savoir si il n'est pas possible d'augementer le nombre de jeux dans la liste des _jeux les plus joués_ dans la colonne à droite du site, et virer le nombre de joueurs pour chaque jeu. Comme ça, il n'y aura pas que les 5 premiers qui pourront rester en haut de cette liste, et les visiteurs n'auront pas l'impression que la majorité des canards jouent à TF2 (montrer de la diversité, quoi).

Ainsi, peut-être que au moins plus de gens soient intéressés pour venir s'installer sur le forum.

----------


## Anonyme871

Globalement j'ai le même ressenti que Karhmit. Et contrairement à L'Inkagoulé, le forum jeuxvideo me semble parfois aussi violent que certains débats sur la poste dans le topic du gros con.

----------


## MrBeaner

Je suis pas mal intéressé par le magazine, mais, même si je m'abonnais, il me manquerait irrémédiablement certains tests de jeux apparus dans les numéros précédents. Ne voulant pas acheter tous les vieux numéros pour m'informer seulement des tests, je me suis dit qu'il serait bien de proposer *un accès payant à l'intégralité de vos tests (et des tests uniquement)*. Enfin, c'est juste un suggestion, après j'imagine qu'il y a d'autres facteurs à peser qui m'échappent. Mais en tout cas je serais disposé à payer pour un tel accès à vos tests (et pour votre écriture qui me plaît), même si la liste est moins garnie que d'autres sites. Et aussi parce que je sens que je suis plus attacher à l'approche du jeux vidéo ici que sur d'autres forums (ou fora, je sais jamais quoi mettre  ::P: ).

Ah et aussi *plus de smileys pour le forums*, il sont marrants vos lapins  ::):  . Pourquoi ne pas y rattacher un petit concours?

----------


## Anton

Désolé Boulon mais là faut parler du passé et présent  :tired: 

Karhmit, de *mes* yeux d'utilisateurs le forum ne va pas si mal, il ne va même pas mal tout court, faut pas déconner. Il y a effectivement des problèmes spécifiques par-ci par-là, et plus souvent suscités avec les mêmes personnes que des personnes lambda.
Du coup (je repars sur l'avenir) il faut quand même faire attention à ne pas redéfinir le forum CPC et sa modération sur la base de quelques personnes seulement quand, finalement, dans sa globalité, ça roule plutôt pas mal.

Encore une fois, en tant qu'utilisateur non informé des secrets des dieux.
Edit : et absent pendant 2 mois, c'est vrai.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Repartir sur une *mare* propre et saine, entre canards et s'éclabousser gentillement dans la bonne humeur.


Ça craint j'ai lu "map"  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

On réfléchit très sérieusement à l'accès à nos archives.
Ce n'est pas pour tout de suite mais croyez-moi, on y pense.
Pour la quantité de smileys, y a un topic avec pleins de customs que tu peux utiliser.
Pour la liste des jeux les plus joués, ça doit être faisable... Faut qu'on en discute avec le Web.

Après, ne nous trompons pas.
Je dis pas qu'on est au bord de la guerre civile.
Je dis qu'il y a des tensions très importantes et que, nous, la rédaction de CanardPC, nous n'avons pas envie d'un forum tendu.
On a envie d'un truc dont on est fier et sur lequel on peut traîner tranquille.

Par conséquent, il est important de remettre les choses à plat et surtout de faire le nécessaire pour que les situations qui ont transformé certains en la bête noire du forum ne se reproduisent pas.

Si on a décidé de redéfinir les lignes de la modération, cher Anton, ce n'est pas à cause d'évènements ponctuels mais bien de problèmes conjoncturelles qui aboutissent systématquement à ces évènements ponctuels, chaque fois avec des acteurs différents.

----------


## ducon

> C'est marrant, avant les trois dernières pages, je n'avais pas l'impression que le forum allait aussi mal. Alors après, peut être que je ne survole pas les " bons " topics, mais ce que j'ai pu voir relève souvent de la bête interaction entre utilisateurs.


Moi non plus, même si de temps en temps je me fritte. Cela dit, je me souviens d’une remarque de Boulon il y a au moins un an, où il expliquait déjà que c’était le bordel. Je dois être moi aussi un bisounours à ne rien voir.  :Emo: 
À ce propos, le but du gros con du jour n’est pas de faire grincer entre canards mais de se défouler sur un anonyme extérieur, en restant non politique. Ça pourrait faire une bonne thèse en sociologie, non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, enfin là, on en est à la théologie.
Ou carrément à la téléologie.

----------


## Anton

> Si on a décidé de redéfinir les lignes de la modération, cher Anton, ce n'est pas à cause d'évènements ponctuels mais bien de problèmes conjoncturelles qui aboutissent systématquement à ces évènements ponctuels, chaque fois avec des acteurs différents.


Entendu  :;):  Mes excuses.

Purée, quand même, Boulon, j'ai l'impression que t'as fait une chute digne d'un jeu vidéo et que t'es amnésique, t'es tout changé  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

En fait c'est bizarre, mais comme d'autres plus haut, je trouve pas du tout que le forum aille mal. 
On projète les problématiques qui secouent la modération sur le forum. Il va très bien le forum (opinion perso).
Ce qui va mal c'est la modération. Enfin la relation modération/rédaction et le sous nombre des modérateurs qui fait peser un sale poids sur les restants. Et qui implique une modération un peu à l'arrache parce que sous nombre donc du coup débordement...
Sinon je suis pas certain qu'il faille réformer l'univers. Juste embaucher quelques modos et redéfinir la relation modo/rédaction de façon claire, didactique et conviviale.

----------


## Nonok

Quand je voulais faire de la comm' j'avais eu des cours sur la façon dont on peut améliorer une mauvaise ambiance mais c'était plus orienté boulot. Alors adapté à la situation ça donnerait : 

- Proposer un objectif commun,
- "Féliciter" l'innitiative communautaire,
- Aborder la mauvaise ambiance et ne pas éluder le problème,
- Calmer les tensions des groupes,
- Tabasser les leaders de la révolution,
- Acheter du lait.

Au moins les cinq premières. En tout cas c'est comme ça qu'on voyait les choses dans les livres. Peut-être qu'en vrai c'est beaucoup plus complexes.
Je pense comme Ezechiel, j'ai pas vu de tension ces derniers temps. A part un petit accrochage aujourd'hui, j'ai même plutôt l'impression que le phénomène vient du forum Jeux PC uniquement. En tout cas c'est là qu'on dirait Harlem dans les années 90.

----------


## Anton

> redéfinir la relation modo/rédaction de façon claire, didactique







> et conviviale.





Hem...



Pardon, c'était un peu pour décompresser tout le monde  :Emo:  Retour au sérieux  :tired:

----------


## ekOz

> En fait c'est bizarre, mais comme d'autres plus haut, je trouve pas du tout que le forum aille mal. 
> On projète les problématiques qui secouent la modération sur le forum. Il va très bien le forum (opinion perso).
> Ce qui va mal c'est la modération. Enfin la relation modération/rédaction et le sous nombre des modérateurs qui fait peser un sale poids sur les restants. Et qui implique une modération un peu à l'arrache parce que sous nombre donc du coup débordement...
> Sinon je suis pas certain qu'il faille réformer l'univers. Juste embaucher quelques modos et redéfinir la relation modo/rédaction de façon claire, didactique et conviviale.


Mon idée est la meilleure, cherchez pas  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

il serait intéressant aussi de repositionner dans la tête des gens le rôle de la modo-bell.

Il y en a pas mal qui en ont une image "je fayotte en appelant la maîtresse".

Alors qu'il s'agit juste d'attirer l'attention de la modération sur un coin précis du forum. Après, elle décide d'agir ou pas. Et si elle décide de ne pas prendre de mesures radicales, la simple présence d'un message de modérateur suffit d'éviter la montée en puissance de la tempête dans un verre d'eau.

On a une approche un peu trop gauloise de cette modo-bell qui fait que certains topics sont laissés à pourrir.

----------


## Frypolar

J'en profite pour vous soumettre une idée que je suis pas le premier à avoir d'après ce qu'on m'a dit mais j'aimerais bien avoir plusieurs points de vue. (J'ai mis du temps à taper tout ça, désolé si quelque chose du genre a été abordé entre temps).

L'idée c'est qu'une personne devenant modératrice garde son compte de simple forumeur et ait accès à un autre compte, avec un pseudo différent, qui, lui, bénéficiera des droits de modération.

Le modo a alors la possibilité de se balader sur son forum préféré sans être sollicité pour modérer X topic ou envoyer un message sans que celui-ci ne soit considéré comme un message de modération. Quelqu'un qui bosse dans un parc d'attractions peut très bien vouloir profiter des attractions sans être rattraper par son travail.

Ça peut aussi lui permettre de prendre un peu plus de distance quand il a sa casquette de modérateur et on peut espérer que ça réduise un peu l'effet d'éventuel copinage dans les deux sens.

Le jour où il décide de quitter la modération, il abandonne juste son compte (éventuellement transmis au remplaçant) et reprend sa vie de forumeur.

Le problème est que le lien entre les comptes modérateur et forumeur doit être secret, peut-être même vis-à-vis des autres modos.

Le modérateur peut tout à fait continuer à participer au forum, c'est même mieux je trouve, seulement il a la possibilité de sortir la tête de l'eau quand il veut.

___________

Rien à voir mais je profite de cet échange pour parler une fois de plus de quelque chose que je regrette concernant la section Hardware. 

Vous publiez deux magazines, CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Sur les topics des jeux on a régulièrement des interventions de membres de la rédaction qui donnent des informations sur un jeu et partagent leurs impressions. Je prends l'exemple du topic de Dragon Age 2, Moquette et Boulon sont passés parler du jeu et prévenir que ça sentait le sapin. Que l'avis soit positif ou négatif, on voit souvent ce type d'interventions même bien avant ou bien après la sortie du jeu.

Dans la section hardware ce n'est jamais le cas. Mais vraiment jamais. Faites une petite recherche pour voir. DocTB passe à peine tous les 3 mois. Casque Noir j'ai le souvenir de 3 ou 4 messages. Tout ça en presque 2 ans (le premier CPC HW date de Mai 2009).

Je vais parler particulièrement des configs de canard parce que selon moi il illustre bien le problème. Quand elles ont fait leur apparition avec le magazine on a trouvé ça super. Vraiment. Et puis on a vu des gens, souvent de nouveaux inscrits, venir nous demander pourquoi on ne trouvait plus les configs sur le site. On a été bien incapables de leur répondre puisque les informations dont on bénéficiait venaient uniquement de la lecture du magazine. Je ne me rappelle pas exactement combien de temps il nous a fallu pour connaître cette raison, je crois même que c'est un forumeur qui a deviné que ça venait de pièces indisponibles, mais ça doit pas être loin de 3 mois.

Il aura fallu plus d'an pour que DocTB vienne expliquer comment ça se passait, quelles contraintes il avait et que les configs marchaient très forts, surtout la moins chère.

Ce ne sont pas les membres du forum hardware qui écrivent le magazine mais il faudrait quand même avoir un minimum de communication. La partie jeux vidéo est clairement liée au magazine mais alors le forum hardware, on a franchement l'impression qu'il est complètement mis à part. à peu près au moment où Ezechiel est parti chasser les chapeaux sur TF2 il y a eu une période où le forum était complètement délaissé. Ce n'était plus le forum Hardware de CPC mais le forum de MrChris, JYS, Johnclaude, Grosnours, Frypolar et surement un ou deux que j'oublie. Honnêtement c'était chiant. Le CPC HW avait ramené beaucoup de nouveaux cherchant des conseils ou ayant des questions vis-à-vis du magazine mais on n'avait aucune idée de ce qui se passait à la rédac et donc aucune réponse à leur donner. Là on a Kass Kroute, qui participe au forum en plus, et c'est quand même plus sympa mais on a toujours aucune intervention de la rédaction du Hardware.

J'ai appris plein de choses, aidé plein de personnes, reçu des remerciements et on me demande encore parfois directement conseil alors que je post plus beaucoup là-bas. Tout ça me fait très plaisir et j'écris pas tout ça pour recevoir un pins, j'ai déjà eu ma ration, mais bordel communiquez un peu avec le forum. Là à chaque nouveau numéro c'est la surprise. On est au courant de rien et on découvre les choses en même temps que les lecteurs qui viennent nous poser des questions. A nous, pas à la rédaction.

Entre le magazine et le site il y a moyen de faire un super truc. Déjà les articles du Hardware devaient être mis en ligne lors de la sortie du numéro suivant. Ça ne s'est jamais vu. Vous n'avez pas le temps, Casque l'a déjà dit mais suite à ça des forumeurs vous ont dit être prêts à aider. Plus de nouvelles. Même maintenant, vous ouvrez un topic pour demander un coup de main, dans moins de 2 heures vous avez 10 volontaires sans forcer, moi le premier.

Le forum est rempli de gens ultra compétents dans certains domaines, x86 ou non, et le site/magazine pourraient être encore plus riches. Surtout le site en fait. Un site arrive dédié au hardware, super, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura dedans mais ce qui est sûr c'est que vous avez pratiquement deux ans de retard. Deux ans perdus à rester dans votre coin.

Ce post n'engage que moi mais je sais qu'on est plusieurs à partager ce sentiment. Et par pitié, n'essayez pas de faire de lien entre l'admin DocTB et le rédacteur du magazine.

Edit : et c'est pas un règlement de compte mais une suggestion disons appuyée pour avancer. Je demande pas de péter la gueule au duo du hardware mais de créer quelque chose de sympa et qui peut avoir une grosse portée. CPC marche très bien pour les jeux vidéos, ça pourrait être pareil pour le hardware sans avoir à se baser uniquement sur DocTB et ses contacts (et on peut voir qu'ils sont bons). Je ne demande pas des excuses mais un peu d'attention.

----------


## Anton

Le gros problème de la modération en compte fake/double, c'est que très (très) vite le modo est reconnu de par son style. S'il arrive à suffisamment à en changer pour ne pas l'être, alors c'est un psychopathe, ou un schizophrène. Ou il est trop laconique dans sa modération, ce qui finira par porter préjudice.

Le modérateur qui conserve son propre compte utilisateur est débattu depuis probablement l'existence du premier forum, mais à ma connaissance, ça n'est pas tenable.
De même que le compte "Modérateur" générique à la limite du bot, que chaque modo log indifféremment (vu qu'on peut se loguer à 30 sur un seul compte si on veut) pour s'en servir. Les gens ont "besoin" de connaître la personne.

Sur le papier le double-compte est une très bonne idée, mais pas très viable.
Sans parler du seul modo que ça fait chier de ne pas être reconnu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nonok

Sur jv.com ils ont partiellement résolu le problème de la modération anonyme avec un compte "Modération". 

Le seul problème c'est qu'en cas de grief, "Modérati_on_" est un con. Quand on ne peut pas nommer une personne c'est quand même assez préjudiciable, surtout quand on est dans son bon droit.

Alors il faudrait prévenir un super-modérateur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les gens ont "besoin" de connaître la personne.


Le modo reste une personne, pas un robot. Il a juste la possibilité de changer de casquette de temps en temps pour laisser tomber la pression. Après il peut-être reconnu, je ne sais pas si c'est si facile, mais le forum est vaste. Tant que c'est pas crié sur les toits ça devrait toujours marcher. Il faut que tout le monde joue le jeu par contre.

----------


## ekOz

> Rien à voir mais je profite de cet échange pour parler une fois de plus de quelque chose que je regrette concernant la section Hardware. 
> 
> Vous publiez deux magazines, CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Sur les topics des jeux on a régulièrement des interventions de membres de la rédaction qui donnent des informations sur un jeu et partagent leurs impressions. Je prends l'exemple du topic de Dragon Age 2, Moquette et Boulon sont passés parler du jeu et prévenir que ça sentait le sapin. Que l'avis soit positif ou négatif, on voit souvent ce type d'interventions même bien avant ou bien après la sortie du jeu.
> 
> Dans la section hardware ce n'est jamais le cas. Mais vraiment jamais. Faites une petite recherche pour voir. DocTB passe à peine tous les 3 mois. Casque Noir j'ai le souvenir de 3 ou 4 messages. Tout ça en presque 2 ans (le premier CPC HW date de Mai 2009).
> 
> Je vais parler particulièrement des configs de canard parce que selon moi il illustre bien le problème. Quand elles ont fait leur apparition avec le magazine on a trouvé ça super. Vraiment. Et puis on a vu des gens, souvent de nouveaux inscrits, venir nous demander pourquoi on ne trouvait plus les configs sur le site. On a été bien incapables de leur répondre puisque les informations dont on bénéficiait venaient uniquement de la lecture du magazine. Je ne me rappelle pas exactement combien de temps il nous a fallu pour connaître cette raison, je crois même que c'est un forumeur qui a deviné que ça venait de pièces indisponibles, mais ça doit pas être loin de 3 mois.
> 
> Il aura fallu plus d'an pour que DocTB vienne expliquer comment ça se passait, quelles contraintes il avait et que les configs marchaient très forts, surtout la moins chère.
> ...



Si le site HW est basé de la même façon que l'actuel et qu'un système de news est intégré avec un Wiki, la relance pourrait être très intéressante.

Mais tu as raison, c'est maintenant qu'il faut en parler, pour avoir un truc bien fonctionnel et en accord avec la rédac.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur jv.com ils ont partiellement résolu le problème de la modération anonyme avec un compte "Modération".


Sur jv.com c'est le bordel car on ne sait jamais d'où viennent les modos et ce sont donc fatalement des copains aux admins ou des lèche bottes. Quant aux super modérateurs ils ne sont pas accessibles et heureusement pour eux. C'est quand même une toute autre échelle et un public très différent, c'est difficile de s'en inspirer ou de dire que c'est tout pourri.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h14 ----------




> Si le site HW est basé de la même façon que l'actuel et qu'un système de news est intégré avec un Wiki, la relance pourrait être très intéressante.


Mais il n'y aura toujours aucun lien entre le forum et le magazine. Et puis un site Hardware façon wiki, à mon avis c'est une super idée ou alors il faut restreindre les accès. Entre les testeurs du dimanche et les fanboys ça ne ressemblerait à rien au bout de 2 semaines.

Edit : par contre renforcer l'aspect communautaire notamment avec les feedbacks de matériel ce serait sympa.

----------


## Grosnours

> Et puis un site Hardware façon wiki, à mon avis c'est une super idée ou alors il faut restreindre les accès. Entre les testeurs du dimanche et les fanboys ça ne ressemblerait à rien au bout de 2 semaines.


Je pense au contraire qu'un wiki hardware, un pendant du kwikwi actuel, serait extrêmement interessant.
Pourquoi ?
Parce que d'une part pour l'auteur mettre toute les infos dans le premier post est lourdissime (plus de 6000 posts dans le topic des SSD dont une bonne partie sans flood  ::ninja:: ) et parce que d'autre part je reste convaincu qu'il est peu naturel de regarder le premier post d'un thread, fut-il de référence, avant de poser une question. J'en veux pour preuve les mêmes questions qui reviennent incessamment dans les topics uniques.

Il me parait assez évident que nous avons une somme de connaissances et d'expertises dans la partie Hardware, mais que l'accès à celles-ci souffre de part la manière dont sont présentées les choses, sous forme de posts d'un forum.

La solution me parait donc assez clairement être une base de connaissance de type wiki, qui servira de référent permanent. Malheureusement, l'outil kwikwi dont on dispose actuellement me parait un peu trop léger du point de vue fonctionnalité pour être utilisé dans ce but. Il nous faudrait quelque chose d'un plus robuste et complet, du type Mediawiki ou autres.
Bien sur il y aura quelques cahots sur la route en ce qui concerne les droits d'écriture/modification, mais rien qui ne me paraisse insurmontable, et ce serait de toutes manières une amélioration par rapport à l'existant.

----------


## ekOz

De toute façon comme le disait Frypo, y'a pas non plus 50 personnes qui font vivre cette zone. Au pire, faire un Wiki fermé (oai c'est un peu l'inverse du principe mais bref), tout du moins pour ce qui sera des sujets touchés par les threads uniques.

----------


## Grosnours

Mais justement, c'est bien le problème qu'il y ait trop peu d'intervenants réguliers différents !
Alors n'amplifions pas encore plus la chose en confiant toujours aux mêmes des droits spécifiques. Au contraire, un peu de sang neuf et d'avis extérieurs peut toujours faire du bien. Bien sur on pourrait toujours réserver des droits d'administration du wiki à des vieux routiers, mais il ne faut en aucun cas fermer le bouzin par design.

Et je parle en connaissance de cause, je me suis moi-même trop souvent comporté en gardien du temple cryptozoofafiste.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pense au contraire qu'un wiki hardware, un pendant du kwikwi actuel, serait extrêmement interessant.


Je suis d'accord mais il ne faut pas qu'il soit aussi libre d'accès que le kwikwi de CPC "tout court". Vu les tacles deux pieds levers au niveau de la jugulaire que commet le magazine et ce qu'on peut lire sur d'autre sites, notamment les VPC, il est évident que le contenu sera détourné s'il est complètement libre. Et je ne parle pas des tests mal foutus, à la manière des tests d'alim qu'on peut trouver sur certains sites où le mec branche l'alim, constate qu'elle fonctionne et lui colle 9/10.

Pour le topic des SSD et la somme de travail c'est juste que t'es fainéant et que t'as mis trop de temps à le faire  ::ninja:: . Mais je suis d'accord sur ta réflexion quant au premier post.

----------


## Nonok

A fond pour un Wiki hardware. Certains topics donnent envie de s'y plonger pendant des heures. Au moins ça deviendrait compréhensible pour le premier quidam venu comme moi sans avoir à se taper 50 pages de topic.

----------


## Frypolar

> Alors n'amplifions pas encore plus la chose en confiant toujours aux mêmes des droits spécifiques.


Bien sûr mais il faudrait filtrer un minimum pour éviter le mec payé par Asus qui vient vanter sa nouvelle carte mère ou son nouvel écran. Ou alors "modérer" le contenu pour virer les pubs.

----------


## Grosnours

> Certains topics donnent envie de s'y plonger pendant des heures. Au moins ça deviendrait compréhensible pour le premier quidam venu comme moi sans avoir à se taper 50 pages de topic.


Surtout que dans la plupart des topics uniques on ne se gène pas pour digresser parfois pendant quelques pages sur des sujets connexes et intéressants, mais qui peuvent décourager la lecture du néophyte.




> Bien sûr mais il faudrait filtrer un minimum pour éviter le mec payé par Asus qui vient vanter sa nouvelle carte mère ou son nouvel écran. Ou alors "modérer" le contenu pour virer les pubs.


Voilà.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> De toute façon comme le disait Frypo, y'a pas non plus 50 personnes qui font vivre cette zone.


C'est normal à la moindre critique/ remarque, elles le prennent mal. Du coup on a plus envie.

----------


## t4nk

Malheureusement, si vrai.

 ::cry::

----------


## Voldain

Balance. :commère:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de lire les 10 dernières pages pour comprendre parce que comme d'autres, je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait un problème de modération. Je dois être un peu naif.  ::cry:: 

Si vous pensez qu'il y a un problème vous avez entièrement raison de prendre les devants.
Je suis sur le net et des forums depuis très très longtemps et si j'ai arrêté d'en lire pendant plusieurs années avant d'attérir ici par le canard, c'est que je me suis rendu compte que la lecture de certains fils m'énervaient plus que de raison.
Pourquoi suis je plus zen aujourd'hui ? Sans doute parce que j'ai un peu changé, c'est vrai que je laisse couler plus facilement, j'ai d'autres soucis. Mais pour moi ca vient aussi surtout de la bonne qualité de ces forums et des utilisateurs pour la plupart.

Je ne pensais pas non plus que les piques dont fait référence Boulon pouvaient être prises si mal. En lisant le topic cinoche, il y en a tous les jours sans que ce soit bien méchant, je trouve que ca donne une ambiance rigolotte plutôt qu'une bête énumération de films.

Le seul topic où j'évite d'y aller car effectivement ca a l'air tendu, c'est sur la politique.

L'éducation si chère à Boulon m'apparait impossible. La charte est là pour que chacun prenne conscience des limites et pratique l'auto modération. Je n'ai pas votre expérience mais j'ai l'impression que ceux qui vont plus loin s'en tapent complètement.
Récemment on nous a effacé plusieurs posts dans le topic "metal", je n'étais pas bien d'accord mais c'est votre site, c'est à moi de me conformer à la charte et de respecter vos positions.

Pour les problèmes plus légers comme la ponctuation et le français, j'ai plutôt l'impression que les gens font des efforts après une remarque.

Une question, les simples utilisateurs doivent ils participer à la modération et dire eux mêmes à la personne fautive qu'il y a un truc qui ne va pas ?
Personnellement je préfère laisser faire un vrai modo, parce que je ne m'en sens pas la légitimité.

----------


## t4nk

> Balance. :commère:


Ouais, tu as raison, c'était pas malin de ma part.

Pire, je suis tombé dans l'écueil qu'il faut surtout éviter pour le moment.

----------


## Voldain

Ha nan, tu m'as mal compris, je te demandais de balancer.  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

> il serait intéressant aussi de repositionner dans la tête des gens le rôle de la modo-bell.
> 
> Il y en a pas mal qui en ont une image "je fayotte en appelant la maîtresse".


Question de point de vue, d'après ce que disait boulon plus tôt (en répondant à une de mes questions) on peut l'utiliser pour poser une question, il fut un temps où une utiliser la modobell à un moment où le premier qui la voyait n'était pas d'humeur ça rapportait un ban. Du coup je ne l'utilisais quasiment jamais.




> Rien à voir mais je profite de cet échange pour parler une fois de plus de quelque chose que je regrette concernant la section Hardware. 
> 
> Vous publiez deux magazines, CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Sur les topics des jeux on a régulièrement des interventions de membres de la rédaction qui donnent des informations sur un jeu et partagent leurs impressions. Je prends l'exemple du topic de Dragon Age 2, Moquette et Boulon sont passés parler du jeu et prévenir que ça sentait le sapin. Que l'avis soit positif ou négatif, on voit souvent ce type d'interventions même bien avant ou bien après la sortie du jeu.
> 
> Dans la section hardware ce n'est jamais le cas. Mais vraiment jamais. Faites une petite recherche pour voir. DocTB passe à peine tous les 3 mois. Casque Noir j'ai le souvenir de 3 ou 4 messages. Tout ça en presque 2 ans (le premier CPC HW date de Mai 2009).
> 
> Je vais parler particulièrement des configs de canard parce que selon moi il illustre bien le problème. Quand elles ont fait leur apparition avec le magazine on a trouvé ça super. Vraiment. Et puis on a vu des gens, souvent de nouveaux inscrits, venir nous demander pourquoi on ne trouvait plus les configs sur le site. On a été bien incapables de leur répondre puisque les informations dont on bénéficiait venaient uniquement de la lecture du magazine. Je ne me rappelle pas exactement combien de temps il nous a fallu pour connaître cette raison, je crois même que c'est un forumeur qui a deviné que ça venait de pièces indisponibles, mais ça doit pas être loin de 3 mois.
> 
> Il aura fallu plus d'an pour que DocTB vienne expliquer comment ça se passait, quelles contraintes il avait et que les configs marchaient très forts, surtout la moins chère.
> ...


Je te rejoins, il y a eu une bonne période ou une poignée de gens  qui en effet pouvaient se compter sur les doigts de la main soutenaient "le forum hardware" du magasine canard pc à bout de bras, n'ayons pas peur des mots. Et pourtant ces quelques personnes n'ont rien à voir avec le magazine, n'ont jamais eu de contact avec ses membres, du moins ceux s'occupant du hardware, et ils en assuraient quand même le "SAV" gracieusement (ou pas  ::ninja:: )
Quand il y avait un lien avec mon pseudo sur les configs canardpc sur materiel.net ça m'a fait plaisir au début, mais si j'avais pu garder une historique et des chiffres sur le nombre de gens qui du coup s'inscrivaient pour me demander telle ou telle chose, pourquoi ci pourquoi pas ça, voire m'engueulaient parce que le pc ne leur plaisait pas/tombait en panne je pense que vous seriez surpris.
Moi non plus je ne suis pas là pour un pin's, les pin's ça me fait plus marrer, mais c'était bizarre d'essayer de jongler d'un côté avec des gens qui attendaient en gros une assistance, et d'un autre côté l'équipe du magazine qui nous laissait le bec dans l'eau (je me doute bien qu'ils avaient autre chose à foutre, mais un signe de vie de temps à autre on aurait apprécié).

Je sais, j'ai l'air d'arriver avec mes gros sabots pour accabler tout le monde sans solution, mais c'était simplement à but informatif.

----------


## Darken

Surtout que la seule fois où on a débattu avec Doc TB pour les configs, aucunes de nos idées n'a été véritablement retenu malgré le débat intéressant que ça a engendré. Et je l'avais contacté par mail, vu qu'il l'avait proposé lui-même dans le mag. Néanmoins, je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à l'avoir contacté ::huh:: . 
Par ailleurs, je trouve que la partie HW est quand même très paisible, presque un havre de paix (j'idéalise un peu ::ninja:: ) dans lequel les rares prises de bec sont réglés rapidement par Kasscrout. Un des seuls moments tendus que j'ai vu récemment, c'est quand j'ai demandé l'avis de la vile plèbe pour les tranches de prix. En parlant, je pense que mettre en sticker les topics des bourgeois et low-cost serait vraiment un plus pour les gens qui demandent conseil pour avoir au moins une base qui résulte de l'avis, ou du moins en partie, de la communauté.

----------


## Frypolar

> il fut un temps où une utiliser la modobell à un moment où le premier qui la voyait n'était pas d'humeur ça rapportait un ban.


C'est un peu ce que j'ai toujours lu et je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Je sais même pas où on arrive. Un petit message, peut-être à la suite de celui de la charte, pour expliquer comment contacter la modération serait le bienvenue.





> Je sais, j'ai l'air d'arriver avec mes gros sabots pour accabler tout le monde sans solution, mais c'était simplement à but informatif.


Et puis c'est passé, le but c'est que ça s'améliore.




> C'est normal à la moindre critique/  remarque, elles le prennent mal. Du coup on a plus envie.


Edit : non rien, oublie ma remarque, j'ai discuté avec t4nk  :;): .

----------


## Voldain

Ouais enfin El mariachi a été un habitué de la section Hard pendant longtemps.

----------


## Frypolar

> En parlant, je pense que mettre en sticker les topics des bourgeois et low-cost serait vraiment un plus pour les gens qui demandent conseil pour avoir au moins une base qui résulte de l'avis, ou du moins en partie, de la communauté.


Un seul topic épinglé pour les configs, celui des Configs de Canard mais non détourné de son but comme il l'est aujourd'hui. Dans le premier post on met des liens vers 3 topics : celui des configs du magazine, le tien pour les bourgeois et un dernier pour la plèbe qui ira voir JYS. Le reste du topic a le même but que le topic d'origine : exposer sa config ou demander un rapide conseil.

Ça ne surcharge pas la liste des topics épinglés et tout le monde est sur un même pied d'égalité.

----------


## Darken

Bonne idée.

----------


## t4nk

> Ha nan, tu m'as mal compris, je te demandais de balancer.


C'est pas encore l'heure.  ::ninja:: 

------

Punaise, je ne traine tellement plus du coté du hard que je n'avais pas vu que Kasscrout avait été recruté.  :Emo: 

----

Edit :



> Il faudrait peut-être essayé avant de dire ça non ? Je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir vu souvent là-bas et tant que les remarques sont un minimum argumentées elles sont prises en compte. D'ailleurs les "habitués" comme les "nouveaux habitués" si je puis dire, ceux que je n'ai pas cité dans mon message, ne sont pas toujours d'accord et ça ne se termine pas forcément en bain de sang.
> 
> J'ai déjà vu de tout nouveaux inscrits venir expliquer en quoi ils n'étaient pas d'accord et ils ne sont pas morts. Seulement ils sont venus expliquer, pas gueuler/troller.


Je pense que l'hombre au sombrero parlait des remarques de la modo aux habitués/piliers de la section, pas des relations autre membres.

----------


## t4nk

> Et roh .


Je savais que ça te plairait.  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est un peu ce que j'ai toujours lu et je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Je sais même pas où on arrive. Un petit message, peut-être à la suite de celui de la charte, pour expliquer comment contacter la modération serait le bienvenue.


Les modos sont équipés de boites à MP. Comme tout le monde. Donc si t'as un soucis tu MP un modo que tu vois connecté. Simple. 

Et les sanctions pour modobell abusive, c'est ultra rare. Au pire, si on trouve que ça vaut pas de sanction, on l'ignore.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et les sanctions pour modobell abusive, c'est ultra rare. Au pire, si on trouve que ça vaut pas de sanction, on l'ignore.


Et avec la modo bell vous recevez tous un message ?

----------


## Voldain

> Les modos sont équipés de boites à MP. Comme tout le monde. Donc si t'as un soucis tu MP un modo que tu vois connecté. Simple. 
> 
> Et les sanctions pour modobell abusive, c'est ultra rare. Au pire, si on trouve que ça vaut pas de sanction, on l'ignore.


Je m'en suis pris une récemment  :Emo: .
Bon sans points.  :tired:

----------


## Rocca

Salut, j'ai lu la plupart des topics en travers sur le sujet, il y a quand même 26 pages hein! 

Donc pardon, si cela a déjà été abordé, mais avec la version d'avant on avait accès au test de tous les jeux!
*
Attention* ce que je veux dire, est que maintenant on tape un jeu et on regarde là note! Alors qu'un avant on avait une page où il y avait tous les jeux avec les notes!

Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui regarde ce qui sort tous les 3-4 mois c'était nickel! Là il faut connaitre déjà de "nom" le jeu! Cela existe toujours ou pas?

----------


## O.Boulon

Heu, je ne pense pas.
Ca doit bien exister quelque part, mais il se peut que Half ne l'ait pas rattacher au reste du site.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Est-ce systématique le verrouillage de la boîte MP lors d'un ban?

----------


## johnclaude

Ce n'est pas verrouillé, simplement sa capacité est fortement réduite de sorte que tu dois la purger sérieusement pour pouvoir l'utiliser. :expérience:

----------


## O.Boulon

J'étais même pas au courant...
T'es sûr que c'est un verrouillage ou alors, c'est la diminution du nombre de messages ?

Cimer Johnclaude.

Bah, on va voir si on peut corriger ça, parce que ça fait carrément double peine.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'étais même pas au courant...
> T'es sûr que c'est un verrouillage ou alors, *c'est la diminution du nombre de messages ?*
> 
> Cimer Johnclaude.
> 
> Bah, on va voir si on peut corriger ça, parce que ça fait carrément double peine.


C'est plutôt cela qui arrive, la boîte se retrouve à 100% alors qu'une heure avant elle était (par exemple) à 84%.
Ce n'est arrivé qu'à la suite des bans par 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ezechiel.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a dit quoi sur les noms, les blessures à laisser cicatriser et compagnie ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On a dit quoi sur les noms, les blessures à laisser cicatriser et compagnie ?


Ah pardon, j'avais pas suivi feu le topic de la modération (sérieux), juste poser 3 questions.
Je vire ou je spoile?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi j'ai une suggestion pour le forum, selon moi ca pourrait aider a ce qu'on s'y retrouve mieux dans les grands grand topics comme celui-ci, la ou les nombre de post est vraiment grand.
Ça serait de faire des sous-niveaux de topic, je m'explique :
On répond soit au topic (niveau 0), ou alors on réponds a la réponse d'un autre (niveau 1).
Dans ce dernier cas la réponse est affichée avec un alinéa, ce qui permet de hiérarchiser la discutions.
Après si on réponds a la la réponse d'une réponse, on a plusieurs alinéas (on peut descendre assez bas comme ca).
Ainsi dans un long topic, les grandes digressions sont visibles, et mettre un bouton pour masquer les réponses des sous niveaux peut clarifier énormément les choses, puisqu'on limiterait l'affichage aux seules choses essentielles. :B): 

Je propose aussi de donner aux modo la possibilité de pouvoir modifier le niveau d'un message, comme ca si un type a cliqué sur le mauvais type de réponse, on peut corriger ca pour garder un topic organisé.

Pour l'interface en elle même, je propose que le bouton "répondre" en bas a droite de chaque post fasse une réponse de niveau inférieur a ce post, et que le bouton "répondre" tout en bas de la discutions agisse au niveau 0.
Faudrait mettre des boutons "répondre" en bas a droite de chaque sous niveau aussi.


Voila pour mon idée. ::rolleyes:: 
C'est pas très bien expliqué, c'est confus, mais j'espère que vous avez compris les grandes lignes

Zen pensez quoi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Question de point de vue, d'après ce que disait boulon plus tôt (en répondant à une de mes questions) on peut l'utiliser pour poser une question, il fut un temps où une utiliser la modobell à un moment où le premier qui la voyait n'était pas d'humeur ça rapportait un ban. Du coup je ne l'utilisais quasiment jamais.


Ca c'est de ma faute...
J'ai eu un peu tendance à traiter les mecs qui utilisaient la modobell comme des balances, avant de me rendre compte que seule une infime minorité rapidement identifiable s'en servait pour régler des comptes.




> Quand il y avait un lien avec mon pseudo sur les configs canardpc sur materiel.net ça m'a fait plaisir au début, mais si j'avais pu garder une historique et des chiffres sur le nombre de gens qui du coup s'inscrivaient pour me demander telle ou telle chose, pourquoi ci pourquoi pas ça, voire m'engueulaient parce que le pc ne leur plaisait pas/tombait en panne je pense que vous seriez surpris.


Ca, je crois que personne à la rédac n'était au courant.
Et là, d'un coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi t'étais un peu chafouin ces derniers temps, ça plus les retards des abos.

Finalement, c'est plutôt utile de poser les choses comme ça, parce que je t'avoue que très longtemps pour moi, t'as été un gars qui faisait sa diva parce qu'il touchait en Hardware.

Après, si t'as un tas d'inconnus qui sont venus te prendre la tête à partir d'un truc qui porte le nom de notre magazine, je comprends parfaitement que tu te sois attendu à un peu plus de reconnaissance.

Si ça se reproduit, n'hésite pas à utiliser la modo bell histoire qu'un membre de la rédaction mette les choses au clair...

---------- Post ajouté à 11h00 ----------




> Moi j'ai une suggestion pour le forum, selon moi ca pourrait aider a ce qu'on s'y retrouve mieux dans les grands grand topics comme celui-ci, la ou les nombre de post est vraiment grand.
> Ça serait de faire des sous-niveaux de topic, je m'explique :
> On répond soit au topic (niveau 0), ou alors on réponds a la réponse d'un autre (niveau 1).
> Dans ce dernier cas la réponse est affichée avec un alinéa, ce qui permet de hiérarchiser la discutions.
> Après si on réponds a la la réponse d'une réponse, on a plusieurs alinéas (on peut descendre assez bas comme ca).
> Ainsi dans un long topic, les grandes digressions sont visibles, et mettre un bouton pour masquer les réponses des sous niveaux peut clarifier énormément les choses, puisqu'on limiterait l'affichage aux seules choses essentielles.
> 
> Je propose aussi de donner aux modo la possibilité de pouvoir modifier le niveau d'un message, comme ca si un type a cliqué sur le mauvais type de réponse, on peut corriger ca pour garder un topic organisé.
> 
> ...


Tu peux basculer l'affichage des topics à l'aide d'une option en haut à droite du forum, en dessous du bouton déconnexion.
Ah bah non. Fais chier.
Attends je cherche et je te dis.

Edit : Bon ben je suis complètement teubé, je le trouve pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Rien à voir mais je profite de cet échange pour parler une fois de plus de quelque chose que je regrette concernant la section Hardware. 
> 
> Vous publiez deux magazines, CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Sur les topics des jeux on a régulièrement des interventions de membres de la rédaction qui donnent des informations sur un jeu et partagent leurs impressions. Je prends l'exemple du topic de Dragon Age 2, Moquette et Boulon sont passés parler du jeu et prévenir que ça sentait le sapin. Que l'avis soit positif ou négatif, on voit souvent ce type d'interventions même bien avant ou bien après la sortie du jeu.
> 
> Dans la section hardware ce n'est jamais le cas. Mais vraiment jamais. Faites une petite recherche pour voir. DocTB passe à peine tous les 3 mois. Casque Noir j'ai le souvenir de 3 ou 4 messages. Tout ça en presque 2 ans (le premier CPC HW date de Mai 2009).
> 
> Je vais parler particulièrement des configs de canard parce que selon moi il illustre bien le problème. Quand elles ont fait leur apparition avec le magazine on a trouvé ça super. Vraiment. Et puis on a vu des gens, souvent de nouveaux inscrits, venir nous demander pourquoi on ne trouvait plus les configs sur le site. On a été bien incapables de leur répondre puisque les informations dont on bénéficiait venaient uniquement de la lecture du magazine. Je ne me rappelle pas exactement combien de temps il nous a fallu pour connaître cette raison, je crois même que c'est un forumeur qui a deviné que ça venait de pièces indisponibles, mais ça doit pas être loin de 3 mois.
> 
> Il aura fallu plus d'an pour que DocTB vienne expliquer comment ça se passait, quelles contraintes il avait et que les configs marchaient très forts, surtout la moins chère.
> ...



Je peux pas vous répondre là dessus vu que c'es tplus l'histoire de CPC Hardware.

Tout ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que si nous on est 5 à plein temps sur CPC tout court, eux, ils sont deux sur CPC Hardware.
Par conséquent, ils ont moins le temps de venir traîner sur les forums.

Qui plus est, on a pas non plus la même perception de la nécessité de communiquer sur ce qu'on pense.
Un avis de jeu vidéo et un jeu vidéo tout court se périme beaucoup plus vite que du Hardware.

Par conséquent, nous, on a l'habitude de tirer la sonnette d'alarme dés qu'on en a la possibilité.
Eux, ils ont peut être moins de pression vu la durée de vie d'un produit.

----------


## Eloween

> Edit : Bon ben je suis complètement teubé, je le trouve pas.


Ton corps change, pas d'inquiétude : c'est normal.
Des petits poils apparaissent qui peuvent cacher ta virilité.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sur jv.com ils ont partiellement résolu le problème de la modération anonyme avec un compte "Modération". 
> 
> Le seul problème c'est qu'en cas de grief, "Modérati_on_" est un con. Quand on ne peut pas nommer une personne c'est quand même assez préjudiciable, surtout quand on est dans son bon droit.
> 
> Alors il faudrait prévenir un super-modérateur.


On pourrait peut être faire ça sur plusieurs niveaux :

-des modos qui alertent, qui mettent en garde et qui discute avec leur propre compte. Style GameMaster
-Un compte sonette d'alarme qui se manifeste avant la punition histoire de vraiment marqué le coup.
-Un compte bourreau qui punit.

Comme ça, ça évite les "t'es un connard, tu m'aimes pas, c'est pour ça que tu me punis".

----------


## Eloween

> On pourrait peut être faire ça sur plusieurs niveaux :
> 
> -des modos qui alertent, qui mettent en garde et qui discute avec leur propre compte. Style GameMaster
> -Un compte sonette d'alarme qui se manifeste avant la punition histoire de vraiment marqué le coup.
> -Un compte bourreau qui punit.
> 
> Comme ça, ça évite les "t'es un connard, tu m'aimes pas, c'est pour ça que tu me punis".


Est ce qu'il y a besoin de tout çà ? 

Il est plutôt classieux et bien fréquenté le forum de canardpc. Et puis le bourreau est très moyennement efficace de nos jours : un petit logiciel pour changer d'ip, un nouveau pseudo ont raison de sa hache en mousse.

Je suis persuadé que Le posteur lambda un bon fond, il faut garder espoir et deplacer sa joie de vivre vers un topic à troll avec un pop up d'une chanson de Mireille Mathieu en boucle.
C'est comme ça sur la page de sncf.com  (pop up radio sncf obligatoire pour les usagers que l'on n'aime pas !)

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, là, je reviens du topic Dragon Age 2 PC.

Et y a pas mal de questions que je me pose...

-Qu'est ce qu'on fait quand une horde de gars qui ont pas joué occupent tout l'espace en empêchant ceux qui veulent parler du contenu réel du jeu de poster ?

On dégage tous les trolls du topic ?
On refuse à ceux qui ont joué d'en parler parce qu'ils ont mauvais goût ?
On crée deux topics distincts ?
-Comment la modération doit réagir quand des mecs vont citer des tests (pros ou amateurs) venant d'autres sites ou magazines pour dire "oh les connards ! Regardez comment ils sont teubés" ?

-Comment on fait quand des tas de mecs parlent d'un jeu différent sur Console et PC sur un topic PC ?


Moi, je préconiserais de distribuer des bans et des claques parce que, plutôt que de vraiment jouer la carte de l'intelligence et de faire triopher leur vue à coups d'arguments, les trois quarts tablent sur la confusion et l'énumération de conneries pour faire taire la partie adverse.
Ca me fait un peu penser à une meute, c'est moche.

----------


## mescalin

Bah c'est vrai que le soucis c'est que souvent, t'as beau essayer de faire de la médiation, ça marche pas, du coup faut voir si les mecs sont des faux troll (genre de  bonne foi), ce qui est quand même rarement le cas. Dans ce cas-là, je sais pas, mais sinon, faut sanctionner. amha

----------


## Eloween

Si je me répète c 'est qu'au moins je ne me contredis pas : on dégage les messages vers un topic poubelle avec un pop up de mireille mathieu. (Le volume à fond si possible)

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bah c'est vrai que le soucis c'est que souvent, t'as beau essayer de faire de la médiation, ça marche pas


Et ça c'est juste l'enfer du modo  :Emo:

----------


## johnclaude

> Ca c'est de ma faute...
> J'ai eu un peu tendance à traiter les mecs qui utilisaient la modobell comme des balances, avant de me rendre compte que seule une infime minorité rapidement identifiable s'en servait pour régler des comptes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca, je crois que personne à la rédac n'était au courant.
> Et là, d'un coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi t'étais un peu chafouin ces derniers temps, ça plus les retards des abos.
> 
> Finalement, c'est plutôt utile de poser les choses comme ça, parce que je t'avoue que très longtemps pour moi, t'as été un gars qui faisait sa diva parce qu'il touchait en Hardware.
> ...


Déjà évitons tout amalgame: je ne suis pas du genre à me toucher le hardware facilement hein je ne suis pas ce qu'on appelle un garçon facile. ::rolleyes:: 
Pour la section hardware il faudrait peut être un équipe de modération, 4 ou 5 personnes qui auraient en gros les droits de la modération classique mais juste dans les 2 sections hardware (choix et conseils/dépannage) et dans la section périphérique. (pour la section software vu le peu que j'y vais je ne me prononcerai pas)

----------


## Karhmit

> On pourrait peut être faire ça sur plusieurs niveaux :
> 
> -des modos qui alertent, qui mettent en garde et qui discute avec leur propre compte. Style GameMaster
> -Un compte sonette d'alarme qui se manifeste avant la punition histoire de vraiment marqué le coup.
> -Un compte bourreau qui punit.
> 
> Comme ça, ça évite les "t'es un connard, tu m'aimes pas, c'est pour ça que tu me punis".


Pour rebondir sur cette idée, sur les comptes " sonette " et " bourreau ", pourquoi ne pas installer des réponses types, puisque les problèmes rencontrés sont souvent les mêmes (j'ai l'impression) ? C'est pas très glamour et ça correspond pas vraiment à l'esprit d'un forum, mais ça permettrait de ne pas reconnaitre le modérateur derrière le compte générique, problème qui a été soulevé plus haut.

Les réponses types pourraient même être répertoriées dans un topic avec les explications de chaque cas, pour l'utilisateur qui aimerait en savoir plus.

----------


## gun

> Sinon, là, je reviens du topic Dragon Age 2 PC.
> 
> Et y a pas mal de questions que je me pose...


En gros je pense qu'il faudrait limité le nombre de message par personne genre 1 par heure ou par jour même. Parce que ce que j'ai lu là-bas c'est grosso modo les mêmes personnes qui rabâchent la même chose. Quand un jeu sort faut le passer en mode "Hot zone" pis voila 1 message/jour/heure et la possibilité d'edit pour rajouter quelque chose si besoin.

Enfin ce qui est pas mal pour d'autres jeux (les COD ou Starcraft par exemple) c'est qu'il y a souvent un nouveau topic qui se crée dans la section multi et ben à chaque fois le thread de la section multi est propre et ouvert aux discussions.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je pense que l'hombre au sombrero parlait des remarques de la modo aux habitués/piliers de la section, pas des relations autre membres.


Non ce message ne s'adressait pas aux modos, malheureusement. Ils étaient exemplaires à "l'époque". Il y avait même un temps où aucun modo ne foutait les pieds dans le sous forum hardware, on était en "auto gestion" et tout ce passait bien. Jusqu'au jour où certains membres ont furieusement chié dans la colle, ce qui a valu une intervention musclée de O. Boulon. Intervention qui commença para un truc genre : "S'il il avait bien une sous section où on ne pensait jamais intervenir, c'était celle du hardware, ...."
Bon après il y a eu des situations que j'ai dites dans mon premier post.

Attention, ce que j'ai dit ci dessus ne doit aucunement être considéré comme un quelconque règlement de compte envers qui que ce soit. On  est pas là pour ça et je pense que nous sommes tous des gens bons.

Sinon pour revenir au coeur du du débat, n'est-il pas envisageable que chaque titulaire de son topic aie des droits minimes de modération pour le topic qu'il a créé? Ou est-ce trop utopic :jean blaguin:? Il faudrait apporter différentes hiérarchies de modération: des membres qui ont quelques droits sur leur topic, puis les modos qui surveillent de dessus. Bien les alertes modos resteraient accessibles à tous. Rendre les membres "responsables" de la bonne tenue de leur topic et hierarchiser la modération. C'est peu être ingérable, en prenant un peu de recul... Ça tournerait peut être au pugilat sur certains topic finalement... ::): 

Bon je laisse quand même mon avis, ça peut aider pour quelque chose.

----------


## ducon

> -des modos qui alertent, qui mettent en garde et qui discute avec leur propre compte. Style GameMaster
> -Un compte sonette d'alarme qui se manifeste avant la punition histoire de vraiment marqué le coup.
> -Un compte bourreau qui punit.


Ça me semble une usine à gaz, et les deux derniers me semblent impersonnels et déresponsabilisants.




> Comme ça, ça évite les "t'es un connard, tu m'aimes pas, c'est pour ça que tu me punis".


Ça ne sera jamais évitable avec un troll ou avec un prépubère. Il est là pour faire ce qu’il veut, et par tous les moyens, pas du tout pour construire.




> -Qu'est ce qu'on fait quand une horde de gars qui ont pas joué occupent tout l'espace en empêchant ceux qui veulent parler du contenu réel du jeu de poster ?
> 
> On dégage tous les trolls du topic ?
> On refuse à ceux qui ont joué d'en parler parce qu'ils ont mauvais goût ?
> On crée deux topics distincts ?


Les trois, capitaine ô capitaine.
Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

> N
> Sinon pour revenir au coeur du du débat, n'est-il pas envisageable que chaque titulaire de son topic aie des droits minimes de modération pour le topic qu'il a créé?



Quoi comme droits ?

----------


## ducon

Cacher des messages (pas supprimer), quitte à la modération de trancher ensuite, mais il ne faudrait pas que ça devienne une usine à gaz supplémentaire.

----------


## t4nk

> Bah, on va voir si on peut corriger ça, parce que ça fait carrément double peine.


La limite tombe à 50. C'est sûr que ça fait carrément double peine.




> Comme ça, ça évite les "t'es un connard, tu m'aimes pas, c'est pour ça que tu me punis".


Surtout que la majorités des sanctions sont collées après concertation entre plusieurs modos. C'est le cas idéal sauf en cas de sous-effectif où ça devient très difficilement réalisable.
Les comptes Maman (avertissement) et Papa (la baffe) pourraient effectivement désamorcer quelques rancoeurs nominatives alors que la décision de sanction c'est faite à plusieurs.




> Non ce message ne s'adressait pas aux modos, malheureusement. (...)


Ah, ça fait si longtemps que ça qui tu as lâché la section du hard et de ses substituts seskuels ? La vache, ça ne me rajeuni pas.  :Emo: 
Désolé pour la mésinterprétation.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Peut être qu'une punition pourrait être un quota de message/jour ?
Genre : Tu flood ==> Tu es limité a 2msg/jour  pendant 1 semaine.
Ça permettrait peut être de punir a plus grande échelle ?

----------


## t4nk

Ce genre de truc ne risque pas de bouffer une quantité de ressources serveur monstrueuse ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Cacher des messages (pas supprimer), quitte à la modération de trancher ensuite, mais il ne faudrait pas que ça devienne une usine à gaz supplémentaire.


Ouaip je pensais à un truc du genre aussi. Virer des posts c'est trop, et ça partirait rapidement en couille. On alors certains topic n'auraient que trois posts  :^_^: 
Punaise Ducon t'as lu dans mes pensées  ::o:  Je me sens tout chose  :Emo: 



---------- Post ajouté à 15h00 ----------




> Désolé pour la mésinterprétation.


Pas de soucis  ::):  Ne t'excuse pas.

----------


## t4nk

Bah si, un peu quand même, et puis ducon il sait lire dans tes pensées, lui.  :Emo:

----------


## pins

J'arrive carrément après la bataille, et encore pour faire le négateur, je vous prie de m'en excuser par avance, mais l'idée d'un modo "golem" (metalplanet  :Emo:  ) apersonnel, j'y vois une limite. Dans l'état de tension qui est encore un peu palpable, il y en aura sans doute pour voir la marque de tel ou tel modo derrière une sanction délivrée sous le masque, voir de la chercher. C'est tout, après il y a l'autodiscipline et voilà, mais je soulève juste ça, dans le seul but de pouvoir dire plus tard "je vous aurais prévenu".
Je retourne me coucher, m'enfin je peux pas m'empêcher de remarquer en passant que vous gérez pas non plus le problème comme des minus et que ça c'est vraiment appréciable.

----------


## mescalin

> Ça me semble une usine à gaz, et les deux derniers me semblent impersonnels et déresponsabilisants.


Impersonnel, c'est le but, justement. Déresponsabilisant, je comprends pas trop vu qu'il doit s'agir d'une décision concertée de l'équipe de modération. Après c'est sur que ça fait usine a gaz.

----------


## Wobak

Bah le plus simple ça serait qu'on ait une option "Sanction Anonyme" quand on la pose. Ça évite le log/relog, et ça permet dans les cas sensibles de ne pas avoir à dire qui a posé la sanction.

Après, de là à ce qu'on dise "ça doit être tel modo qui ne m'aime pas qui se dégonfle", il n'y a qu'un pas. Personnellement, je suis pour la modération "assumée" mais raisonnable.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Tenez, un cas d'école.
Que faut-il faire dans ce cas-là?
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...32938&page=313
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=9379


Spoiler Alert! 


Le lien de sa signature est fait à partir d'une réponse que je lui ai faite.

----------


## ducon

> Peut être qu'une punition pourrait être un quota de message/jour ?
> Genre : Tu flood ==> Tu es limité a 2msg/jour  pendant 1 semaine.
> Ça permettrait peut être de punir a plus grande échelle ?


Deux messages par jour ?  ::mellow::  Autant bannir un jour, c’est plus franc et moins tordu.




> Après, de là à ce qu'on dise "ça doit être tel modo qui ne m'aime pas qui se dégonfle", il n'y a qu'un pas. Personnellement, je suis pour la modération "assumée" mais raisonnable.


Pareil.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Deux messages par jour ?  *Autant bannir un jour*, c’est plus franc et moins tordu.


C'est effectivement supportable tout en marquant bien la portée de l'acte.
10 jours par contre...

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Désolé de couper la conversation, mais j'ai une remarque sur la rubrique compte CPC (qui a due déjà être exposée, mais j'ai la flemme de rechercher dans tout le topac) :
On peut définir des jeux en favoris, et ça permet d'avoir toutes les news et articles en rapport. Il serait super pratique de pouvoir choisir uniquement les articles qui nous intéressent (et dans mon cas, ceux du wiki), indépendamment du reste des news, sinon çà risque de devenir vite illisible. Ou bien, pouvoir faire un tri pour séparer les articles des news.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tenez, un cas d'école.
> Que faut-il faire dans ce cas-là?


Rire.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

TheOnlyPA a surement raison.
On devrait créer un topic pour parler de la cise de modération.
La on bloque les idées qui parlent d'autre chose.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout va ensemble.
Et puis, je vous avoue que j'ai la giga flemme de faire le tri dans le topic ce soir.

----------


## Pelomar

Au fait, de manière toute conne, y a pas un problème d'effectif ?
Depuis quelques temps on a vu pas mal de méthodes plus expéditives qu'a l'habitude, ca serait pas du -entre autre- a des modos débordés ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est vrai que c'est très difficile de gérer un forum de cette taille quand on est un petit groupe.
On va très surement commencer à chercher des modérateurs en rab' très bientôt.

----------


## ducon

> genre les mecs en guerre contre Doc TB ou Ezechiel.


 ::mellow:: 
OK, désolé, je dois être un bisounours.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je n'édite pas ton message, t'en fais ce que tu veux, mais depuis une bonne centaine de posts tout le monde a essayé de ne pas évoquer les différents conflits qui nous amènent aujourd'hui à nous poser des questions sur la modération.

Alors, on te saurait reconnaissant de pas briser la chaîne et de laisser les plaies se refermer au lieu de jeter du sel dessus.

Edit : Pareil pour Ducon dont c'est le second rappel à l'ordre.
Ca serait cool que tu fasses un effort.

----------


## CaeDron

On avait pas dit quelque chose à propos des plaies, blessures à panser, tout ça ?  :tired: 

EDIT : Boulon est plus rapide, je m'incline. Delete mon message si il le faut.

----------


## flextabeu

> C'est vrai que c'est très difficile de gérer un forum de cette taille quand on est un petit groupe.
> On va très surement commencer à chercher des modérateurs en rab' très bientôt.


Je peux m'inscrire ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest14712

> EDIT : Boulon est plus rapide, je m'incline. Delete mon message si il le faut.


Juste un petit rappel que beaucoup de gens semblent ignorer et qui en plus peut concerner le sujet, tout le monde peut supprimer ses propres messages avec la fonction « éditer ».  :;):

----------


## Anton

Responsabiliser les créateurs d'un _topic_, c'est intéressant.

Le souci, c'est qu'en réfléchissant rapidement, à moins d'une fonction vB qui m'ait échappée, c'est impossible par défaut en tant qu'attribution automatique ; il faudrait que quelqu'un code spécifiquement un _mod_ (pardon, un "hack", le terme officiel pour les _mods_ vB ) pour cela. 

Notez que c'est probablement faisable, il existe bien par exemple un _hack_ pour fermer automatiquement tout _topic_ atteignant un nombre donné de pages/réponses et en recréant automatiquement un nouveau avec ~2 dans le titre et s'ensuivant exponentiellement, via un _bot_, sans intervention directe comme ici. 


Dans l'absolu tout ça est bien trop compliqué. 
Suffit vraiment simplement d'accroître les rangs de la modération (pas démesurément non plus), refaire une beauté à la charte (ou la finaliser, elle est toujours en phase _beta_ non ?  :tired:  ), re/définir celle des modérateurs, pourquoi pas de taguer modo de gros habitués pertinents et volontaires des sections _Hardware_, et roulez jeunesse dans la joie, la bonne humeur et le _topic_ du cœur  ::lol::

----------


## ekOz

Je vous l'avais dit que mon idée était la meilleure  :B): 

Je veux une place du coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enigma

> Suffit vraiment simplement d'accroître les rangs de la modération (pas démesurément non plus), refaire une beauté à la charte (ou la finaliser, elle est toujours en phase _beta_ non ?  ), re/définir celle des modérateurs, pourquoi pas de taguer modo de gros habitués pertinents et volontaires des sections _Hardware_, et roulez jeunesse dans la joie, la bonne humeur et le _topic_ du cœur


Pourquoi la section _Hardware_ et pas la section _Jeux Vidéos_ ou la section _pouet pouet_ ? :appellaHALDE:




> Peut être qu'une punition pourrait être un quota de message/jour ?
> Genre : Tu flood ==> Tu es limité a 2msg/jour pendant 1 semaine.
> Ça permettrait peut être de punir a plus grande échelle ?


J'ai connu un forum comme ça. C'était assez frustrant pour les gens ils pouvaient poster 10 messages par jours quand ils étaient limités. Yavait souvent des limités mais du coup si ils passent leur temps à dire n'importe quoi et flooder inutilement autant les ban. Et devoir attendre le lendemain pour poster un truc c'est pas mal relou quand tu sais que la discussion va dévier.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Dernier truc, un terme qui revient régulièrement dans ce thread, "troll" : va falloir penser a le définir. 
C'est différent de "message auquel je n'adhère pas ou auquel m'échappe le sens ou la subtilité".

----------


## O.Boulon

Dernier truc, un terme qui revient régulièrement dans ce thread, "troll" : va falloir penser a le définir. 
[/QUOTE]
Là dessus, par contre je suis super d'accord.
C'est vrai que quand on est modérateur et fatigué, ben c'est tout de suite plus facile de sabrer le gars et de le doser comme troll.

Par contre, si les modos sont plus nombreux, qu'ils ont différents avis et qu'ils on tl'ooccasion de discuter, ben ça permet peut être d'avoir un système moins cassant.

Je prends un exemple : 

Elinol fait rire plein de monde.
Moi, les trois quarts du temps, je trouve qu'il fait du facile et du reloud.

Oni me fait rire moi.
Certains modos le trouve égocentrique et pourrisseur de topic.

Et y a des vrais trolls.
Tiens Samara, comme le dit Da Soth plus bas.

----------


## Da-Soth

Là où je te rejoins c'est sur le ban général. Genre, pour le citer, le ban d'Elinol ne sert à rien. Lui interdire des topics à la rigueur mais interdire le forum pour du Troll ou des posts pas bien malins (mais qui ont le mérite de me faire rire) c'est surement avoir la main trop lourde. Mais je mets ça sur le compte de la nervosité actuelle de la modération.

Qaunt à la définition du Troll, je crois qu'elle est plus ou moins admise. Quand tu posts à la Samara de manière constamment agressives, quand tu posts pour rentrer dans le lard des gens ou pour espérer des réactions épidermiques, c'est un troll.

Quand c'est du HC, des posts pour faire marrer ce n'est pas du troll. Le seul soucis de ces deux derniers cas, c'est que ça peut noyer l'info qui peut être interessante. Donc un rappel à l'ordre, voir effaçage de posts sur un topic de jeu, pourquoi pas. Mais sur le topic du coeur ou de l'actu, je vois pas bien à quoi ça sert.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Elinol fait rire plein de monde.
> Moi, les trois quarts du temps, je trouve qu'il fait du facile et du reloud.
> 
> Oni me fait rire moi.
> Certains modos le trouve égocentrique et pourrisseur de topic.
> 
> Et y a des vrais trolls.
> Tiens Samara, comme le dit Da Soth plus bas.


Mais il y a même pas besoin d'affectifs. Le troll, le HC, le flood, ce sont des définitions simples quels que soit l'auteur. Définissez les termes dans la charte et appliquez la sanction suivant la charte.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais il y a même pas besoin d'affectifs. Le troll, le HC, le flood, ce sont des définitions simples quels que soit l'auteur. Définissez les termes dans la charte et appliquez la sanction suivant la charte.




C'est  chouette d'avoir des certitudes, mais elles survivent rarement à l'expérience.
Il y a un équilibre à trouver entre une rigidité qui "ordonne" et un laxisme qui "rend fun", c'est justement  ce cocktail qui fait la bonne ambiance d'un forum.
Et c'est pour ça qu'on donne la possibilité aux forumeurs d'en discuter avec nous...

----------


## TheToune

De ce que j'en ai vu et comparé à d'autres forum, la modération est pas si mal ... C'est évident qu'il faille la faire évoluer en même temps que le site et le forum, mais les problèmes actuel sont très loin de ce que j'ai déjà pu voir ailleurs. Le fait même que cette discutions existe alors que les problèmes sont au final encore très ciblé, c'est quand même très sein par rapport a d'autres forums.

De ce que j'en voit la modération est peu être devenu effectivement un peu surchargé au fil du temps, surtout que les topics liés aux serveur de jeu attire pas mal de nouveaux et pas toujours des élites. 
La charte est reconnu par les habitués, mais les nouveaux ont parfois du mal à comprendre qu'on demande à la respecter plus que de coutume. Elle gagnerait à être plus mise en valeur.
Il faudrait aussi mettre en valeur la modo Bell. Pas sur que tous le monde sache où elle est et quand s'en servir.
Enfin dernier point, depuis la défection de Boulon, j'ai l'impression que les modérateurs sont un peu laissé seul juges et arbitres, sans orientation précise et règles uniformes. Du coup chacun fait surement de son mieux mais les modérations peuvent paraître plus arbitraire et plus lié à la personnalité du modérateur, qu'a une ligne de conduite imposé par les règles du forums. C'est ce genre de phénomène qui victimise les modérés et créent des animosité envers les modérateurs. Sans aller jusqu’à rendre la modération anonyme, il faut surtout qu'elle soit uniforme au maximum.

----------


## O.Boulon

Topic réouvert.
Vous noterez que j'ai édité un peu toutes les prises de becs en essayant de conservant les interrogations et les suggestions qui pourront nous permettre d'avancer.

Je vous le rappelle, ici, il n'est pas question de régler de vieux comptes mais de tenter de se poser pour voir se qu'on fera demain.

----------


## Narushima

D'ailleurs histoire de recentrer le débat, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un énoncé clair et simple ?
Quelle est la question, qu'est-ce qu'on essaye de faire, on débat sur quoi, quel est le problème ?

C'est peut-être naïf mais ça peut aider.




> D[...]c'est quand même très sein [...]


Haha, "sein" !

----------


## Karhmit

Je poste la réponse que je tapais au moment de la fermeture du topic. Le message cité a été édité, mais je trouve que le sujet était important. Après, si ça ne convient pas, j'accepte de l'effacer.




> Franchement, l'ambiance est primordiale dans cette communauté. Certain considèrent le topic du coeur comme un sujet sérieux (je lol quand même) mais je crois pas que ce type de topic ait sa place dans un fofo de jeu vidéo. Ou alors de manière légère et décontracté, en accord avec le ton de Canard PC. Il existe d'autres sites pour ça. Et je fais le même parallele avec celui de l'actu. Mais d'un autre côté il faut qu'on garde le ton léger en accord avec la charte. Il existe aussi des sites d'actualité si on veut débattre sérieusement.


En même temps, ce qui fait que les personnes restent sur ce forum, c'est en particulier pour sa diversité (je pense). En tout cas, c'est la raison pour laquelle je le survole assez fréquemment, parce que parler uniquement de jeux vidéos toute la journée, merci bien.

Une communauté se soude aussi quand les participants se trouvent des points communs dans des domaines différents. Je suis venu parce que je voulais discuter sur l'actualité du jeu vidéo. Je reste parce que je peux aussi discuter de cinéma, de bande dessinée, de littérature et voir des photos montages à la con...

Effacer un topic parce qu'il n'aurait pas sa place est dommage, parce que ça empêche cette diversité. Bien sur, si un topic apporte plus de mal que de bien ou ne respecte pas la charte, c'est autre chose.


Edit de Boulon : Je me suis permis de retirer un extrait très mineur allant explicitement à l'encontre de la chartre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors, un énoncé clair et simple.... Euh...

La rédaction va bientôt faire une réunion concernant le site Internet et le forum.
On a déjà nos petites idées quand aux améliorations et réorganisations possibles pour que tout soit plus agréable ici-bas.

Mais, vu qu'on est pas des utilisateurs, on a aussi besoin de savoir ce dont vous auriez besoin pour tirer parti au mieux du forum.

Certains ont déjà évoqué la possibilité de donner au créateur de topic des capacités de modération très limitées pour pouvoir gérer certains inconvénients.

On était parti là dessus.
Depuis un débat sur la modération s'est greffé sur le topic.

Et je vous demande de faire très attention quand vous engagez sur cette pente-là.

Ce n'est pas un topic où régler ses compter, ni un topic pour crier à l'injustice ou "vazy régis mords'y l'oeil".

On en a rien à faire de ce qui s'est passé, de qui a gagné, de qui a perdu, de qui est satisfait, de qui est dégoûté.

Ce qui nous intéresse, c'est de voir comment, "demain", on va pouvoir vous donner un forum et un site où vous pourrez être plus créatif, où vous pourrez mener à bien les choses qui vous intéressent, où vous pourrez en faire le plus possibile tout en étant le plus autonome.

Moi, j'ai laissé tomber la modération et je n'ai aucune envie de m'y remettre.
D'ailleurs, il est clair que personne ne voudrait que je m'y remette. Tant mieux.

Je suis donc dans une position qui me permet de faire le passeur de plat et de remonter vos idées à la rédaction, qui elle s'occupera de définir un modèle à partir de tous ces éléments et de sa volonté propre.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Effacer un topic parce qu'il n'aurait pas sa place est dommage, parce que ça empêche cette diversité. Bien sur, si un topic apporte plus de mal que de bien ou ne respecte pas la charte, c'est autre chose.


Je t'apporte un élément de réponse sur ce sujet là.
Certains topics, même s'ils ne sont pas explicitement en désaccord avec les règles du forum peuvent être amenés à être supprimés sur décision de la rédaction.

En effet, le forum de CanardPC est avant tout une porte d'entrée vers le magazine CanardPC... Une sorte de carte de visite.

Par conséquent, il peut arriver que l'équipe décide qu'un sujet détonne avec la ligne éditoriale ou l'ambiance générale de CanardPC.

Je prends un exemple : si jamais un topic s'ouvrait sur les figurines Manga/anime/jeuxvidéo et qu'il était rempli de poupées sexy mais pas nue ou érotique, même si le topic restait dans les limites de la Charte, on le dégagerait pour des questions d'image de marque.

C'est un peu pareil avec le topic des screenshots où des membres de la rédaction ont récemment fait une descente pour virer les images de Pin-ups vidéoludique parce que c'est pas vraiment nos ambiances les gros zoom sur les nichons.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Là dessus, par contre je suis super d'accord.
> C'est vrai que quand on est modérateur et fatigué, ben c'est tout de suite plus facile de sabrer le gars et de le doser comme troll.
> 
> Par contre, si les modos sont plus nombreux, qu'ils ont différents avis et qu'ils on tl'ooccasion de discuter, ben ça permet peut être d'avoir un système moins cassant.
> 
> Je prends un exemple : 
> 
> Elinol fait rire plein de monde.
> Moi, les trois quarts du temps, je trouve qu'il fait du facile et du reloud.
> ...



Ouaip, je suis absolument d'accord. Sur les deux points.
Il est important qu'on soit assez de modo pour qu'ils puissent y avoir discussion et désaccords entre nous.
Par exemple, si moi je laisse passer un truc d'Elinol (j'assume), rien n'empêche un autre modo d'en parler et de le sanctionner. 
Sauf que là on est 4 modos, donc du coup c'est durdur. On est pas partout.
Et du coup on arrive souvent après la guerre, ce qui oblige au sabrage radical (cf topic du coeur où je découvre un bordel sur 4 pages, ce qui me force à tout virer et à ban du topic sans trop avoir le temps de poser le problème, pour éviter que ça continue). C'est clairement pas la bonne méthode, mais on y est obligé en ce moment, faute d'effectifs suffisants, et d'avis différents. 
Le "problème" du forum actuellement est un simple problème de modération qui part d'un problème de communication rédaction => modos qui place les modos dans une position inconfortable et qui a entrainé le départ de modos qui nous manquent beaucoup maintenant.

Une solution devra être trouvé sur ces points, mais la rédaction en a pleinement conscience et je suis pas inquiet du tout. Je pense déjà que quand cette partie strictement modération sera repartie sur de bons rails (embauche, refonte du lien rédaction/modos), les "problèmes" n'en seront plus.

Si je pouvais être laxiste avec Elinol, c'est parce que je savais que Toxic ou Raphi allaient le taper si il dépassait les bornes. Maintenant, qui va le faire? Bin il reste moi. Qui doit aussi lire le topic du cœur, qui suis débordé sous le nombre de posts dans les sections Minecraft et Moba par exemple (avec plein de nouveaux qu'il faut parfois recadrer ou protéger contre la vindicte des gardiens du temps). J'ose pas aller voir dans le topic de l'actu: c'est Raphi qui s'en occupait et j'ai peur de ce que j'y trouverai et de pas pouvoir faire face. 

On est pas H24 derrière un pc, et un truc un peu foireux qui peut être désamorcé en 10s par un simple post à la cool pour rappeler à l'ordre va devenir ingérable quand on revient 12h plus tard et que 4 pages sont passées dessus...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est ce que je disais, c'est à vous d'établir une charte et une ligne de conduite, et à nous de la respecter.
Si vous estimez que la photo de nichons c'est pas le genre de la maison, on doit l'accepter.

L'éducation que tu réclamais doit aller dans ce sens, même si je ne crois pas trop, je dois être pessimiste.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de miracles vu le nombre de topics s'il n'y a pas assez de modo. Vu de l'extérieur ca me parait être le plus urgent.

----------


## Casque Noir

Je tiens à préciser que Boulon a décidé d'ouvrir ce débat et que cela n'engage que lui et non le reste de la rédaction. 

Nous sommes bien évidemment sensibles à vos remarques, que nous prenons régulièrement en compte, mais s'il y a des changements dans les règles de la modération, ces changements seront le fait de tous les membres de la rédaction et non des lecteurs.

En revanche, vous pouvez nous aider à améliorer le dialogue entre vous et les modérateurs. Si vous avez constaté des problèmes de ce type, n'hésitez pas (manque d'explication dans les décisions par exemple). Je ne parle pas de règlement de compte hein (sinon faites le par MP, merci).

Enfin, cela ne concerne que les lecteurs. Pour les modérateurs, merci de rester observateur et de ne pas intervenir sur ce topic, ça perd tout son sens sinon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ezechiel, désolé de te couper, mais, je te le demande encore une fois : merci de ne pas revenir sur le passé et sur les vieilles blessures.

Ici, personne ne te demande de te justifier sur ce qui a pu se passer au cours des dernières semaines.
Ce n'est pas la peine de présenter des excuses ou des circonstances atténuantes.
On oublie tout ça et on recommence du bon pied.

Si un modérateur ne respectent pas cette règle comment veux tu que les users laprennent au sérieux.

----------


## Ezechiel

Il me paraissait pas idiot d'expliquer le fait qu'on était un peu débordé aux users du forum. 
My bad.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Il me paraissait pas idiot d'expliquer le fait qu'on était un peu débordé aux users du forum. 
> My bad.


Mais on connait le problème, c'est bon, c'est plus le ressenti des lecteurs qui est important.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Je tiens à préciser que Boulon a décidé d'ouvrir ce débat et que cela n'engage que lui et non le reste de la rédaction.


Petite précision historique, en fait c'est un modo qui a ouvert un autre topic sur ce sujet, parce qu'il y avait certainement lieu de le faire et parce que ça débordait un peu partout, et qui s'est ensuite fait supprimer. 

Boulon a repris le sujet en changeant les règles pour poser un peu le débat, ça serait con de lui refourguer l'initiative ou la responsabilité du truc alors qu'il essaye surtout d'arranger les choses.

Désolé, mon envie de faire taire les injustices a repris le dessus.

----------


## Narushima

Les deux seuls problèmes que je vois c'est que la charte devrait être plus claire et qu'il y a pas assez de modos.
Après il peut y avoir des embrouilles, mais rien qu'une concertation de modos ne puisse résoudre.

Sinon rien à voir avec ça mais dans l'idée d'améliorer le côté participatif, faudrait mettre dans le profil des gens sur le forum, accessible dès qu'on clique sur un pseudo, toutes les news publiées et les articles du wiki créés par la personne en question.
Ça donnerait une plus grande lisibilité et ça pourrait encourager.

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est ce que je disais, c'est à vous d'établir une charte et une ligne de conduite, et à nous de la respecter.
> Si vous estimez que la photo de nichons c'est pas le genre de la maison, on doit l'accepter.
> 
> L'éducation que tu réclamais doit aller dans ce sens, même si je ne crois pas trop, je dois être pessimiste.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de miracles vu le nombre de topics s'il n'y a pas assez de modo. Vu de l'extérieur ca me parait être le plus urgent.



On est tout à fait d'accord.
La charte nous en décidons en fonction à la fois de la Loi et de l'image de CanardPC.

Par contre, il y a certaines choses sur lesquels on ne peut pas se contenter d'imposer.
Faut expliquer avant.

Je reprends mon exemple du début : Pourquoi tant de gens pensent-ils qu'ils peuvent poster des images super racistes ou super gore du moment qu'elles viennent de 4Chan ?

Parce que pour eux, tous les forums Internet du monde, c'est pareil.
Et aussi parce que 4chan c'est considéré comme super rigolo.
Manque de bol, c'est aussi très souvent super dégueulasse et super illégal.

Par conséquent, ici, il n'est pas question de vous demander de participer à la création des Règles.
Mais plutôt de tenter de vous expliquer pourquoi certaines règles n'apparaissant pas évidentes à tout le monde existent.

Je crois que si jamais on pose les choses clairement, il est possible que certaines personnes les comprennent mieux et, surtout, que d'autres n'essayent pas de s'insinuer dans les failles du truc pour foutre la merde et jouer les victimes.

----------


## ducon

Mon message précédent n'avais pas vocation à réouvrir des plaies, ni à obtenir des noms. D'ailleurs, je l'ai modifié.

Je pense malheureusement que certains essaieront toujours de chercher les failles et ensuite d'ouvrir au maximum pour semer la pagaille, ce sont bien des trolls. D'autres font parfois les malins, se font taper sur les doigts pour le principe, mais ils ont déjà compris les règles, à commencer parce qu'elles sont déjà intégrées avant même qu'elles soient lues. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir lu la moindre charte d'un quelconque forum ou site sur lequel je traîne, et pourtant (à part parfois quelques claques), aucun ne m'a viré. D'autres, partout où ils passent, se font lourder en quelques heures.
Les règles écrites sont surtout là pour les relouds, pas pour le commun qui sait déjà se tenir (la plupart du temps).

----------


## Narushima

> Les règles écrites sont surtout là pour les relouds, pas pour le commun qui sait déjà se tenir (la plupart du temps).


Ben non, justement, elles sont sensées être les mêmes pour tous, et autant respectées par l'un que par l'autre.

----------


## ducon

Ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire : bien sûr que tout le monde doit s'y tenir, mais les non trolls n'ont pas besoin de chercher la virgule bien placée pour savoir comment se tenir, et il est la plupart du temps loin d'approcher les limites d'une charte.

----------


## Anton

Les avis ont déjà l'air divergents entre Casque et Boulon  :tired:  

Pour la *charte* en elle-même, c'est clairement à l'initiative de la rédaction. Elle est du reste très complète, simplement peut être pas assez bien affichée ou pas dans les meilleures formes. 

Après, c'est l'immersion dans la communauté qui peut parfois faire commettre de menues erreurs d'appréciation, je reprends l'exemple de Boulon, parfois on a envie de poser en commentaire plus qu'un simple  :tired:  mais un gif animé trop cool, surtout de 4 chan. Après tout, le mème du pedobear ou de coolface servent souvent à ponctuer une discussion de manière admirable, mais parfois on peut être tenté d'y mettre un truc 4chan rigolol pour une poignée mais pas forcément pour la somme des lecteurs du sujet, c'est vrai. 
Bah généralement, quand il faut passer en mode *modération*, une petite mise au point en privé est efficace, l'utilisateur n'est pas débile et sur forum.cpc, plus ouvert que la moyenne j'ai l'impression :D Je fréquente un max de communautés anglos et francos, sur la question de l'appartenance, de la profondeur, de la qualité des échanges, du seul tissu humain qui fini au bout d'un temps par se tisser, c'est quand même (et de loin) CPC à mes yeux qui l'emporte haut la main. 
Aussi, ne pas sanctionner la personne concernée mais lui laisser l'initiative après une petite explication, de se corriger lui-même donne souvent non seulement de très bons résultats, mais est aussi plus riche d'enseignement et de changement de comportement qu'une édition sauvage publique et qu'une engueulade privée. Je crois d'ailleurs que quelques uns le font/faisaient ici-même, ou ma mémoire s'emmêle les pinceaux  :tired: 

Enfin, pour quelqu'un qui disait que certains topics n'avaient pas leur place comme le topic du cœur. Comme quelqu'un d'autre l'a très justement relevé, CPC, c'est plus qu'un lectorat ou la somme de ses acheteurs ; c'est une* communauté*, dont énormément n'achètent pas le magazine. 
Et une communauté soudée, qui vient se retrouver sur le forum CPC parce qu'elle partage goûts, affinités et débats en plus de la proposition de base qui est informations rédactionnelles, offres promotionnelles et serveurs de jeux en réseau, est une formidable valeur ajoutée pour tout le monde. Sans pousser le cliché de la famille, une communauté finit par apporter (et à tout le monde, la rédac' et ses employés (mais si Boulon, mais si  ::P: ) comme ses internautes et lecteurs-acheteurs) bien plus qu'un simple lectorat. 

Donc la section "Tout et Rien" et le topic du cœur font partie de la valeur ajoutée du forum et par extension, de Canard PC. Ce ne sont pas des éléments prioritaires (loin de là même) dans le cadre d'une stratégie concurrentielle certes, mais y a pas que les chiffres au bas de la colonne pour attirer les gens et les conduire à apprécier où ils sont, y rester, et pour certains pourquoi pas sauter le pas en achetant le magazine voire s'y abonnant  :;):  Et de ce que l'on lit de temps à autre au détour d'un sujet hardware ou "la dépense du jour", il y en a vraiment pas mal qui arrivés par le forum, finissent par acheter régulièrement le mag' voire s'abonner parce que la vitrine qu'est le forum leur plait bien. 

Bon j'ai l'impression d'avoir enfoncé un tas de portes ouvertes, c'était pas volontaire si c'est pris comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Bah

> Mais on connait le problème, c'est bon, c'est plus le ressenti des lecteurs qui est important.


Tiens à propos de ressenti, j'ai de la peine à comprendre les problèmes exacts qui se posent sur le forum. Je suis un utilisateur très régulier, je passe quasi tous les jours, par contre je cible beaucoup les conversations qui m'intéressent (en piquant un peu dans tous les sous-groupes) et j'avoue ête un peu largué sur l'étendue du problème.

Pas sûr que ce message fasse avancer les choses, mais je me dis que si j'ignore ces trucs, y'a des chances que d'autres ne soient pas au courant. Du coup ça peut peut-être relativiser un peu cette ambiance "fin du monde" et montrer que les éventuelles mesures prises dans le futur ne toucheront pas forcément tout le monde.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je peux pas vous répondre là dessus vu que c'est plus l'histoire de CPC Hardware.
> 
> Tout ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que si nous on est 5 à plein temps sur CPC tout court, eux, ils sont deux sur CPC Hardware.
> Par conséquent, ils ont moins le temps de venir traîner sur les forums.
> 
> Qui plus est, on a pas non plus la même perception de la nécessité de communiquer sur ce qu'on pense.
> Un avis de jeu vidéo et un jeu vidéo tout court se périme beaucoup plus vite que du Hardware.
> 
> Par conséquent, nous, on a l'habitude de tirer la sonnette d'alarme dés qu'on en a la possibilité.
> Eux, ils ont peut être moins de pression vu la durée de vie d'un produit.


Je sais bien qu'ils ne sont que deux mais entre deux numéros il y a quand même moyen de passer 5 minutes sur le forum. Je demande pas à ce qu'ils soient 24h/24 sur le forum je sais que c'est un coup à devenir fou mais au moins de temps en temps.

Ce qui suit n'est pas forcément arrivé, c'est juste pour donner un exemple. Le dossier sur les NAS est déjà passé mais avant qu'il ne sorte, laisser un petit message à un mec qui envisage de s'en monter un en lui disant d'attendre quelques semaines car un super dossier va sortir, ça prend quoi, 30 secondes. Suffit de lire le titre des topics pour savoir de quoi ça parle. Et si la rédaction n'a pas le temps de fouiller le forum régulièrement, rien que de dire ce qui arrive en gros dans le prochain numéro ça suffit. Si vous ne voulez pas que ce soit public pour des problèmes de concurrence rien ne vous empêche de contacter les membres réguliers du forum qui diffuseront l'information auprès des gens qui sont susceptibles d'être intéressés. Faire une liste de ces membres réguliers ça me prend 2 minutes et ça permettra même de faire un petit coup de pub sans que ce soit trop affiché ouvertement. Genre un nouvel inscrit demande un conseil sur X truc et on lui dit qu'un gros dossier va sortir et lui permettra de répondre à ces questions. Ça fait un lecteur potentiel de plus sans compter ceux qui ne font que lire le forum.

Et par pitié ne passez pas par le ou les modos. On l'a bien vu avec Ezechiel, quand on posait une question vis-à-vis du magazine on avait parfois une réponse et au bout d'un très long moment. Il a un forum entier à modérer alors le temps qu'il voit la question, la transmette, obtienne une réponse (et c'est pas gagner) puis nous la donne ce n'est plus d'actualité. Au final il est aussi embêté que nous et personne n'a avancé.

On peut aussi imaginer que quelques membres (ou modo s'ils sont assez nombreux) aient la possibilité de marquer un sujet ou un message comme relevant de la rédaction parce qu'on n'a pas la réponse ou pas de réponse certaine. Ça éviterait à DocTB et Casque Noir de parcourir tout le forum.

On peut imaginer plein de solutions, le but c'est juste que la rédac montre un peu d'intérêt vis-à-vis du forum et de ses membres qui assurent le SAV du magazine. Le magazine et le forum sont complètement séparés et une fois de plus je trouve ça dommage.




> Sinon rien à voir avec ça mais dans l'idée d'améliorer le côté participatif, faudrait mettre dans le profil des gens sur le forum, accessible dès qu'on clique sur un pseudo, toutes les news publiées et les articles du wiki créés par la personne en question.
> Ça donnerait une plus grande lisibilité et ça pourrait encourager.


Ça j'aime bien. C'est peut-être déjà prévu mais c'est une bonne idée quand même.

----------


## Cultiste

> On est tout à fait d'accord.
> La charte nous en décidons en fonction à la fois de la Loi et de l'image de CanardPC.
> Par contre, il y a certaines choses sur lesquels on ne peut pas se contenter d'imposer.
> Faut expliquer avant.
> Mais plutôt de tenter de vous expliquer pourquoi certaines règles n'apparaissant pas évidentes à tout le monde existent.


Moi j'ai surtout l'impression que personne ne lit ses fameuses règles avant de poster. Elles sont pourtant simples et ne demandent pas un énorme effort de compréhension.
A mon avis un petit avertissement avant de poster un commentaire ne serait pas superflu.
 Quelque chose comme : Merci de vérifier que votre commentaire respecte les règles du forum avant de le valider (lien vers les règles du forum). Les contrevenants seront susceptibles d'être modérés voir bannis.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quelque chose comme : Merci de vérifier que votre commentaire respecte les règles du forum avant de le valider (lien vers les règles du forum). Les contrevenants seront susceptibles d'être modérés voir bannis.


C'est vrai que la  charte n'est pas super visible. Un message du genre que tu proposes pourquoi pas mais il ne faudrait le faire apparaître que pour les 5/6 premiers messages en précisant bien que ce message ultra relou ne durera pas éternellement.

----------


## Narushima

La charte faudrait surtout la mettre en post-it dans toutes les sections du forum, parce que là elle n'existe qu'à un endroit.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Et la rajouter en lien dans les Messages d'avertissement ou de sanction. Ceux-ci rappellent la nécessité de suivre les règles du forum sans pour autant pointer vers celles-ci.

----------


## O.Boulon

> La charte faudrait surtout la mettre en post-it dans toutes les sections du forum, parce que là elle n'existe qu'à un endroit.



Je crois qu'elle est en post-it dans quasiment toutes les sections du forum.

----------


## Anton

La charte est rajoutable dans les liens du menu principal en tête de forum, mais en éditant le CSS on peut rajouter un bout de charte voire un raccourci, dans l'espace d'écriture de message juste au-dessus des boutons de réponse, ouais.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je crois qu'elle est en post-it dans quasiment toutes les sections du forum.


Nope, elle n'est pas présente dans les sections Jeux Vidéo PC, Console et Tout ou Rien, autrement dit les trois grosses sections drainant le plus de monde.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quelque chose comme : Merci de vérifier que votre commentaire respecte les règles du forum avant de le valider (lien vers les règles du forum). Les contrevenants seront susceptibles d'être modérés voir bannis.


Je reviens là-dessus Anton m'a fait penser à un truc. On ne peut pas faire en sorte que le champ où on saisit le message comporte déjà une version courte de la charte ? Un peu à la manière des champs de recherche du site. Il y est écrit "Recherche" et dès qu'on clique dans le champ, pouf, ça disparaît.

Et on peut peut-être aussi n'appliquer cette mesure que jusqu'au Xe message.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je sais bien qu'ils ne sont que deux mais entre deux numéros il y a quand même moyen de passer 5 minutes sur le forum. Je demande pas à ce qu'ils soient 24h/24 sur le forum je sais que c'est un coup à devenir fou mais au moins de temps en temps.
> 
> Ce qui suit n'est pas forcément arrivé, c'est juste pour donner un exemple. Le dossier sur les NAS est déjà passé mais avant qu'il ne sorte, laisser un petit message à un mec qui envisage de s'en monter un en lui disant d'attendre quelques semaines car un super dossier va sortir, ça prend quoi, 30 secondes. Suffit de lire le titre des topics pour savoir de quoi ça parle. Et si la rédaction n'a pas le temps de fouiller le forum régulièrement, rien que de dire ce qui arrive en gros dans le prochain numéro ça suffit. Si vous ne voulez pas que ce soit public pour des problèmes de concurrence rien ne vous empêche de contacter les membres réguliers du forum qui diffuseront l'information auprès des gens qui sont susceptibles d'être intéressés. Faire une liste de ces membres réguliers ça me prend 2 minutes et ça permettra même de faire un petit coup de pub sans que ce soit trop affiché ouvertement. Genre un nouvel inscrit demande un conseil sur X truc et on lui dit qu'un gros dossier va sortir et lui permettra de répondre à ces questions. Ça fait un lecteur potentiel de plus sans compter ceux qui ne font que lire le forum.
> 
> Et par pitié ne passez pas par le ou les modos. On l'a bien vu avec Ezechiel, quand on posait une question vis-à-vis du magazine on avait parfois une réponse et au bout d'un très long moment. Il a un forum entier à modérer alors le temps qu'il voit la question, la transmette, obtienne une réponse (et c'est pas gagner) puis nous la donne ce n'est plus d'actualité. Au final il est aussi embêté que nous et personne n'a avancé.
> 
> On peut aussi imaginer que quelques membres (ou modo s'ils sont assez nombreux) aient la possibilité de marquer un sujet ou un message comme relevant de la rédaction parce qu'on n'a pas la réponse ou pas de réponse certaine. Ça éviterait à DocTB et Casque Noir de parcourir tout le forum.
> 
> On peut imaginer plein de solutions, le but c'est juste que la rédac montre un peu d'intérêt vis-à-vis du forum et de ses membres qui assurent le SAV du magazine. Le magazine et le forum sont complètement séparés et une fois de plus je trouve ça dommage.


J'ai lu ton post interessant. J'ai vraiment pas le temps d'y répondre de manière longue la, mais plusieurs choses en vrac :

 - le sommaire du prochain numéro publié en public, c'est vraiment pas possible pour des problèmes de concurrence.

 - organiser une petite sauterie informelle sur Mumble ou sur le forum pour discuter de ce que vous voudriez voir dans un prochain numéro, ca me botte bien

 - ajouter une fonction style "modo bell" au forum mais destinée à ceux qui souhaite obtenir un avis *rapide* de la rédaction du CPC HW sur un post particulier, ca me parait très possible. A voir si c'est interessant pour vous.

 - Discuter pendant des plombs de l'intérêt du choix de tel ou tel CPU/GPU en expliquant en détails les tenants et aboutissants de chaque modèle, j'ai tout simplement pas le temps. Sans comptant que ca finira immanquablement en débat trollesque AMD/NV ou Intel/AMD.

 - Remettre au gout du jour le concept de X86 ADV pour créer des référents hardware me parait aussi pas mal, à voir si ca vous intéresserait ou pas.

PS : je vais probablement scinder les posts lié au HW pour ne pas les laisser moisir dans le débat sur la charte/modération dont la portée m'échappe.

----------


## O.Boulon

> - ajouter une fonction style "modo bell" au forum mais destinée à ceux qui souhaite obtenir un avis *rapide* de la rédaction du CPC HW sur un post particulier, ca me parait très possible. A voir si c'est interessant pour vous.



Tiens, ça c'est super cool comme idée.
Si tu pouvais aussi faire une rédac'bell qui permettrait d'attirer l'attention de la rédaction dans les topics Jeux vidéo, ça serait super intéressant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci de reprendrendre dans le constructif et de ne pas basculer dans les trucs bourrins, vengeance et réglements de compte.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai lu ton post interessant. J'ai vraiment pas le temps d'y répondre de manière longue la, mais plusieurs choses en vrac :
> 
>  - le sommaire du prochain numéro publié en public, c'est vraiment pas possible pour des problèmes de concurrence.
> 
>  - organiser une petite sauterie informelle sur Mumble ou sur le forum pour discuter de ce que vous voudriez voir dans un prochain numéro, ca me botte bien
> 
>  - ajouter une fonction style "modo bell" au forum mais destinée à ceux qui souhaite obtenir un avis *rapide* de la rédaction du CPC HW sur un post particulier, ca me parait très possible. A voir si c'est interessant pour vous.
> 
>  - Discuter pendant des plombs de l'intérêt du choix de tel ou tel CPU/GPU en expliquant en détails les tenants et aboutissants de chaque modèle, j'ai tout simplement pas le temps. Sans comptant que ca finira immanquablement en débat trollesque AMD/NV ou Intel/AMD.
> ...


- OK pour la concurrence. Je précise que ça concernait surtout les dossiers genre Watercooling, NAS, BIOS, qui sont difficilement prévisibles mais c'est peut-être justement le truc à protéger le plus.

- Un topic caché du public, visible uniquement par la rédac et les modos, dans lequel le/les modo du forum hardware transmettent les suggestions des forumeurs ça pourrait être pas mal aussi. On peut imaginer un topic épinglé dans la section hardware qui incite les forumeurs à envoyer leurs idées un minimum développées par MP à un modo. C'est invisible par la concurrence et tout le monde peut participer à tout moment. Le modo a juste à faire un copier/coller dans le topic qui va bien et c'est plié.

- La modo bell ça me semble bien et apparemment ça peut servir à la section jeux vidéo. Par contre il faudrait clairement cadrer son utilisation ou, encore une fois, la réserver à certains membres après X posts pour pas que vous soyez solliciter pour des conneries. J'aime pas la solution de la limite de posts, une simple explication de quand s'en servir et quand s'en passer devrait suffire.

- Discuter des configs, non seulement vous n'auriez pas le temps mais en plus ça nous empêcherait de nous mettre dessus équitablement. Un orange/rouge déséquilibrerait la bataille et ce serait nettement moins drôle  :tired: .


Pour le site hardware je ne sais pas ce qui est prévu mais vu les niveaux très différents des forumeurs dans des domaines très variés il est possible d'avoir des articles/pages wiki concernant tout le monde, de Tatie Jeanine jusqu'aux ermites les plus fous peuplant la section Advanced. C'est susceptible d'attirer plus de monde sur le site.

Ah, et pour les articles des numéros précédents du CPC HW, je le redis, si vous avez besoin d'un coup de main beaucoup de gens seraient ravis d'aider.

----------


## mescalin

> Tiens à propos de ressenti, j'ai de la peine à comprendre les problèmes exacts qui se posent sur le forum. Je suis un utilisateur très régulier, je passe quasi tous les jours, par contre je cible beaucoup les conversations qui m'intéressent (en piquant un peu dans tous les sous-groupes) et j'avoue ête un peu largué sur l'étendue du problème.
> 
> Pas sûr que ce message fasse avancer les choses, mais je me dis que si j'ignore ces trucs, y'a des chances que d'autres ne soient pas au courant. Du coup ça peut peut-être relativiser un peu cette ambiance "fin du monde" et montrer que les éventuelles mesures prises dans le futur ne toucheront pas forcément tout le monde.


Je pense que là aussi il y a quelque chose d'intéressant à tirer : le delete massif de post nuit à la compréhension du forum. Alors, certes ça fait un forum plus beau, plus propre, plus "lisible" à posteriori, mais du coup ya tout un historique et certaines réactions qui deviennent complètement incompréhensible pour ceux qui "n'étaient pas là au moment T". A mon avis, c'est fermer les yeux sur certains aspects des discussions sur ce genre de média. Perso je suis pour laisser les prises de tête, parceque ça fait partie de la vie et que ça fait un exemple a ne pas suivre (quand on lit on se dit "c'est moche"). Je comprends bien la volonté d'avoir le plus beau forum du monde, courir après la perfection et l'efficacité c'est bien, surtout si vous faites de ce forum votre carte de visite, mais, personnellement, ça me semble nuire à la personnalité du forum, son aspect vivant et chaleureux, humain quoi. Et encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## reveur81

J'évite tous les topics à soucis dans l'ensemble. Ca a mis du temps, mais j'ai bien compris que ça ne servait à rien de débattre sur l'actualité ou la politique sur un forum. Ca vire direct à l'affrontement agressif, on ne peut pas discuter et débattre calmement. Bref, impossible d'imposer mes idées aux autres dans ces conditions  :;): .

Pourtant, depuis quelques temps (combien de temps ? aucune idée), j'ai l'impression que cette agressivité déborde dans des topics normalement neutre. Prenons l'exemple des séries tv : avant, les gens avaient l'habitude de dire "cette série que tu aimes, je n'ai pas accroché parce que...". Aujourd'hui, on tend systématiquement vers le "Ta série c'est de la merde" : ça coupe toute discussion et c'est évidemment agressif (et non, il n'y pas qu'Elinol qui prend ce ton :troll ::): . Mais on commence parfois même à passer à la vitesse du dessus : "t'as des goûts de merde", plus simple, plus direct, et personne ne s'en offusque vraiment. Il y a genre deux ou trois ans, pas de besoin de modo, c'était les canards qui auraient invité le mec à changer de ton. Je parle du topic des séries, mais je pourrais en citer plein d'autres dans le genre. 



Petite disgression débile : J'ai été longtemps pion dans des établissements, parfois très difficiles. J'ai tenté diverses approches pour faire écouter les hordes gamins de quartiers populaires. Rien de mieux que le combo : abominable et juste . "Juste" parce qu'on dessine des frontières claires à ne pas dépasser, il n'y a pas de flou,d'interpretation ou de surprise, et "abominable" parce qu'on assène ceux qui dépassent des clous de sanctions très lourdes et non négociables. Certes, je cristalisais les haines, je passais pour un gros con, mais de manière générale, l'ambiance était beaucoup plus sereine (et du coup c'était plus facile pour moi).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je pense que là aussi il y a quelque chose d'intéressant à tirer : le delete massif de post nuit à la compréhension du forum. Alors, certes ça fait un forum plus beau, plus propre, plus "lisible" à posteriori, mais du coup ya tout un historique et certaines réactions qui deviennent complètement incompréhensible pour ceux qui "n'étaient pas là au moment T". A mon avis, c'est fermer les yeux sur certains aspects des discussions sur ce genre de média. Perso je suis pour laisser les prises de tête, parceque ça fait partie de la vie et que ça fait un exemple a ne pas suivre (quand on lit on se dit "c'est moche"). Je comprends bien la volonté d'avoir le plus beau forum du monde, courir après la perfection et l'efficacité c'est bien, surtout si vous faites de ce forum votre carte de visite, mais, personnellement, ça me semble nuire à la personnalité du forum, son aspect vivant et chaleureux, humain quoi. Et encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis.



Les écrits restent, les paroles s'envolent.

Disons que dans la vie, tu te prends la tête avec quelqu'un, ça dure un peu de temps puis c'est terminé.
Sur un forum, les posts restant en place peuvent appeler à une réponse. T'as des gens qui vont rien dire et comprendre qu'il faut laisser les blessures se refermer. Puis t'en as d'autres qui vont revenir à la charge après quelques jours, après être tombé par hasard sur le post à polémique, et qui vont relancer la machine.

Après, y'a prise de tête et Prise de Têtes. Faut savoir faire un tri. Faut aussi apprendre à vivre avec des choses que l'on ignore. Quand un collègue au boulot arrive en rogne parce qu'il s'est pris la tête avec sa femme ou que son gamin à un problème, chercher à savoir absolument ce qui s'est passé me paraît un peu déplacé.

C'est un peu pareil sur le forum: si les intéressés veulent t'en parler, qu'ils le fassent. Sinon, faudra faire avec.

*Edit:* c'est un peu ce que je ressens aussi Rêveur, et c'est pour ça que, personnellement, je n'étais pas pour l'ouverture de certains sujets sur le forum. J'ai vraiment l'impression que des scissions se créent dans les topics sensibles, et qu'elles influencent les sujets alentours en influençant les participants.

----------


## mescalin

> Petite disgression débile : J'ai été longtemps pion dans des établissements, parfois très difficiles. J'ai tenté diverses approches pour faire écouter les hordes gamins de quartiers populaires. Rien de mieux que le combo : abominable et juste . "Juste" parce qu'on dessine des frontières claires à ne pas dépasser, il n'y a pas de flou,d'interpretation ou de surprise, et "abominable" parce qu'on assène ceux qui dépassent des clous de sanctions très lourdes et non négociables. Certes, je cristalisais les haines, je passais pour un gros con, mais de manière générale, l'ambiance était beaucoup plus sereine (et du coup c'était plus facile pour moi).


Pareil :ancienpionpowa:

C'est ce qu'on appelle visuellement le rond _dans_ le carré. Le rond représentant la flexibilité et le carré la rigueur, avec à l'extérieur "l'illégal" et à l'intérieur le "légal", on va dire. Il faut toujours définir des limites très strictes, mais mais rester coulant sur tout ce qui peu paraitre borderline tant que ça ne dépasse pas lesdites limites. _BAFA, stage 1_.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h04 ----------




> Les écrits restent, les paroles s'envolent.
> 
> Disons que dans la vie, tu te prends la tête avec quelqu'un, ça dure un peu de temps puis c'est terminé.
> Sur un forum, les posts restant en place peuvent appeler à une réponse. T'as des gens qui vont rien dire et comprendre qu'il faut laisser les blessures se refermer. Puis t'en as d'autres qui vont revenir à la charge après quelques jours, après être tombé par hasard sur le post à polémique, et qui vont relancer la machine.
> 
> Après, y'a prise de tête et Prise de Têtes. Faut savoir faire un tri. Faut aussi apprendre à vivre avec des choses que l'on ignore. Quand un collègue au boulot arrive en rogne parce qu'il s'est pris la tête avec sa femme ou que son gamin à un problème, chercher à savoir absolument ce qui s'est passé me paraît un peu déplacé.
> 
> C'est un peu pareil sur le forum: si les intéressés veulent t'en parler, qu'ils le fassent. Sinon, faudra faire avec.
> 
> *Edit:* c'est un peu ce que je ressens aussi Rêveur, et c'est pour ça que, personnellement, je n'étais pas pour l'ouverture de certains sujets sur le forum. J'ai vraiment l'impression que des scissions se créent dans les topics sensibles, et qu'elles influencent les sujets alentours en influençant les participants.


Oui, bien sur il faut faire preuve de discernement, et bien sur il ne faut pas non plus pousser à la faute en laissant des trucs outranciers à l'extrême. Mais il ne faut pas non plus tomber dans l'excès inverse et delete dés qu'il y a un fight un peu violent, des avis un peu marginaux, ou des pages de HS. Pousser à la création d'un nouveau thread et déplacer les posts me parait beaucoup plus judicieux (et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est généralement fait).

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'évite tous les topics à soucis dans l'ensemble. Ca a mis du temps, mais j'ai bien compris que ça ne servait à rien de débattre sur l'actualité ou la politique sur un forum. Ca vire direct à l'affrontement agressif, on ne peut pas discuter et débattre calmement. Bref, impossible d'imposer mes idées aux autres dans ces conditions


C'est là qu'on voit que la perception et l'interprétation peuvent être différents suivant le lecteur. Pour moi, le topic Actu est un endroit plutôt serein surtout quand tu le compares à ce qui existe sur le net. Alors bien sur, il y a quelques prises de bec mais on est loin des posts d'insultes ou stériles.

J'ai toujours trouvé la communauté CPC plutôt mature de ce point de vue. Et si vous voulez un forum tout beau tout propre, vous foncez vers l'utopie.

Comme je le disais, sur un forum la limite, se trouve dans le cadre de la loi et dans les attaques nominatives. Les HC et les posts "rigolol" peuvent être facilement gérés et le reste releve de la charte. Responsabiliser tout le monde, ce n'est pas possible (puis le forum va devenir chiant et pompeux). Mais ce n'est que mon ressenti.

----------


## Euklif

> Tiens à propos de ressenti, j'ai de la peine à comprendre les problèmes exacts qui se posent sur le forum.


Pareil.
On chope souvent des morceaux de problème/embrouille et autres sorte de règles tacites -pas forcément conne d'ailleurs- (comme celle-ci) mais vu que beaucoup de chose sont supprimé/passé sous silence/laissé derrière, on ne peut que se douter d'un truc pourrit... Qui semble plus pernicieux qu'il n'est identifiable pour les "absents" à mon avis.

----------


## Nonok

Est-ce que la charte s'affiche à l'inscription ? Ce serait peut-être le plus simple pour s'assurer qu'elle est lue avec en prime un petit captcha à recopier du style "J'ai bien lu la charte en entier". Si c'est déjà le cas pas la peine de me lancer des clous, je me suis inscris y a un sacré moment déjà.

Ou bien ajouter un petit mémo au dessus de la fenêtre d'écriture du message en dessous d'intitulé :

_"'Pensez à respecter la_ _charte__ pour ne pas vous prendre des_ poings_ de la part des modérateurs du forum. Tout message allant à l'encontre des règles vous vaudra l'extrême onction"_

Ou un truc dans le genre.  :ouaiouai:  Un truc qui inspire le respect sans être trop menaçant. Au moins mettre une mention sur l'agressivité ce serait bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce serait pas mal que les utilisateurs se sentent responsabilisés (sans carottes ni rien : je parle en mon nom là, sans que la rédac y fasse quoi que ce soit) sans attendre forcément que le "pion"/modo intervienne. De temps en temps je poste des trucs pas drôles et cons, un mec classique me le fait remarquer, et je me rends compte de ma connerie et j'efface ou j'arrête. De temps en temps je trouve que ça part en n'importe quoi à la 4chan ou dans le pas drôle, je le dis et (à ma très grande surprise) la situation se redresse toute seule (bon, in petto les gens doivent me traiter de coincé du luc, mais OSEF), parce qu'on est tous des adultes responsables. Il faudrait que l'âge moyen des canards reste un atout, sans forcément que ça casse une ambiance quelconque. On est censés ne plus se conduire comme une grosse cours de récré  ::P: .

----------


## Anton

> De temps en temps je trouve que ça part en n'importe quoi à la 4chan ou dans le pas drôle, je le dis et (à ma très grande surprise) la situation se redresse toute seule (bon, in petto les gens doivent me traiter de coincé du luc, mais OSEF), parce qu'on est tous des adultes responsables.


L'ego, c'est le pire ennemi du forumer pris en faute (à tort ou à raison). 
Du coup c'est parfois pénible d'être repris par un camarade, quand c'est sur le ton du schtroumpf à lunettes c'est encore pire (je ne parle pas particulièrement de toi).

C'est pourquoi quand _vraiment_ ça va loin, généralement le modo intervient. Car il est aussi là pour ça, pour la proximité  :tired:

----------


## Belhoriann

> L'ego, c'est le pire ennemi du forumer pris en faute (à tort ou à raison). 
> Du coup c'est parfois pénible d'être repris par un camarade, quand c'est sur le ton du schtroumpf à lunettes c'est encore pire (je ne parle pas particulièrement de toi).
> 
> C'est pourquoi quand _vraiment_ ça va loin, généralement le modo intervient. Car il est aussi là pour ça, pour la proximité


Le soucis c'est que parfois quelqu'un va rappeler à l'ordre un mécréant et ce dernier va s'écrier : "pour qui tu te prends, un modo ?"
Ce genre de réaction est quand même plus attribué aux personnes non familières des forums de CPC, mais cela montre un certain état d'esprit manquant de pas mal de respect.

----------


## Anton

Ca dépend le contexte. T'en as qui effectivement aiment tout simplement être chiants et rappeler les autres à l'ordre  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et puis tout dépend aussi comment tu reprends quelqu'un. Si tu te contente de dire "Je pense qu'on a fait le tour du sujet, si on passait à autre chose" ou une formule bateau du genre, sans employer de ton spécial, ça suffit. Sauf que les gens n'osent pas le faire et c'est dommage.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et puis tout dépend aussi comment tu reprends quelqu'un. Si tu te contente de dire "Je pense qu'on a fait le tour du sujet, si on passait à autre chose" ou une formule bateau du genre, sans employer de ton spécial, ça suffit. Sauf que les gens n'osent pas le faire et c'est dommage.


 :^_^: 
Essaye ça, particulièrement sur le GCDJ ou le topic actu. Tu as une chance sur deux pour qu'on t'ignore, et les 50% restant te diront que t'es une pute à modo.  ::):

----------


## Cultiste

> C'est vrai que la  charte n'est pas super visible.


Cela dois faire une bonne année que je poste de temps en temps sur Canard PC et jusqu'à il y a deux jours, je ne l'avais pas lu cette fameuse charte.
 Je ne suis probablement pas représentatif (+ de 30 ans  ::|:  ) mais je trouve dommage qu'il faille chercher ses règles pour les lire. 
Je ne crois pas qu'un nouveau sur le forum aura envie de les lire avant de poster (alors les chercher...). 
L'idée c'est de les lui coller sous le nez d'une manière ou d'une autre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Essaye ça, particulièrement sur le GCDJ ou le topic actu. Tu as une chance sur deux pour qu'on t'ignore, et les 50% restant te diront que t'es une pute à modo.


Déjà fait, plusieurs fois.

On est à la maternelle ou quoi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, ouais, on est u peu à la maternelle.
Et c'est pas plus mal, du moment qu'on réussit à booster le côté "bon enfant" plutôt que le côté "Pervers Polymorphe" ou Sa majesté des Mouches.
J'suis pas vraiment Rousseauiste.

----------


## reveur81

Non vraiment, pour certains utilisateurs, il faudrait pouvoir filtrer pour ne plus voir leurs messages. Jamais. 

Pourquoi j'ai cru Da-Soth, croyant pouvoir sereinement retourner sur le topic de l'actu ?

----------


## alx

> Non vraiment, pour certains utilisateurs, il faudrait pouvoir filtrer pour ne plus voir leurs messages. Jamais.


Ca existe et c'est la fonction "ignorer".

----------


## reveur81

> Ca existe et c'est la fonction "ignorer".


En effet ! Merci.

La fonction est bien cachée.




> Ce message est caché parce que *xxx* se trouve dans votre liste d'ignorés.

----------


## MemoryCard

> Cela dois faire une bonne année que je poste de temps en temps sur Canard PC et jusqu'à il y a deux jours, je ne l'avais pas lu cette fameuse charte.
>  Je ne suis probablement pas représentatif (+ de 30 ans  ) mais je trouve dommage qu'il faille chercher ses règles pour les lire. 
> Je ne crois pas qu'un nouveau sur le forum aura envie de les lire avant de poster (alors les chercher...). 
> L'idée c'est de les lui coller sous le nez d'une manière ou d'une autre.


Genre tu lis toujours les_ conditions générales de vente_ quand t'achète un truc ?
Tout le monde s'en tape pas mal de la charte, comme sur tous les forums du monde... Pas de racisme, pas de porn, on respecte son interlocuteur, toussa. Des règles de bases de la vie en société.
On se noie un peu dans un verre d'eau, ici, nan ?
Du moment qu'on autorise certains sujet de discussion (actu, politique, vie sexuelle, "_autre_"), on sait que ça va déraper. On sait exactement comment une conversation sur un jeu s'enlise, on sait ou sont les sables mouvants, c'est comme ça partout. Quand un forum existe depuis un certain temps, y'a des tensions, des ralages, mais est ce vraiment grave ?
Vous savez très bien comment ça va se passer, rajouter des modos qui vont ban les lourds. Je vois pas trop le problème... C'est partout comme ça que ça se passe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Cultiste

> Genre tu lis toujours les_ conditions générales de vente_ quand t'achète un truc ?


Ben oui, moi je les lis les conditions générales de vente (surtout les petites lignes)  :;): .

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai caché les derniers messages pour éviter de faire dériver le topic.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Non vraiment, pour certains utilisateurs, il faudrait pouvoir filtrer pour ne plus voir leurs messages. Jamais. 
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai cru Da-Soth, croyant pouvoir sereinement retourner sur le topic de l'actu ?


Ah mais j'ai pas dis qu'on y lisait pas des conneries. Faut faire abstraction ou utiliser la liste ignoré si ça t'est vraiment insupportable.

Sinon pour en revenir sur le sujet, la charte devrait être l'outil principal de la modération.

Un gros rappel à l'inscription, pourquoi pas un lien quand on post mais une charte lisible qui définie quelques termes et qui associe les sanctions.

Troll, Flood, HC, posts illégaux, etc... Il est certain que comme dit Boulon on ne peut prévoir tout les cas et la réalité est bien plus complexe. Mais au moins ça forme un cadre précis avec de grosses cases et les utilisateurs sont prévenus que par exemple poster une croix gammée même sur un poney est illégal et conduit à un ban.

Enfin comme je l'ai dis, je pense que nommer un peu plus de modo choisis par les autres modo parmis les volontaires (qui d'autre peut mieux savoir quel utilisateur est modéré dans ses propos) serait déjà un plus.

Une époque, la modération était très dur, Tink et les blagues mysogines où les humiliations publiques de Boulon. Et je reste persuadé que c'était en fait sain et que c'est grâce à ça qu'on a aujourd'hui la communauté qu'on mérite.

----------


## Narushima

Le truc avec un forum sur internet, c'est que tout le monde est anonyme.
C'est pour ça qu'il faut des règles claires et des sanctions lorsque quelqu'un fait une connerie.
Parce que si quelqu'un n'irait pas afficher un poster de cul dans la rue, il pourrait le faire ici parce que protégé par l'anonymat.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tiens, je pensais à un truc comme ça, parce que la question m'a souvent été posée:
Même si une grande partie des habitués le savent, faudrait mettre quelque part à quoi correspondent les différentes couleurs des différents intervenants. Pas forcément en sticky dans tout le forum, mais un post indiquant qui fait quoi.

Les gens ne savent jamais s'ils doivent contacter un Rouge, un Rose, un Bleu, un Vert ou un Orange pour gérer certains de leurs problèmes. Ou alors, faut uniformiser et réduire à trois par exemple (Administrateur, Rédacteurs, Modos). Le vert et le bleu (à moins que celle-ci ne soit redevenu celle de la rédac) sont devenus inutiles avec la possibilité pour tout le monde de poster une news ou de contribuer au wiki.

----------


## Anton

Toi aussi tu viens de passer 5 minutes à chercher le lien "L'équipe" qui normalement est placé en bas de forum ?  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, le bleu, c'est moi tout seul.
Je fais mon intéressant.

----------


## Anton

Y a pas Maria en bleu aussi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est parce qu'on est toutes les deux des princesses !

----------


## kilfou

De mémoire Kalash est verte, c'est GMB en bleu.

----------


## Guest

> De mémoire Kalash est verte


Pourquoi, il s'est passé quoi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah bah, avec GMB, on est toutes les deux des princesses vachement balèzes (et lui, il met des robes).

----------


## Anton

Ah ouais elle est verte. Mais elle a dû être bleue un jour  :tired: 
Mais osef non ? Enfin, à moins que la question des couleurs soit à l'ordre du jour  :tired:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Boulon a toujours rêvé qu'on l'acclame a coup de "Oooooh, la belle bleue !!"

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens, vu que je viens de renseigner un canard : le délai maximum entre deux posts pour qu'ils soient fusionnés n'est affiché nulle part.

----------


## CaeDron

D'ailleurs, pourquoi ce n'est pas permanent, tant qu'a faire ?

----------


## Enigma

Peut être pour permettre d'aligner des posts au besoin ? Par exemple si tu dois mettre plus d'images qu'on ne peut en mettre par post.

----------


## epsyloN

Question con (mes recherches en ce sens n'ayant pas abouti, je pose quand même). Pourquoi interdire la lecture quand on est banni de topic ? 
J'ai été banni d'un topic* et je suis obligé de me délogger pour le lire. Bizarre...

* _J'aurais bien des choses à dire - sans animosité aucune - sur la façon dont la communauté est gérée par la modération sur le forum CPC..._

----------


## Narushima

> * _J'aurais bien des choses à dire - sans animosité aucune - sur la façon dont la communauté est gérée par la modération sur le forum CPC..._


Mais tu peux. Tant que tu ne dis pas que X est un con et Y est une pute.

Cela dit Y est une pute, c'est indéniable.

----------


## Anon4782

Au regard de la tragédie que traverse actuellement le Japon, serait-il possible de modifier le titre du topic dédié?
Je le trouve indécent.
Parfois, il faut savoir faire taire son sens de "l'humour" quand la vie n'est plus qu'une vallée de larmes.

----------


## Narushima

Et que les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne bercent mon cœur d'une langueur monotone.
Non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une bricole : il me semblerait plus judicieux que le moyen de paiement par défaut, lorsqu'on commande en ligne, soit la carte bleue plus que le chèque.

----------


## Anton

Le chèque est l'exception française, tout comme ses produits régionaux il faut le mettre en avant !  ::o:

----------


## CaeDron

> Bon, je suis peut-être pas dans le ton de la discussion actuelle, mais j'aimerais savoir si il n'est pas possible d'augementer le nombre de jeux dans la liste des _jeux les plus joués_ dans la colonne à droite du site, et virer le nombre de joueurs pour chaque jeu. Comme ça, il n'y aura pas que les 5 premiers qui pourront rester en haut de cette liste, et les visiteurs n'auront pas l'impression que la majorité des canards jouent à TF2 (montrer de la diversité, quoi).
> 
> Ainsi, peut-être que au moins plus de gens soient intéressés pour venir s'installer sur le forum.


Je me permet de up ma suggestion au cas où elle n'aurait pas été prise en compte et j'en profite pour demander si on ne peut mettre en place un système où chacun pourrait modifier son sous-titre, non pas comme bon lui semble, mais puisse le faire par exemple une fois tout les 5 mois. Je crois me souvenir d'avoir vu que cela se faisait, que le système avait changé, mais je pense que passé un certain stade, on peut laisser n'importe quel membre choisir son sous-titre, quitte à ce que cela doive se faire avec l'approbation des modos.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, les sous titres, on s'en occupe.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me permet de up ma suggestion au cas où elle n'aurait pas été prise en compte et j'en profite pour demander si on ne peut mettre en place un système où chacun pourrait modifier son sous-titre.


J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de la chose  :tired: . Ce qui est marrant avec ton sous-titre c'est que justement tu ne le choisis pas et qu'il est susceptible de changer pour une bricole. En plus tu ne t'en rends pas compte tout de suite ça crée une petite surprise  :Emo: .

----------


## alx

Et ça permet de repérer les mecs insipides qui après 5 ans d'inscription n'en ont toujours pas.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Et ça permet de repérer les mecs insipides qui après 5 ans d'inscription n'en ont toujours pas.


N'est-ce pas là un bon exemple de troll ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il parlait de lui  ::P: .

----------


## Courtequeue

> Et ça permet de repérer les mecs insipides qui après 5 ans d'inscription n'en ont toujours pas.


Si t'as pas de sous titre après 5 ans t'as raté ta vie   :tired:   :^_^:

----------


## lincruste

> N'est-ce pas là un bon exemple de troll ?


Là en l’occurrence c'est de l'auto-dérision mais tu as raison, alx il est bête. Mais son avatar Joey rattrape la sauce.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si t'as pas de sous titre après 5 ans t'as raté ta vie


 ::cry::  
Je ne peux même pas encore me pendre je n'ai pas fini torchlight.

----------


## rOut

> Non, les sous titres, on s'en occupe.


Ou du moins vous essayez... :intouchable:  :tired:

----------


## Doniazade

> Si t'as pas de sous titre après 5 ans t'as raté ta vie


Ça va alors, j'ai encore 1 an et demi devant moi  :tired:

----------


## epsyloN

Désolé d'être insistant mais pour cette histoire de ban de topic qui fait qu'on même plus lire vous allez faire quelque chose ?

----------


## t4nk

Il y a quelques pages, la réponse était oui.

----------


## Detox

Ouais y'a quelques pages on nous a promis de changer des trucs aussi.

Naïf, va.

----------


## Anton

Ben c'est fait.
Maintenant la déconnexion auto est à 30 minutes  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

> Ouais y'a quelques pages on nous a promis de changer des trucs aussi.
> 
> Naïf, va.


Il y a tout de même en énorme différence entre "ça va être fait" et "on s'y met immédiatement", faudrait voir à ne pas l'oublier.

----------


## kilfou

Vu le délai pour Chryslus Corvega, il doit être au courant va.  ::ninja::

----------


## psycho_fox

Question de noob, mais comment ça se fait que certaines personnes on voit pas leur mur ?
Ces personnes ont désactivé cette fonctionnalité ?

Et comment rechercher tous les messages d'une personne dans un mur ?
(ça c'est pour une sombre histoire de censure)

----------


## Guest

> Question de noob, mais comment ça se fait que certaines personnes on voit pas leur mur ?
> Ces personnes ont désactivé cette fonctionnalité ?
> 
> Et comment rechercher tous les messages d'une personne dans un mur ?
> (ça c'est pour une sombre histoire de censure)


Tu peux bloquer l'accès aux murs aux gens qui sont pas dans ta liste d'amis.

----------


## Anton

> Vu le délai pour Chryslus Corvega, il doit être au courant va.


C'te troll de pute bien planqué sur un topic annexe  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> Question de noob, mais comment ça se fait que certaines personnes on voit pas leur mur ?
> Ces personnes ont désactivé cette fonctionnalité ?


dans le menu déroulant "liens rapides", tu vas dans "modifier vos options" et là t'as un truc à cocher dans la partie messages privées.




> Et comment rechercher tous les messages d'une personne dans un mur ?
> (ça c'est pour une sombre histoire de censure)


Tu peux cliquer sur "afficher la conversation", au pire.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais y'a quelques pages on nous a promis de changer des trucs aussi.
> 
> Naïf, va.


J'ai failli y croire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, on a toujours pas fait de réunion à cause des bouclages de CPC et d'un problème personnel dans l'équipe.
Donc, ça serait cool que vous ne jouiez pas trop le "pleurnichage/on est trahi". 
On fait notre réu lundi ou mardi.

----------


## Zouuu

> Ouais, on a toujours pas fait de réunion à cause des bouclages de CPC et d'un problème personnel dans l'équipe.
> Donc, ça serait cool que vous ne jouiez pas trop le "pleurnichage/on est trahi". 
> On fait notre réu lundi ou mardi.


Y aura un stream ?

----------


## Guest

> Y aura un stream ? http://i.imgur.com/UuEAO.gifhttp://i.imgur.com/UuEAO.gifhttp://i.imgur.com/UuEAO.gif


T'as un compte premium ?

----------


## rOut

> Ouais, on a toujours pas fait de réunion à cause des bouclages de CPC et d'un problème personnel dans l'équipe.
> Donc, ça serait cool que vous ne jouiez pas trop le "pleurnichage/on est trahi". 
> On fait notre réu lundi ou mardi.


Traitres.

 ::cry::  :pleurniche:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> problème personnel dans l'équipe.


Arf, espérons que cay pas grave.

----------


## Shapa

Un système de chat (pas l'animal, ni le maquettiste fou) avec sa liste d'amis c'est quelque chose de potentiellement possible? Facebook staile quoi.

----------


## Froyok

> Un système de chat (pas l'animal, ni le maquettiste fou) avec sa liste d'amis c'est quelque chose de potentiellement possible? Facebook staile quoi.


Un peu lourd à gérer par le serveur avec les requêtes non ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Sans nous immiscer dans sa vie privée parce que cela ne nous regarde pas et que ce n'est pas du sport, des nouvelles de Gringo ?

----------


## mescalin

Rien à voir, mais y faut changer l'heure manuellement sur son profil ou bien ?

----------


## Anton

T'as pas coché l'heure d'été ? 
Normalement si tu l'as fait et en tant que connecté l'heure est bonne. Et si t'es sur le bon fuseau ofc.

----------


## Shapa

> Un peu lourd à gérer par le serveur avec les requêtes non ?


C'est pour ça que je demande si possible, c'est juste une idée qui m'a traversée la tête.

----------


## CaeDron

Tu veux pas un facebook CPC plutôt ?  :tired:

----------


## mescalin

> T'as pas coché l'heure d'été ? 
> Normalement si tu l'as fait et en tant que connecté l'heure est bonne. Et si t'es sur le bon fuseau ofc.


 Ben je sais pas mais hier j'étais à la bonne heure et là je le suis plus, je pensais que ça se faisait auto.

edit : sinon, oui je suis sur le bon fuseau avec heure d'été auto.

re-edit : ah ben là c'est bon  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Sur la page de la boutique, quand on clique sur le lien "Voir tous les canards" qui ramène à la rubrique magazine, et qu'on commande un numéro on est ramener sur la page de la boutique. Serait-il possible de rester sur la page "magazine" ? Si on cherche plusieurs anciens numéros il faut à chaque fois retourner sur la page précédente ce qui n'est pas très pratique.

----------


## flextabeu

Ma suggestion : pouvoir stocker 200 messages, ma boîte est régulièrement pleine  :Emo: 
Merci

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ma suggestion : pouvoir stocker 200 messages, ma boîte est régulièrement pleine 
> Merci


 J'avoue que ce serait pas du luxe.

Et c'est pas des MP hors charte hein, c'est de l'entraide immobilière.

----------


## Anon26492

Une skin pour iPad serait-elle possible ? Reprenant le graphisme touch-friendly de la skin iPhone, mais sans ses limitations (elle ne permet que la réponse rapide et pas l'éditeur complet).

Sachant que la skin serait tout aussi pratique pour les canards ayant du archos ou du androïd...

----------


## gros_bidule

Coinscuses si ce n'est pas le bon thread, tout ça tout ça.

La page http://www.canardpc.com/retour-abo.html (pour signaler un mag non reçu) liste les CanardPC classique mais pas les hors série tels les CanardPC Hardware.
N'ayant pas reçu le dernier CPC hardware, je sollicite donc le bon vieux abo ~ate~ canardpc ~poing~ com  ::):

----------


## KaMy

Bien le bonjour, j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe donc je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé mais est-ce qu'il serait possible de changer le système de balise de spoiler comme ici par exemple afin de rendre ça lisible sur smartphone ?

Je trouve aussi que l'idée de changer la couleur de la police lors de la mise en lien (en plus du surlignage) pourrait être une bonne idée.

En espérant ne pas me prendre un scud, je vous remercie.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bien le bonjour, j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe donc je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé mais est-ce qu'il serait possible de changer le système de balise de spoiler comme ici par exemple afin de rendre ça lisible sur smartphone ?


Ah, on est deux mais j'avais posé la question juste avant le débat de 43 pages  :tired: . Recopiage :



> Serait-il possible d'avoir un type de balise qui  permette d'enrouler ou de dérouler un texte à la manière des balises  spoiler de certains sites ou de ce qu'on peut trouver sur wikipedia  comme à la fin de cet article ? Ce serait utile pour les topics uniques et éventuellement pour les spoilers dans la version mobile du forum.

----------


## Djaf

Il y a quelques années, quand le forum est passé sur vBulletin, pendant la phase de test, c'était le cas, les balises spoilers étaient de type "enrouler, dérouler le texte avec un bouton". A cette époque, plusieurs canards (dont moi) ont demandé à ce que les spoilers soient juste surlignés en noir comme c'était le cas dans la version précédente du forum, vu que ça contribuait pas mal à l'ambiance du forum (private joke et autres).

Le système de bouton pour dérouler le spoiler est super lourd. Avec le système actuel, tu peux noircir uniquement une partie de ta phrase sans qu'elle soit coupée par un cadre spoiler.

Par contre, peut-être qu'il y a moyen de rajouter une nouvelle fonction pour implémenter ce nouveau type de spoiler, tout en gardant l'ancien.

----------


## flextabeu

Ce qui est dommage avec le système de spoiler actuel, c'est qu'on ne peut pas y mettre d'image ou même de smiley. Enfin si on peut, mais c'est pas caché .

----------


## KaMy

> A cette époque, plusieurs canards (dont moi) ont demandé à ce que les spoilers soient juste surlignés en noir comme c'était le cas dans la version précédente du forum, vu que ça contribuait pas mal à l'ambiance du forum (private joke et autres).
> 
> Le système de bouton pour dérouler le spoiler est super lourd. Avec le système actuel, tu peux noircir uniquement une partie de ta phrase sans qu'elle soit coupée par un cadre spoiler.
> 
> Par contre, peut-être qu'il y a moyen de rajouter une nouvelle fonction pour implémenter ce nouveau type de spoiler, tout en gardant l'ancien.


Le truc c'est que si c'est impossible de faire cohabiter les deux, entre une balise pour faire des blagues et une balise utile et lisible le choix devrait être vite fait et ça rend le site rapidement utilisable sur smartphone (de plus en plus utilisés pour naviguer. Surtout quand y'a déjà eu refus de l'utilisation de Tapatalk (pour de bonnes raisons il semblerait mais refus quand même) et qu'il faille attendre la maj du site sur Vbulletin V4 et sa version mobile.

----------


## alx

> entre une balise pour faire des blagues et une balise utile et lisible le choix devrait être vite fait




Spoiler Alert! 


Les blagues!!!

----------


## CaeDron

Ha c'est vrai j'avais oublié comment on se 

Spoiler Alert! 


lol_______________________________________________  _______________lol

 et puis c'est drôle

----------


## olih

> Le truc c'est que si c'est impossible de faire cohabiter les deux, entre une balise pour faire des blagues et une balise utile et lisible le choix devrait être vite fait et ça rend le site rapidement utilisable sur smartphone (de plus en plus utilisés pour naviguer. Surtout quand y'a déjà eu refus de l'utilisation de Tapatalk (pour de bonnes raisons il semblerait mais refus quand même) et qu'il faille attendre la maj du site sur Vbulletin V4 et sa version mobile.


Soit heureux, la mise à jour est prévue pour jeudi 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=55609

----------


## KaMy

J'ai plus peur qu'autre chose mais croyons-y ça serait bien que ça fonctionne  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Chic, au poil pour troller vendredi.

----------


## etherealwtf

Pouvoir choisir les couleurs de son interface.
J'ai un peu de mal avec ce sang communiste peau rouge violent.
Les puces qui signalent la lecture ou pas d'un topic me paraissent pas super claires non plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pouvoir choisir les couleurs de son interface.
> J'ai un peu de mal avec ce sang communiste peau rouge violent.
> Les puces qui signalent la lecture ou pas d'un topic me paraissent pas super claires non plus.


Quand on veut avoir la fenetre de réponse, on est obliger de cliquer sur le mode avancé c'est assez relou
Y'a moyen de le le mettre par défaut.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quand on veut avoir la fenetre de réponse, on est obliger de cliquer sur le mode avancé c'est assez relou
> Y'a moyen de le le mettre par défaut.


Double clic sur le bouton "Répondre" ou "Répondre avec citation".

----------


## Jolaventur

> Double clic sur le bouton "Répondre" ou "Répondre avec citation".


Ouai j'avais trouvé, mais j'suis tout perturbé du coup.

----------


## edenwars

> J'ai un peu de mal avec ce sang communiste peau rouge violent.


Ouai, je suis un peu d'accord, je le trouve plutôt agressif ce communiste.

J'aurais opté pour un bleu un peu clair.


Je crois, que lors de certains messages que j'ai pu lire par-ci par-là, l'encodage n'est pas pris en compte....

----------


## Frypolar

> Je crois, que lors de certains messages que j'ai pu lire par-ci par-là, l'encodage n'est pas pris en compte....


Quand tu cites quelqu'un ça foirouille un peu parfois.

----------


## edenwars

Vous êtes passer au html 5?


PS:Ah, oups, pas encore.

----------


## ducon

La norme est stable ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour, camarade !



> J'ai un peu de mal avec ce sang communiste peau rouge violent.


Il faut t'y faire, l'Etat-Providence est de retour.
Si tu préfère le gris-bleu, tu peux te dire que cela a été à la mode durant près de 30 ans, depuis 1983, en France, mais il faut bien changer un peu.

----------


## etherealwtf

Sinon laisser choisir le thème, ça existe depuis 1834, c'était il y a 3 siècles.
Un des rouges a été assombri et c'est mieux.

----------


## gros_bidule

Sous FFox ou Opera (Edit site preferences / Display / My style sheet, et enrichissez-la), appliquez donc un thème perso, non mais.

----------


## rOut

Sous Chrome y'a Stylebot. Entre autres.

----------


## edenwars

> La norme est stable ?


Elle est acceptée par bon nombres de navigateurs, a part safari qui fait chier des fois, mais a part ça.
Maintenant, dire que tout ceci est amplement gérer,je crois pas, et  il faudrait, selon  les dire du w3c, attendre je sais plus combien d'années pour que la "norme" soit "stable".


C'est du tout bon...

----------


## ducon

Sauf qu’anticiper une norme encore pas finie, c’est casse-gueule.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible techniquement, mais s'il existait la possibilité de "fixer" le gros bandeau "Canard PC" de manière à ce qu'il ne soit plus affecté par le scrolling, ce serait vraiment chouette. Toujours avoir en haut de l'écran les notifications, profils, tableaux de bord, la barre de recherche (hem)...  ::wub::

----------


## edenwars

> Sauf qu’anticiper une norme encore pas finie, c’est casse-gueule.


Mais il est bon de commencer a se pencher dessus.


Il faut que je regarde un peu comment ça se passe au niveau css3.
Les nouveautés, qu'est ce que ça apporte, nouvelle règles etc...

----------


## gros_bidule

Hum, encore faudrait-il davantage de sites respectant ne serait-ce que le HTML 4 Transitional, ce serait déjà un pas de géant.
Alors quand j'entends parler d'XHTML, d'HTML5, CSS2 ou 3 & co, "mouahahaha!". Pardon. Un site XHTML1.1 & CSS2 full compliant permet déjà de faire tout ce que l'on veut, avec classe. Mais non, personne ne respecte ça et préfère se pencher sur les futurs standards même pas encore finalisés  ::|: , standards qui eux non plus ne seront jamais respectés, que ce soit par les développeurs ou les navigateurs.

J'arrête là mon HS.

----------


## edenwars

> Hum, encore faudrait-il davantage de sites respectant ne serait-ce que le HTML 4 Transitional, ce serait déjà un pas de géant.
> Alors quand j'entends parler d'XHTML, d'HTML5, CSS2 ou 3 & co,  "mouahahaha!". Pardon. Un site XHTML1.1 & CSS2 full compliant permet  déjà de faire tout ce que l'on veut, avec classe. Mais non, personne ne  respecte ça et préfère se pencher sur les futurs standards même pas  encore finalisés , standards qui eux non plus ne seront jamais respectés, que ce soit par les développeurs ou les navigateurs.
> 
> J'arrête là mon HS.



Non mais, tu a tout a fait raison hein.


Les norme du html5, c'est des tests que j'effectue pour moi seul.
Et comme toi même tu cite, je bosse avec du xhtml  1.0, le 1.1, il apporte rien, et  css2.


Mes pages  html5 et css3 ne sont faites que pour des tests.

----------


## Tien 12

2 Suggestions:

- Changer l’icône des messages non-lu. Entre le blanc et le bleu clair, c'est pas très visible. Avant, ils étaient jaunes, mais pourquoi pas une autre couleur ?

- Soit dans la ligne rouge tout en bas (avec nous contacter, Forums, archives, ...), soit entre discussion précédente et discussion suivante, pourquoi ne pas rajouter un simple "tableau de bord" ? je sais que ce n'est pas compliqué de remonter tout en haut, mais vu que l'on finit en bas de page quand on lit un topic, je trouve logique ce lien pour revenir directement aux autres topics suivis.
J'avais d'ailleurs déjà posé la question y a un moment, mais vu que le site est en pleine changement, j'en profite...

----------


## CaeDron

Voilà, désolé mais vu que je faisais en sorte d'avoir des avatar qui se confondent avec le fond, il fallait que je le dise  ::):

----------


## KaMy

Est-ce vous pourriez remettre le lien "discussions suivies" à sont ancienne place (actuellement occupée par "derniers messages") et coller "derniers messages" dans "liens rapides" ?

Edit: Surtout que "quoi de neuf" fait exactement la même chose.

----------


## keukeu

Remettre la barre
Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web > Suggestions d'amélioration
quelque part en bas de page.
Désolé si ça a déjà été sugges..ta..tionné.

----------


## t4nk

> Remettre la barre
> Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web > Suggestions d'amélioration
> quelque part en bas de page.
> Désolé si ça a déjà été sugges..ta..tionné.


Je vote pour. Tout le monde n'a pas d'add-on FireGestures (ou équivalent) pour remonter en haut de page en un geste et la touche Home sur portables n'est pas toujours des plus facile à chopper.

----------


## Wobak

Sur la x86 ça y est en bas maintenant.

----------


## ShinSH

Ouais mais c'est sur le skin CPC qu'on veut ça, nous.

----------


## kilfou

Elle y est, juste au dessus de l'affreuse pub.  ::O:

----------


## Doniazade

> Elle y est, juste au dessus de l'affreuse pub.


Ouais mais pas en bas :bisrepetita:
Et effectivement, les nouvelles pubs sont pour le moins....surprenantes  ::O: 

Des sonneries de téléphone et Monoprix ? Seriously ?

----------


## kilfou

Je vous jure qu'il y en avait. De la pub moche, en haut ET en bas.

----------


## Guest

> Ouais mais pas en bas :bisrepetita:
> Et effectivement, les nouvelles pubs sont pour le moins....surprenantes 
> 
> Des sonneries de téléphone et Monoprix ? Seriously ?


Moi on m'a proposé de réconforter un mec qui se faisait jamais draguer, je vois pas de quoi tu te plains. :/

----------


## Doniazade

> Moi on m'a proposé de réconforter un mec qui se faisait jamais draguer, je vois pas de quoi tu te plains. :/


C'est de la pub ciblée visiblement  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> C'est de la pub ciblée visiblement


Je pense que c'est une question de compétences. Ils proposent ça qu'aux gens capables de remplir cette difficile mission. Désolé.

"Xybul éveil et jeux, 2 à 12 ans : les nouveautés sont arrivées". Je crois qu'en fait c'est toi qui a raison. :/

----------


## lincruste

> C'est de la pub ciblée visiblement


Très mal ciblée alors, j'ai eu une pub pour les slips kangourous là, et je suis carrément caleçon.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je pense qu'il y a un souci avec la régie pub, là c'est  des pub Monsavon et Carrefour voyages alors que sur ce forum on a pas encore vu quelqu'un se laver ou voyager trop loin de son ordi...

----------


## Doniazade

Oui il y a visiblement un souci...
Quoiqu'il en soit, sur la skin CPC Dark, il n'y a plus de pub du tout, ce qui règle le problème temporairement.
Elle est très _boulot-compliant_ cette skin d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Sinon, autant je capte l'interdiction des gifs dans les signatures et les avatars, j'arrive moins a capter ces putains de pub clignotante avis et compagnie en 200x100 qui se calent pile dans la gueule a chaque changement de page.  Ya pas moyen de les agrandir un peu ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je peux en faire un habillage sisisi.

Plus sérieusement, elles vont intégrer le bandeau, comme au bon vieux temps.

----------


## ekOz

Y'en a une qui est fort pertinente quand même:



 :^_^:

----------


## AtomicBondage

J'ai une requête pour une fonctionnalité qui me semblerait très utile et qui vous économiserait de la bande passante : la possibilité de "cacher" les threads qui ne m'intéressent pas.

----------


## Guest

Tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça sur d'autres sites et je sais pas si ça s'intègrerait facilement ici : ça serait possible d'avoir des players youtubes avec seulement la barre de navigation, pas la vidéo ? Ca serait assez cool pour tout ce qui touche à la musique.

----------


## lincruste

Le bouton pour s'identifier est en noir sur gris foncé, pas grave mais pas super lisible.

----------


## Redlight

Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà proposé ou si c'est faisable ici. Mais sur un autre forum, je peux avoir la liste de tout les topic mis à jour dans lesquels j'ai participé.

C'est pratique et c'est automatique.

----------


## olih

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà proposé ou si c'est faisable ici. Mais sur un autre forum, je peux avoir la liste de tout les topic mis à jour dans lesquels j'ai participé.
> 
> C'est pratique et c'est automatique.


Ça existe déjà non ? Via le tableau de bord.
(profil->options générales->mode de suivi par défaut).

----------


## TheToune

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà proposé ou si c'est faisable ici. Mais sur un autre forum, je peux avoir la liste de tout les topic mis à jour dans lesquels j'ai participé.
> 
> C'est pratique et c'est automatique.


Il suffit de t’abonner aux fils qui t’intéresse et la fonctionnalité que tu décris apparaît dans ton tableau de bord ...

Et je crois qu'il y a une option quelque part pour t'abonner automatiquement aux fils auxquels tu participe !

----------


## Redlight

> Il suffit de t’abonner aux fils qui t’intéresse et la fonctionnalité que tu décris apparaît dans ton tableau de bord ...
> 
> Et je crois qu'il y a une option quelque part pour t'abonner automatiquement aux fils auxquels tu participe !


Ouais je viens de voir ça mais je voulais conserver une différence entre les discussions auxquelles j'ai souscrite et celles auxquelles j'ai répondu. Histoire de jeter un oeil de temps en temps à des discussions dans lesquelles je suis pas trop impliqué mais un peu quand même.

Mais bon du coup j'ai changé le mode de suivi.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai une requête pour une fonctionnalité qui me semblerait très utile et qui vous économiserait de la bande passante : la possibilité de "cacher" les threads qui ne m'intéressent pas.





> Tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça sur d'autres sites et je sais pas si ça s'intègrerait facilement ici : ça serait possible d'avoir des players youtubes avec seulement la barre de navigation, pas la vidéo ? Ca serait assez cool pour tout ce qui touche à la musique.


Ouais tout pareil ça serait cool ces deux trucs.

----------


## Casque Noir

Pour les pubs, c'est une nouvelle régie et pour l'instant, le serveur balance n'importe quoi afin de déterminer les meilleurs taux de clics et affiner les centres d'intérêt. La pub sera donc plus cohérente dans quelques jours ou semaines.

----------


## Dorian

Ca a peut-être déjà été proposé, mais un flux RSS du wiki cpc pourrait être bien pratique.
Autre point, est-ce normal qu'il n'existe pas de sujets dédiés aux news du wiki ? Je pense notamment au poste sur les comics de Batman, pour lequel un petit sujet aurait été pratique (comme pour les canards BD). Ca permettrait d'encourager les auteurs, de faire des retours.

----------


## Tien 12

Merci pour la barre d'arborescence et celle de la navigation.

Ce forum est beau !!!

----------


## Erokh

petite suggestion d'amélioration, vous en faites ce que vous voulez: Perso je préfèrerais avoir le fil d'Arianne (ici par exemple, il s'appelle "Forum>Canard PC & Canardpc.com>Canard PC - Le site web>Suggestions d'amélioration")
au niveau des outils du forum plutôt qu'au dessus de la pub.

Voilà c'est tout

----------


## Redlight

Essaye la skin CPC pour voir  ::P:

----------


## flochy

> Pour les pubs, c'est une nouvelle régie et pour l'instant, le serveur balance n'importe quoi *afin de déterminer les meilleurs taux de clics et affiner les centres d'intérêt*. La pub sera donc plus cohérente dans quelques jours ou semaines.


 ::O:  Rhoo... Amis canards, ne plaisantez pas ! Ne cliquez pas sur celle là :

----------


## Graouu

Je reviens sur le Crunbread comme on dit, celui du bas (skin CPC), par soucis d'ergonomie, je trouve que sa place serait plus juste et pratique, juste au dessus de la réponse rapide. Ce n'est qu'un point de vue. Ca évite le coup de molette inutile pour descendre, sur nos écrans de bourgeois (ou pas assez bourgeois).

----------


## Olorin

Je suis d'accord, il est trop bas à l'heure actuelle. Au niveau de la barre de navigation rapide ce serait parfait.

----------


## kilfou

Idem que les 2 du dessus.  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Aussi, ce serait possible que le bouton de navigation rapide n'affiche pas l'intégralité des sous-forums, mais soit dépliable ?

----------


## keukeu

> Sur la x86 ça y est en bas maintenant.


Exact, merci!

----------


## Roland d'O.

Ca peut-être été suggéré et c'est, quelque part, un détail, mais lorsque je me logge, j'ai l'habitude de taper login-tabulation-mpd.
Actuellement, si je fais ça, je tape le mdp dans la case "identifiant" qui se trouve en bas de page au lieu de taper dans la case "mdp" adjacente du haut... Je pourrais taper deux fois sur tab, mais j'oublie...

Donc, comme je le disais, c'est un détail...

----------


## Marty

Sur la skin smartphone, normal qu'il n'y ait aucun moyen d'accéder au dernier message non lu pour les topics ?
J'ai essayé et je ne peux qu'accéder à la première page et ensuite, il n'y a pas non plus de lien "dernière page".

Désolé si cela a été déjà dit...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Pour les pubs, c'est une nouvelle régie et pour l'instant, le serveur balance n'importe quoi afin de déterminer les meilleurs taux de clics et affiner les centres d'intérêt. La pub sera donc plus cohérente dans quelques jours ou semaines.


 Et si on ne clique pas ! ? ? ? ?    ::huh:: 
L'angoisse !
Cliquez ! Cliquez !
Cliquez ! Cliquez !

----------


## Grimar

Je trouve que l'image de la bannière et l'icone lapin manquent de finition.

PS : je parle du forum

----------


## Tien 12

Déjà proposé, mais aura-t-on droit a des icône bien plus différentes entre les messages lus et les non-lus ? Je pense surtout sur téléphone, quand on utilise la skin classique et que le lien vers le dernier message non-lu n'amène pas direct à celui-ci, mais un peu plus haut, c'est pas évident de bien voir ou on en est en scrollant.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je voudrais savoir si les tests écrits pas les lecteurs sont relus avant d'être publiés, j'ai l'impression que non, car je vois un lecteur qui a mis un 4/10 à Homefront, alors déjà 4/10 c'est trop pour ce jeu mais c'est pas le sujet, c'est surtout qu'il n'y a aucun texte qui accompagne cette note, alors si vous avez l'intention de transformer cette rubrique en un truc immonde à la jv.com ramassis de "c bieng 12/10" et autres "de la marde -3/10", c'est vous qui voyez.

----------


## Flyn

Je revendique le droit de mettre des notes CPC!
Si on peut pas mettre lol/10 à un jeu autant aller sur jv.com quoi.


C'était pour déconner bien sûr.
Ça serait vite le bordel.

----------


## Frypolar

Je croyais que c'était un bug et que le test ne s'affichait pas  :^_^: .

T'as oublié les mecs qui mettent 20/20 pour remonter la note moyenne ou 1/20 pour la baisser.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je trouve le délai de 20 secondes entre chaque recherche sur le forum un peu  long.Est-ce qu'il serait possible de réduire ce délai ou de faire en sorte qu'il ne survienne que toutes les  x recherches?
Je sais que le but en gros est de limiter les abus par les bots  mais voilà à plusieurs occassions j'ai fait des recherches sur le forum et ce délai des 20 secondes m'a paru un peu long  ::(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je voudrais savoir si les tests écrits pas les lecteurs sont relus avant d'être publiés, j'ai l'impression que non, car je vois un lecteur qui a mis un 4/10 à Homefront, alors déjà 4/10 c'est trop pour ce jeu mais c'est pas le sujet, c'est surtout qu'il n'y a aucun texte qui accompagne cette note, alors si vous avez l'intention de transformer cette rubrique en un truc immonde à la jv.com ramassis de "c bieng 12/10" et autres "de la marde -3/10", c'est vous qui voyez.


Tous les avis sont relus et validés, mais il semblerait que le test ait buggué.

----------


## MotteMotte

C'est normal que ça bloque quand on post ? :/

Ça mouline dans le vide pendant un certain temps () et je me retrouve souvent avec un double post aussi...

----------


## Flyn

Y a eu du boulot sur le forum aujourd'hui, et sur la base en particulier il me semble, c'est surement à cause de ça.

----------


## Illynir

Bonjour,

Je ne sait pas si ca a déja etait dis et si c'est la bonne place, mais lorsqu'on met le Thème CPC Dark pour le forum, on se retrouve a plusieurs endroit avec une police noir sur fond noir , du coup c'est illisible. Par exemple, dans l'onglet " Mon Profil".

Voila  ::P:

----------


## col vert

Les caracteres speciaux qui deviennent illisible (çéè et d'autres ... rÃ©alistes).
merci

----------


## Madvince

Oui , problème d'encodage des caractères spéciaux sur les commentaires des news . ::):

----------


## KaMy

Et toujours une navigation sur smartphone impossible, sans tableau de bord ni balises lisibles.

----------


## Tien 12

Pour smartphone, tu peux utiliser la skin classique, ça marche très bien.

Par contre, le principal défaut que j'y trouve, c'est concernant les balises de spoilers. On ne peut pas maintenir le doigt comme avec une souris pour les afficher. J'ai eu l'occasion de voir sur un autre forum un système permettant en un simple clic d'afficher le spoil. Une barre semblable a celle qui se trouve désormais au dessus des images.

----------


## KaMy

Oui je peux utiliser la skin classique et c'est ce que je fais mais bon une skin spéciale ça serait bien, surtout après le refus d'utilisation d'appli externe (tapatalk en l'occurrence). MAis bon ça a déjà été demandé et pour le spoil y'en a qui veulent pas le garder "c'est cool pour les private joke" et tapatalk "on veut pas faire gagner de sous à une autre boite et le passage en 4.1 sera ce qui rendra enfin la navigation efficace". Au final y'a rien qui a été amélioré pour le moment et y'a des choses en moins.

----------


## Frypolar

> pour le spoil y'en a qui veulent pas le garder "c'est cool pour les private joke"


Rien n'empêche de faire deux systèmes différents.

----------


## KaMy

Clairement. Et faudrait que le spoil en bande noire soit secondaire.

----------


## cailloux

le plug in autopager pour firefox marchait avant la mise à jours du forum, mais maintenant il marche à moitié. Quelqu'un aurait-il les compétences techniques pour mettre à jour la règle ?
(oui je sais c'est tordu mais bon je savais pas où le poster)

----------


## Canard WC

J'ai pas lu ce qui a été écrit dans ce post, mais après quelques semaines de navigation, voici mes principales critiques :
1 - c'était mieux avant. sans déconner, je n'aime pas du tout ce qu'est devenu ce forum.
2 - Mettez nous le bouton 'navigation rapide' en haut et non pas en bas des listes de posts. ça me saoule de devoir remonter tout le temps en bas de la liste pour aller chopper ce bouton.
3 - Mettez nous un bouton pour accéder à la page du site CPC. Du coup je n'y vais presque plus !
4 - Virez nous ces satanées pubs, qu'est-ce-qu'on en a à foutre des petite culottes pour jeunes filles !
 ::(:

----------


## olih

> J'ai pas lu ce qui a été écrit dans ce post, mais après quelques semaines de navigation, voici mes principales critiques :
> 1 - c'était mieux avant. sans déconner, je n'aime pas du tout ce qu'est devenu ce forum.
> 2 - Mettez nous le bouton 'navigation rapide' en haut et non pas en bas des listes de posts.
> 3 - Mettez nous un bouton pour accéder à la page du site CPC.


2 - Sur la skin CPC, c'est en haut ET en bas. Edit: désolé, je  me gourre.
3 - clique sur l'image en haut à gauche.

----------


## LeBabouin

Pitié, virez la bordure des avatars.

----------


## Dorian

> 1 - c'était mieux avant. sans déconner, je n'aime pas du tout ce qu'est devenu ce forum.
> 2 - Mettez nous le bouton 'navigation rapide' en haut et non pas en bas des listes de posts. ça me saoule de devoir remonter tout le temps en bas de la liste pour aller chopper ce bouton.
> [...]
> 4 - Virez nous ces satanées pubs, qu'est-ce-qu'on en a à foutre des petite culottes pour jeunes filles !


1 - Réac ?
2 - Ctrl + Home
4 - Plus de pub, donc tu veux bien prendre les frais du serveur à ta charge ?

----------


## Frypolar

Home tout court ça marche aussi. D'ailleurs je l'ai mis sur ma souris avec End. C'est très pratique pour les forums.

----------


## KaMy

> 1 - Réac ?
> 2 - Ctrl + Home
> 4 - Plus de pub, donc tu veux bien prendre les frais du serveur à ta charge ?


Pour le 1 il est pas le seul, beaucoup de monde semble ne pas apprécier les modifs apportées et ils ont viré le skin CPC old en plus.

Pour le 2, vu que le truc de navigation rapide est en bas il faut faire fin /end et non pas orig / home mais comme il dit remonter en bas effectivement ça peut porter à confusion. Et comme le dit Frypo y'a pas besoin d'appuyer sur ctrl.

Pour le 4 il parle probablement de la sélection des pubs mais ça à déjà été abordé, ils ont changé de régie pub et ça va prendre un peu de temps pour se stabiliser (c'est un truc automatique et il fait des propals en fonction de ce qui est cliqué donc à force ça devrait se stabiliser sur du JV).

----------


## Boitameuh

> Home tout court ça marche aussi. D'ailleurs je l'ai mis sur ma souris avec End. C'est très pratique pour les forums.


Molette gauche = home, molette droite = end. Une fois testé on peut plus s'en passer.

----------


## Frypolar

> Molette gauche = home, molette droite = end. Une fois testé on peut plus s'en passer.


Copain  ::wub:: . Et Page Suivante/Précédente sur les boutons de pouce.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouaip tout pareil. Copain de souris  :B):

----------


## unpierrot

Pour le forum, dans le style CPC Dark, on a la liste des sous-forums en haut de page mais dans le style CPC (tout court) nada. Ce serait possible d'avoir aussi cette liste ?

----------


## keulz

Une chose que j'adore avec chrome, tu tapes ton texte pour répondre à un post ou autre et paf, par inadvertance tu changes de page...  :Emo: 

Et bien rien na fout' ! un coup de page précédente et on retrouve tout son texte !  ::lol:: 

.
.
.

Sauf depuis la maj du fofo, où maintenant, quand on répond à un post ça ouvre un cadre pour écrire, du coup, une fausse manip' et tu l'as dans l'os...  ::sad:: 

C'est possible d'y remédier ???

----------


## Frypolar

Marrant, avec Chrome je perds toujours tout et pas avec Firefox. Par contre depuis la maj Chrome ne perd plus ce que je suis en train de taper. Ça t'arrange pas hein ?  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

Viva Opera!


Spoiler Alert! 


Et virez moi ce chrome suppôt de Satan! Prenez donc sa version "light" de big brother, chromium.

----------


## Frypolar

> Viva Opera!
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et virez moi ce chrome suppôt de Satan! Prenez donc sa version "light" de big brother, chromium.


Je trouve pas Chromium avec Flash intégré et je peux pas installer Flash au taf. Sinon je suis sous Chromium/Firefox  :;): .

----------


## keulz

> Viva Opera!
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et virez moi ce chrome suppôt de Satan! Prenez donc sa version "light" de big brother, chromium.


Je croyais que c'était la version ubuntu qui s'appelait chromium, c'est quoi la différence ?

----------


## Flyn

La version open-source nettoyée de la plupart des fonctionnalités spécial Google.

----------


## Euklif

Flyn a bien résumé. Et Frypolar pardonné ^^
Mais je suis toujours assez surpris de voir que si peu de gens connaissent Chromium...

----------


## Frypolar

> Flyn a bien résumé. Et Frypolar pardonné ^^
> Mais je suis toujours assez surpris de voir que si peu de gens connaissent Chromium...


En même temps pour aller le choper il faut le vouloir.

----------


## keulz

> En même temps pour aller le choper il faut le vouloir.


 ::huh:: 

---------- Post added at 18h19 ---------- Previous post was at 18h14 ----------




> Flyn a bien résumé. Et Frypolar pardonné ^^
> Mais je suis toujours assez surpris de voir que si peu de gens connaissent Chromium...


Je connais, mais sous ubuntu.

----------


## keukeu

C'est un peu blanc.


Mais merci d'avoir rajouté la barre de navigation en bas dans la skin cpc du coup je m'en tape.

----------


## Dormeur

> Pour le forum, dans le style CPC Dark, on a la liste des sous-forums en haut de page mais dans le style CPC (tout court) nada. Ce serait possible d'avoir aussi cette liste ?


+1 peut être pas comme avant mais au moins en petit en haut de la page, parce que la c'est un peu lourd de devoir revenir a l'accueil du forum pour pouvoir aller dans les sous-sections du forum ou l'on se trouve  ::(:

----------


## Toxic

Désolé si ça a déjà été suggéré, mais y a pas moyen que le topic des feedback apparaisse comme une sorte de quatrième sous-partie de la section petites annonces ? Parce que là, il est que dans la section PC, mais on y met en fait les feedbacks de toutes les sections.

----------


## kilfou

Y a encore le sous-forum Communauté dans Actualités, mais on peut plus taguer les news en Communauté depuis la MAJ.

----------


## zoboton

Après quelques recherches, je crois que ça n'a pas été posté.

J'aime beaucoup la skin mobile du forum, pour une consultation depuis smartphone. Mais:
 1- C'est *lent* ... même en wifi.
 2- Dans la liste des topics d'un forum, il *manque un lien pour accéder directement à la dernière page du topic*
 3- Lorsqu'on est entré dans un topic, il *manque un lien pour revenir à la liste des topics*

Pas sûr que le 1 soit facilement corrigeable. Mais les 2 et 3 doivent être ultra simples à corriger, et sont d'autant plus casse-pied à cause du 1 !
Une amélioration pour 2 et 3 serait-elle possible ?

----------


## lokideath

Ce serait possible de réduire la taille des messages dont les auteurs sont sur sa liste d'ignorés ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Salut les copains, si je pouvais vous suggérer de vous inscrire à http://www.alertmachine.com/add.php . Le principe c'est qu'on inscrit son site, puis tous ceux qui ont l'application Alert Mobile (que je commande à tous) peuvent voir directement les nouvelles news du site, avec celles du site du Monde ou Facebook ou AndroidFR...

----------


## keulz

> Salut les copains, si je pouvais vous suggérer de vous inscrire à http://www.alertmachine.com/add.php . Le principe c'est qu'on inscrit son site, puis tous ceux qui ont l'application Alert Mobile (que je commande à tous) peuvent voir directement les nouvelles news du site, avec celles du site du Monde ou Facebook ou AndroidFR...


 ::o:  Un bot de pub !






 ::ninja::

----------


## Tien 12

C'est pour demander un retour en arrière qui, à mon gout, serait une amélioration. Je parle du simple fait que les liens hypertexte étaient soulignés avec la précédente version du forum. Mais depuis, ils ne le sont plus, et deviennent beaucoup moins visible. Il m'arrive même de passer la souris sur certains textes pour m'assurer qu'il n'y en a pas, car la différence de couleur est vraiment trop minime avec le reste du texte.

D'avance, merci.

----------


## MrBeaner

> la différence de couleur est vraiment trop minime avec le reste du texte.


Daltonien?  ::ninja::  À moins que tu sois avec la version sombre?

*Sinon*, vBulletin permet pas le passage en plein écran pour les balises Youtube? Désolé si ça a déjà été posé.

----------


## Tien 12

Non, pas daltonien, mais la différence est loin de sauter aux yeux. Surtout quand on utilise un lien comme là par exemple.

----------


## Monsieur T

Entièrement d'accord avec Tien 12, j'ai beaucoups de mal à différencier la couleur parmis le texte normal.

----------


## Jolaventur

Et un nouveau serveur c'est possible msieur TB parce que recycler ses vieux P3 en serveur c'est pas une solution.

----------


## olih

> Non, pas daltonien, mais la différence est loin de sauter aux yeux. Surtout quand on utilise un lien comme là par exemple.


Je vote pour aussi.
Souligné ou une couleur plus détectable.

----------


## Froyok

> Et un nouveau serveur c'est possible msieur TB parce que recycler ses vieux P3 en serveur c'est pas une solution.





> @Dried oui on sait... On vient d'acheter un nouveau serveur exprès.


http://twitter.com/#!/Canardpcredac/...97419742789632

----------


## Euklif

> Je vote pour aussi.
> Souligné ou une couleur plus détectable.


Idem. Et je ne suis pas daltonien non plus  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je surenchéris pour le soulignement ou une couleur différent pour les liens. En l'état je dois en louper la grande majorité, et quand j'y pense en fait il n'y en a pas...  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

L'intégration de la skin Witcher 2 est toute miteuse.
Oui monsieur c'est une critique et pas une suggestion.

----------


## elkoo

> L'intégration de la skin Witcher 2 est toute miteuse.
> Oui monsieur c'est une critique et pas une suggestion.


je plussoi LOL c tou pourri la!

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais c'est vrai.
Ca a été fait à l'arrache. 
On vous présente toutes nos excuses.

On va travailler là dessus.

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Ce serait possible de réduire la taille des messages dont les auteurs sont sur sa liste d'ignorés ?


Je suis aussi intéressé aussi par la demande de loki.

----------


## unpierrot

On a eu droit à l'arrivée de la liste des sous-forums en haut de la page pendant un moment avec le skin CPC puis cela a disparu. J'imagine que certains n'en veulent pas, soit, mais serait-il possible de les avoir dans un skin CPC2 ? Pour l'instant, ils sont disponibles dans le skin CPC Dark mais je suis loin de trouver ce skin particulièrement séduisant...

----------


## Sk-flown

> On a eu droit à l'arrivée de la liste des sous-forums en haut de la page pendant un moment avec le skin CPC puis cela a disparu.


Ah c'était donc ça, j'ai cru que pendant un instant au mirage, une réminiscence de l'ancien forum et franchement les sous forums visibles en haut du forum principal c'est juste indispensable, alors je vote pour son retour.

----------


## Dark Fread

Le son de la pub W2 qui se déclenche simplement au passage du curseur m'a déjà fait sursauter 253 fois aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Le son de la pub W2 qui se déclenche simplement au passage du curseur m'a déjà fait sursauter 253 fois aujourd'hui


La même  ::o:

----------


## Nono

Ce site est arrivé à son apogée : y'a Zorba le grec dans les pictos de la bannière  :Emo:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Toujours rien au sujet des liens qui sont à peine visibles ? 
Je fais l'effort systématiquement de souligner les miens, m'enfin bon, d'un c'est laborieux et de deux je suis quasiment le seul à opérer ainsi en attendant aut' chose.

P'tain, vraiment, vous pourriez accélérer un peu le processus là hein, n'oubliez pas que sans vos lecteurs et forumeurs vous seriez encore dans le ventre de votre mère quoi !  ::ninja::

----------


## half

MP zoulou c'est lui qui s;occupe de la skin du forum  ::P: .

----------


## Akajouman

Je les trouve bien les liens moi. C'est ni trop flashy ni trop discret. Bon, okai, un peu plus rouge sera mieux.

----------


## keulz

> Je les trouve bien les liens moi. C'est ni trop flashy ni trop discret. Bon, okai, un peu plus rouge sera mieux.


Moi je ne les vois qu'en cherchant parce que la tournure de la phrase laisse pensé qu'il y en a un, genre "à voir ici".

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je les trouve bien les liens moi. C'est ni trop flashy ni trop discret. Bon, okai, un peu plus rouge sera mieux.


Le problème c'est qu'au vu de la couleur choisie, suivant les réglages des moniteurs de chacun, les liens vont être d'à peu près visibles comme chez toi à invisibles comme chez moi. Il faudrait une couleur bien plus différenciée donc, histoire que quels que soient les réglages ils restent visibles.




> Moi je ne les vois qu'en cherchant parce que la tournure de la phrase laisse pensé qu'il y en a un, genre "à voir ici".


CQFD !

----------


## max36

> Après quelques recherches, je crois que ça n'a pas été posté.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup la skin mobile du forum, pour une consultation depuis smartphone. Mais:
>  1- C'est *lent* ... même en wifi.
>  2- Dans la liste des topics d'un forum, il *manque un lien pour accéder directement à la dernière page du topic*
>  3- Lorsqu'on est entré dans un topic, il *manque un lien pour revenir à la liste des topics*
> 
> Pas sûr que le 1 soit facilement corrigeable. Mais les 2 et 3 doivent être ultra simples à corriger, et sont d'autant plus casse-pied à cause du 1 !
> Une amélioration pour 2 et 3 serait-elle possible ?


Je suis d'accord avec Zoboton, mais le plus agaçant c'est quand même le fait qu'il n'y a pas de lien pour venir au dernier post non lus. Du coup je suis obligé de regarder en mode taille normal sur mon phone.

----------


## keulz

Serait-ce possible d'ajouter un "répondre à tous" quand on répond à un MP envoyé à plusieurs destinataires ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

"Le site du jeu vidéo et du PC dont vous êtes le héro"

Est-ce possible de corriger cette faute halfienne qui fait vraiment tâche surtout sur la première page d'un site ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Je trouve qu'il manque une possibilité d'accéder directement aux sous-forum depuis le forum père. Par exemple, quand je suis dans le forum Jeux online et réseau, j'aimerais avoir directement un lien vers le sous-forum MOBA sans devoir repasser par l'index du forum.

C'est un détail, mais ça rendrait la navigation plus confortable.

----------


## ducon



----------


## Brouette Quantique

Je t'inviterai donc à faire un tour dans le forum Jeux online et réseau et à me trouver ce lien vers le forum MOBA  :;): 

C'est dans l'autre sens en fait. De MOBA je peux passer à Jeux online et réseau comme sur ton screenshot, mais pas l'inverse.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une fois que le forum ne sera plus cassé de partout (dans une demi-heure), l'ajout d'un bouton de balise [noparse] dans les options avancées pourrait être sympa et alléger considérablement certaines pages (genre quand on cite une vidéo youtube, la noparser à la main c'est fastidieux et du coup tout le monde n'a pas la voye pour le faire).

----------


## keulz

En ajouter la balise [ S][/S] aussi serait sympa.  ::):

----------


## Okxyd

Ça serait possible d'avoir un encadré sur la première page du site permettant de programmer des parties sur X jeux ?Pour ceux qui sont inscrit sur nofrag il existe la même chose et ça s'appelle Weplay, en gros un membre met au programme une partie et les gens peuvent s'inscrire et disposent de toutes les infos: serveur/chan mumble/heure du lancement ou bien simplement savoir si l'event est en court. 

Les canards jouent à plein de jeux différents et c'est souvent galère de trouver des gens car le dernier FPS à la mode est sortie alors que c'est pas le monde qui manque. Il suffirait de mettre ça sous validation par les admins histoire d'avoir un système performant.

----------


## moimadmax

Et le retour du panneau de contrôle sur la skin mobile, c'est prévu ? Car ca manque a donf.

----------


## johnclaude

On pourrait avoir un topic en sticky dans la section hardware, pour y coller les topics à déplacer (et là où ils devraient être déplacés)? Avec un premier message qui expliquerait que c'est mieux de regarder dans l'index des topics uniques avant d'en créer forcément un nouveau?

----------


## asqz

Je pense que les possibilités de arquer les jeux auquel on joue sont sous exploitées, il faudrait mettre en valeur la possibilité de marquer que l'on joue à un jeu, et afficher dans le profil d'une personne la liste des jeux auquel il joue, là ce n'est pas possible !

----------


## ducon

Tu peux le mettre dans ta signature.

----------


## Nielle

Dans la section du forum barre de vie, il n'y a pas le chemin en bas de la page. Si on veut revenir, il faut remonter tout en haut.

Comme un temps au début de cette version.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca a déjà dû être mentionné mais la couleur des liens est vraiment imperceptible (ou alors c'est moi qui suis miro). Je me sens obligé de les recolorer moi-même en quelque chose qui pète genre rouge.

----------


## keulz

> Ca a déjà dû être mentionné mais la couleur des liens est vraiment imperceptible (ou alors c'est moi qui suis miro). Je me sens obligé de les recolorer moi-même en quelque chose qui pète genre rouge.


S'il n'y avait que ça d'invisible...



 ::wacko::

----------


## Bah

J'ai du mal à comprendre la différence entre les sous-forum "canard café" et "tout et rien" et à en juger par les sujets qui sont dedans, je suis pas le seul (y compris chez les modos je pense, vu que certains sujets ont été déplacés d'un forum à l'autre lors de la Grande Migration).

Par exemple dans un des sous-forum y'a le topic de ceux qui aiment le thé et dans l'autre, celui de ceux qui aiment le café... Les topics du genre ce qui passe à la télévision, les séries, les "vous regardez quoi en ce moment" sont dans canard café, mais le topic confessions intimes est dans tout et rien. Le topic les perles de la hotline est en tout et rien et celui sur la glande au travail ou des perles de l'entreprises est dans canard café etc. Bref, je me demande si ces deux sous-forum ne font pas doublon et s'il ne faudrait pas tout simplement les fusionner (ce serait plus simple pour les recherches et pour suivre les conversations).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais, cette séparation semble être une fausse bonne idée. Si vous voulez la mener à bien ça va donner du taf' (et de sacrées migraines) au modo, sinon ça laisse un goût d'inachevé et de partialité. 

Ou alors c'était pour "séparer le bon graie de l'ivraie" sauf que l'ivraie est ce qui donne un parfum vachement sympa au forum. Est-ce qu'il y a tant besoin de le segmenter ?

----------


## Euklif

Je ne m'exprime pas beaucoup sur l'orga du forum mais là, je ne peux qu'appuyer ce que dit Jeckhyl.

----------


## Jolaventur

ça sert à quoi les amélio du forum si c'est pour se trainer une brouette du néolithique en guise de serveur.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

A empêcher les mecs comme toi de poster des photos d'eux en tablier.

----------


## Jolaventur

> A empêcher les mecs comme toi de poster des photos d'eux en tablier.


Gros jaloux!

ça suffit maintenant monsieur, il faut changer de serveur.

----------


## Vader_666

Euh la pub avec le pseudo truc "tron" et qui fait bip bip quand on ramasse des pièces (même quand on agit pas sur la pub), on est obligé de la subir ?
Je n'active pas volontairement adblock sur CPC exprès (je me dis que ça peut pas faire de mal) mais autant les trucs qui clignotent je peux faire abstraction, autant les sons non désirés...

----------


## keulz

> Euh la pub avec le pseudo truc "tron" et qui fait bip bip quand on ramasse des pièces (même quand on agit pas sur la pub), on est obligé de la subir ?
> Je n'active pas volontairement adblock sur CPC exprès (je me dis que ça peut pas faire de mal) mais autant les trucs qui clignotent je peux faire abstraction, autant les sons non désirés...


D'où mon interrogation, est-ce moins pire d'activer ad-block ou de passer en X86-adv ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais j'ai mis un moment à trouver d'où venait ce son  ::P: .

----------


## Detox

Une bonne idée qui me vient d'un autre forum que je fréquente. Bon c'est en anglais mais vous avez tous le niveau 5eme donc je traduis pas : 




> 5) If you are posting a thread about how terrible your plight in life is, you are required to make a post directly comparing how awful your situation is compared to a Darfur War Orphan, or you will be banned. I'm not kidding about this rule: You literally must go out of your way and explain to the rest of the Something Awful community on how miserable you are in comparison to a starving African child , who's entire family was murdered in front of him.
> 
> 6) If you are making a thread where you boast about a physical attribute or your social prowess, you must provide undeniable proof of it or face a potential probation. This will probably require a photo of the braggadocio along with your user name. Likewise, if you make a reply asking for a poster to "post pics", without posting a full body picture of yourself, while holding up a sign with today's date & user name, then you will be banned.





> Si ils les mettent en place et que les modos font respecter, je reviens.


 ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

Et sinon concernant la skin mobile ? Je sais que c'est pas une priorité mais vous avez pas moyen d'esayer de metre en place quelque chose d'un peu plus exploitable que cette interface qui refuse d'afficher le tableau de bord ?

----------


## Velgos

> Si ils les mettent en place et que les modos font respecter, je reviens.

----------


## moimadmax

> Et sinon concernant la skin mobile ? Je sais que c'est pas une priorité mais vous avez pas moyen d'esayer de metre en place quelque chose d'un peu plus exploitable que cette interface qui refuse d'afficher le tableau de bord ?


Je suis d'accord, car autant qu'elle est agréable niveau rapidité et confort de lecture sur un mobile, sans le tableau de bord l'intérêt est très faible.

----------


## Phenixy

> Je trouve qu'il manque une possibilité d'accéder directement aux sous-forum depuis le forum père. Par exemple, quand je suis dans le forum Jeux online et réseau, j'aimerais avoir directement un lien vers le sous-forum MOBA sans devoir repasser par l'index du forum.
> 
> C'est un détail, mais ça rendrait la navigation plus confortable.





> Dans la section du forum barre de vie, il n'y a pas le chemin en bas de la page. Si on veut revenir, il faut remonter tout en haut.
> 
> Comme un temps au début de cette version.


Je me permets de remonter ces deux suggestions qui sont à mes yeux les deux gros trucs pas ergonomiques du forum à l'heure actuelle.

Bravo pour tout le reste.  :;):

----------


## Bah

> Je suis d'accord, car autant qu'elle est agréable niveau rapidité et confort de lecture sur un mobile, sans le tableau de bord l'intérêt est très faible.


Pour le moi le plus embêtant c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de fonction "aller au premier message non lu" (ou alors je l'ai pas trouvée).

----------


## moimadmax

Cherche ce bouton : .

Ce qui me ferai super plaisir c'est un lien vers le tableau de bord (usercp.php) sur la page www.CanardPC.com. Avec en bonus le compteur du nombre de discutions suivies avec réponses.
Je le verrai bien comme ça:

----------


## Bah

> Cherche ce bouton : http://forum.canardpc.com/images/buttons/firstnew.png.


Ben justement, je le touve pas sur la skin mobile.

----------


## moimadmax

Désolé j'avais pas suivi que tu parlais de la Skin Mobile  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Une petite suggestion concernant cpc.cx : est-ce qu'il serait possible d'utiliser une police, pour l'adresse crushée, qui affiche des i majuscules vraiment différents des L minuscules ? 
C'est super chiant quand on veut envoyer un lien par sms par exemple (quand on peut pas copier-coller quoi, il faut vérifier si c'est i ou un l). Ok c'est rare, mais bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pourquoi n'a t-on pas une balise _spoiler_ ? C'est pas prévu par le moteur du forum ?

----------


## Narm

> Pourquoi n'a t-on pas une balise _spoiler_ ? C'est pas prévu par le moteur du forum ?




Spoiler Alert! 


 Elle est réservée aux membres _premium_ 

  :Cigare: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 En fait c'est tout simple : suffit de taper spoiler entre [] et [/]

----------


## olih

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Elle est réservée aux membres _premium_ 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Ou passer en mode avancé

.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Elle est réservée aux membres _premium_ 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est ce que je faisais.




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ou passer en mode avancé
> 
> .


Putain ! Une révélation, j'ai jamais fait attention qu'on avait plus de choix, je n'y allais que pour les emotes.
Merci ca va bien me plaire ca.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre on n'a pas la balise noparse :ninja:

----------


## Teto

Qui fait quoi?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elle permet d'écrire :ninja: sans que ça rende un  ::ninja:: .

Et de façon plus pratique, elle permettrait par exemple de linker des photos/vidéos sans que celles-ci s'affichent.

----------


## ducon

Ben, ça marche avec la balise url.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La vraie utilité serait quand les gens citent des vidéos. Peut-être qu'ils se serviraient de cette fonctionnalité pour virer les vidéos de leurs citations ? Vu que ça a l'air d'être un peu plus compliqué que pour les images.

'fin bon voilà, moi ça m'arrive de m'en servir manuellement de cette balise.

----------


## Guest14712

Je ne sais pas si le site peut choisir les pubs qui sont diffusées, mais les liens vers iForex ce n'est pas glop.  :tired: 

http://www.iforex.fr/

http://www.quechoisir.org/argent-ass...ex.fr-a-eviter

----------


## Tiri

Moi c'est surtout la pub ou on doit ramasser des pièces.
Le problème, c'est que ça fait du bruit. Et c'est super chiant ça.

----------


## keulz

> Par contre on n'a pas la balise noparse :ninja:


ni la balise  [S][/S]

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-il possible, également, de maintenir actif le mur d'une personne bannie ?
Couper absolument tout moyen de communication est quand même hardcore, et quand bien même quelqu'un a outrepassé la charte et mérite une mise au vert, il n'est pas absolument pestiféré.

----------


## t4nk

Je n'ai pas croisé de banni depuis la dernière refonte (faut dire, j'ai eu du taf... enfin), mais si c'est vrai c'est encore plus méchant qu'avant où il n'y avait (et on trouvait déjà ça vache) qu'une réduction de moitié des MP.

Dites, c'est pas vrai que vous ayez fait un truc pareil après que Boulon lui-même ait dit que s'était double peine imméritée, ou du moins vacharde, la division par deux des MP et qu'il verrait pour y remédier.

----------


## kilfou

Euh j'ai un onglet messages visiteurs sur les profils des bannis. C'est ptet réservé aux modos je sais pas. Mais ptet que le bannissement change l'onglet de base affiché sur le profil ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai du aller chez le même banni que toi  ::ninja:: . Y'a l'onglet messages visiteurs mais pas la fenêtre de saisie ni la possibilité d'écrire. D'ailleurs chez ce banni le dernier message visiteur a lieu juste avant le ban.

----------


## kilfou

Ah oui effectivement, j'avais pas fait gaffe.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'aurais tellement aimé pouvoir lui suggérer d'aller écraser deux trois chatons pour se défouler  :Emo: .

----------


## kilfou

Mon petit doigt (oui c'est comme ça que j'appelle le pouvoir de modo  ::ninja:: ) me dit que d'ici 30 minutes, tu pourras.

----------


## Darsch

Le truc qui me manque énormément, ayant l'habitude du forum d'Hardware.fr, ce sont les étoiles accolées aux messages qui permettent, en cliquant dessus, de faire un marque-page dans un topic.

Quand il y a un topic de plusieurs dizaines de pages à lire qu'on vient de rejoindre, c'est super pratique d'abandonner une session de lecture, et la reprendre en cliquant sur l'étoile associée au topic (sur hardware.fr, y a un tri possible sur les topics "étoilés", drapalisés avec participation ou drapalisé sans participation.

Est-ce en projet ?

Dans le tableau de bord, si je n'ai pas ouvert un topic lu il y a longtemps, si je clique dessus, il ne me fait pas rejoindre au dernier message lu, mais à des messages bien plus récents (et forcément on perd le fil de la lecture après plusieurs mois). C'est un problème connu ?

En vous remerciant par avance !

----------


## TheToune

> Le truc qui me manque énormément, ayant l'habitude du forum d'Hardware.fr, ce sont les étoiles accolées aux messages qui permettent, en cliquant dessus, de faire un marque-page dans un topic.
> 
> Quand il y a un topic de plusieurs dizaines de pages à lire qu'on vient de rejoindre, c'est super pratique d'abandonner une session de lecture, et la reprendre en cliquant sur l'étoile associée au topic (sur hardware.fr, y a un tri possible sur les topics "étoilés", drapalisés avec participation ou drapalisé sans participation.
> 
> Est-ce en projet ?
> 
> Dans le tableau de bord, si je n'ai pas ouvert un topic lu il y a longtemps, si je clique dessus, il ne me fait pas rejoindre au dernier message lu, mais à des messages bien plus récents (et forcément on perd le fil de la lecture après plusieurs mois). C'est un problème connu ?
> 
> En vous remerciant par avance !


En fait le principe des étoiles et comparable au abonnements ( tu peut t'abonner ou te désabonner depuis le menu "outil de la discussion" en haut à droite ) ... Mais apparemment tu connais puisque tu as des abonnement dans ton tableau de bord.
Pour aller au dernier message non lus il faut utiliser le tout petit bouton bleu avant le titre du topique ...

----------


## Darsch

Oui mais le système d'abonnement par le tableau de bord n'est pas très fiable sur la longueur comme sur hardware.fr, c'est ça le problème. Si je délaisse un topic pendant quelques semaines et que j'y reviens par mon abonnement, je ne reviens pas là où j'ai arrêté, mais seulement à j-10 généralement. Je connais le bouton bleu.

En plus, le système de l'abonnement ne marche que si tu as entièrement lu un topic, pour voir les nouveaux messages.

Je parle plutôt d'un système de marque-pages que tu disposes à ta guise sur un topic. Si tu connais les forums d'Hardware.fr, tu devrais voir à peu près de ce que je veux dire.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ya un mécanisme(certes commun à pas mal de forums qui fait qu'on peut voir ce que tout le monde fait, lit,recherche,etc.
Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de rendre ça optionnel?Je trouve ça un peu intrusif qu'on puisse espionner ce qu'untel fait à x moment enfin dans le fond c'est pas gênant et je suppose que le but est de faciliter la communication ,mais bon.

----------


## alx

N'écoutez pas kenshironeo, c'est le genre de mec à poster des réponses sur le topic Mass Effect 3 à 22h42. Vous voyez le genre...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> N'écoutez pas kenshironeo, c'est le genre de mec à poster des réponses sur le topic Mass Effect 3 à 22h42. Vous voyez le genre...


Rah la vache, nan, t'es sérieux, ça existe encore des gens comme ça ???  ::o: 
Mais où va le Monde ?...

----------


## Nilsou

Suggestion: Il faudrait un lien vers les outils CPC tel que l'hébergement d'image directement depuis la page d'accueil du forum (une petite barre minuscule comme celle en haut de la page principale de CPC serait pas mal par exemple). Voila, cela permettrait de retrouver tof plus vite.

----------


## Sheraf

Je sais pas si c'est le bon topic pour demander ça, mais je me posais une question sur les banières de pub sur le forum.

Je me rappelle d'une époque où je cliquais régulièrement sur les pubs (plus par solidarité pour le site qu'autre chose), quand elles avaient un _certain_ interet. Du genre "promo sur des disques durs" ou autres conneries.
Ca me coutait rien d'aller voir...

Mais depuis un moment, tout ce que je vois, c'est des trucs debiles du genre "shoot les canettes pour gagner ton K-do!!!" Pire, y en avait une (je sais pas si elle tourne encore) qui faisait du bruit avec le jeu à la con où on chope les pieces.


Je sais pas si vous avez la moindre possibilité de decision concernant la pub, mais celle ci sont clairement contreproductives. Elles font juste chier, et aucun canards au monde ne cliquera dessus, même pour tricher et rajouter des hits au compteur.

----------


## Nilsou

Absolument d'accord avec Sheraff, les publicités ont de moins en moins de rapport avec les jeux vidéos ou le matériel informatique... les pubs pour des jeux de poker ou la dernière collection de sous-vêtement féminin n'ont pas de grande chance d’intéresser les visiteurs du site, et effectivement certaine d'entre elle sont bien invasive.

----------


## Euklif

Ben y a eu de tout au début et la régie a fait "plus de click pour ça donc on met ça". Donc hors de propos oui, mais si elles sont là, c'est qu'elles "intéressent" amha.

----------


## Max_well

Y'avait pas une histoire de changement de régie justement, donc reset des "intérêts" du forum ?
Ça va s'affiner avec le temps et les clics sur les pubs "intéressantes"

----------


## ShinSH

Bonjour, c'est pour une réclamation§§§

Je ne trouve pas de lien pour passer d'un profil d'utilisateur à un profil de forum. Parce que ne pas pouvoir envoyer de MP en ayant le profil d'un utilisateur "rédacteur" sous les yeux, je trouve ça un poil chiant... C'est possible de rajouter ce petit lien svp? Merci!  ::):

----------


## Guest62019

Réclamation
Qu'est-ce qu'une pub pour "La France des Réseaux" fout sur CPC ?
Ca n'a absolument aucun rapport avec le mag.

Je sais pas comment ça se passe niveau régie pub, mais essayez de surveiller un brin. Parce que là, niveau image, ça le fait vraiment pas...

----------


## kenshironeo

D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est un magazine qui cherche à faire réfléchir ses lecteurs, tout comme CPC, donc même si les thèmes abordés sont différents il ya peut-être ça en commun non?

Sinon, je trouve que ce serait bien que l'encadré de base de l'édition de posts aient la même interface et taille que celui de post en lui-même(c'est le cas sur certains forums et pas d'autres), afin d'avoir toutes les icônes disponibles.

----------


## johnclaude

Dans les forums hardware il faudrait des gens pouvant déplacer les topics: une bonne partie des topics crées ne le sont pas dans la bonne section, et une autre part très devrait être intégrée dans les "topics uniques", moi je trouve que ça plombe toute la lisibilité du truc.
Faudrait des modos light qui pourraient déplacer les topics au bon endroit (c'est à dire la bonne section, ou dans le bon topic)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Le problème du déplacement de topic, c'est que les messages vont être rajoutés aux milieu d'autres demandes.

Si il y a beaucoup de canardnautes qui posent des questions en même temps, ça devient vite bordélique car on ne sait plus qui répond à qui, à moins d'utiliser systématiquement les QUOTE ou les @Untel. Mais dans ce cas, le gus qui a posé une question se trouve à devoir lire pas mal de messages qui ne le concerne pas...
Question illisibilité, ça marche dans les deux sens  :;): 

Je trouve que le système actuel donne un bon compromis lisibilité/bordel couvré.

PS : par contre, le déplacement de section (Conseil/Dépannage/etc), pas de problème.
C'est gérable sans problème.

----------


## cailloux

Plus qu'une amélioration je demande l'aide d'un mec qui comprend vaguement les scripts et qui pourraient faire un petit truc.

Le module autopager pour firefox a pour but de faciliter la navigation sur les sites  web, et particulièrement à afficher automatiquement les pages des forums les unes à la suite des autres pour pouvoir naviguer en n'utilisant que la molette (ou pagedwn) en gros.

Pour faire marcher le bousin, il faut soit créer une rêgle pour le site, soit utiliser celles déjà créées par les internautes. Il se trouve qu'actuellement la rêgle en question marche uniquement pour les sections principales du forum mais pas pour les topics ne eux même.

COmme je m'imagine mal demander de refaire le forum pour que ça marche, je serais bien content si quelqu'un pouvait mettre la rêgle à jours du module et ainsi simplifier ma vie et celles de potentiels utilisateurs.

Si quelqu'un veut bien mettre ses mains dans le cambouis il aura ma reconnaissance éternelle (ainsi qu'une image de cul si demandé)

----------


## Guest62019

> D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est un magazine qui cherche à faire réfléchir ses lecteurs, tout comme CPC, donc même si les thèmes abordés sont différents il ya peut-être ça en commun non?


Ca mériterait de figurer dans "La Brosse à Reluire" d'un autre illustre canard...

----------


## O.Boulon

Cher CanardPC, tout comme Rebellion-Blanche.org, vous cherchez à attirer l'attention de vos lecturs sur les problèmes de société.
Pour cette raison, je vous propose...

---------- Post added at 14h29 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------

Cher CanardPC, tout comme Rebellion-Blanche.org, vous cherchez à attirer l'attention de vos lecturs sur les problèmes de société.
Pour cette raison, je vous propose...

---------- Post added at 14h29 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------

Cher CanardPC, tout comme Rebellion-Blanche.org, vous cherchez à attirer l'attention de vos lecturs sur les problèmes de société.
Pour cette raison, je vous propose...

----------


## Guest62019

Je me pose vraiment la question
Qui a le pouvoir sur le forum CPC ?

Les grandes familles corses ? (bon, à priori non) 
Les franc-maçons ?
Les diplômés d'HEC ?
Les communautés gays ?

----------


## flextabeu

> Je me pose vraiment la question
> Qui a le pouvoir sur le forum CPC ?
> 
> Les grandes familles corses ? (bon, à priori non) 
> Les franc-maçons ?
> Les diplômés d'HEC ?
> Les communautés gays ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je dirais un alliance entre le réseau motards gothiques et l'intelligentsia qui galère avec ses cartons de livres.

----------


## Guest62019

> Moi je dirais un alliance entre le réseau motards gothiques et l'intelligentsia qui galère avec ses cartons de livres.


Bonjour, je m'appelle Milo Petrucciani, je suis maître des banquets au GOF d'Ajaccio, président de l'association des étudiants gays d'HEC Toulouse.

----------


## kenshironeo

Concernant l'édition de news et de tests, peut-être que ce serait bien d'intégrer un petit message de confirmation quand on valide quelque chose, que ce soit par le biais d'un pop-up ou d'un message sur la page.(parce que quand on valide la page ne semble même pas se rafraîchir, une fois qu'on est habitué on sait que c'est bon,mais au début on peut avoir des doutes).

----------


## Darsch

Associer à un message d'un gros topic un "marque-page", quand on ne peut pas tout lire dudit topic, comme les étoiles sur les forums d'Hardware.fr

----------


## Madvince

Mais pourquoi une section spéciale rien que pour les jeux " bourre pifs " dans la partie "jeux vidéos" du forum alors que les MMO n'en ont pas , par exemple ?
Il  y avait vraiment une demande ?
 Il y en aura d'autres ?

----------


## Scorbut

Parce que http://basgrospoing.fr/2011/09/bas-g...eau-canard-pc/




> Vous y retrouverez les même sections que sur l’ancien hormis les  sections généralistes communes à celles de Canard PC pour éviter les  doublons. N’ayez pas peur d’aller visiter le reste du forum et à  partager avec les membres déjà présents.* S’ils ont parfois un humour  étrange, ils savent écrire sans fautes, éviter le troll, et débattre  sans que cela ressemble à une discussion de comptoir entre Marcel et  Dédé sur qui c’est le plus fort entre Captain Igloo et Croustibat.*


 :haha:

----------


## TheToune

Simplement parce que c'est le Forum de basgrospoint comme il y a un forum barre de vie !

Par contre vis à vis de ça et du ring canardpc il y a des plans pour éclaircir un peu tout ça ?
Parce que si l'appartenance au réseau canardpc et bien visible depuis ces sites le contraire est carrément absent et c'est un peu contreproductif je trouve.

----------


## Madvince

OK 
j'avais pas vu l'article et notamment çà :" Le but du réseau est de regrouper des petits sites comme le nôtre, pointus et spécialisés sur un genre en particulier,"
Du moment que la partie JV reste claire...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le Casque Noir Holding se forme  ::): . Barre de Vie, Bas Gros Poing, bientôt Blizzard.

----------


## tenshu

> Associer à un message d'un gros topic un "marque-page", quand on ne peut pas tout lire dudit topic, comme les étoiles sur les forums d'Hardware.fr


Tu sis quand tu lis un topic, tu arrêtes en cours de route, la fois suivante en cliquant sur aller au premier message non lu, tu reprends là où tu t'étais arrêté.

----------


## Doniazade

> Tu sis quand tu lis un topic, tu arrêtes en cours de route, la fois suivante en cliquant sur aller au premier message non lu, tu reprends *en haut de la page suivante*


Fixed

----------


## alx

Non. Premier message non lu fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Teto

> Fixed


Non. Je confirme.

----------


## alx

Mmmh après relecture je comprend ce que doniazade voulait dire... Si t'en étais à une demie page lue, le browser ne peux savoir où tu en étais, et considérera toute la page comme lue. Par contre si de nouveaux posts apparaissent sur la même page après coup, la fonction "dernier message non lu" t'y amènera bien.

----------


## Doniazade

> Mmmh après relecture je comprend ce que doniazade voulait dire... Si t'en étais à une demie page lue, le browser ne peux savoir où tu en étais, et considérera toute la page comme lue. Par contre si de nouveaux posts apparaissent sur la même page après coup, la fonction "dernier message non lu" t'y amènera bien.


Oui voilà c'est ce que je voulais dire.
Quand tu rentres de vacances, que tu as 20 pages de topic du coeur à rattraper  ::ninja::  et que tu les lis par petits bouts, à chaque page chargée, le navigateur considère qu'elle est lue en entier et te ramènera à la suivante. Ce qui est logique.

----------


## kenshironeo

Réduire le délai de latence entre deux recherches sur le forum serait bienvenu, je comprends qu'il faille contrer les bots, mais 20 secondes après une recherche je trouve que ça fait beaucoup.

----------


## alx

> à chaque page chargée, le navigateur considère qu'elle est lue en entier et te ramènera à la suivante. Ce qui est logique.


Normalement quand on est bien élevé on finit toujours ses pages ! 
Mais sinon la solution marque-page de fortune c'est de cliquer sur le numéro du post en haut à droite et de laisser la page ouverte dans un onglet, l'URL stock le numéro et se rouvrira au bon endroit.

Ou plus simple : ne plus lire le topic du coeur.

----------


## Doniazade

> Normalement quand on est bien élevé on finit toujours ses pages ! 
> Mais sinon la solution marque-page de fortune c'est de cliquer sur le numéro du post en haut à droite et de laisser la page ouverte dans un onglet, l'URL stock le numéro et se rouvrira au bon endroit.
> 
> Ou plus simple : ne plus lire le topic du coeur.


Il a été fermé de toute façon  :Emo:

----------


## Tien 12

Serait-il possible de supprimer les liens pour se désabonner des topics suivis quand on se trouve dans son tableau de bord ? Ça fait plusieurs fois que ça m'arrive, et c'est bien pénible. On pourrait déplacer cette possibilité (de se désabonner) dans la section "Lister les abonnements" par exemple.

----------


## carbish

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle barre réseau CPC (merci google+  ::trollface:: ), même si ça manque un peu de couleurs et de vie du coup.

----------


## rOut

> J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle barre réseau CPC (merci google+ ), même si ça manque un peu de couleurs et de vie du coup.


?

----------


## Mephisto

http://www.canardpc.com/

Le ring de CPC se met en place, à nous l'internet des années 90 !

----------


## Madvince

Bon je ne sais pas où parler de ça,
Dans l'appli du Doc Tera pour calculer la consommation en watts de notre config :
- il manque les CG  GTX 560 et 560 TI.
- il manque le CPU I5 2500K ( je ne sais pas si il y a une différence niveau conso avec le 2500 , peut être en overclocking)
- Comment savoir où se situe notre CM dans les 3 choix proposés ?
- Comment faire quand notre config mélange plusieurs disques de type différent ( SSD + HDD 7200t par ex)

sinon excellente appli  :;):  cela donne une bonne indication pour faire son choix.

----------


## psycho_fox

> http://www.canardpc.com/
> 
> Le ring de CPC se met en place, à nous l'internet des années 90 !


Hey tu veux pas cruncher des "adresses url" ?
C'est GIGA !

----------


## Grosnours

> J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle barre réseau CPC (merci google+ ), même si ça manque un peu de couleurs et de vie du coup.


Oui moi aussi j'aime bien, bonne idée, bravo.  ::):

----------


## Altyki

> Hey tu veux pas cruncher des "adresses url" ?
> C'est GIGA !






 :Emo:

----------


## Tien 12

Très bonne idée la barre supérieure. Bravo  ::lol:: .

----------


## keulz

> J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle barre réseau CPC (merci google+ ), même si ça manque un peu de couleurs et de vie du coup.


? aussi.

----------


## t4nk

Tiens, une suggestion déjà demandée un paquet de fois : coller un script qui fasse comme pour les tofs d'un poste quoté mais pour les vidéos. 

Exemple concret : 


> 


C'est sale, mais alors vraiment, alors qu'un



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7wNH...BA6DE5D6CC69A8


serait tellement plus lisible quand on quote.

----------


## keulz

> Tiens, une suggestion déjà demandée un paquet de fois : coller un script qui fasse comme pour les tofs d'un poste quoté mais pour les vidéos. 
> 
> Exemple concret : 
> 
> C'est sale, mais alors vraiment, alors qu'un
> 
> 
> serait tellement plus lisible quand on quote.


 Surtout que c'est pas le moins lourd à charger.

----------


## Tien 12

Et ça éviterait de les regarder 2 fois. :con:

----------


## t4nk

Ça éviterait surtout de faire des posts à rallonge inutiles, un peu comme les signatures excessivement grosses (n'est-ce pas Keulz ?), et donc économiserait la roulette de la souris.

----------


## Euklif

Perso, j'affiche pas les signatures. Et le monde est plus beau.

----------


## keulz

> Ça éviterait surtout de faire des posts à rallonge inutiles, un peu comme les signatures excessivement grosses (n'est-ce pas Keulz ?), et donc économiserait la roulette de la souris.


Je suis désolé si la mienne est trop grosse, je ne vois pas comment faire pour la réduire. Je comprends que certains puissent avoir du mal avec, mais en même temps, un modal m'a dit qu'elle était ok.
Si jamais elle est trop grosse pour toi, ne la regarde pas ?

----------


## max36

C'est dommage que ta signature prend 40% du message...

----------


## Tylers

Sinon il y a toujours moyen d'enlever spécifiquement sa signature vu que ce sont deux images en utilisant Adblock par exemple.

----------


## keulz

> Sinon il y a toujours moyen d'enlever spécifiquement sa signature vu que ce sont deux images en utilisant Adblock par exemple.


Je pense pour la moitié, vu que c'est une dynamique, chope le lien.
Mais à ce compte là, pense à bloquer tous les avatars, qui sont presque aussi haut.

.
.
.
Et pense à faire en sorte de ne plus voir la tienne au passage, vu qu'elle est encore plus haute.

----------


## Tylers

J'ai pas compris ton post, j'essayai d'aider tank ou max36 c'est tout  :;): . Avec adblock tu peux bloquer une image ou toutes les images commencant par une certaine adresse, ca marche bien.
Par contre ca marchera pas avec la mienne a moins de vouloir bloquer tout les smileys trollface du forum  :B):

----------


## Guest

Ca serait pas plus pertinent de mettre les sites qui proposent du contenu renouvelé régulièrement au centre du bandeau "réseau cpc" et de laisser dans un coin les trucs à l'intérêt plus marginal comme "crunchez vos urls" ?

Parce que je trouve que si.

----------


## ben_beber

Lol c'est bien là ton formalisme judéo-chrétien qui s'exprime à travers ton commentaire, si tu adoptes comme moi un sens de lecture libertaire, admettons de droite à gauche, tu redéfiniras de toi même l'importance des informations qui s'affichent sur le bandeau réseau CPC.
Je pensais que t'étais quand même beaucoup moins coinceman de l'oignon.

----------


## Guest

Sachant que la majorité des visiteurs du site sont de parfaits conformistes acquis à la cause occidentale et à son système de lecture, il ne me semble pas déplacé d'adapter le bandeau pour ces pauvres hères via un nivellement par le bas. 
 De plus, comme l'a dit le philosophe, "I'm not much for talking. You know what I do. I put guys in body bags when I'm right". - Mike Tyson, alors il serait bon d'arrêter monsieur.

----------


## t4nk

> Je suis désolé si la mienne est trop grosse, je ne vois pas comment faire pour la réduire. Je comprends que certains puissent avoir du mal avec, mais en même temps, un modal m'a dit qu'elle était ok.
> Si jamais elle est trop grosse pour toi, ne la regarde pas ?


Punaise, je viens seulement de tiquer pourquoi ça présente comme ça chez moi mais pas forcément chez tout le monde.



Ça fait tellement longtemps que ma frame de bookmarks est en permanence affichée que j'en fini par oublier qu'elle peu faire "partir en couille" ce qui est affiché. À ma décharge, les bandes grises fixes de chaque coté m'ont bien induit en erreur aussi. (sans la frame de gauche)

Désolé Keulz d'avoir tant grogné.  :Emo:

----------


## Dyce

Proposition d'amelioration (si elle a pas déjà été evoquée  ::unsure:: ) : 

Ni aurait il pas la possibilité d'avoir un message ou une infobulle qui apparaisse pour nous prevenir que notr boite MP est pleine ?

C'est toujours rageant d'ecrire un MP a un canard, et de pas pouvoir lui envoyer parce que sa boite est pleine.

La barre d'etat rouge est pas forcement marquante ou parlante pour se dire que la boite est pleine.

----------


## keulz

> Punaise, je viens seulement de tiquer pourquoi ça présente comme ça chez moi mais pas forcément chez tout le monde.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e9c...3295f50bf9.jpg
> 
> Ça fait tellement longtemps que ma frame de bookmarks est en permanence affichée que j'en fini par oublier qu'elle peu faire "partir en couille" ce qui est affiché. À ma décharge, les bandes grises fixes de chaque coté m'ont bien induit en erreur aussi. (sans la frame de gauche)
> 
> Désolé Keulz d'avoir tant grogné.


Pas de problème.
En plus j'avais fait en sorte que le deux fasse à peu près la même hauteur...  :Emo:

----------


## t4nk

:calin:  :Emo:

----------


## Scorbut

> Je suis désolé si la mienne est trop grosse, je ne vois pas comment faire pour la réduire. Je comprends que certains puissent avoir du mal avec, mais en même temps, un modal m'a dit qu'elle était ok.
> Si jamais elle est trop grosse pour toi, ne la regarde pas ?


Ne pas sortir ce message de son contexte.

----------


## keulz

> Ne pas sortir ce message de son contexte.


Mais non, ce n'était même pas fait exprès...

















 ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

Depuis quelques mois, le forum minerait est envahi par des teubés qui viennent cracher leur pub débile pour leur serveur en créant quasiment un topic par jour. Comme c'est un flot continuel de gamins n'ayant rien a foutre des règles du forum, est-ce que l'on ne pourrait pas adopter une position un peu plus aggressive? Comme l'interdiction de créer un sujet dans ce forum en dessous d'un nombre X de posts, ou mettre un topic épinglé titré: "PAS LA PEINE DE NOUS SPAMMER AVEC TON SERVEUR, ON S'EN FOUT" ?

Sans déconner j'ai l'impression de lire mes mains sans filtre anti spam. Retrouve le bloc aimé avec mon serveur, découvre un monde génial que même les pokemon, ils seraient bien dedans, etc. Et je vous passe les fautes immondes dignes de jv.com...

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Sans déconner j'ai l'impression de lire mes mains sans filtre anti spam.


Tu lis dans tes mains, tu es voyant ?  ::ninja:: 
Blague à part, c'est vrai que c'est assez lourd, tous ces gens qui présentent leur serveur en ne prenant pas la peine de lire les règles. D'un autre côté, vu qu'ils reviennent rarement ensuite, leur sujet sombre rapidement.

----------


## Detox

Quel rapport entre un forum public et ta vie privée ?

----------


## Detox

Bah justement personne t'oblige à parler de ta vie privée, d'ailleurs c'est pas vraiment le lieu. Les pseudos sont là pour ça justement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, faut pas déconner quand même les gars.
Vous êtes responsables de ce que vous poster... 
On va pas non plus laver vos couches.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mais réfléchir en amont à ce que l'on va poster, ça éviterait ce genre de situation, non ?
J'sais pas, ne pas étaler sa vie privée sur Internet (et en dehors) ça relève du bon sens. Et de l'amour-propre aussi.

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais je comprends ce qu'il veut dire perso. Vouloir pouvoir poster "sérieux" et "déconne" sur un même forum ça paraît être normal, et vouloir que des recherches sur toi ne tombent que sur la partie "sérieuse" dans le cadre de recherches d'emploi, ça paraît normal aussi.

Maintenant je pense qu'on recherche souvent ton nom et plus rarement tes projets dans ce cadre là donc que tu devrais être assez tranquille rOut non ?

----------


## Wobak

Ça me paraît être la meilleure méthode (et un peu parano  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ou alors ne parlons plus que de généralités et ne partageons plus nos passions ni nos projets.


Je vois pas le rapport. Tu peux tout dire à condition de le faire intelligemment et de façon assez évasive pour ne pas être associé cash.

Genre, ne pas balancer les noms de tes projets, ne pas dire où tu bosses/bossais/bosseras, éviter les précisions super spécifiques et donc facilement identifiable (surtout dans les "petits" milieux) sur tes réalisations etc. Grosso modo, ne pas t'étaler en public, qu'il s'agisse de ta vie pro ou perso, et évoquer certains points avec un cercle plus restreint de gens et dans un cadre privé. Comme dans la vie de tous les jours quoi.

----------


## Detox

> Bizarrement je pense que le forum sera beaucoup plus calme et beaucoup plus réservé.


 Il l'est déjà bien trop.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et le droit à l'oubli hein, t'en fais quoi du droit à l'oubli ?


Ça les mecs, c'est une arlésienne n'existant pas plus sur Internet que dans la "vraie vie". D'où la nécessité de tourner 7 fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de l'ouvrir/poster, de réfléchir et de bien peser ses propos, surtout ceux que l'on pourrait regretter. Y'a pas de secret, dans la vie de tous les jours comme sur un forum, c'est la réflexion en amont qui doit prévaloir, pas celle en aval, une fois qu'il est trop tard.

----------


## Karhmit

> Je ne parle même pas du fait qu'on puisse savoir si vous passez votre temps à poster des conneries plutôt que de bosser.


 ::rolleyes:: 

Aussi, puisque tu parles de projet perso. Sache qu'un projet ou une idée, lorsqu'elle est exposée sur un forum, est considérée comme une idée publique et tu ne peux plus en revendiquer la paternité, en cas de conflit (par exemple, si un type te pique ta super idée et se l'approprie).

----------


## TheToune

Ne pas indexer le forum ou même certains messages ne me semble pas cohérent ...
C'est un forum public, beaucoup se servent de Google pour y faire une recherche et la qualité ou la richesse de certains topics donne une visibilité vitale pour canardpc.
Le forum est aussi un outil de pub pour le mag, et d'une certaine façon c'est ce qu'on y poste qui fait sa valeur en attirant une communauté. 
Accepter que nos message soient publics et indexés ( et donc utilisés pour valoriser le forum et attirer plus de monde ) ça fait partie au même titre que les pubs du contrat d'utilisation pour utiliser cet outil gratuitement. 

Je comprend ton point de vue, mais je ne vois vraiment pas ce que tu peut faire d'autre à part assumer ou être plus attentif aux liens que tu créer entre tes différentes identités.

----------


## mescalin

Nan et puis bon, vu comment ça a l'air de chauffer dans la matrice, j'imagine même pas si on induit deux niveaux de lecture, un privé et un public. Tout est public, point, ça a toujours été clair il me semble.

En plus ça serait super chiant a lire.

----------


## mescalin

Ou alors tu t'en fous, _fuck this shit_  :Cigare: 

On a tous le droit d'avoir un avis et le recruteur qui va aller trifouiller aussi loin, sérieux j'irai pas bosser pour kim-jong il, ya juste a se fixer certaines limites (la plupart du temps définies par la charte) et roule ma poule.

----------


## Gobbopathe

En fait rOut tu soulèves à peu près le même genre de problème que je soulève ici
Je comprends qu'il y ait un malaise aussi : après tout sur le forum CPC on regroupe de l'achat/vente de matériel, des topics déconne pure, nos avis sur l'actualité, sur le jeu vidéo, et nos problèmes juridiques, .... Dans certains de ces domaines chacun de nous peut parfois apporter son expertise, et celle-ci dans certains cas peut être préjudiciable à un lecteur indiscret.
Pas mal de domaines qui mériteraient parfois d'être justement traités par des identités différentes.

----------


## Vinnythetrue

Concernant le service http://tof.canardpc.com/ ce serait chouette qu'il conserve les données EXIF pour les photos. Il me semble que ce n'est pas le cas actuellement, ou alors j'ai merdé un truc quand je m'en suis servi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Lorsque l'on recherche un mot dans le moteur de recherche interne, les sujets qui le comportent s'affichent, mais quand on clique sur le sujet, on n'est pas automatiquement dirigé vers la page ou les pages comportant ces mots.

Sur certains forums, cette redirection/visualisation directe de la ou des pages comportant le mot concerné est automatique, peut-être serait -il intéressant d'améliorer le moteur de recherche dans ce sens.(j'ai vu ce système sur des forums qui ont l'airhyper-basiques et crées par des utilisateurs lambda, donc ça devrait être réalisable sur cpc je suppose)

C'est très pratique quand on fait des recherches précises.

----------


## Darsch

Tout à fait. Par dépit je fais une recherche sur Google : "mot + forums canardpc". C'est un peu dommage.

----------


## moimadmax

Powertip: 


> mot site:forum.canardpc.com


D'ailleurs je sais pas si c'est payant les recherches perso google. Mais de plus en plus de forum en ont. Le membre non enregistré utilise ça. Et pour les enregistré ca laisse une alternative facile.

----------


## kenshironeo

Autre suggestion,avoir en bas du forum une petite légende indiquant les codes de couleurs,c'est tout bête mais au début je me demandais qui était quoi.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Il manque la GTX560TI dans le calculateur de la consommation  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

Mets la 465, elle Consomme juste 10w de plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Lorsque l'on recherche un mot dans le moteur de recherche interne, les sujets qui le comportent s'affichent, mais quand on clique sur le sujet, on n'est pas automatiquement dirigé vers la page ou les pages comportant ces mots.
> 
> Sur certains forums, cette redirection/visualisation directe de la ou des pages comportant le mot concerné est automatique, peut-être serait -il intéressant d'améliorer le moteur de recherche dans ce sens.(j'ai vu ce système sur des forums qui ont l'airhyper-basiques et crées par des utilisateurs lambda, donc ça devrait être réalisable sur cpc je suppose)
> 
> C'est très pratique quand on fait des recherches précises.


Essaye de faire une recherche sur les messages et pas sur les topics...

----------


## ShinSH

Oui enfin ce qui est à déplorer, c'est que cette recherche ne se fasse par sur les messages par défaut, mais qu'il faille:
-Aller dans la recherche avancée 
-Changer d'onglet pour ne rechercher que dans un seul type de contenu
-Remplir les champs de recherche
-Ne pas oublier de sélectionner d'afficher les messages et pas les topics.

J'ai juste l'impression qu'à chaque fois que je veux chercher un truc, le forum me fait méchamment comprendre que ça le fait chier qu'on recherche un truc dans sa base. Et franchement, elle a déjà servi à quelqu'un la recherche rapide en haut a droite?

----------


## TheToune

Non, des fois t'oublie qu'elle marche mal ou tu te sent chanceux et tu fais la recherche ...
Evidemment aucun résultat ne correspond ...

Ensuite tu va dans avancé tu configure un truc qui te semble correct tu relance ta recherche et tu te retrouve devant le message de refus a cause du délai d'attente entre chaque recherche ...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Teto

Pas mieux. Cela fait longtemps que je cherche via google, c'est plus efficace...

----------


## kenshironeo

Etant habitué aux moteurs recherchant les réponses par défaut dans le corps des messages, je n'avais pas pensé qu'il fallit faire une configuration au préalable^^

----------


## Altyki

En suggestion d'amélioration, j'aimerais pouvoir supprimer des adresses dans mon compte utilisateur (du site).
(Si c'est déjà faisable, je n'ai pas trouvé comment)

----------


## kenshironeo

Je trouve que ce serait bien d'avoir l'onglet " ajouter un avis" pour les jeux qui n'ont pas par défaut l'avis de la rédaction dans leur page.

Certes,il est toujours possible de rédiger indépendamment un test pour ensuite le soumettre,mais ce serait plus commode.

----------


## max36

Dans les citations, la "boite" des vidéos reste afficher en entier:

Exemple:


Donc enfaite ma suggestion est la suivante: serait-il possible de faire que les vidéos ne soient plus affichés dans les citations. 

Par exemple, ne garder que le lien d'afficher ou de retiré le "/" de la balise de fin pour donné ceci: [video][video]

Je post cette suggestion surtout aux utilisateurs mobiles et pour ceux qui ont une connexion 56k et co.

Cordialement et merci d'avance.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou faire la même manip que pour les images, dont la balise, lors d'une citation, se change automatiquement de [img] en [url].

----------


## SAï

Suggestion d'amélioration : rétablir l'accès à la liste des membres du forum.

----------


## Bah

Y'aurait pas moyen que les attachés de presse puissent pas créer de nouveau topic ? Y'en a pas mal en ce moment qui viennent balancer leur merde, s'il fallait avoir 1 message dans un autre topic pour pouvoir en créer un, ça pourrait peut-être élaguer la majorité de ces individus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Y'aurait pas moyen que les attachés de presse puissent pas créer de nouveau topic ? Y'en a pas mal en ce moment qui viennent balancer leur merde, s'il fallait avoir 1 message dans un autre topic pour pouvoir en créer un, ça pourrait peut-être élaguer la majorité de ces individus.


J’approuve à l’exception des forums Hardware Conseils/Dépannage/Périphériques.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je plussois également, ça devient vraiment usant les attachés de presse qui créent un topic pour avoir des avis (pardon, flatter leur égo) sur leur site/vidéo/test ou que sais-je encore dont on se balance complètement puisque ça n'est jamais digne du moindre intérêt !

----------


## kenshironeo

Contre.

En revanche, inscrire clairement les restrictions concernant les topics publicitaires, ou les soumettre à condition(envoyez un mp à un modérateur pour lui demander la permission, cas par cas, etc).
Et peut-être indiquer clairement cela dans les règlements de section,tout en songeant à des règlements plus spécifiques à chaque section en plus des règles générales.

Le règlement actuel est bien et concis, mais manque parfois de précisions et dans l'absolu, le posteur de publités pourrait arguer que "ce n'est pas mentionné dans le règlement de la section".

----------


## Narm

> Y'aurait pas moyen que les attachés de presse puissent pas créer de nouveau topic ? Y'en a pas mal en ce moment qui viennent balancer leur merde, s'il fallait avoir 1 message dans un autre topic pour pouvoir en créer un, ça pourrait peut-être élaguer la majorité de ces individus.


Et des bots !

----------


## Fabiolo

Salut, une petite question technique.

J'ai souvent ce message:




> Votre envoi ne peut pas être exécuté car la marque de sécurité a expiré.
> 
> Veuillez recharger la page.


Cela arrive souvent car je ferme pas mon firefox et laisse donc les onglets ouverts assez longtemps. Je comprends bien que c'est du à un script de sécurité, mais cela ne disparaît pas en faisant un F5, il faut fermer la page et la réouvrir ce qui est un peu contraignant. Il y aurait moyen d'arranger cela où ça demande du travail qui vaut pas le coup pour le résultat demandé?

----------


## Epikoienkore

De mon côté aussi les onglets restent ouverts des jours, pour autant je n'ai jamais eu le problème dont tu causes là...

----------


## ducon

Moi, si.

----------


## Doric

Suggestion d'amélioration: Mettre une notification un peu plus visuelle concernant la réception de MPs. Perso, je ne les vois pas systématiquement, et je ne suis certainement pas le seul (hein tête de poulpe?  ::):   ).

----------


## ducon

Les caractères de ma signature passent dans la signature, pas dans les messages.

La preuve :




> une balle, un imp (Newstuff #398, Doom vacation, Confinement 512, Odamex, DoomeD again)
> Canard zizique : ?, ♫, ⭖, € ¤ , PL, ⸨, ≃, ☝, ☠, ☹, , ↬, , ⛅, ⚔, blues, BO, ☘, chanson, , , 2, ⚗, ☄, funk, fusion, ⚡, , , ,  ♡, noise, pop, ⛬, ♗, $, ☮, ⛰ et ⚑, soul, ☤, , ☉ (allez là si vous ne voyez pas les miquets)

----------


## moimadmax

> Suggestion d'amélioration: Mettre une notification un peu plus visuelle concernant la réception de MPs. Perso, je ne les vois pas systématiquement, et je ne suis certainement pas le seul (hein tête de poulpe?   ).


https://addons.opera.com/addons/exte...er/?display=fr
Oui c'est de l'autopromo  ::):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Suggestion d'amélioration: Mettre une notification un peu plus visuelle concernant la réception de MPs. Perso, je ne les vois pas systématiquement, et je ne suis certainement pas le seul (hein tête de poulpe?   ).


C'est à moi que tu parles ?

----------


## Doric

> https://addons.opera.com/addons/exte...er/?display=fr
> Oui c'est de l'autopromo


Punaise, tu me fais la même pour Firefox, et je deviens une de tes groupies.  ::wub:: 

---------- Post added at 11h25 ---------- Previous post was at 11h24 ----------




> C'est à moi que tu parles ?  http://data.imagup.com/10/1137174499.gif


Nan, je parle de Zoidberg qui ne suit pas son topic de vente et qui ne répond pas à ses MPs malgré sa présence quasi-quotidienne...  :tired:

----------


## moimadmax

> Punaise, tu me fais la même pour Firefox, et je deviens une de tes groupies.


Jullebarge est déjà sur le coup. C'était lui qui avait lancé le truc avec une extension pour Chrome. voir ici
Maintenant si il a abandonné je veux bien tenter de m'y coller.

----------


## johnclaude

> Suggestion d'amélioration : rétablir l'accès à la liste des membres du forum.


I am johnclaude and I approve this message.
On est plusieurs à l'avoir demandé déjà, allez on dirait que ça serait notre cadeau de noel, de barmitzva, de réussissement de BEPC? :Emo:

----------


## Padre

Suggestion: faire une petite icone qui pop en bas de page et qui reste quand on a des messages ou notifications non lues. Je viens de m'apercevoir 3jours après qu'on m'a harcelé de message.

---------- Post added at 10h15 ---------- Previous post was at 10h12 ----------

Ah et autre chose, essayez de mettre à jour le numéro du CPC actuellement en vente sur la page d'accueil. C'est beaucoup plus pratique de trouver le magazine en kiosque quand on sait à quoi il ressemble (surtout pour les nouveaux lecteurs qui se seraient renseignés avant).

----------


## Darsch

> Suggestion: faire une petite icone qui pop en bas de page et qui reste quand on a des messages ou notifications non lues. Je viens de m'apercevoir 3jours après qu'on m'a harcelé de message.[COLOR="Silver"]




http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/23...=1#post4909357

----------


## Padre

Merci cent fois!

----------


## Nono

C'est de la balle cette extension !

----------


## galoustic

Et si on aime ni la musique classique, ni les Allemandes obèses ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans le même ordre d'idée, une grosse fenêtre pop-up qui prend tout l'écran en hurlant "Ta messagerie est pleine" serait très utile.

----------


## Teto

En parlant de messagerie...
J'aimerais faire comprendre parfois à un lourd que ses messages passent directement à la poubelle. J'aimerais (je ne crois pas que ça existe) que quand j'efface son message sans le lire, qu'il reçoive une notification automatique comme quoi "votre message a été supprimé blabla". C'est possible ?  ::):

----------


## reveur81

J'ai de la pub Jobintree sur le forum couplé avec Criteo. Je ne touche jamais à la pub. Mais là c'est excellent, parce qu'avec Criteo, ils ont gardé en mémoire mon profil, et Jobintree ne m'envoie en publicité que des annonces d'offres susceptibles de m'intéresser.  Donc c'est pratique pour moi, et vous gagnez de l'argent. C'est du win-win. 

Ce n'est pas du tout une suggestion d'amélioration, je voulais simplement le signaler quelque part que vous venez d'exploser votre CTR avec moi depuis peu.

----------


## redsensei

Coincoin,

Encore une fois j'ai du faire du tri dans ma boite à MP car elle était pleine.

J'ai donc effacé tout les messages reçus car je les ai en copie dans ma boite email classique.

Est ce que l'on pourrait faire en sorte que les messages envoyés soient aussi mis en copie dans la boite email ?

Cela me permettrait de toujours tout vider sans crainte ?  :;):

----------


## sosoran

Suggestion d'amélioration : faire en sorte que certains topics particuliers ( je pense à celui des dons steam, mais ca peut s'appliquer sûrement à d'autres cas ) soient invisible en dessous de, par exemple, 50 ou 100 posts. 

Cela évitera que les attachés de presse s'inscrivent au forum seulement pour réclamer un truc. De plus rendre le topic invisible évitera de voir des internautes qui s'inscrivent au site uniquement pour ces dons, quitte à poster une dizaine de message dans le forum pour obtenir un statut autre que '' attaché de presse'' et être ainsi accepté par les donneurs.

Voila voila, c'est pas de l'intolérance, sauf peut-être envers les rapaces  ::):

----------


## ducon

5 ou 10 messages suffiront à les décourager.

----------


## Frypolar

> 5 ou 10 messages suffiront à les décourager.


Non non, t’en as quelques uns qui postent juste pour faire monter leur compteur. Par exemple un canard propose un jeu et même une fois le jeu donné tu vas voir des gens le demander ou commenter une, deux ou trois fois pour rien.

----------


## Teto

Pour moi 100 ou 150 est un minimum. On y arrive vite quand on participe vraiment, et cela permet de dégager pas mal de fâcheux :
- Les attachés de presse qui s'inscrivent que pour le don.
- Ceux qui viennent uniquement tous les 36 du mois car ils ne jouent qu'à CoD.
Et ouais, que le forum dédié ne soit pas visible, et même que les noobs ne soient même pas au courant qu'une partie dons existe.

Avec tout ça les rapaces ingrats et mal éduqués se tiendront éloignés et seulement ceux qui le méritent aura droit à ce genre de friandise. Et si moi je donne à quelqu'un que je ne connais pas, au moins j'aurai la quasi-certitude que ce ne sera pas entre de mauvaises mains.

----------


## Dyce

Petite suggestion.....je ne sais pas si ca a déjà été demandé : 

Est ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir une option "repondre à tous" au niveau des MP ?

C'est vrai qu'il est assez lourd d'avoir à retaper le nom de toutes les personnes, voire même de les oublier.

----------


## Okxyd

1) Je doute que ça soit un bug donc du coup je le pose en suggestion: que les images sur le kwiki soient redimensionnées automatiquement pour ne pas dépasser la "bande blanche" centrale du site (je crois que la largeur doit faire environ 800px). Nan car sinon ça déborde très facilement et ça passe en arrière plan des que l'image est un peu grande.
2) Que l'option de passage à la page suivante soit automatiquement proposée en fin de page sur le kwiki, car c'est pas intuitif d'aller trifouiller le menu déroulant.
3) Avoir une suggestion des articles connexes selon les tags dans un encadré parallèle à l'artcile serait pas mal du tout.
4) Foutre "kwiki" dans l'adresse des pages à la place de "article", car très peu de monde doit l'utiliser vu qu'il est quasi introuvable sur google et ça c'est vraiment abusé quand on voit la qualité de la plupart des pages

----------


## Jeckhyl

On ne peut toujours pas poster sur le mur des bannis (ne serait-ce que pour se foutre de leur gueule), c'est normal ?

----------


## Icebird

Alors soit je suis à la ramasse, soit cette option n'existe toujours pas, mais impossible de faire une recherche à l'intérieur même d'un topic. Au mieux, la recherche renvoie le fil complet, ce qui est complétement inutile quand ce dernier fait 150 pages et qu'on recherche un terme qui est passé une fois quelque part au milieu de ce fatras.
Dernier exemple en date: Je cherche des posts qui parlent de Freaks' Squeele. Ça me renvoie les topics de la dépense du jour (245 pages), et des bandes dessinées (153 pages). Super, mais çà je m'en doutait déjà! Bon courage pour chercher où, dans ces topics, on en parle!

----------


## moimadmax

tu as essayé avec rechercher dans la discussion entre le navigateur de pages, et le premier post de la page ?

----------


## Vedder

C'est pas ça que tu cherches ?

----------


## Icebird

Ahhhh merci! Effectivement, il y a une page de recherche individuelle pour chaque discussion. En l'utilisant dans chaque discussion renvoyée par la recherche globale, on arrive à trouver les posts que l'on veut.
Bon, çà reste peu intuitif et pas très pratique, mais au moins c'est possible.
Il y a vraiment moyen, comme dans mon cas, de ne pas remarquer cette case "rechercher dans la discussion".

Sur ton screen, on voit bien le problème. Moi je suis allé sur la case de recherche juste haut-dessus. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il y ai une autre recherche complétement différente en-dessous.

----------


## poseidon8500

Je précise aussi (pour l'utiliser régulièrement) que quand tu cliques sur le lien montré sur l'image postée par vedder, il y a un autre lien qui apparaît : "recherche avancée".  :;):

----------


## Cowboy

Les images du forums sont hébergé par http://imgur.com/
La qualité des JPG est assez merdique, ca peut être amélioré ?

----------


## olih

> Les images du forums sont hébergé par http://imgur.com/
> La qualité des JPG est assez merdique, ca peut être amélioré ?


 En utilisant tof.canardpc.com ?

----------


## MrBeaner

J'ai une idée qui me trotte dans la tête. Je me demandais s'il était réalisable de créer *un système de topics liés (ou topics annexes)* qui font que le créateur d'un topic puisse choisir de le lier à d'autres.

Pour être explicite, dans la zone de titre des titres du forum où se trouve le topic, on pourrait mettre un lien "topics annexes" qui dresse tous les topics qui pourraient intéresser celui qui lit le topic.

Exemples :

1) Le topic de l'actu avec le topic des révolutions arabes.

2) Le topic du canard ménager avec celui de la cuisine et du jardinage.

3) Le topic du canard musicien avec celui de la gratte, de la MAO, de la compo et des trucs de hippies.

4) Le topic de The Witcher 2 avec celui des problèmes techniques avec The Witcher 2.

5) Le topic j'aurais voulu être un artiste lié à le topic des montages fotos et à d'autres dans le coin des dév'...

etc.


Ça permettrait d'avoir plus de lisibilité à des topics qui remontent peu souvent, mais aussi d'aider le canards non initié à voir ou  découvrir où se trouvent d'autres topics dans le même thème/esprit/slip.

Cela donnerait une dimension heuristique à l'utilisation du forum qui est certainement plus judicieuse que l'aménagement (trop poussé à mon goût) de sous-sections qui coupe complètement la visibilité de certains pans du forum pour le canard qui patauge dans ce qu'il connaît (bien qu'il y ait des vertus à cet agencement). Dans cette idée, j'aurais également vu un groupe de discussions "personnalisé", où on peut choisir quels topics mettre dans une liste de favoris (mais du coup vient le problème de l'isolement, comme dit précédemment).

----------


## Narushima

Bon, ça a peut-être déjà été invoqué, mais pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de forum ou sous-forum dédié au kwiki (si on pouvait en changer le nom aussi, je fais une grimace de dégoût à chaque fois que je lis ce mot). Ça permettrait aux gens de s'organiser mieux, plutôt que de devoir le faire dans d'autres topics.


Et je vote oui à la suggestion de MrBeaner juste au-dessus, ça me paraît très bon. Le forum serait plus vivant et les gens pourraient découvrir plus de topics comme ça.

----------


## ducon

Ben, faites comme moi : une signature boîte à outils.

----------


## Teto

Ouais, sauf que quand on voit le nombre de trucs qu'on peut cliquer, on est juste découragé de le faire...  ::P:

----------


## MrBeaner

> Ben, faites comme moi : une signature boîte à outils.


Si tu parles de ma deuxième suggestion (une liste personnalisable), l'avantage qu'il y aurait à créer une sous-section personnelle "topic favoris" aurait les avantages du forum en général (les titres en gras si nouveaux messages). Mais je reste sceptique par rapport à cette idée, surtout parce que j'aime bien pouvoir croiser par hasard des topics nouveaux ou intéressants, que je ne serais pas allé chercher spontanément.

Mais Mon idée de topics annexes tient toujours. Et je suis heureux de voir qu'un canard soit de mon avis.  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

Je suis aussi de ton avis, mais je pense que si ça n'existe pas dans vBulletin. C'est mort.

----------


## MrBeaner

Inclure un lien dans l'étiquette ? Ce serait étonnant.

----------


## dhabrelin

Bon, probablement déjà été proposé, aucune idée de la faisabilité de la chose, mais voici ce à quoi j'ai pensé:

- Que la dernière page de chaque topic ne soit pas nommée "[url]/page_XX_", mais plutôt "[url]/lastpage" (dans le style), afin que l'on arrive directement - et systématiquement - à la dernière page du topic lorsque l'on clique sur un des ses favoris, plutôt que de devoir les mettre à jour régulièrement.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bon, probablement déjà été proposé, aucune idée de la faisabilité de la chose, mais voici ce à quoi j'ai pensé:
> 
> - Que la dernière page de chaque topic ne soit pas nommée "[url]/page_XX_", mais plutôt "[url]/lastpage" (dans le style), afin que l'on arrive directement - et systématiquement - à la dernière page du topic lorsque l'on clique sur un des ses favoris, plutôt que de devoir les mettre à jour régulièrement.


Tu as déjà des adresses du type [url]?goto=newpost qui t'amènent au premier message non-lu du fil concerné
(par exemple, http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/49100-Le-fil-des-questions.-Avec-quelquefois-des-champions.?goto=newpost pour le fil des questions)

----------


## dhabrelin

Je ne savais pas, mais c'est effectivement dans l'idée de ce que je proposais, merci.

----------


## poseidon8500

Ce très petit bouton  t'envoie directement sur le premier message non-lu  :;):

----------


## Teto

Nan, mais c'est pas ce qu'il voulait.  ::):  Ce qu'il veut, c'est quand il clique sur son favori, hop cela l'amène directement au premier message non lu, pas qu'il ait à faire un second clic sur cette icône.

----------


## olih

Il fait comme tout le monde et passe par son tableau de bord ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## moimadmax

Ou il utilise une extension pour son navigateur. Pour l'instant Chrome, Opera et Firefox sont supporté.
Voir ma signature pour le lien (c'est le (topic)).

----------


## Darsch

Oui ça marche excellement bien avec Opera ! Merci !

Le seul truc qui manque à ce forum, c'est de poser un marque-page quand on lit un lonnng topic (comme l'étoile à cliquer sur les forums d'Hardware.fr).

----------


## moimadmax

Il marche par page, une page affichée est une page lue. Après tu peux reduire / augmenter le nombre de post par page. Si tu commences à lire un topic, et que tu lis 2 pages, lorsque tu cliqueras sur "aller au premier post non lu" il t'ammenera en page 3.

----------


## Darsch

Oui je fais effectivement ça par défaut, c'est un pis-aller par rapport à un vrai marque-page, mais c'est mieux que rien.

Le problème des abonnements sur ce forum est qu'ils semblent "limités" dans le temps. Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais si tu n'as pas lu tel topic pendant 1 mois par exemple, si tu y retournes par le lien d'abonnement, le premier message non-lu est à peu-près situé à 14 jours en arrière. Les messages vieux de plus de 14 jours sont zappés.

Sur Hardware.fr, je peux retourner sur des topics que je n'avais plus suivis depuis 2003 sans aucun problème.

----------


## moimadmax

Oula j'ai jamais poussé l'expérimentation jusque là  ::): .
Par contre j'ai remarqué qu'avant ou pouvait choisir de s'auto abonner quand on répondait à un topic dans les options, et que ça n'existe plus.

----------


## olih

> Oula j'ai jamais poussé l'expérimentation jusque là .
> Par contre j'ai remarqué qu'avant ou pouvait choisir de s'auto abonner quand on répondait à un topic dans les options, et que ça n'existe plus.


SI ça existe toujours.

Tableau de bord -> Mes paramètres -> Mon compte utilisateur -> Options Générales -> Messagerie et notification -> Mode de suivie par défaut.

----------


## moimadmax

Ah ok, en fait je l'avais vu mais j'avais mal lu. Il me semble qu'avant c'était pas formulé comme cela. Ou c'était sur un autre forum peut être. Il me semble par contre que des fois ça ne fonctionne pas, car je me rappel que récemment j'ai du l'ajouter à la main.
Merci en tout cas.

----------


## olih

> Ah ok, en fait je l'avais vu mais j'avais mal lu. Il me semble qu'avant c'était pas formulé comme cela. Ou c'était sur un autre forum peut être. Il me semble par contre que des fois ça ne fonctionne pas, car je me rappel que récemment j'ai du l'ajouter à la main.
> Merci en tout cas.


Non ça a changé depuis la Grande Mise A Jour.
J'ai mis un temps fou à la retrouver.

----------


## Anon26492

Dites, les topics politiques (dont celui de l'actu) fermés, c'est juste temporaire en attendant que la campagne se calme, ou alors c'est comme le topic du coeur ?

----------


## Bah

Ca t'embête de plus pouvoir troller là bas hein !

----------


## Anon26492

Vous êtes un petit calomniateur Monsieur Bah !

----------


## Grimar

On est plusieurs à demander l'ouverture d'un sous-forum pour Diablo.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moins je demande avec quelques amis le rétablissement de la peine de mort et du droit d'épandage mais ça n'intéresse personne.

----------


## Say hello

> Moins je demande avec quelques amis le rétablissement de la peine de mort et du droit d'épandage mais ça n'intéresse personne.


Pourtant on est sur un forum où les utilisateurs sont souvent à 2 doigts de l'apologie du vigilantisme, tu as ton auditoire ici.  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Au fait, j'avais oublié de dire merci pour le retour "à la normale" sur les éditions de posts. Ça n'aide pas forcément la modo (quoique ça reste à voir), mais quel bonheur de ne plus voir 90% des posts affublés de cette saleté de dernière ligne.

Voilà, oubli réparé.

----------


## Bah

Proposition : Déplacer le sujet des annonces leboncoin de la section flood vers la section Canard Café. C'est un topic rigolo avec un thème et pas un truc où viennent poster les gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire de la journée.

----------


## aggelon

Certains sites proposent à leur membre une carte google maps qui leur permettent d'épingler des punaises... cela pourrait être pratique pour les points de vente où l'on peut trouver CanardPC par exemple  :;): 
(les questions genre "Chuis en vacances à La Rochelle, y a quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire où je peux trouver le mag ?")

C'est un aspect communautaire sympa, permet à ceux qui achètent épisodiquement de trouver facilement leur canard, et peut même déclencher l'achat par effet d'aubaine  :;): 

Pour fêter l'ajout d'une telle carte, on pourrait imaginer un abo de 6 mois offert pour celui qui ajoute le plus de punaises (comme vous les connaissez, c'est facile de vérifier qu'ils sont pas cheatés)...

----------


## Da-Soth

J'ai l'impression que certains topics disparaissent tout seuls. C'est un peu gênant surtout quand le fil nous intéresse et qu'on peut y trouver des informations très utiles.

Je sais que les lois de l’informatique sont impénétrables mais je pense qu'un système de sauvegarde nous aiderait à ne pas perdre ces topics si précieux.

----------


## poseidon8500

Tu as le système d'abonnement  ::rolleyes::   :;): 
"outils de la discussion ; s'abonner à cette discussion"

 :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Et tu as ce topic aussi  ::): 
Extensions navigateurs: CanardPC Notifier/Checker pour Chrome, Opera et Firefox
En gros top nickel, sauf si tu utilises IE  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Salut, en l'état je trouve que le topic des feedbacks pour la section achat/vente est inutilisable (me semble en avoir déjà parlé les années précédentes).
Un topic unique et fourre-tout, qui va sérieusement prendre la peine de rechercher un nom, et qui se souvient que tel ou tel a été un vendeur déplorable (il y en a eu) ? Pour vraiment permettre de s'assurer qu'un acheteur/vendeur est bon il faudrait une sous-section complète avec un topic unique par [nouveau] vendeur/acheteur. Ainsi rapidement on s'assure du "CV" de l'échange du canard concerné.

Ca serait un changement bienvenu avec la modification de l'ancienneté pour y participer  ::):

----------


## alx

Y'a eu trois transactions problématiques, elles sont listées sur le premier post. Le reste c'est les annexes des bisounours.

----------


## Phenixy

Question ici car je sais pas où la poser: est-il possible de retirer (ou de demander le retrait) d'une image qu'on a posté sur tof.canardpc.com? Si oui, qui embêter?

Merci d'avance!  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Salut, en l'état je trouve que le topic des feedbacks pour la section achat/vente est inutilisable (


  Perso, avant de conclure un deal avec un canard, je lance une recherche dans ledit topic avec son pseudo. C'est pourtant simple.

----------


## kilfou

> Question ici car je sais pas où la poser: est-il possible de retirer (ou de demander le retrait) d'une image qu'on a posté sur tof.canardpc.com? Si oui, qui embêter?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


http://tof.canardpc.com/abuse.php

Si t'as l'adresse de l'image, t'as même un champ à remplir. 

Je viens de faire un report inutile d'ailleurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Merci!

----------


## Izdrubal

Je propose de rebaptiser la section Canard Café en Connard Café.
On fait déjà ça, et après on verra pour rebaptiser le magazine Connard PC.

----------


## ducon

Et toi en iztroudbal ?  ::trollface:: 
Pour moi, j’ai déjà un pseudonyme ridicule.

----------


## Okxyd

Suggestion: cesser de promouvoir la pourriture Marxiste par l'utilisation de messages subliminaux  :tired: .

----------


## war-p

Dites, j'ai une idée de suggestion, ça serait possible pour les auteurs d'un topic de pouvoir éditer/supprimer un poll?

----------


## C4nard

Une "amélioration"  ou plutot réorganisation des jeux seraient la bienvenue : il aurait été pratique d'avoir d'un côté les jeux sortis et jouables, de l'autre les annonces. Parce que là c'est galère pour trouver un jeu auquel jouer quand tout est mélangé.

----------


## MrBoutade

J'ai une petite question, l’implémentation d'une balise BB pour Soundcloud est elle envisageable ? 
En plus, ça a l'air tout con, même half ne pourra pas se tromper.

----------


## tenshu

Sinon comment ça se passe, on continu de se mentir en prétendant que le version mobile à quelque chose de satisfaisant et d'utilisable?
Je veux bien bencher les différents thèmes dispo mais j'aimerais qu'on me dise si c'est utile avant, histoire de pas perdre mon temps.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/69...-canards-illec

Juste pour demander s'il serait envisageable d'épingler ce topic dans le forum Jeux Video PC ? Ca simplifie grandement la vie, honnêtement, surtout quand les titres des topics sont parfois loin du nom du jeu et qu'on passe 20 minutes à chercher le topic dans l'outil de recherche. Thufir est un canard sérieux en plus.

J'offre des léchouilles en échange.  :Bave:

----------


## Chataigne

Je soutiens le monsieur du dessus. Ce topic est une bénédiction (je l'ai encore utilisé aujourd'hui). Il a le droit à sa petite épingle lui aussi.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Sinon comment ça se passe, on continu de se mentir en prétendant que le version mobile à quelque chose de satisfaisant et d'utilisable?
> Je veux bien bencher les différents thèmes dispo mais j'aimerais qu'on me dise si c'est utile avant, histoire de pas perdre mon temps.


Je suis quelque peu d'accord. J'en chie rien que pour me logger depuis mon iPhone.

----------


## pesos

En parlant des topics épinglés dans cette même section, ça commence à faire beaucoup non ? Le topic X3 par exemple, en quel honneur il serait épinglé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Bah

> Sinon comment ça se passe, on continu de se mentir en prétendant que le version mobile à quelque chose de satisfaisant et d'utilisable?
> Je veux bien bencher les différents thèmes dispo mais j'aimerais qu'on me dise si c'est utile avant, histoire de pas perdre mon temps.


A mon avis te fait pas chier. Comme tu le dis la version mobile est inutile et quand il y a eu des remontées d'infos ou des questions, ça a jamais débouché sur rien me semble-t-il.

----------


## Anton

La version mobile de vBulletin en 4.2.0 est vraiment excellente, totalement pensée et dirigée smartphone, avec le design par défaut en conséquence.
Faudrait "simplement" que Doc TB fasse la migration je pense, et pour l'avoir faite elle est sans conséquences sur les thèmes  (beaucoup moins que lors de la précédente migration vers la version 4.1.2 depuis la 4.0 par exemple) si on a bien pris garde à ne pas modifier les .php en brut et utiliser essentiellement additional.css.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, sinon, suis-je le seul à trouver le classement par date des articles du kwikwi totalement inutile ? 

Faudrait un truc genre le "nuage de tags" qu'on trouve sur d'autres sites (au hasard LeMonde.fr), un système de vote pour classer les articles (encore que ça peut être biaisé, ce système) ou autre chose, je sais pas. 

Parce qu'en l'état, le truc par date de dernière mise à jour, là... Suffit que je rajoute une virgule par semaine pour avoir mon article toujours en haut alors que le sujet génial de bidule qui date d'un an sera perdu tout en bas, c'est à dire hors de portée de l'internaute moyen qui ne lira jamais toute la liste des titre des articles en désordre.

----------


## ducon

Chic, un nuage de mots avec en plus gros : pute, :zno:, canard, con.  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

Ça, ça vaut pour le fofo, pas le kwikwi.

----------


## tompalmer

Est-ce possible d'avoir les autres balises spoilers de vbulletin, celles qui masquent du texte sans foutre un gros truc noir tout moche. 

C'est utile pour les premiers posts aussi, et ça prend moins de place  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Spoiler Alert! 


Non

.

----------


## Euklif

Pour rendre les recherches moins fastidieuses, pourquoi ne pas mettre l'option par défaut "rechercher dans les intitulés seulement" et réserver la recherche des posts pour le mode avancé?

----------


## max36

Serait-il possible d'avoir une icone pour le site "http://tof.canardpc.com/" car en effet j'ai un ptit carré blanc qui fait un peut tache dans mes favoris de Google Chrome:


Afin d'éviter la confusion, vous pourriez en faire une autre ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !

----------


## elpaulo

Avec mon pc en rade en ce moment, je consulte le forum sur tablette android avec chrome mobile qui ne supporte plus le flash. Du coup, les posts qui contiennent des videos youtube s'affichent vides. J'ai vu sur certains sites des affichages de videos youtube en html5. Ca serait possible d'avoir ca ? ou sinon juste un lien si la video ne peut pas s'afficher ?

----------


## flochy

> chrome mobile qui ne supporte plus le flash.


 ::o:  C'était donc pour ça ! Je me suis posé la question pendant tout le mois d'août... Du coup je plussoie.

----------


## le_cheval

Serait-il possible de ne pas publier les sujet contenant un lien youtube fait par les attaché de presse (histoire de ne plus se taper les présentation de compte youtube alakon)?

----------


## Teto

Bonne idée !  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Serait-il possible de ne pas publier les sujet contenant un lien youtube fait par les attaché de presse (histoire de ne plus se taper les présentation de compte youtube alakon)?


Tu parles, maintenant ils postent leur chaine sans même avoir fait une seule vidéo...  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

> Avec mon pc en rade en ce moment, je consulte le forum sur tablette android avec chrome mobile qui ne supporte plus le flash. Du coup, les posts qui contiennent des videos youtube s'affichent vides. J'ai vu sur certains sites des affichages de videos youtube en html5. Ca serait possible d'avoir ca ? ou sinon juste un lien si la video ne peut pas s'afficher ?


Au pire, en attendant que Youtube vire éventuellement pour de bon au HTML5, tu peux passer par http://www.youtube.com/html5/?gl=FR&hl=fr pour essayer la pré-version HTML5.
Je ne pense pas que les liens de preview donnent directement du HTML5, mais doit bien y avoir moyen d'avoir les URLs des vidéos, puis de les regarder sur Youtube directement. Enfin je pense, pas essayé.

[edit] Bon, y'a pas mal de restrictions. C'est pas gagné  ::P: 



> Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
> On Firefox and Opera, only videos with WebM transcodes will play in HTML5
> If you've opted in to other testtube experiments, you may not get the HTML5 player (Feather is supported, though)


Les vidéos et balises pour les vidéos Youtube HTML5, ce n'est donc pas pour maintenant.

----------


## Grosnours

> Avec mon pc en rade en ce moment, je consulte le forum sur tablette android avec chrome mobile qui ne supporte plus le flash. Du coup, les posts qui contiennent des videos youtube s'affichent vides. J'ai vu sur certains sites des affichages de videos youtube en html5. Ca serait possible d'avoir ca ? ou sinon juste un lien si la video ne peut pas s'afficher ?


Ou sinon tu peux utiliser juste pour ça le navigateur @stock qui supporte le flash. Parce que CPC le vaux bien !  ::):

----------


## olih

> Ou sinon tu peux utiliser juste pour ça le navigateur @stock qui supporte le flash. Parce que CPC le vaux bien !


Si sa tablette est "trop" récente : genre 2/3 semaine, flash a été viré de google play par adobe.  ::ninja::

----------


## fougny

> Si sa tablette est &quot;trop&quot; récente : genre 2/3 semaine, flash a été viré de google play par adobe.


Ou alors on va sur xda et on fait ce qui est marqué la : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1774336

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Certaines questions reviennent sans arrêt, style "vais je recevoir le prochain numéro si je me suis abonné tel jour" ou "je viens d'acheter une config canard, comment ça se passe pour l'abonnement", "j'ai commandé un ancien numéro combien de temps pour le recevoir"...
Ce serait pas mal qu'il y ait une FAQ pour ces questions d'ensemble non ?

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis quelque peu d'accord. J'en chie rien que pour me logger depuis mon iPhone.


Toujours rien ? J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un zoli HTC et j'ai cru avoir une attaque quand je suis tombé sur la version mobile de CPC  ::sad::

----------


## olih

Sur mon mobile, je passe par le site normal, pas le mobile et franchement, ça suffit.
Le seul "soucis" ce sont les spoiler.

----------


## Everythix

> Toujours rien ? J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un zoli HTC et j'ai cru avoir une attaque quand je suis tombé sur la version mobile de CPC


La même...  ::sad::

----------


## Gobi

Ce serait bien de créer un sous forum GuildWars 2 dans le topic "jeux résaux", là on a bcp de topics sur GW2 en mm tps.

----------


## le_cheval

Serait-il possible de changer le nom de la section offre d'emploi , je sais que je quite généralement mes employeurs en bon terme , s'il ont besoin de quelqu'un d'autre...Et puis tout les canards ne bossent pas dans l'informatique .

----------


## Projet 154

En allant regarnir un peu les infos de bases de quelques jeux, je me suis aperçu qu'il manquait deux-trois trucs, pas franchement important, mais c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas les avoir.

Dans les plateformes, ajouter si possible la 3DS et la PSVita.

Dans les genres, une supplémentaire pour "combat" ou "jeu de combat" (en encore "versus fighting", mais je vois au loin la populace hérisser fourches et torches.)

----------


## kenshironeo

Créer littéralement une sous-section jeux indépendants.L'idée serait que cette sous-section serait moins axée sur l'expérience du ou des jeux(il ya les sections pc et console pour cela) qu'à la communication des éditeurs ou des développeurs, et les communications joueurs/devs.

La section serait bilingue(anglais/français).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca a peut-être déjà été proposé mais bon tant pis.

Quand je souhaite effectuer un "multi quote", je sélectionne les posts que je veux citer avec le bouton à droite de "Répondre avec citation" et utilise ce dernier pour le dernier post que je veux citer. Ensuite je valide mon post contenant les citations et mes conneries et tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.

Oui, sauf que si je veux quoter autre chose dans ce même topic, je constate qu'il me re-balance les quotes précédemment sélectionnées et comprends que cela provient du fait que les posts en question sont toujours sélectionnés.

Serait-il possible de remédier à cela et faire en sorte qu'ils se dé-sélectionnent une fois que l'on a posté le message ?

En vous remerciant. :;):

----------


## Wobak

Moi je coche tous les posts concernés et j'utilise le bouton en bas à gauche "répondre à ce topic", qui lui me décoche tout.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Moi je coche tous les posts concernés et j'utilise le bouton en bas à gauche "répondre à ce topic", qui lui me décoche tout.


Effectivement, au temps pour moi.

----------


## Wobak

Avec plaisir  :;):

----------


## poseidon8500

> Moi je coche tous les posts concernés et j'utilise le bouton en bas à gauche "répondre à ce topic", qui lui me décoche tout.


Merci pour l'astuce !  ::o: 

Je faisais comme Irish et j'avais forcément le même "problème" ...

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Pour agrémenter le forum, je suggère un compteur affichant le nombre de bans de Dorak.  ::ninja::

----------


## ZinZin

comme je suis nouveau je demande une amélioration un compteur de message, et je pence reste ici très longtemps

----------


## kenshironeo

Proposer une rubrique ou un sujet invité du mois, qui permettra chaque mois de discuter ou débattre avec le représentant d'un grand éditeur/développeur. De cette manière pourront s'instaurer des échanges au cours desquels les joueurs pourront exprimer leur satisfaction, mécontentement, surprise, bref leurs réactions face à des jeux ou des débats concernant le monde du jeu vidéo.

A l'occasion on pourrait même imaginer une émission trimestrielle avec un membre de CPC, un membre de la rédac, et un représentant d'une société, pour organiser des débats(mais ce dernier point serait peut-être trop coûteux et demanderait une longue organisation).

----------


## znokiss

> (mais ce dernier point serait peut-être trop coûteux et demanderait une longue organisation).


 Tout ce que tu propose demande une longue organisation. 

Quand tu vois l'internet actuel, avec ses crises, ses attention whores, chaque teubé qui peut hurler haut et fort son insatisfaction continuelle... J'ai vraiment du mal quel acteur de l'industrie vidéoludique a ne serait-ce qu'une heure à perdre à venir ici sur le fofo parler avec des forumers anonymes. 

J'ai l'impression que tu ne te rends pas compte de l'organisation que ça demande. D'ailleurs, de quoi parles-tu ? Un débat en live à la Arrêt sur Image ? Un chat ? Une discussion sur le forum ?

 Imagine un peu. Allez, au pif, un rédac de CPC qui va voir le PDG d'UBI pour une interview. Il lui lâche un "_.. et vous viendrez pas faire un débat avec les gens sur le fofo, là, une fois ? Avec qui ? Ben avec des utilisateurs anonymes de notre forum. Alors y'a des lecteurs bien sur, mais aussi des gens qui trainent sur nos serveurs, et d'autres qui n'en ont rien à foutre et ne sont là que pour Tout ou Rien_"
Pense-tu vraiment que le gars va venir ?

Allez allez, rêvons un peu, admettons qu'un de ces invités vienne pour débattre. Tu balance là-dedans, au pif, Monsieur Cacao, Ikarad, Sylvine, Shahem, Momock et toi-même, soyons fou  ::o: 
T'imagine le bordel ? Non ? 
Va voir le topic des niouzes du JV ou celui de n'importe quelle grosse sortie récente (tiens, Tomb Raider par exemple).
C'est bon, t'imagine mieux ?

Maintenant je me demande : qu'est-ce que le mec qui vient a à retirer de tout ça ? D'une bande de rageux qui vont chialer sur les dernières productions (je caricature à peine)... bref, pas grand chose. Et pour celui qui va lire ou regarder ce débat ? Hum, pareil.


En fait, ce que tu propose existe déjà : on voit souvent des grandes pontes du JV participer à des Ask Me AnyThing sur Reddit. Le système est pas trop mal fichu : si j'ai bien compris, n'importe quel autre internaute peut poser une question, et en fonction des votes que celle-ci récolte, elle apparaitra plus ou moins haut dans la liste, classée en fonction de l'intérêt. Ça filtre les questions du genre "Cc tu ve voir ma bite", ce que ne permet pas une discussion sur le fofo.


Enfin bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi je m'excite comme ça. Je comprend ton obsessionidée : inviter au débat dans une ambiance chaleureuse de partage et de retour d'expérience. Mais tout comme ton idée de topic de portage de jeu console vers le PC, j'ai l'impression que tu sur-estime vraiment la force des opinions de quelques usagers d'un forum à l'oreille des grandes industries. CPC, c'est pas une pétition signées par des millions pour Dark Souls. C'est une cour de récré où ceux qui gueulent le plus fort sont rarement les plus intelligents.

----------


## Frypolar

> Allez allez, rêvons un peu, admettons qu'un de ces invités vienne pour débattre. Tu balance là-dedans, au pif, Monsieur Cacao, Ikarad, Sylvine, Shahem, Momock et toi-même, soyons fou


Pour le coup ça fait envie  :Bave:

----------


## Flad

J'entends déjà les modos se fapper !

----------


## kenshironeo

Je pense que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir des discussions comme ça, des joueurs livrant leur ressenti en face à face, un joueur expliquant au créateur qu'il a aimé tel point mais qu'il aurait aimé moins de linéarité.

Après pour la question du choix des invités, parmi les exemples cités il y a des gens relativement calmes qui seraient tout à fait aptes à passer en direct, il est certain qu'il faudrait faire une sélection.

On parle de plus en plus du fait que les joueurs vont être amenés en participer de plus en plus à la création des jeux.
Le créateur aqui va venir, après sa discussion, va pouvoir se rendre compte de ce qui allait ou pas dans son jeu, ou du moins. Un débat comme ça peut donner à un cadre d eprécieuses informations sur les stratégies marketting à venir, sur la manière de communiquer,etc.

Mon opinion est que les avis de CPC représentent un peu le joueur moyen, enfin une fois qu'on rassemble toutes les personnes qui postent, on a les nostalgiques, les hardcore gamers, les casuals, ceux qui sont entre les deux...
CPC est un "panel"  de joueurs d'horizons diverses.

Une discussion en live sur le forum pourrait asussi petre tout à fait envisageable dans la mesure où il ya suffisamment d emodérateurs pour tempérer le débat.

Fin après c'est sûr que ce serait complexe à mettre en place, mais pas impossible. ET dans le cadre d'une émission télé, on pourrait demander aux intervenants de ne pas venir le smains vides et d'avoir préparé une série de questions, des arguments,etc.

----------


## znokiss

Je ne sais pas sur quelle planète tu vis, kenshi, ça a l'air tout mignon avec des bisounours et tout, mais faut quand même se réveiller parfois.



> Mon opinion est que les avis de CPC représentent un peu le joueur moyen, enfin une fois qu'on rassemble toutes les personnes qui postent, on a les nostalgiques, les hardcore gamers, les casuals, ceux qui sont entre les deux...
> CPC est un "panel"  de joueurs d'horizons diverses.


Mon opinion est que tu te plante complètement. 
A mon humble avis, CPC est bien loin de représenter _le joueur moyen_. J'entends par là le joueur qui fait vendre les gros titres JV du moment, à savoir les blockbusters à gros budget sur lesquels ont aime bien chier dessus ici bas. Le joueur moyen, c'est celui qui va jouer en rentrant des études/du taf, qui va prendre le dernier Call Of parce que vu la pub, ça a l'air sympa et que tous les potes y jouent. Du coup, ça se vend par palettes. 
Le joueur CPC, c'est un melting pot de nostalgiques, de hardcore gamers spécialisés emtre ceux qui jouent aux jeux Paradox, ceux qui font de la simu pointue, les autistes de Minecraft, les amateurs de jeux indés et ceux qui ne jurent que par le gameplay "à l'ancienne", qu'il s'agisse de FPS ou de RPG. De façon générale, ce petit monde se fout pas mal du dernier blockbuster..

Comme tu dis, CPC est effectivement un panel de joueurs d'horizons diverses, mais là où tu te trompe, c'est que ce panel est à mon avis très loin de l'acheteur moyen qui font le succès des gros titres.

Comme je disais plus haut, le mec de l'industrie vidéoludique n'a pas grand chose à tirer des avis de ce panel bigarré qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec ceux qui vont acheter son jeu. Il va juste voir des gens qui se tapent dessus et argumentent pour n'importe quel bétise, cf n'importe quel topic du fofo qui fait plus de 100 pages.




> On parle de plus en plus du fait que les joueurs vont être amenés en participer de plus en plus à la création des jeux.
> Le créateur aqui va venir, après sa discussion, va pouvoir se rendre compte de ce qui allait ou pas dans son jeu, ou du moins. Un débat comme ça peut donner à un cadre d eprécieuses informations sur les stratégies marketting à venir, sur la manière de communiquer,etc.


 Pour la participations des joueurs, j'imagine que tu parles de Kickstarter et consorts... pour l'instant, ça se limite à un support financier, c'est tout. Le jour où les joueurs pourront participer eux-mêmes à différents aspects du jeu (chara design, scénar, univers...) n'est pas près d'arriver. T'imagine un peu le bordel ? 

Pour le reste, encore une fois tu mélange tout. C'est surement pas la même personne qui s'occupe de "ce qui va ou pas dans le jeu" et celle qui va le vendre et s'occuper du marketing. Pour ton idée d'émission, tu ne compte tout de même pas faire venir les 450 personnes d'Ubisoft Montréal, par exemple...





> Une discussion en live sur le forum pourrait asussi petre tout à fait envisageable dans la mesure où il ya suffisamment d emodérateurs pour tempérer le débat.
> Fin après c'est sûr que ce serait complexe à mettre en place, mais pas impossible. ET dans le cadre d'une émission télé, on pourrait demander aux intervenants de ne pas venir le smains vides et d'avoir préparé une série de questions, des arguments,etc.


Je pense que t'as pas assez été sur internet ces 10 dernières années. Ce que tu explique est simplement impossible à organiser sur le net. Et pour l'émission de télé, encore une fois j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir l'intérêt de voir Jean-Pascal, 23 ans, expliquer qu'il trouvait moyen la surbrillance des objets dans le dernier Deus Ex, et que ce filtre jaune était pénible à jouer. 
Sérieux, qui peut trouver le moindre intérêt à un truc pareil...



> Je pense que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir des discussions comme ça, des joueurs livrant leur ressenti en face à face, un joueur expliquant au créateur qu'il a aimé tel point mais qu'il aurait aimé moins de linéarité.


Ok, mais le créateur, qui c'est ? Qui est-il dans les gros JV actuels ? Est-ce qu'on parle du producteur ? Du chef de projet ? Ou du modélisateur..?
Je pense qu'on aurai du mal à définir un "créateur" unique sur des projets comme Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite ou Dishonored.
Et encore une fois, j'ai du mal à voir comment ces joueurs que tu vois sur le plateau livrer leur ressenti peuvent être représentatif. 


Je vois quand même ce que tu veux dire. Ton utopie d'échange et d'écoute entre les joueurs et les créateurs de JV c'est bien joli mais ça ne peut pas marcher avec le JV industriel actuel. Quand tu vois que 6 studios bossent sur le prochain Assassins Creed, à qui tu vas t'adresser pour faire part de tes doléances ? Spoiler : l'avis du joueur, ils en ont rien à battre, ce qui intéresse les marketeux, ça va être les chiffres de ventes et les notes sur Metacritic.

En revanche, tous ce que tu dis est nettement plus applicable dans le monde indépendant. Et pour ça, ils n'ont pas attendu kenshionero pour aller à l'écoute du joueur. Je pense à Wolfire, à Frictional Game et son blog lors de la création d'Amnesia. Je pense à Streumon Studio qui papotais avec nous autres lors du développement d'EYE et qui a même invité une dizaine de canards dans les studios pour un bêta-test...

Quand l'éditeur en a la volonté et qu'il s'adresse directement aux joueurs via son site, un blog ou une chaine vidéo, ça marche. Mais tenter de se faire écouter des gros studio via une émission de TV faites par un journal français de JV, c'est une belle idée, certes, mais ça reste un beau rêve.

----------


## ducon

Je veux bien vous saouler toutes les quinzaines avec dix pages sur Doom.  ::ninja:: 
Quoi, j’ai dit une connerie ?

----------


## tompalmer

> de hardcore gamers spécialisés emtre ceux qui jouent aux jeux *Paradox*, ceux qui font de la simu pointue


 :Emo:  Notre secte veut s'agrandir

----------


## Teto

Tiens, j'ai remarqué hier qu'en faisant une réponse rapide via :
- http://www.canardpc.com/,
- on clique sur un sujet,
- on y répond directement, sans aller "voir les commentaires dans le forum",
on n'est pas abonné directement au dit sujet. Ce serait bien que ce soit le cas.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Il y a aussi ceux qui ne veulent pas s'abonner à un sujet dès qu'ils postent dedans.

----------


## Teto

Certes, mais dans ce cas c'est spécifié dans le profil. Moi c'est bien spécifié que je veux être abonné...

Bref.  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

En complément de la section jeux de baston, je propose une section dédiée à un genre trop rare aujourd'hui: le beat them up(présent encore via des titres comme shanks ou ninja gaiden mais trop are,vraiment).

----------


## znokiss

A quoi bon restreindre à une section ces jeux très peu représentés comme tu l'indique ? Les mettre à part dans leur section, c'est s'assurer qu'à part les passionnés, plus personne n'ira consulter les topics dédiés. Autant garder les éventuels topics respectifs dans la section générale, ils auront plus de visibilité.

----------


## tompalmer

Sinon on relance le débat pour le sous forum paradox  ::o:

----------


## kenshironeo

Une suggestion doublée d'une question.Je voudrais savoir pourquoi sur pasmal de topics, le nombre de visionnages(views) est rigoureusement égal au nombre de messages postés, et si ce bug peut se corriger.

----------


## JazzMano

Salut, est-il possible de faire en sorte quand on fait "aller en mode avancé" lors d'un édit de message d'avoir la fenêtre de modification plus grande ? Sur un grand écran c'est assez gênant de faire des modifications d'un message dans une si petite fenêtre. Ou si c'est possible mettre une option pour les grands écrans (1920 par 1080) ?

----------


## t4nk

Tu peux augmenter sa profondeur (en plus et en moins) avec les flèches à doite du A/A en haut à droite. Et j'avoue que c'est royalement génial sur les posts à rallonge.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu peux augmenter sa profondeur (en plus et en moins) avec les flèches à doite du A/A en haut à droite. Et j'avoue que c'est royalement génial sur les posts à rallonge.


Si tu cliques sur ce bouton A/A tu as une poignée qui apparaît en bas à droite du champ de texte et qui te permet de l’étendre en bas et à droite  :;):  Par contre ça empiète sur la liste des smileys.

----------


## t4nk

Ha, j'avais oublié celui-là, mais pour ma défense je ne l'utilise pas.

D'ailleurs, c'est l'inverse, l'extension à la sourie est là par défaut, et passer en mode WYSIWIG fait disparaitre le "triangle". (testé en tapant ce post)

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon il y a des extensions et UserJS qui font cela super bien  :;):  
J'utilise Textarea drag resizer en userJS sous Opera.

----------


## JazzMano

Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Anton

Pour éviter les bots :
http://www.vbulletin-ressources.com/...825#post204825 à la partie "*Vérification humaine pour l'inscription*" du message.
Autrement dit rajoute simplement une obligation humaine à l'inscription et écrème ainsi 90% des bots.

Comme d'hab ça ne sera pas pris en compte, mais c'est pour le geste.

----------


## ducon

> Si tu cliques sur ce bouton A/A tu as une poignée qui apparaît en bas à droite du champ de texte et qui te permet de l’étendre en bas et à droite


Ça ne marche que dans les versions récentes de Firefox.

----------


## moimadmax

> Pour éviter les bots :
> http://www.vbulletin-ressources.com/...825#post204825 à la partie "*Vérification humaine pour l'inscription*" du message.
> Autrement dit rajoute simplement une obligation humaine à l'inscription et écrème ainsi 90% des bots.
> 
> Comme d'hab ça ne sera pas pris en compte, mais c'est pour le geste.


Vu comment fonctionne internet en ce moment, je pense qu'il y a des armée de personnes qui passe leur temps a créer des comptes sur les forums pour les passer au bots après.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça ne marche que dans les versions récentes de Firefox.


Tu dois vraiment avoir une version très ancienne si tu ne l’as pas. Pendant longtemps je me suis trimballé une version non à jour de FF et j’ai toujours eu cette option.

----------


## kenshironeo

Trouver un moyen de redynamiser le wikia de cpc et de façon générale l'aspect communautaire du site.

----------


## ducon

> Tu dois vraiment avoir une version très ancienne si tu ne l’as pas. Pendant longtemps je me suis trimballé une version non à jour de FF et j’ai toujours eu cette option.


Au boulot, oui.

----------


## Nono

Il y a toujours un lien vers BARRE DE VIE dans le bandeau au dessus des forums.

----------


## kenshironeo

Faut-il créer une sous section consacrée exclusivement aux jeux sur portable?

----------


## Norochj

> Faut-il créer une sous section consacrée exclusivement aux jeux sur portable?


Non.

----------


## t4nk

> Faut-il créer une sous section consacrée exclusivement aux jeux sur portable?


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "portable" ?

----------


## Anton

Tous ceux qui se portent sûrement.

----------


## kenshironeo

Iphone,ipad,etc^^

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ben elle existe déjà  :tired:  http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/13-...oles-portables

----------


## kenshironeo

Je voudrais proposer d'avoir un sujet en épinglé dans lequel les détenteurs d'un pc dont la config correspond aux "configs de canards" posteraient spécifiquement leurs retours sur les jeux qu'ils pratiquent.

Du genre "j'ai pris votre config canard xxx en telle année, je tourne sur telle résolution avec tel os, et j'ai eu une expérience de jeu très fluide avec ou pas très fluide avec tel jeu.

Le but serait d'avoir des retours sur les configs proposées et de savoir si elles tiennent bien le choc. Mais uniquement pour les configs de canard proposées dans le mag ou sur le site.

----------


## t4nk

J ecroi squ et un econnai spa se ncores uffisammen tl as ectio nhardwar e.

----------


## Nono

> Il y a toujours un lien vers BARRE DE VIE dans le bandeau au dessus des forums.


Toujours là.

C'est ridicule.

Ha ha.

Ce vieux lien.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un *sous-fofo SSD*, depuis le temps qu'on le demande  :Emo: 
Y'en a marre d'avoir un topac unique SSD de 8000 pages, on s'y perd (surtout les nouveaux). Les quelques autres threads SSD sont toujours redirigés vers le principal.

----------


## kenshironeo

Avoir les droits pour ajouter nous mêmes les notes des jeux dont les tests ont déjà été publiés.

----------


## ducon

OK.

Super Mario : 0,1/10.
Civilisation 2 : 2,3/10.
Prince of Persia : 1,7/10.
Doom : 42/10.

----------


## eKaps

Tapatalk est désormais gratuit. Je ne vois plus vraiment de raison de s'en priver du coup...

----------


## alx

Owi owi owi owiowiowiowiowiowiowiiiii

Siouplé !

----------


## Wobak

Je prends note et je transmets  :;): 

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h51 ----------

Heuuu ouais sauf que : 
** Celebrating our 4 years anniversary - This is the public beta release of Tapatalk 4. Final release of this app will be merged with Tapatalk HD and will be renamed to Tapatalk 4**

Et la HD : 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...FwYXRhbGtIRCJd

Elle coûte 4€.

Donc on a toujours une solution payante : la réponse sera non.

----------


## eKaps

Effectivement je me suis fait avoir... La version définitive ne devrait pas coûter le prix de la HD actuelle par contre. Tu peux toujours remonter l'info ceci dit, la version mobile on l'attend encore  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Tiri

Vu que les fiches des jeux ne sont plus mises à jour, ce serait bien de pouvoir rajouter aux membres du forum de rajouter la note et le résumé de l'avis pour celles qui ne possèdent pas cela.

----------


## eKaps

http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/


Excellent !

----------


## Teto

Je tape "beyond the good and evil".
-> Que dalle.

Bon c'est pas terminé, visiblement...  :^_^: 
-> Mais c'est super quand même, hein...

----------


## Anton

Aucun ne marche j'ai l'impression.

----------


## ducon

Ça serait pratique si on pouvait faire varier la largeur des colonnes dans les derniers messages.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je tape "beyond the good and evil".
> -> Que dalle.


C’est _Beyond Good & Evil_. Mais t’embêtes pas à taper le titre complet, un mot suffit.

---------- Post added at 19h06 ---------- Previous post was at 19h05 ----------




> Aucun ne marche j'ai l'impression.


J’ai l’impression qu’ils ont commencé par les premiers numéros.

Edit : ça doit être ça : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/magazines

----------


## Tiri

> Edit : ça doit être ça : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/magazines.html


Avec le html, ça marche mieux.
Sinon, c'est super bien, mais c'est absolument pas à jour pour les derniers magazines. 
En plus les fiches cpc sont pas mauvaises, mais vu que les membres lambda peuvent pas toucher aux informations "utiles", bah c'est sacrément dommage.

----------


## Tien 12

Je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà soumis l'idée, mais une page de confirmation pour le désabonnement des topics suivis serait une très bonne idée (à la manière des abonnements).

Exemple: sur mobile, au vu de la taille du bouton "aller au dernier message non lu", on a vite fait de cliquer sur "désabonner" du  supérieur.

Ça vient encore de m'arriver à l'instant... Grrr...

----------


## alx

Ca m'arrive souvent, et après impossible de savoir de quel topic on s'est désabonné...

----------


## Tien 12

C'est ça...

----------


## eKaps

Petite suggestion qui serait dépendante de VBulletin pour le coup : avoir la possibilité de lier des sujets entre eux par le biais d'un tag dans leurs titres. Cela éviterait de créer des sous-forums à tour de bras mais permettrait tout de même de traiter différentes facettes d'un sujet de manière plus structurée. Un mod existe peut-être déjà pour cela ?

----------


## Teto

Je sais que ce sont les vacances, touça, mais si au retour les admins ne savent pas trop quoi faire, je suggère humblement l'ajout des balises spoiler dans "réponse rapide". C'est une balise que j'utilise extrêmement souvent, et je ne pense pas que je sois le seul. Écrire à la mano à chaque fois ou passer par le mode avancé rien que pour ça, bofbof.

M'enfin c'est vous qui voyez (encore heureux !).

----------


## Flappie

Bonsoir, je suggère (à nouveau) de virer le domaine BARREDEVIE tout en haut du forum. Il en va de la réputation de la rédaction : le nom de domaine a été racheté et est utilisé pour promouvoir un film écolo.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

Bonjour.

Est-il possible de se rendre directement au Premier message non-lu depuis son Tableau de bord, dans une discussion à laquelle on s'est donc préalablement abonné ? Ou est-on obligé de d'abord cliquer sur le topic en question puis d'aller au Premier message non-lu ?

Si c'est le second cas (ce que je présume), y'a-t-il possibilité d'intégrer la fonctionnalité direct dans le Tableau de bord ou alors ça n'intéresse que moi ?
Vous pouvez le dire, je ne le prendrais pas mal.

----------


## Frypolar

T’as un petit bouton avec un chevron dessus à gauche du titre du topic, comme dans tous les forums, pour aller au dernier message non-lu.

----------


## moimadmax

Celui là pour être précis.

----------


## SuperLowl

Eh ben merci. Suffisait de demander.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon un tour ici pourrait éventuellement t'intéresser.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ouais, mais non.
Même si c'est sympa, je déteste ajouter des appli/extensions à mon navigateur. C'est con hein. Mais c'est à mon image. :auto-troll:  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Je re propose la possibilité pour les membres d'avoir plus d'autonomie sur l'édition des articles du wiki, notamment pour pouvoir ajouter les notes magazines manquantes  pour les jeux. L'idée c'est que le visiteur puisse en quelques clics savoir comment le jeu a été évalué.

----------


## eKaps

Jette un œil à ma signature Kenshi. Je pense que tu peux oublier ta demande avec la version actuelle du site.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah merci je n'avais pas tilté qu'il y avait ce soft, bien pratique en effet :;): 

Il me semble que depuis l'accueil il n'est pas visible par contre, peut-être que ça pourrait être bien de l'intégrer carrément à l'accueil,, soit dans la rubrique outils, soit en lien au moins, soit en sous option de moteur dee recherche dans l'onglet du moteur de recherche de la page d'accueil.

----------


## Anton

*Suggestion d'amélioration* : implémenter les tweets au forum. Faut vivre avec son temps et bien y passer un jour.

En bref, si je clique sur "Plus" d'un tweet, je copie le code, je le colle, genre celui-là :



```
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="fr"><p>Great time playing the next Mass Effect game in Montreal. Ambitious. Beautiful. Fresh but recognizable. And fun! <a href="http://t.co/xHlHFGtVKM">pic.twitter.com/xHlHFGtVKM</a></p>&mdash; AaryN7 FlynN7 (@AarynFlynn) <a href="https://twitter.com/AarynFlynn/statuses/413432165100433408">18 Décembre 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
```

et hop, ça apparait comme sur Twitter, intégré au message vBulletin comme n'importe quel autre élément habituel.

Et comme c'est du HTML (désactivé pour cause de sécurité, classique et normal) faudrait coder une exception qui passe par une autre balise dédiée par exemple. Au pire, ça existe peut être (sûrement ?) déjà sur les sites de hacks officiels vbulletin.

----------


## Wobak

Un truc comme ça quoi : http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=287342

----------


## Anton

Yep  ::):  Même si généralement les hacks efficaces sont bardés de pages de commentaires, et là y en a assez peu et de gens qui rencontrent des soucis..

----------


## keukeu

Implémenter un système de réputation? "[Ecran] Le topic qui a la dalle" franchement je peux pas +rep l'auteur de ce titre c'est inadmissible.

----------


## alx

La comptabilité du forum avec Tapatalk ce serait envisageable ? Ça a déjà dû être évoqué par le passé mais je ne me souviens pas de la réponse  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> La comptabilité du forum avec Tapatalk ce serait envisageable ? Ça a déjà dû être évoqué par le passé mais je ne me souviens pas de la réponse


Tapatalk est payant donc non. En gros.

----------


## alx

En très gros alors, parce que la version payante c'est pour avoir une appli personnalisée, il me semble que le service basique est gratuit.
Et c'est grave confortable, une fois qu'on y a pris goût sur d'autres forums, le retour à la skin mobile est rude.

----------


## Nirm

> Implémenter un système de réputation? "[Ecran] Le topic qui a la dalle" franchement je peux pas +rep l'auteur de ce titre c'est inadmissible.


 Tiens, je l'avais pas vu celui-là.

Lapin compris  ::huh:: 
Pour le titre, on l'a décidé à plusieurs, fallait pas hésiter à participer.
T'es au courant que tu peux aussi me MP au besoin?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Il voudrait te rajouter de la réputation, donc il est content de ton titre. Détends-toi un peu  :;):  (et pense plutôt à ta descente dans MPG  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Nirm

> Il voudrait te rajouter de la réputation, donc il est content de ton titre. Détends-toi un peu  (et pense plutôt à ta descente dans MPG  )


Ah mais je suis détendu, pas de soucis.
Je comprends pas le "+rep", mais il m'expliquera j'espère.
Tu me fais douter de mon ton ducoup.... ::unsure:: 


Et MPG, je ne descendrai pas, je laisse ça aux vrais mauvais.  ::trollface::

----------


## t4nk

> "+rep"


J'ai lu 1984, du coup je devrais réussir à traduire. Littéralement ça donne "plus réputation".

Autrement dit en langage courant, il veut te liker.  :^_^:

----------


## Nirm

> J'ai lu 1984, du coup je devrais réussir à traduire. Littéralement ça donne "plus réputation".
> 
> Autrement dit en langage courant, il veut te liker.


 ::lol::  un traducteur! Merci.
Pourtant c'est un titre que j'ai lu aussi.... ::P: 

Bon et si j'avoue que ce titre est une suggestion de mon prédécesseur (qui m'a autorisé à enterrer son le topic originel), on fait comment? ::XD::

----------


## Solinvictus

Coin,

Serait-il possible de pouvoir choisir les sections à épingler dans le menu de navigation rapide ?

----------


## Bah

Je suis désolé de venir faire le trouble-fête, mais j'ai l'impression que la dernière suggestion d’amélioration du site prise en compte ça devait être en 47.

----------


## Skiant

> Je suis désolé de venir faire le trouble-fête, mais j'ai l'impression que la dernière suggestion d’amélioration du site prise en compte ça devait être en 47.


Comme le dernier Pyro Match.

----------


## Bah

> Comme le dernier Pyro Match.


Ah mais l’excellentissime rédacteur/directeur/garçon de course de Pyro Match a annoncé au monde médusé qu'il lâchait l'affaire. Les écoutes sous Mumble l'ont brisé.

----------


## Nirm

> Coin,
> 
> Serait-il possible de pouvoir choisir les sections à épingler dans le menu de navigation rapide ?


 C'est à dire?
Tu sais que tu peux t'abonner aux topics/forum de ton choix et les consulter via ton tableau de bord?

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon mon extension pour Opera a un système de favoris.
Oui c'est de la pub.  ::):

----------


## yggdrahsil

Serait'il possible d'effectuer un simple changement de couleur pour les lien sur le profil (Ajouter un ami, Envoyer un messge privé...) pour les version Dark et X86 ? Elles sont de la même couleurs que le fond...

----------


## Alab

Tiens je viens de découvrir qu'on avait le droit à 200 mp maintenant !  ::o: 

Merci merci merci !  ::wub::

----------


## CharLee

Plop les coin coins ! 

Ce serait possib' de créer un systeme de drapeaux et favoris un peu comme chez les voisin d'Hardware.fr ? Ce serait quand meme achement plus simple pour retrouver ses sujets préférés, et ca améliorerait beauuucoup la navigation/lisibilité 

Merci d'avance  ::wub::

----------


## tompalmer

l'usercp marche pas mal non ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Plop les coin coins ! 
> 
> Ce serait possib' de créer un systeme de drapeaux et favoris un peu comme chez les voisin d'Hardware.fr ? Ce serait quand meme achement plus simple pour retrouver ses sujets préférés, et ca améliorerait beauuucoup la navigation/lisibilité 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Tu peux déjà t’abonner aux topics, ils apparaîtront dans ton Tableau de bord et t’as aussi des addons : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...era-et-Firefox

----------


## CharLee

Ah j'etais pas au courant pour les addons (contrairement au Tableau de bord)
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de ne pas avoir à chercher le dernier message sur lequel je me suis arrêté, là avec le systeme de favoris (etoiles sur Hfr) tu clique sur l'etoile, paf tu reviens au dernier message lu/posté.

----------


## Wobak

Tu l'as déjà ça dans le tableau de bord avec l'icône à côté du topic.

----------


## tompalmer

bleue

----------


## alx



----------


## Frypolar

> bleue


Majuscule, ponctuation, tout ça et suivant la skin c’est pas toujours du bleu  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

La flèche en question rajoute un lien de ce genre :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...i?goto=newpost
En t'étant abonné à tous les topics qui t'intéressent et en utilisant cette flèche (qui génere le lien avec le goto newpost), tu te retrouves au final avec un système qui te permet de suivre chaque nouveau post sur chaque topic qui t'intéresse (sans que les gens postent d'inutiles "drapal" dans les topics, ce qui a tendance à remonter les topics pour rien).

----------


## CharLee

Ah ouiii j'avais pas vu ce bouton ^^Dans ce cas ce serait bien de l'avoir dans le tableau de bord a coté de chaque topic suivi...

----------


## Doniazade

> Ah ouiii j'avais pas vu ce bouton ^^Dans ce cas ce serait bien de l'avoir dans le tableau de bord a coté de chaque topic suivi...


Ben c'est déjà le cas  ::huh::

----------


## Elian

Est-ce que la gestion du compte et des abonnements en cours sera revue ? Car là, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais chez moi c'est le souk. Entre les différentes adresses qu'o ne peut supprimer, les anciens abonnements, réabo' etc. c'est assez bordélique et pas évident de s'y retrouver.

----------


## Foksadure

> Je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà soumis l'idée, mais *une page de confirmation pour le désabonnement des topics suivis* serait une très bonne idée (à la manière des abonnements).
> 
> Exemple: sur mobile, au vu de la taille du bouton "aller au dernier message non lu", on a vite fait de cliquer sur "désabonner" du  supérieur.
> 
> Ça vient encore de m'arriver à l'instant... Grrr...





> Ca m'arrive souvent, et après *impossible de savoir de quel topic on s'est désabonné*...


Je remonte ça en 2020, pour exactement les mêmes raisons et avec les mêmes effets.  ::sad:: 

Si ce n'est pas possible dans vBulletin, peut-être serait-il envisageable d'envoyer un mél indiquant de quel fil on s'est malencontreusement désabonné ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas si c'est dans les cartons, mais le moteur de recherche quelle plaie.

Tu veux des renseignements sur un jeu c'est trois pages à charger, super lentes en plus.

Une fois sur deux je me retrouve à aller mater sur Gamekult uniquement parce que leur moteur de recherche c'est un champ à remplir, un clic, résultat instantané.

Et si moi qui suis un de vos réguliers je fais ça, j'imagine qu'un tas de gusses de passage le font aussi et ça fait ça de moins pour vous.

----------


## gros_bidule

Perso, si je cherche un jeu test dans le mag CPC, je passe par https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html. C'est juste 1000 fois plus efficace, super bien fait.

Le site CPC, ouaip, il a de grooooss soucis de perfs. Je ne sais pas si c'est un soucis de navigateur (essayé Firefox et Vivaldi, avec et sans extensions), de fibre 1Gb/s pas assez rapide ^^, mais c'est long (systématiquement un peu plus de 1min, quand ça fonctionne) pour afficher la page d'accueil ainsi que la page des numéros. Je n'ai pas tenté les autres pages depuis longtemps. Le debogueur de Firefox affiche bien des requêtes qui mettent 1min à répondre, parfois bcp plus.
J'ai tenté de contacter CPC par mail, message privé Twitter, messages sur le fofo, mais rien, zéro réponse  :Emo: . Je sais que CPC ne peut pas être aux petits soins pour tous ses nombreux lecteurs, alors peut être que si le soucis de perfs concerne du monde, faudrait que les personnes impactées se plaignent un peu.
Je sais que patienter 1min pour afficher les numéros ce n'est pas la mort, mais perso ça m'a démotivé de lire pas mal de contenu. C'est juste chiant.

----------


## BeuSSai

Chez moi l'accueil et les derniers articles ça va. Par contre, la recherche et la navigation dans les numéros prennent des plombes.

Est ce qu'il existe un système de notification qui nous prévient lorsqu'un nouvel article est disponible ? Perso j'aimerai bien recevoir une alerte hebdomadaire par mail avec la liste des nouveaux articles.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu peux t'abonner au compte Twitter, il est très propre : news, articles, streams ;-) https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac

Après... serais-tu intéressé par un fil RSS ou ATOM pour avoir la liste des articles (juste les noms + liens vers les articles) au fur et à mesure ? J'ai ça dans les cartons pour un besoin perso, mais y'a moyen de mettre ça sur la toile. Dès que le site marche mieux pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

Avec Morss.it tu peux faire le flux rss toi même

----------


## BeuSSai

Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait créer nos propres flux. Ca conviendrait parfaitement. Je vais jeter un coup d'œil à ton site. Merci les canards.

----------


## tompalmer

Pratique sur Reddit, quand tu veux t'abonner a un Subreddit sans avoir a te taper les pubs ou leur interface  ::):  

Et pareil pour Youtube, recevoir les vidéos directement dans Feedly sans s'abonner ou se faire happer par les algorithmes. (et sans dépendre de Youtube qui t'envoie pas tout)
Tu m'étonnes qu'ils ont voulu tuer le RSS

----------


## Redlight

Etant donné que le site d'hébergement d'image de CPC est down. Il serait peut être bon de conseil l'utilisation d'une hébergeur extérieur, peut être dans la charte ou ailleurs (je crois que certains hébergeur sont bannis du forum). Un truc propre style imgbb. Perso j'aime bien imgur car relié à mon logiciel de capture d'écran. Mais on y trouve à boire et à manger dedans.

----------


## Meca

+1 Pour imgur  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

https://fr.imgbb.com : hotlinking autorisé, même interface que tof  ::):

----------


## Meca

sympa imgbb je connaissais pas.

----------


## DreadMetis

Bon, je ne sais pas où poser ça, mais je voudrais bien avoir un retour de la modération sur... La modération (celle de Twitch). Je me demande si la censure est devenu un sport régulier, car je vois beaucoup timeouts et de bans pour "bons mots incompris par les modos" (car CPC n'est vraiment pas l'endroit où faire des jeux de mots "àlacon" c'est vraiment la base  :;): ), ou parfois même "pour le plaisir du streamer" et j'en ai d'ailleurs subi un hier soir complètement injustifié (et je me suis vu banni en plaisantant sur une possible explication/ erreur !).. D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà été banni sur un stream d'Ackboo parce que je posais une question qui gênait Ackboo (à juste titre, il avait dit des conneries !)... Et aussi une autre fois banni car je critiquais (avec arguments et citations !) le jeu favori d'un des modos  ::sad:: 

Alors certes, je comprends que "la popularité des streams etc oblige à être expéditif", mais bon, n'y a-t-il pas des limites à la censure ?... Est-ce que la starification des journaleux n'est pas une obligation dans le processus de "ferme ta gueule le mec parle" ? On est de plus en plus spectateurs et de moins en moins acteurs de ce journal (et de ses ramifications)  ::(: 
Je précise que je suis souvent spectateur attentif, donc je ne spamme pas, n'insulte pas, ne backseat pas, je respecte le streamer et le chat etc.

Edit : ah bin tiens exemple encore juste là... J'informe un spectateur sur le produit montré en live suite à une question, l'hôte (Izual) "me reprend" mode blasé en se moquant de moi (mais ne répond pas à la question), je précise deux trucs sérieux, et plaisante poliment sur le service au consommateur, pouf, banni  :^_^:

----------


## Jaycie

> Bon, je ne sais pas où poser ça, mais je voudrais bien avoir un retour de la modération sur... La modération (celle de Twitch). Je me demande si la censure est devenu un sport régulier, car je vois beaucoup timeouts et de bans pour "bons mots incompris par les modos" (car CPC n'est vraiment pas l'endroit où faire des jeux de mots "àlacon" c'est vraiment la base ), ou parfois même "pour le plaisir du streamer" et j'en ai d'ailleurs subi un hier soir complètement injustifié (et je me suis vu banni en plaisantant sur une possible explication/ erreur !).. D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà été banni sur un stream d'Ackboo parce que je posais une question qui gênait Ackboo (à juste titre, il avait dit des conneries !)... Et aussi une autre fois banni car je critiquais (avec arguments et citations !) le jeu favori d'un des modos 
> 
> Alors certes, je comprends que "la popularité des streams etc oblige à être expéditif", mais bon, n'y a-t-il pas des limites à la censure ?... Est-ce que la starification des journaleux n'est pas une obligation dans le processus de "ferme ta gueule le mec parle" ? On est de plus en plus spectateurs et de moins en moins acteurs de ce journal (et de ses ramifications) 
> Je précise que je suis souvent spectateur attentif, donc je ne spamme pas, n'insulte pas, ne backseat pas, je respecte le streamer et le chat etc.
> 
> Edit : ah bin tiens exemple encore juste là... J'informe un spectateur sur le produit montré en live suite à une question, l'hôte (Izual) "me reprend" mode blasé en se moquant de moi (mais ne répond pas à la question), je précise deux trucs sérieux, et plaisante poliment sur le service au consommateur, pouf, banni


Je pense que la façon dont tu le dis ne doit pas passer auprès des modo twitch (qui ne passent quasi pas sur le forum). Tu as peut-être l'impression d'être "poli" alors que ce n'est pas reçu de la même manière de l'autre côté (c'est le souci de l'écrit).

Et oui la modération Twitch est différente de celle du forum, je peux juste t'inviter à discuter en MP avec un des modos sur Discord. Y'en a certains qui sont aussi sur le forum mais ce sera plus rapide par Discord.

----------


## Flad

La modération twitch est plus présente sur le discord, au cas où.

----------


## ZyAvo

P'tet parce qu'ils sont trop sur le discord qu'ils galèrent à modérer des streams de 200 viewers  ::ninja::  


 :Fourbe:

----------


## DreadMetis

Je reconnais sans soucis que la masse (assez récente en plus) des viewers ne doit pas aider à la tâche, c'est juste certaines facilités à bannir que je voudrais souligner, alors que mes messages ne semblent en plus gêner personne. Je n'ai aucun souci à me faire chambrer par l'hôte, s'il accepte en retour un peu d'humour sur lui-même par exemple. S'il prend un ton sérieux et n'accepte pas que le chat en fasse autant c'est aussi étrange comme ressenti. Et avant un ban on aimerait une phrase explicative par exemple comme "ça se fait en modération"...
Je ne sais pas si discuter de ces questions en privé servira à la situation d'ailleurs. Il me semble, détrompez-moi, que c'est un débat plutôt public...

----------


## Norochj

J'ai eu un peu le même soucis et finalement j'ai pu le régler très facilement en arrêtant de les suivre sur Twitch.
C'est un partenariat gagnant-gagnant : je ne suis plus ban, la modération a moins de travail et l'équipe Cpc peut faire ses lives sans interactions avec le public pour ne pas être blaser  :;):

----------


## DreadMetis

[...]

=> Unsub & Unlike, CQFD.

----------


## Jaycie

> => Unsub & Unlike, CQFD.


Y'a que 2 modos du stream qui sont sur le forum...

----------


## DreadMetis

... Et faudra me payer pour aller fouiller sur le Discord. Re-CQFD... (Et il en suffira d'un qui soit désaligné pour que "la modération devienne expéditive" et non plus explicative !)

----------


## Jaycie

> ... Et faudra me payer pour aller fouiller sur le Discord. Re-CQFD... (Et il en suffira d'un qui soit désaligné pour que "la modération devienne expéditive" et non plus explicative !)


La charte est la même que sur le forum hein : Règle N°7 : Vous n'êtes pas en démocratie => du coup tu peux te brosser pour avoir une explication. Les modos ici aussi sont assez expéditifs  ::trollface:: 

Non mais je réagissais surtout aux "trolls lourds" et humour léger sur le forum, vu que les modos twitch viennent ici très très rarement.

Après je sais pas, mais c'est comme tout, plus tu t'entêtes plus les gens vont t'avoir à l'oeil. Est-ce qu'il faut une "charte" plus explicative pour le stream ? Je sais pas. Je laisse ça à la rédaction.

Bonne chance hein, tous les trucs comme ça qui ont été fait pour la modération du forum ont été des échecs  ::lol::  (ou alors expéditifs : vous parlez plus de ce sujet là)

----------


## DreadMetis

Bah ma réponse sera là-bas du coup : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...9#post13535489

----------


## DreadMetis

Je remercie 'les responsables' d'avoir "pris connaissance de mes interrogations" (sic !) et d'avoir répondu (re sic) de la seule façon qu'ils ont toujours connu lors de questions pertinentes... Bonne continuation.

----------


## Myrddinlefou

Bonjour,

Serais-t-il possible d'avoir une indication des articles uniquement web sur le site, pour trier rapidement entre ce qu'on lira chez soit en papier et ce qu'on ne peut lire que sur internet ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Mantalo

Bonjour, quand je vais sur la page "top-chouinage", j'ai une erreur "500 internal server error". Mais classe hein, avec des couleurs psychédéliques et tout  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Serait-il possible d'avoir une demande de confirmation lorsqu'on clique par erreur (genre avec un téléphone portable minuscule) sur le bouton de désabonnement de discussion ? S'il vous plaît s'il vous plaît s'il vous plaît !

----------


## perverpepere

T'es sur de vouloir ça ?

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

Est-ce qu'il serait techniquement possible d'ajouter des boutons "like"/"dislike" au niveau des posts ? Si oui, est-ce que l'on pourrait trier les messages par vote ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Gerbe:

----------


## Zerger

> T'es sur de vouloir ça ?

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

> 


Je suppose que ton post fait référence à ma proposition  ::):  mais regarde, plutôt que d'utiliser un smiley "vomitif" tu aurais simplement pu utiliser le bouton "downvote" pour exprimer ton désaccord  :;): 

En tous cas cela faisait un bail que je n'étais pas venu sur le forum, punaise j'ai l'impression de me retrouver au tout début des années 2000 à naviguer sur celui de hardware.fr, un peu de modernité ne ferait vraiment pas de mal pour s'y retrouver  ::):  (le moteur de recherches paraît qui plus est être une vraie catastrophe...)

Bon, j'imagine que la rédac a d'autres chats à fouetter qu'une refonte du forum, mais une intégration avec le site "principal" serait aussi un plus et vraiment pas du luxe, histoire d'engager à l'échange... du genre pouvoir commenter "directement" un article, et ne pas à avoir à venir sur la section "forum", qui encore une fois est un vrai bazar...

----------


## gros_bidule

Des sites comme YT ont retiré les downvotes. Il y a des raisons, dont le fait que ça n'apporte rien (on parle à des humains, c'est bien de développer ses propos, juste par respect), si ce n'est de la frustration ou de la toxicité. Le upvote, lui, c'est une action positive et encourageante. Si tu n'aimes pas, tu ne upvotes pas, puis c'est tout  ::): 
Perso, je n'ai pas envie que le fofo devienne un système où tu juges qqun d'un simple clic. Rien que le fait de juger, en plus sans s'expliquer, je trouve ça relou.
Alors commenter les articles, c'est ouvrir la boite de pandore. On le voit sur des sites comme NextINpact, c'est très peu constructif, ce sont toujours les mêmes qui remettent tout en cause (à croire qu'ils pourraient monter leur propre mag), qui font du bruit... Imagine alors les débats sur les articles CPC, ça serait l'horreur. Ca l'est déjà un peu sur le fofo, alors imagine direct sur le site, et met toi à la place des rédacteurs qui vont se faire critiquer par des gus lambda qui estiment souvent mieux faire le job qu'eux.
Je sais bien que c'est la mode que de tout commenter, de donner un avis (très souvent) non éclairé sur tout, mais je trouve ça un peu bêbête.

Nota : de toute façon le fofo est tellement bidouillé que CPC a renoncé à le mettre à jour (c'est du vBulletin). Tant qu'il marche, il marche. Si un jour ça casse... bah on ne sait pas. Mais je comprends cette position.

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

Merci pour ta réponse constructive, tu soulèves de bon points très clairement, et de toute façon comme tu l'as indiqué le forum ne fera pas l'objet de changements... à moi de m'habituer  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

> Rien que le fait de juger, en plus sans s'expliquer, je trouve ça relou.


Mais osef ca permet de faire des concours d'égo et de montrer à l'autre qui qu'à la plus grosse.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est surtout que ca n'apporte rien : Sur Reddit ca sert a trier les posts, mais sur un forum tu as une hiérarchie naturelle donc c'est au mieux purement cosmetique, au pire ca entrainera des effets pervers de clashs et de cours de recrée dont on a pas besoin

----------


## Draculito

Bonjour
ce serait pratique que les sujets qui font l'objet d'une mise à jour (ex : canard PC perd des plumes, auquel une FAQ a été ajoutée) apparaissent à nouveau dans le flux RSS.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Perso, je n'ai pas envie que le fofo devienne un système où tu juges qqun d'un simple clic. Rien que le fait de juger, en plus sans s'expliquer, je trouve ça relou.


Certaines plateformes de discussions proposent un unique bouton like/upvote les topics/messages, sans possibilité de dislike/downvote pour éviter les problèmes soulevés (le harcèlement à base de downvotes, quoi).
C'est un peu différent de Youtube qui a enlevé les downvotes après XX années d'existence, puisque d'une part ils existent mais sont cachés, ce qui est une drôle d'idée, mais aussi parce que des millions de vidéos avaient déjà des downvotes, ce qui était notamment utile pour juger de la pertinence d'une vidéo.
Sur les plateformes qui n'ont toujours eu qu'un bouton upvote, grosso modo c'est facile : si un sujet/message est intéressant, il a des upvotes. Sinon, ça signifie que son intérêt est moindre ou nul, et basta.
Sur le présent forum, je rejoins tompalmer, ça apporterait rien si le forum n'a pas de fonctionnalités qui tirent parti des upvotes.

Personnellement, sur le site web j'attends toujours un attribut *title* sur les icônes en haut à droite pour savoir à quoi chacune correspond sans avoir à cliquer dessus :

----------


## tompalmer

Je sais pas si le sujet a été aborde mais peut on imaginer une sorte de prescription pour les bans ? 

Genre si tu t'es tenu a carreaux pendant 1 an, on peut desserrer un peu l'étau et reconnaitre les efforts du canard. 
De plus tu peux te prendre un ban a vie parce que t'as écris une connerie il y a 5 ans et que ca compte comme récidive, c'est sévère

----------


## gros_bidule

Autre solution, se calmer quand un modo te donne un avertissement  :^_^: 
La prescription, j'imagine que ce n'est pas implémenté dans la version de vBulletin? Ca obligerait les modos à maintenir une liste avec des rappels pour déban. Je pense qu'ils ont assez de travail comme ça, en plus de faire ça bénévolement.

----------


## Wobak

> Je sais pas si le sujet a été aborde mais peut on imaginer une sorte de prescription pour les bans ? 
> 
> Genre si tu t'es tenu a carreaux pendant 1 an, on peut desserrer un peu l'étau et reconnaitre les efforts du canard. 
> De plus tu peux te prendre un ban a vie parce que t'as écris une connerie il y a 5 ans et que ca compte comme récidive, c'est sévère


On a l'historique des infractions et on en tient compte.

----------


## tompalmer

Ah ... good

----------


## SuperLowl

> On a l'historique des infractions et on en tient compte.


Mais euh... Je croyais que les hommes en vert n'étaient pas modérateurs ?  :Emo: 
Ou alors l'équipe recrute ?

----------


## Wobak

> Mais euh... Je croyais que les hommes en vert n'étaient pas modérateurs ? 
> Ou alors l'équipe recrute ?


En tant qu'administrateur désigné du forum (sous supervision de la rédac), je bosse avec les modos même si je ne participe que rarement aux actions de modération en direct.  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Ha ! Un infiltré.  :Fourbe:  Ton prix sera le mien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Mais euh... Je croyais que les hommes en vert n'étaient pas modérateurs ? 
> Ou alors l'équipe recrute ?


Wobak est l'équivalent de Dieu sur ce forum  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai encore reçu un email à propos de mon abonnement qui me notifie que "Vous n'êtes plus abonné à Canard PC au format papier".
Mais j'ai renouvelé mon abonnement il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Silver

Est-ce qu'il y aurait une possibilité de permettre plus de possibilité d'intégration d'autres réseaux comme Reddit ou Mastodon histoire d'offrir des alternatives pour partager des publications intéressantes qui viennent d'autre part que la poubelle qu'est en train de devenir Twitter ?

----------


## Foksadure

Je ne pense pas qu'un forum à l'ancienne comme vBulletin soit adapté à l'intégration de multiples sources externes, qui sont conçues comme clickbait pour être consultées avant tout via l'interface de leur application native. Ce n'est pas un hasard si tout est fait pour qu'on aille s'identifier sur le site original pour dérouler les fils.

Quand on subit les délais de l'affichage asynchrone sur le forum CPC à cause de l'intégration des vidéos YT ou des tweets, qui sont chargés après que la page l'ait été entièrement, et les difficultés que cela pose sur des périphériques devenus un peu trop lents pour le web (tablette de +5 ans par exemple), on perçoit bien que la cohabitation du web classique avec le web réseau social sera toujours bancale.

Autant mettre les URL, équivalent nitter et threadreader, et copier un bout de texte pour que le gens intéressés aillent voir directement. Il y a souvent plus à lire ou à voir/entendre que ce que l'intégration seule propose, et on peut même faire des découvertes par sérendipité.

Évidemment, si CPC passait à un moteur de forum réactif, basé sur des composants qui se rafraîchissent dynamiquement, et qui s'interface naturellement avec les réseaux sociaux, comme par exemple le moteur de forum Discourse, l'expérience serait tout à fait différente.

https://www.discourse.org/

Mes €0.02.

----------


## ElTotor

Bonjour, 
Arrivé depuis peu sur Canard PC suite à la "fin" de Gamekult, je débarque avec mes anciennes habitudes que mon vieux cerveau en manque de souplesse m'empêche d'oublier. 
Et j'ai aussi, par la force des choses, un oeil neuf sur ce que je vois (même si j'avais déjà acheté le mag papier): 

J'ai constaté (et arrêtez moi si je fais erreur), qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de lien entre le site et le forum. Par exemple, le vois le test de Cosmoteer et je me dis "tiens, je vais commenter l'article et partager le fait que ça a l'air de ressembler un peu au jeu de plateau Galaxy Trucker ce qui pourrait éventuellement intéresser quelqu'un (mon côté égocentré, je suis désolé) ou lancer une discussion, un échange..." Et paf, je constate que cette fonction n'existe pas (ou du moins je ne la vois pas). 

Je trouve ça pourant fort sympathique par essence. Je me fais donc force de suggestion. Mais n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer paître !  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour, 
> Arrivé depuis peu sur Canard PC suite à la "fin" de Gamekult, je débarque avec mes anciennes habitudes que mon vieux cerveau en manque de souplesse m'empêche d'oublier. 
> Et j'ai aussi, par la force des choses, un oeil neuf sur ce que je vois (même si j'avais déjà acheté le mag papier): 
> 
> J'ai constaté (et arrêtez moi si je fais erreur), qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de lien entre le site et le forum. Par exemple, le vois le test de Cosmoteer et je me dis "tiens, je vais commenter l'article et partager le fait que ça a l'air de ressembler un peu au jeu de plateau Galaxy Trucker ce qui pourrait éventuellement intéresser quelqu'un (mon côté égocentré, je suis désolé) ou lancer une discussion, un échange..." Et paf, je constate que cette fonction n'existe pas (ou du moins je ne la vois pas). 
> 
> Je trouve ça pourant fort sympathique par essence. Je me fais donc force de suggestion. Mais n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer paître !


Les commentaires d'articles sont centralisés ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nard-PC/page11
Tu peux créer une discussion sur un jeu à peu près n'importe où sur le forum, le mieux étant d'aller la section la plus adéquat (selon le jeu, le support etc... ).
Tu ne peux pas commenter l'article directement sur le site par contre. Il n'y a pas de lien "direct" entre site et forum.

----------


## ElTotor

Ok, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. C'est relativement archaïque, mais je vais m'y faire :D

----------


## Flad

> Ok, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. C'est relativement archaïque, mais je vais m'y faire :D


Il faut voir que le forum existe depuis le mag papier.
La version en ligne de canard PC est relativement récente elle.

----------


## bhfra

Bonjour,

De même que ElTotor, je suis venu sur canard PC suite au rachat de Gamekult par Reworld.
Ce n'est qu'une suggestion bien sûr, mais, l'absence de commentaire en bas des articles, même si une page du forum les centralise, m'est vraiment difficilement supportable.

Suite a la lecture des derniers commentaires, je comprends bien que le forum est plus ancien que le site web (On le comprend rapidement en voyant qu'un identifiant "MSN Messenger" peut être enregistré dans ces "contacts"  ::XD::  )
Mais, si une intégration de ce même forum est compliquée en matière de dev', ce que je peux comprendre. Ne serait-il pas possible d'ajouter un espace commentaire tout bête histoire de pouvoir échanger rapidement au sujet d'un article ou d'un sujet ?

Je ne veux aucunement passer pour le casse-couille de service suite à ce post, c'est pourquoi vous pouvez m'envoyer me faire *Bip* illico presto.

----------


## tompalmer

La raison invoquée, de mémoire, c'est qu'ils ne voulaient pas mettre les commentaires sur le même plan que les rédacteurs

----------


## bhfra

Je peux comprendre cet argument.
Cependant, ne serait-il pas intéressant aussi d'avoir des retours de la communauté, de la faire grandir et d'encourager l’échange ? 

Je pense que le public de Canard PC est suffisamment adulte pour que l'espace commentaire ne se transforme pas comme celui de Jeuxvideo.com
Le fait que le site soit payant protège aussi de l'armée de troll venu des internets.

La possibilité de pouvoir seulement commenter lorsqu'un abonnement est souscrit pourrait aussi inciter les utilisateurs à passer à la caisse.
Enfin, plusieurs arguments soutenant le "pour" concernant l'ajout d'un espace commentaire simple et facile a intégrer au site web peuvent faire peser dans la balance nan ?

----------


## SuperLowl

Dites que vous êtes nouveaux sur CPC sans dire que vous êtes nouveaux sur CPC :




> Je pense que le public de Canard PC est suffisamment adulte pour que l'espace commentaire ne se transforme pas comme celui de Jeuxvideo.com


 ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, pas d'avis sur la question mais bienvenue à tous les nouveaux.

----------


## tompalmer

> Je peux comprendre cet argument.
> Cependant, ne serait-il pas intéressant aussi d'avoir des retours de la communauté, de la faire grandir et d'encourager l’échange ? 
> 
> Je pense que le public de Canard PC est suffisamment adulte pour que l'espace commentaire ne se transforme pas comme celui de Jeuxvideo.com
> Le fait que le site soit payant protège aussi de l'armée de troll venu des internets.
> 
> La possibilité de pouvoir seulement commenter lorsqu'un abonnement est souscrit pourrait aussi inciter les utilisateurs à passer à la caisse.
> Enfin, plusieurs arguments soutenant le "pour" concernant l'ajout d'un espace commentaire simple et facile a intégrer au site web peuvent faire peser dans la balance nan ?


C'est pas moi qu'il faut convaincre, je trouve que tu as Nextinpact qui gère bien sa section commentaire par exemple et c'est le même genre de communauté. 

Mais je pense pas que ca se fera parce que la modération est déjà en PLS avec le forum, et la rédaction se concentre sur Discord et Twitch

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après si vraiment tu veux réagir un article, tu peux créer un topic en réaction, si ce que tu dis est constructif les gens répondront et peut être même qu'un membre de la rédac aussi. 

Si tu veux interpeller la rédaction, c'est ici, sans garantie

----------


## gros_bidule

> C'est pas moi qu'il faut convaincre, je trouve que tu as Nextinpact qui gère bien sa section commentaire par exemple et c'est le même genre de communauté.


NI a récemment parlé des soucis de commentaires, et de la montée de commentaires haineux et de trolls. Ca les a un peu bouffé, et ils y consacrent trop d'énergie. Ils ont opté pour une modération plus sévère, plus de bans, mais ça reste un sujet qui bouffe tant leur temps, leur énergie, que leur santé mentale. Bref, ils aimeraient se concentrer sur les articles plutôt que de perdre autant de temps à modérer des insanités.
Je ne vois pas CPC s'infliger ça. D'autant que très souvent - et par ex sur Ni - les commentaires sont peu constructifs. Parfois il y a du bon, mais trop souvent ça se quote dans tous les sens, ça se plaint, bref l'ambiance est mauvaise et ça n'apporte absolument rien aux articles. Si NI a une "bonne" communauté, je pense qu'il s'agit de la communauté silencieuse. Celle qui s'exprime régulièrement (voir systématiquement, on les repère vite) en commentaire, elle, elle est trop toxique. Je pense même que NI pourrait se passer des commentaires. Ils perdraient 10 ou 20 abonnés (les rageux, et les quelques qui passent leur vie dans les commentaires), tout au plus. Le gros des abonnés ne commente pas ou très peu. Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas ? Je pense que la bonne question est : quand vont-ils le faire ? Peut être cherchent-ils aussi un autre système pour garder le dialogue avec des lecteurs.

----------


## tompalmer

Je savais pas que c'était tant le foutoire, de loin ca a l'air clean. 

Perso je sais pas, ce status quo ne me dérange pas tant que le forum est là

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je savais pas que c'était tant le foutoire, de loin ca a l'air clean. 
> 
> Perso je sais pas, ce status quo ne me dérange pas tant que le forum est là


Ils en ont parlé plusieurs fois, dont cet article : https://www.nextinpact.com/blog/7051...peu-moderation  :;):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah merci pour le partage, c'est intéressant ^^.

----------

